# Lounge > Home and Garden >  what did you do around the house today?

## AndyL

We have enough people around here - who spend weekends puttering around the house... and its way more motivating than looking at what sneakers have been bought  :Big Grin: 

So what home improvement projects did y'all do this weekend?

I decided my back gate needed re-working... problem is - were planning to rebuild the whole fence next year, and still arguing on style... so had to make this one kinda fit the existing, and able to be reworked next year (OK likely 2014 - since were probably going with cedar)

Almost done, just needed to recruit help to move it:


Mounted:


Yep, 8' wide, 40" tall... its a monster! Now I can get the tractor back there to mow  :Smilie:

----------


## jibber

That looks like it weighs a ton! Looks great!  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

Weight should be 96lbs, not including fasteners... easy to open and close, takes a bit to git'r moving  :Smilie:  I might have to keep my eyes open for an old gate opener so I can be lazy on mowing/garbage days...

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

This morning I installed 36ft of chainlink fence. It wasn't so bad once I got the hang of installing the wires to the top rail and posts correctly. I dug and set the posts last weekend. All this work with a new build. This summer is the backyard once we can get a stretch of nice weather. I developed the front last year.

----------


## eblend

That gate has got to sag no? Those types of gates usually have a wheel at the bottom to roll along the grass and hold it in place


Anyways, had a big patch of dead grass and the old flower bed. Removed all that today in the raid (easy since its wet) and resodded. Hope it all grows nicely now.

----------


## drtoohotty1

Today i am trying my hand at smoking for the first time :Drool:

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *That gate has got to sag no? Those types of gates usually have a wheel at the bottom to roll along the grass and hold it in place
> *



Those hinges are rated at 500lbs each... Built in a π configuration... With the double sided cross braces - We'll see how it does, the post on the other (latch) side either isn't cemented in - or has broken free, so with only one post to work from; Like I said, reworking the fence scenario in the next year or two, so working with what's there for now... A castor wouldn't work - yards got more curves than a SI swimsuit edition  :Smilie:

----------


## sxtasy

dam that smoker looks good, let us know how it turns out

----------


## se7en

I went to the dump?

----------


## bourge73

Went out to my backyard to murder Dandelions, all their kids and familys

----------


## dirtsniffer

made enough food to last me the week at work  :Big Grin:

----------


## JAYMEZ

I cut a freakin jungle in the back.. I wish it would stop raining LOL!!

This summer is the summer I make my backyard super dope.. Just need ideas LOL!

----------


## nzwasp

I sprayed my entire lawn with that hose version of weed b gone - It worked well - all the dandelions went black on saturday/sunday. 

Hopefully it works for the whole summer because the 1L bottle cost about $60. 

Also used scotts turf builder on my lawn, and I thought I had swept the granules off the pavement / driveway but when I came out of my house after the rain on saturday it is all rust colored so I guess that will be another job for me.

Other jobs I want to get done are to figure out the sprinkler system however may not be needed if this rain keeps up, figure out how to get the humidifier running, build some plywood dividers for my chest freezer. Somehow dog proof the 3 styles of fence that encompass my new house's yard.

----------


## barmanjay

Well
I guess I better report in:

Helped the inlaws do a granite tile kitchen counter on Saturday.
That ate up my whole day.

Sunday I took a load to the dump, then drywalled my kitchen ceiling.

Kitchen is one more step closer to completion!

----------


## max_boost

I watered the flowers in the front of the house.

----------


## 4doorj

Pulled out a bush that was taking over the garden. I hate doing garden work.

----------


## masoncgy

It was a busy weekend for me.

Finished painting the benches I built to surround the new fire pit I have out back. I just have to design & build the slightly raised corner armrests to complete it.

Of course, the concrete pad I am using for the firepit is surrounded in crappy old fill, so I have been handbombing out a couple inches of soil to recover with fresh top soil.

Opened up the work shop and cleaned it right out. Going to build a work bench in there so I have a place to play outdoors when it's crappy outside. It's wired in there, so really endless possibilities.

Mowed the lawn with my 1970 Lawn Boy 5239 that I found for sale in Victoria a few weeks ago. Thing works awesome. Needs a bit of tinkering with the carb, but I finally have the old school mower I've always wanted.

Installed my new dishwasher too... thing is awesome!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Trying to organize basement. Build some racking for crap that doesn't get used and will probably be thrown away anyways.

----------


## craigcd

> _Originally posted by masoncgy_ 
> *
> Mowed the lawn with my 1970 Lawn Boy 5239 that I found for sale in Victoria a few weeks ago. Thing works awesome. Needs a bit of tinkering with the carb, but I finally have the old school mower I've always wanted.*



Have the same mower! Bought it used when I was 8 to cut lawns for money! Runs better than my brand new Stihl whipper snipper. I need a new bag though my zipper is screwed!

----------


## masoncgy

Right on, I am going to order the whole side bag kit for my Lawn Boy, you can still find them on eBay and Amazon. Mine just has the mulching cover.

I bought the machine more for nostalgic purposes, but it has become a staple around the yard. Nothing else cuts like it. Nothing else sounds like it. Nothing else smells like it. All of this takes me right back to being a young child when everyone on the block had a Lawn Boy and I thought they were the coolest things on the planet.

I had to get a new set of wheels for it and re-spray the handle, but other than that, just needs the carb cleaned and a good wipe down. Hardly can tell it's 42 years old!

----------


## AndyL

I clicked on the A/C today  :Smilie: 

I was sitting here dieing... And whining up a storm... Then it dawned on me I bought a house with central air... 

 :Bang Head:  SMRT I am.

Think I need to look at the HVAC though, smells funky - or is that normal for a first run of the year?

----------


## project240

I started working on stripping this mahogany bed I picked up awhile ago. Spent the day in the garage with the door open and fan blowing, loaded up with PPE as I'm using a stripper with Methylene Chloride... nasty stuff.

----------


## blitz

I built a giant tent around my deck so I can sand and stain without worrying about thundershowers this weekend:

----------


## codetrap

In order..
Washed and polished the cars. 
Made breakfast for the wife.
Cleaned all 4 bathrooms top to bottom
Dusted the entire house with a wet cloth.
Wiped down all the leather furniture with cleaner.
Made lunch for my daughter.
Dusted out the server, laptops & workstations.
Sat down to decide what to make for lunch...
Read beyond.ca for a few minutes while procrastinating..

Have to do... 
Vacuum the entire house.
Steam clean the tile on the main floor & bathrooms.
Do all the mirrors and windows.
Pack for the week in San Diego & Vegas
Move the pool out for the buyer to pick it up.
Make a beer can chicken for dinner.
Get drunk.
Get laid.
Drink some more.
Pass out in my own urine on my formerly clean floor.
Wake up and stumble to bed.
Get laid again.
Sleep and wake up with a hangover for a plane ride tomorrow morning at 10am.

----------


## cancer man

Stupidstore bought a wack of flowers for 40% off.
Picked up 10lbs of dogshit for recycling.
Trying a diffrent recipe for brisket.
Bishop Henry for dinner tonite.
Weed wacking the backyard.
Massage my dogs leg after the surgery.
Getting some fireworks to launch.
Drinking alot of beer while hooking up a dishwasher.
Waiting for Andy to fix my shop door. :Guns:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

Finally got around to fixing the Jacuzzi tub, it's only been broken for oh shit I don't know a year and a half.

----------


## spacerz

Vinyled the top of my washer and dryer to prevent scratching the original surface. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sillysod

Nice looking deck blitz. Looks like some re-stucco action going on there too. 


Today we replaced a bunch of patches of dead sod that didn't come back after winter and pressure washed the house.

----------


## AndyL

Mostly finished the left side of my front hall... it was some godawful faux finish over 70s wallpaper... We kinda prefer knotty pine...

I was having a heck of a time where the half wall met the outer wall and the door trim met... oh and nobody makes plain pine trim anymore it would seem - so I've been cutting my own... and that shoe rack - well it used to be 8" tall  :dunno:  I decided to take it up to the lower level ceiling at least... 



Few more boards to cut and a little sanding and BLO application

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Installed NAS for home media sharing. Mounting it next weekend.

Finished the dog house I started, started with high ambitions, finished with a plane simple ass box with an opening and weather seal.

Fixed 1 faucet leak, waiting for parts on another.

Mowed both lawns, waiting for a cooler few days to overseed again.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Well I dug in a shed base with 4" compacted 25mm crush and 2x2' patio squares. Followed it up 40' of concrete garden edging along the chainlink fence I installed. One of these days I'll write up a complete thread with pictures. I've been documenting my progress with cell phone pictures.

----------


## HomespunLobster

Cleaned my condo, worked, and built a fence with my dad.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Stopped raining so I got the chance to weed and plant my front yards garden beds. Still need to find some shade loving perennials.

----------


## cet

I've spent the last 4 days hanging drywall in the basement. 5/8" in the theater and 1/2" everywhere else. No pictures yet as I still have a bit to finish up.

----------


## AndyL

Spent the week pretending to be a sparky, figured that made for a good weekend too...

Downstairs family room had an old knob dimmer - where the knob keeps falling off...figured it was time for new decorator switches... 

New dimmer switch works great - but forgot - Lowes cheap switch can't be ganged...so stuck half done - not driving to crossiron for a switch  :ROFL!:

----------


## masoncgy

I am almost completely finished the topping & clipping of the cedar hedge from hell.

This sucker has not seen a trimmer for about 15 years or so. The hedge itself is L shaped around two sides of my yard and is about 140 ft or so long, both sides. It stood about 20 ft tall and was about 8-10 ft thick.

I have taken 6 loads of branches & clippings to the dump and have about two more to go.

The hedge is now 10-12 ft tall and about 5-6 ft thick and looks waaay better.

You can't grow a cedar in Calgary (or not well anyway), but they flourish out here on the Island. Only 18 years old and 20+ ft tall and they started off as tiny 2 ft trees you buy at Costco... that's a ton of growth.

----------


## AndyL

Well ya know that gate I started this thread with? Moisture meter finally read 10% - so I hit it with a coat of paint... (about 1/8" sag if your wondering - I think that's the post - not the gate) so far so good... stupid Alberta wet spring...

And made a huge dent in my burn pile (have been merciless with the tree pruning since we moved, it was getting ugly).

----------


## barmanjay

Keeping the thread going,

This weekend was building crown molding from scratch!

Sorry for the massive pic, did this post on my phone. Don't know how to resize on it.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## nismodrifter

Fixed your link to make the image smaller, great work on the house, always enjoy reading updates on your blog!

----------


## AndyL

Hey this thread fell back a long way...

This is pretty much finished (other than a piece of trim at the bottom)

'79 vintage chromed single oven gone... 'newer' Double convection installed... We now have all black appliances  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyL

Fuck PA is bad... Mmmm anodized aluminium pegboard... And a cheap plastic organizer... Needed to clean up the welding bench  :Smilie: 

Think I'm replacing my doors this afternoon... Pulled out some "badly hail damaged" doors yesterday (guess insurance appraisers don't know the difference between oilcanning (a defect from the roll forming process) and hail dings)  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

One door done, tried something different... that track set is actually installed backwards, its a low headroom elliptical, installed backwards to get about 14" of high lift. Had to rework the springs/drums a few times to get it to balance right (the joy of trying something untested) tracks sit 3½" below the ceiling.

----------


## Seth1968

.

----------


## drtoohotty1

:Drool:

----------


## AndyL

:Drool:  Whens dinner?

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * Whens dinner?*




lol i will let you know when you have another liftmaster for sale  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> lol i will let you know when you have another liftmaster for sale *



Those appear on demand  :Wink:

----------


## codetrap

Added more Christmas lights... cleaned house.. looked at a new house.. meh. Quiet weekend.

----------


## AndyL

Woohoo  :Wink:  got more geeerage storage  :Big Grin:  I might get the post move apocalypse cleaned up yet...

And 15$ at the city surplus sale... omg I love that place... must go back in 2 weeks with an empty truck and get more  :Wink:

----------


## cet

I spent all weekend putting a second coat of mud on the theater and priming it.

----------


## drtoohotty1

Morning beyond!

----------


## Doozer

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *(img)
> Woohoo  got more geeerage storage  I might get the post move apocalypse cleaned up yet...
> 
> And 15$ at the city surplus sale... omg I love that place... must go back in 2 weeks with an empty truck and get more *



I love this thread, can't believe I haven't seen it earlier. 

What's the deal with this city surplus sale? I could use some lockers like this - the kids are getting just old enough to start going through my tools, and I want to get some of the more dangerous ones put away somewhere. I've been looking at the various cabinets but haven't found anything that I think would fit in my space.

----------


## AndyL

Every second Thursday(?), warehouse east of driving force on Barlow / 23rd(?) Lots of furniture & file cabinets. Its cash n carry, and a gong show, but when ya walk out with 2 5 drawer lateral file cabinets, and the lockers for under 100$...  :Big Grin:  its on the city website somewheres...

Painting round here today... continuing our project irradicate agent orange... what the PO liked about this hideous color is beyond me... so precariously balanced on a annoying convertible ladder 10' in the air over stairs with a pole/roller  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

:Bang Head:  
finally have the end to the washer/dryer replacement in sight... running gas line was a bigger pita than expected (farmed it out). Of course there's always one more part needed (3/8npt to 1/2"npt bushing). I can almost stack em!!!

this mornings fun find, 16penny nails should not be used for window casing... yeah, there's drywall to repair now... lol guess they used up all the finishing nails framing the laundry room... (yes I'm serious sadly)

oh, and "accidentally" knocked off one of the harry hays like tiles off the fireplace... sure looks like pl400 not thinset / mastic / ??? 

Gotta post a pic of the lovely burlap sack used as an adapter in the dryer vent...  :Bang Head:  

I hate cleaning up 1/2assed work...

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## CapnCrunch

I ran a new 5 wire for my new wifi thermostat. Thing works like a boss!! I've spent most of this morning turning the heat on and off from work, we'll see if my wife gets annoyed, lol.

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *I ran a new 5 wire for my new wifi thermostat. Thing works like a boss!! I've spent most of this morning turning the heat on and off from work, we'll see if my wife gets annoyed, lol.*



Which one did you buy?

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by 78si_ 
> *
> 
> Which one did you buy?*



This is the one:

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/wi-f...rmostat/807070

----------


## AndyL

» Click image for larger version
Yeah...burlap sack, duct tape... no fire hazard there...  :Shock:  

I wouldn't complain about a nest, but damnit, I don't wanna spend 250$ on a thermostat...

OMG Im loving the gas dryer! (Happy wife happy life scenario) dryer is faster than the washer!  :thumbs up:

----------


## AndyL

This weekends project... 1/2 done, 7month olds naps are interrupting my noise making time  :Smilie: 



knocked out the old bi-fold to the pantry, installing a new 36" double (hemlock, shaker style, with frame and hardware - 89$ at timbertown - 8 remaining as of saturday when I ordered another). But, currently stuck waiting to get on the sawzall as someone's napping...  :Big Grin:  Right hand jamb is 1" out of square (takes me to 36" R/O at the bottom, so gotta cut it back) 

Wifes going to knock out a different yellow on the wall, new baseboards/trim as we go...

----------


## AndyL

Almost there... only 40' more baseboard and 3 door frames left to redo trim on, 9 light switches, 3 outlets, 2 built-in vacuum outlets, 2 phone jacks... 

Not 100% happy with the result, frame is square/plumb, but doors touch at the base, 3/16" gap at the top? I'm missing something - Gotta look at the hinges tomorrow...

----------


## AndyL

Done for the weekend... 

New closet door coming; gotta go scare up some work - then I can order 3 more shaker doors, and some laminate to redo what's there + rip the shag out... (thus trim is just 'tacked' in place so I don't get OCD)

Ran into a minor issue with one plug, neutral appears to be dead; was tied to ground - and functioned, but blows the breaker now if I copy... Guess I need to pop open a wall in the baby's room and replace a section of wire (fed off the breaker for his room)

[email protected] 89$ for the 36" hemlock doors
~30$ in trim (about half of the 65$ I bought 2 weeks back for the back hallway) 
2 @ 31.97 for CIL kitchen & bath paint (should have been 35.97ea, but they were out so we got upgraded at n/c) 
~45$ for decorator switches, phone jacks, outlets, vacuflo outlets. 
No more schoolbus yellow and badly painted trim... Priceless  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

Today I learned how to clean out the filter on a front loading washer  :Smilie:  We love floods in the laundry room...

2 socks for the apprentice, a few q-tips, and tons of lint... (yes, it's only a few months old) I'm debating just leaving the front panel off  :Smilie: 

Before you say it - we let my 9yr old pick the paint; and paint the laundry room... (Yes perhaps was a bad idea; but it was a valuable learning experience for her - she no longer complains about what needs reno's next)

----------


## AndyL

Did we forget? Springs here!  :Bang Head:   :ROFL!:  



17 sunflowers, about 30 marigolds, 14 beefsteak tomatoes, 5-6 giant strawberry plants, ~60 daisies... Hopefully I'll get the greenhouse up and running this weekend and pop a few hundred more seeds over the next few weeks. 

Have some funkadelic white alpine strawberry seeds in the freezer. 

Gotta find someone with raspberries to share this year...

----------


## drtoohotty1

Well it was another early morning..... but this is what i did last weekend



And finally i am 90% finished my ultimate BBQ table!! Big thanks to SR240SX for providing about 95% of the pennies

----------


## flipstah

Cleaned the garage so now I have room to air out my hockey gear.  :thumbs up:  

Also did some maintenance on my bike. It was a good Sunday.

----------


## AndyL

Ok... So I may have started them a touch early... And a few too many...

I best be getting the greenhouse up and running... I'm running out of room/racks...

And need to do an arseload of repotting...

----------


## nzwasp

what temperature does your greenhouse get up to averagely from now until october? we are thinking of getting one of those cedar ones from costco...

----------


## AndyL

Generally when it's running right - whatever temp I set the thermostat to  :Smilie:  (has a NG furnace) Through the summer, due to lack of functional roof vents, it's usually in the 40's... 

Planning a major overhaul/rebuild this spring to make it a bit more functional/energy efficient.

----------


## nzwasp

so its standalone in your garden running with a ng furnace or attached to your house?

----------


## AndyL

Old school standalone greenhouse 16'x8'. Was originally a beaver lumber 'kit'. 

Still in the design stages, but probably getting fully knocked down and replaced after the ground thaws and I can get digging

----------


## NickGT

Just slapped the first coat of mud on my drywall tapes today. Not sure if this garage project is going to kill me or what. Feeling pretty exhausted. It started out as a super moldy, dark, hole. I gutted the whole thing. Added new electrical, a larger garage door, new roof, furnace, insulation, drywall. It's nice that its coming together finally. Sorry for the blurry photo. All I have is a work light right now.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> *Just slapped the first coat of mud on my drywall tapes today. Not sure if this garage project is going to kill me or what. Feeling pretty exhausted. It started out as a super moldy, dark, hole. I gutted the whole thing. Added new electrical, a larger garage door, new roof, furnace, insulation, drywall. It's nice that its coming together finally. Sorry for the blurry photo. All I have is a work light right now.*



Looks great! How big is the garage and how many pot lights are you using? I am planning on pot lights too as soon as things warm up here!

Thanks

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks great! How big is the garage and how many pot lights are you using? I am planning on pot lights too as soon as things warm up here!
> 
> Thanks*



Garage is approx 26' x 24' It's an oversized double with almost 12' ceiling. I think there's 16 pot lights.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

Nice  :Smilie:  how did I miss that? Getting a hoist? 

I've gotta start on this today:


Desperately need to get around to doing a bunch of transplanting and firing up the greenhouse furnace...

Now on to business... Kinda sorta not really

HGTV ads - says Garaga Doors is running a door giveaway + 5k$ competition! For my own Non-Altruistic reasons - I would KILL to see this won by a Western Canadian  :Smilie:  

Garaga is one of my favorite manufacturers; The hightec+ is a fricken awesome door (and is a true aluminium door, not steel, Aluminium!) 

Linky to webpage - banner at top has contest on page2 http://www.garaga.com/ca/

Like em on facebook for a second chance. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Garaga...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Nice  how did I miss that? Getting a hoist?*



Thought about it, but it's not in the immediate future. Just a showroom for the car at the moment. With a huge work bench for all my tools and working on random projects. Should be pretty nice. I'll post some pics once I get paint. Still dealing with some wonky butt joints in my drywall

----------


## 4doorj

This weekend has been fix things around the house day. Replaced a toilet seat, fixed my leaky shower. 
I have AndyL fixing my garage door, don't trust myself fixing that hahahah

----------


## Tik-Tok

Spent all day cleaning the hell out of my 800sq.ft garage floor. Then I completely rewired a bunch in there, stuff I've been meaning to do forever. My reward for more than a full days work in there? Itchy arms because of the stupid insulation in the attic while I was rewiring  :Frown:  . Ahh well, I can take the rest of the weekend off now, and not feel bad  :ROFL!: 


I really have to look into coating the floor more, garage tiles or something. 40 year old concrete doesn't clean up so well.

----------


## AndyL

:dunno:  didnt have much time at the house today (other than some quality getting spit up on time with the apprentice).

but got 2 chainsaws out of their winter slumber - first pull on the POS poulan!!! Wish i could say the same about the stihl, might need to rebuild its carb too (tractor's was found to be needing rebuild last weekend) , 

Arranged to have a chipper pay me a visit this weekend... 

So that'll leave me about a 15' wide drop zone, fence to neighbours one side, power lines and dump truck to the other... This should be amusing... shall i start taking bets on carnage?  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyL

"start" of the day


"End" of the day


Yeah, had to work between naps we had a sleepy apprentice today... So alternated between removing godawful perennials from the front flower beds, and knocking trees down. 

Tomorrows going to be fun - trying to take those back 4 completely out; the next one - needs to be topped before I can drop it, but its so full of dead wood, i'm breaking limbs off while trying to setup the ladder...

----------


## blitz

Started on my fence. 2x4 Mahogany, this fucker is solid.

----------


## nzwasp

Converted the bbq tonight from propane to natural gas (new house has the gas line) then discovered I have no way of connecting the gas line to the bbq gas hose  :Frown:

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

I installed 9 ceiling fixtures and 2 bathroom vanity lights over this past weekend. Last night I put in the crystal chandelier in the master bedroom...I'll give my wife credit - It's pretty pimp. I wasn't sold on it in the beginning but she did good. I did however make her get up on the ladder and put in the bazillion crystal beads onto the fixture.

----------


## flipstah

For Father's Day, my dad's present was me flattening our backyard for a carpark. 

He gave me a pickaxe and said, "Happy Father's Day!"  :ROFL!:  



Still have to continue this weekend.  :Bang Head:

----------


## sxtasy

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *For Father's Day, my dad's present was me flattening our backyard for a carpark. 
> 
> He gave me a pickaxe and said, &quot;Happy Father's Day!&quot;  
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to continue this weekend. *



Haha, thats a good old man, better get that shit done or:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sxtasy_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha, thats a good old man, better get that shit done or:
> 
> *



Asian labour>contractor labour

Free always good! Anyways, whoever sodded the lawn when we got here cheaped out on soil. There's pebbles and rocks as 'filler' EVERYWHERE. For some reason, some parts had tarp underneath the rock. 

Unless this is normal practice.

I also have the map of where the utility lines are and I'm nowhere near them.

----------


## nzwasp

Ripped out the ugly rubbermaid storage in our laundry room and installed the Ikea Algot system which looks far nicer and is way more functional.

----------


## HomespunLobster

Been a while, But I finally got shaw set up

Bought a house-

 
Gallery here
http://imgur.com/a/yLj2O#0 

The bad- Previous owners had dogs. And would leave them locked up in the house for days. Heard of one incident where they went out of town, and left it to their daughter to look after them. The daughter didn't stop by till 3 days after they took off for vacation. House stunk of piss. I figure I'd just rip it out and install laminate. Fml.

 
Gallery Here
http://imgur.com/a/TuUPI#0 


And found this creepy doll in the furnace room.


I have three floors to go, I have no pictures yet but I have the basement leveled for laminate. Just have to finish repainting a room and It'll be next on the list

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Started on my fence. 2x4 Mahogany, this fucker is solid.
> 
> *



I like the look. Are you putting boards on both sides staggered so you can't look in? It just seems like a lot of gap between each board.

----------


## Tik-Tok

*The Problem:*

The two best seats in my hot tub, also have pop-up speakers behind them. So you can't hear ANYONE else in the tub when the music is on. Annoying as hell. Also, the spa cover has to be open if I want to listen to music from it, while sitting on the patio, which isn't great for my electricity bill.


 



*So... The Solution:*


4x Cheap 3" marine speakers, weatherproof for salt water (which my tub is)



4x PVC drainage end caps



Some wiring



Installation





And done. Now there's 4 speakers in the pergola, that you barely even notice. Everyone can hear each other talk, and I don't have to keep the lid off the hot tub to party on the patio.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I like the look. Are you putting boards on both sides staggered so you can't look in? It just seems like a lot of gap between each board.*



That was the original plan, but now that all the boards are on it doesn't seem necessary. It's just a alley behind and we're in the centre so we don't get much traffic.

Main deck is finished, put in some square cedar lattice last weekend, just need a few gates done and then a 2nd smaller deck that on the other side of the house and she's done. I think that deck will have a full outdoor kitchen, I've got a lead on a full pre-cut granite countertop for cheap.



L1010285 by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## Tik-Tok

My two weekend projects. I swear to god the first step in an Audi service manual should be "Put padding on wall to take your frustration out on later".

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Audi/Passat turbo T-belts are a whore haha, I got really good at removing the front clip on them, as should any professional working on them lol. I started just pulling them 4 inches away, just enough to get the work done. I don't miss them haha.

----------


## AndyL

Well i got the carb rebuilt on the lawn tractor... Starts and runs now; oil changed full servicing...

failed miserably at the tire repair for it though; killed 30$ in tubes trying to install...

 :Bang Head:  

I think tomorrow it goes to a pro... i can reseat a bead on my yota in 20 minutes - balls deep in mud with sticks, a tire iron and a little 12v rattler compressor - but apparently changing a tube on a lawn tractor is beyond my skills... lol...

I refuse to mow a ½acre with the old stanley electric again; lawn can wait till tractors back  :Big Grin:

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> That was the original plan, but now that all the boards are on it doesn't seem necessary. It's just a alley behind and we're in the centre so we don't get much traffic.
> 
> Main deck is finished, put in some square cedar lattice last weekend, just need a few gates done and then a 2nd smaller deck that on the other side of the house and she's done. I think that deck will have a full outdoor kitchen, I've got a lead on a full pre-cut granite countertop for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> L1010285 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



Cable Railing looks awesome! Did you buy the hardware locally? I have been looking at hardware online and it seems really expensive.

Thanks

----------


## spikerS

nothing major, but feel like I got a lot accomplished.

Did my 8 hour work stint on the couch, and then pulled the trailer out, cleaned the tanks, and re-glued a bunch of screws in to get the doors nice and secure again. installed a paper towel holder as well. Re packed all the storage areas.

Had codetrap come over, and we discussed things on the trailer , like how to get the fridge running colder.

cooked a roast and potatoes for dinner. going to head to bed soon.

Nailed it.

----------


## Unknown303

Pulled out all the carpet on my top floor / installed laminate flooring. Preparing a barn door to install in my house. Pulled permits to remove wall on main level. etc etc etc etc...

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> * 
> 
> Cable Railing looks awesome! Did you buy the hardware locally? I have been looking at hardware online and it seems really expensive.
> 
> Thanks*



There's only one Canadian distributor (Geo Bezdan) for Atlantis Rail, which is the one I went with. Shop in BC and one in ON. They were good to deal with, but there's no getting around the cost. They have an online store, so you can see current pricing.

Beautiful stuff though, I have no regrets at all.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Audi/Passat turbo T-belts are a whore haha, I got really good at removing the front clip on them, as should any professional working on them lol. I started just pulling them 4 inches away, just enough to get the work done. I don't miss them haha.*



I wish it was the timing belt, that's exactly how I did it 20k km ago. This time it's for the A/C compressor.

----------


## Unknown303

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
Mystery junction box I found in the wall..
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
Inside the box...
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Not quite done yet. Still have wiring to re-do, a fair bit of drywall patching and what not. Plus now that I've exposed my butt ugly kitchen it's a good reminder to start ripping out cabinets and continue on with the project.

----------


## eblend

I am sure you are aware, but that junction box is against code for more than one reason. Opening it up like that is pretty sweet. My parents did the same thing in their condo, and now they have a huge looking kitchen/dining room all in one, vs two separate rooms.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *I am sure you are aware, but that junction box is against code for more than one reason. Opening it up like that is pretty sweet. My parents did the same thing in their condo, and now they have a huge looking kitchen/dining room all in one, vs two separate rooms.*



Oh I'm very aware that it's not to code. But I've deleted both circuits that they had through there anyways, so retarded but I really was expecting to find something in the wall since they was a pass-through cut into the wall that wasn't original and there was two different outlets from two different circuits underneath it.

----------


## AndyL

it's friday... tv sucks... I'm bored...

What did I do around my house lately?

Sweet frig all - got a run to the dump in last week?  :ROFL!:  I need to find time for that again this week...  :Bang Head:  I think I've got 8 doors, 7 openers and a dozen or so pairs of springs out there again... FFS I need a proper steel bin  :Smilie: 

So since nobody else is... 

Here's what I did around other peoples houses  :Smilie: 


That's a sweet little 9x7 with satin etched glass 15" radius track and a 3800. 

Really liked how this one turned out

Carriage door, sealed unit windows (omg that one was heavy, calculated 200lbs of glass in that section alone) 2 tone paint. Highlift and a 3800 opener.

----------


## blitz

I'm going to take better pictures for you Andy, just want to clear all the construction stuff off the side of my house and put some mulch down by those bushes first  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

Lol  :Smilie: 

You sir - you have an eye for detail! Of that there is no doubt!

----------


## max_boost

Hung up a few paintings and set up the guest room lol those who know me know I do nothing around the house haha

----------


## flipstah

Looking good, MB!

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> 
> Not quite done yet. Still have wiring to re-do, a fair bit of drywall patching and what not. Plus now that I've exposed my butt ugly kitchen it's a good reminder to start ripping out cabinets and continue on with the project.



It looks like you effectively removed your main cold air return on the main floor. Or are you rerouting it somewhere else?

Looks good. 

Also corner sinks are terrible as you probably can tell. 
Put in a window around the dishwasher area and move the sink over. WAY better.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> That was the original plan, but now that all the boards are on it doesn't seem necessary. It's just a alley behind and we're in the centre so we don't get much traffic.
> 
> Main deck is finished, put in some square cedar lattice last weekend, just need a few gates done and then a 2nd smaller deck that on the other side of the house and she's done. I think that deck will have a full outdoor kitchen, I've got a lead on a full pre-cut granite countertop for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> L1010285 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



Horizontal railing is against code in Canada. How'd you get around it?

----------


## blitz

It's a ground level deck.

----------


## bleu

Beautiful deck blitz!

----------


## nzwasp

AndyL: Are all garage doors 7' tall? I have visited some older houses and I swear they have oversize doors but they all think its standard height?

Anyway I cleaned up the garage. Laid out some classico circle stones for my firepit and put our trailer into the garage - however had to deflate the tires to get it in. The trailer is 7'2" the garage door seemed to be about 6'11".

----------


## AndyL

Some are 7 some are 8 - basically height works in 3" increments, so 99% of the time theres a way to make it happen...

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *It's a ground level deck.*



 It looks higher than 24 inches off the ground. Or maybe it's the wide angle you used?

Apparently there's going to be a push to totally banninate the stuff in Canada because idiots.

----------


## blitz

It's the wide angle, the yard also slopes up to the deck in 2-3 feet around it.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *It's the wide angle, the yard also slopes up to the deck in 2-3 feet around it.*



Who cares its fricken gorgeous  :Wink:  even better in person - i want blitz's house  :Smilie:

----------


## blitz

Haha, thanks! I'm almost done that side deck where my garbage pile was.

I do love how cable railings are accepted literally everywhere else in the world besides Canada and certain US states.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Step 1) Jack shed up




Step 2) Get stung

Step 3) To be continued.

----------


## AndyL

:Guns:  Raid!

Wait how much do you like your shed? I've got a thermite recipe and im sure that'd deal with wasps too  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

That's what I told my wife. I'm going to set it on fire, then let the fire department take it from there  :ROFL!:

----------


## nzwasp

God damn i hate wasps. Is there any sure fire way you can keep them out of making nests on your property?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *God damn i hate wasps. Is there any sure fire way you can keep them out of making nests on your property?*



Buy property in Antarctica. 

I even had one of those fake wasps nests hanging not 4' away on the back on the shed  :thumbsdown:

----------


## codetrap

Spikers and I headed out near Bragg creek and loaded up on free firewood. Sure, we got some odd looks while we were cutting tree's down on the golf course, but nobody questioned us at all.

 :Devil:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Spikers and I headed out near Bragg creek and loaded up on free firewood. Sure, we got some odd looks while we were cutting tree's down on the golf course, but nobody questioned us at all.
> 
> *



Had to dodge how how many wasps?

Ah well, should have gotten some pics before we unloaded a bunch of it.

----------


## syscal

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *God damn i hate wasps. Is there any sure fire way you can keep them out of making nests on your property?*



We had a shack in Artists View and I would walk the property daily and take out nests while they were small. We'd get a few of them a week. You have to watch for wasps coming in and out of spots in brick, under sheds, and look for brown patches of grass as well.

The point, keep an eye out and get rid of them before they get too large. If you get a big nest that's out of site, deal with it but leave it so they don't come back.

I had some under our shed so I closed the door, drilled holes in the base and blasted the foam stuff in the holes...probably not good for the lungs, but wasps were going nuts outside and I was nice and safe inside :P

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> * 
> I had some under our shed so I closed the door, drilled holes in the base and blasted the foam stuff in the holes...probably not good for the lungs, but wasps were going nuts outside and I was nice and safe inside :P*



Tried that last week, but apparently I missed. That's when I decided to jack up the shed to find it's exact location.

----------


## blitz

Built a gate on Monday, had to knock the old one down when I rented a bobcat and brought in a bunch of dirt. 

The new one is a double swing gate that has 60" of clearance when both sides are open. Ripped 2x4's into the strips and ended up with a full 4 gallon pail of mahogony sawdust. To make is seem more seemless I built it with 70" wide strips and cut the centre afterwards.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

I love your fence blitz. One of the simplest design styles around, but still super classy and will be timeless.

----------


## nzwasp

Built a square foot garden yesterday, holy hell lumber is expensive at home depot / rona. Is there any places in calgary where its reasonable. For example i bought a 4 x 4 x 8 and it was $19. All in all it costs me probably $50 to make my 5' x 3' raised bed.

----------


## jdmakkord

Ripped out an entry door, frame and wood trim work to update a mid 90's cookie cutter home. All in preparation for a garage door installed by Andyl.

----------


## mr2mike

Nope. Wood's gotten expensive. 
Try buying metal or wire.... you'll lose your shit.

----------


## jdmakkord

Update to my last post, watched Andyl install a new garage door for a few hours.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Update to my last post, watched Andyl install a new garage door for a few hours. *





And damn it looked good  :Wink: 

Except for my greasy paw prints... lol

----------


## blitz

Started a new project this weekend, building a bed for my son. All the angles on the front end were a real bitch.

----------


## AndyL

That's awesome! Can't wait to see finished product!

There's a kids bed over on garage journal - made from a 50s caddy(?) Front clip that I covet... But I'm told I have to wait a year or two before my guy needs a big boy bed  :Wink: 

Edit...

Nope it was a dodge - http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=76339

----------


## gogreen

^Cool, I've seen a few made of truck boxes recently.

This weekend I got some drywall patching done, hung my fire extinguisher in the garage, got some Teflon tape applied to the fittings on my Costco air hose, and watched AndyL install a Liftmaster 8500. No more manual lifting my 16x9 overhead door!  :Clap:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *That's awesome! Can't wait to see finished product!
> 
> There's a kids bed over on garage journal - made from a 50s caddy(?) Front clip that I covet... But I'm told I have to wait a year or two before my guy needs a big boy bed 
> *



Go offer my neighbor a few bucks...  :Big Grin: 



This weekend, I worked, drank, then watched 6 movies yesterday with my wife while nursing our hangovers, lol. Sometimes you just need a down day.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Go offer my neighbor a few bucks... 
> *



I'm thinking I should offer tik-tok a few $ for a certain GM pickup front clip...  :Big Grin: 

Gogreen - you should totally send me a picture of that... Since I forgot to grab one!

(His wasn't the typical, had to use the 480LM relocation kit, and then bury it in the side wall due to lack of space)

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
> I'm thinking I should offer tik-tok a few $ for a certain GM pickup front clip... 
> *



That ones gone now, gave it to a family friend who needed some parts for his project, and I needed room for the highboy... 3 car garage isn't big enough  :ROFL!:

----------


## BigDL

Blitz that looks really good.

----------


## gogreen

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Gogreen - you should totally send me a picture of that... Since I forgot to grab one!
> 
> (His wasn't the typical, had to use the 480LM relocation kit, and then bury it in the side wall due to lack of space)*



Will do. I'll have to get a good one of the after, but here's the before. 9' door, 10' ceiling, with the tracks tucked up real tight:



Not much room on the other side either:



And here's where the 8500 ended up living (EDIT: I was told by two other contractors that there was no way to install an opener on my door, and neither mentioned the 480LM kit as an option, but AndyL made it work!) A stud and some insulation had to be removed, as well as one of the fluorescent light fixtures since the door was hitting it on the way up.  :facepalm: 



Also pictured is the previous opener, a 1x6 fence board, lol. The previous method of getting the car out was as follows: 
1-Enter garage through man door
2-Partially lift up the overhead door with the handy-dandy rope
3-Lift door up to about 6.5 feet by hand, prop with fence board
4-Start car, drive out, park in alley, shut off car and remove key
5-Close overhead door from inside and lock
6-Exit garage through man door and lock
7-Exit yard through back gate
8-Get back in car and drive off

So much better now!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Oh yeah, something I did actually do this weekend.

Bought a two pack of these bike ceiling hoists

» Click image for larger version

For my truck topper

----------


## spikerS

^^ I did pretty much the same thing when I had my Jeep YJ to take the top off it. they work pretty well.

----------


## NickGT

Finished up my racedeck flooring install (mis-cut a few pieces, had to order, blah). Turned out great!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AndyL

POS levana baby monitor failed...

So installed a wanscam jw0004 in his room, Mylivecams pro app... And we have 38$ (OK 42.20 - app cost 4.20) replacement for 99$ baby monitor...

Used a little low voltage conduit to keep the power cord from his reach, the wife is happy again  :Wink:

----------


## C_Dave45

Does that mean, you can put baby to sleep, then go out for dinner, and just monitor him with your smart phone?!!! AWESOME!!! No more baby sitters!!  :thumbs up:   :ROFL!:  


I don't know how we managed. Raised both our babies prior to baby monitors, web cams, etc etc. Our boys slept in a bedroom, down the hall, around the corner with the doors closed. About the only time you could hear them was when they crying level reached "screams", and even then...we'd give 'em the "10 minute test". Most times, they'd fall back to sleep. 

I remember our friends and their first baby (after ours had grown) and they had a baby monitor. You could hear a fly fart in that room, and at the first sign of a stalled breath, a soft whimper, a rustle of the sheets, Mommy or Daddy would run hell-bent down the hallway to rescue baby. Their kid couldn't sleep unless it was quiet as a morgue in the house. 

Both my kids slept like logs whether the vacuum was going, stereo blasting or a house full of partiers. Nothing woke them up. 

How DID we manage not to kill every baby without these newfangled electronic devices!?!  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

LOL, I think in this new age of the nanny state - we'd probably have child protective services on our ass in 30seconds without...

That said, yeah - short of a 2am temper tantrum, I try to ignore it and let him get back to sleep... But the happy wife happy life scenario - means we smile and nod  :Big Grin:

----------


## CapnCrunch

Finally got started on my living room last week. Ripped out the old vinyl dance flooring, then ripped out the laminate below that, and added a layer of plywood subfloor for the new tile. Then painted. 

I actually finished laying the tiles down as well, but don't have a picture yet. Next up is washing up the tile, then sealing, then grouting, then resealing, then cutting and placing the tile baseboards, then more washing, sealing, grouting, and resealing.  :Bang Head: 

I felt like I was getting close, but after reading all that I have left to do, I'm not lol.  :Frown:  





https://www.dropbox.com/sc/z7ppvkvh2pbsscc/EmH44Epn8L

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4b819k3eche52vh/m5KxYGmD9F

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *
> Next up is washing up the tile, then sealing, then grouting, then resealing, then cutting and placing the tile baseboards, then more washing, sealing, grouting, and resealing. 
> *



What kind of tile are you using that needs so many time consuming steps?? Washing? Sealing twice/four times....?

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> What kind of tile are you using that needs so many time consuming steps?? Washing? Sealing twice/four times....?*



It's travertine. 

Washing is just to get some of the dust/dirt/dried wet saw slurry off (and mortar where I got sloppy).
Then I'll seal the tile.
Then the grout.
Then a finish seal for the grout and tile

Then rinse and repeat with the tile baseboards. 

Do I need to worry about sealing the tile before grouting? I've always done it before, but I'm not even close to being an expert lol. The grout and the tile color are pretty close.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> * 
> 
> It's travertine. 
> 
> Washing is just to get some of the dust/dirt/dried wet saw slurry off (and mortar where I got sloppy).
> Then I'll seal the tile.
> Then the grout.
> Then a finish seal for the grout and tile
> ...



Trav?!!! Oh boy, you've really taken on a challenge! Travertine is probably THE hardest material to install properly for a DIY'er. Above Slate, Above Marble and definitely way above any tile, be it ceramic or porcelain. 

If it's the Home Depot, honed travertine in the 16x16 size, then I wouldn't worry about sealing before grouting. Or washing, for that matter. (You have a wet saw, I take it?) 

When I install Trav, I just; set, grout, then seal. Done. 

Example:
*no pre-sealing, no pre-washing....just set, grout, and one coat of sealer.*

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Trav?!!! Oh boy, you've really taken on a challenge! Travertine is probably THE hardest material to install properly for a DIY'er. Above Slate, Above Marble and definitely way above any tile, be it ceramic or porcelain. 
> 
> If it's the Home Depot, honed travertine in the 16x16 size, then I wouldn't worry about sealing before grouting. Or washing, for that matter. (You have a wet saw, I take it?) 
> 
> When I install Trav, I just; set, grout, then seal. Done. 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a bit different that's for sure. I spent a good chunk of time figuring out my floors deflection to see if it would work for travertine, and had to do a pretty complex subfloor as well. I followed this guys guide for aplywood subfloor http://www.creativeceramicandmarble....0Questions.htm It didn't seem that bad until I realized I'd spent half a day putting in over 1200 screws. Hopefully its overkill and I don't have to deal with cracking tiles. 

The travertine is honed and filled. I guess I will just go straight to grouting. Thanks!!

----------


## blitz

I did Travertine on my entryways and I'd never do it again. Took me 3 tries to get the HVAC cutout in the centre of a 18" tile.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah it's a bit different that's for sure. I spent a good chunk of time figuring out my floors deflection to see if it would work for travertine, and had to do a pretty complex subfloor as well. I followed this guys guide for aplywood subfloor http://www.creativeceramicandmarble....0Questions.htm It didn't seem that bad until I realized I'd spent half a day putting in over 1200 screws. Hopefully its overkill and I don't have to deal with cracking tiles. 
> 
> The travertine is honed and filled. I guess I will just go straight to grouting. Thanks!!*



Haha...Bill Vincent. I know him. We chat on a regular basis on another forum. Guy knows his stuff. 
Definitely overkill. You wont have any tile cracking lol. You could drive a tank over it. Better that way than too lite though.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *I did Travertine on my entryways and I'd never do it again. Took me 3 tries to get the HVAC cutout in the centre of a 18&quot; tile.*



LOL!!! 

tip: Measure the dimension and location of the vent. Pencil that onto the Trav piece. Set the tile over the vent. Next day, use a mini grinder/diamond blade and vacuum (for dust) and cut out your hole. 5 minutes.

----------


## blitz

Now you tell me  :ROFL!:  

Luckily I'll never have to deal with it again. Never again.

----------


## CapnCrunch

I snapped a quick shot of the tiles last night.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/c4q0eg5r7iw9zn4/bZuHJYcSkx

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *I snapped a quick shot of the tiles last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/c4q0eg5r7iw9zn4/bZuHJYcSkx*



Hey, that looks pretty good!!!

FYI, you just saved yourself around $15/sq ft on labour costs! Pat yourself on the back!

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Hey, that looks pretty good!!!
> 
> FYI, you just saved yourself around $15/sq ft on labour costs! Pat yourself on the back!*



You'd probably laugh your ass off if you saw the 10 year old $40 wet saw I was using to cut the tiles lol. 

Every time I do a tile project around the house I vow to replace it with a quality saw, but then I forget and end up bitching to myself every time I cut a tile.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

I built a shed in the backyard.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

It's just one of these. I think preping the ground and building a frame for it was more interesting than connecting the plastic pieces.



But it actually works quite well and is fairly solid considering it's all plastic. If someone didn't prep a good base I could see it flexing and being a pain in the ass.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Your lack of pictures and details makes me think it looks like this:
> 
> *



See I was thinking...
http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/sh...on-t-even.....

But more Alberta redneck like  :Wink:

----------


## Unknown303

How dare you guys accuse me of building something like that.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

On sale for 800. I swear if I planned a little ahead I may have been able to build one from scratch for around the same amount out of wood. But once I built the base the rest went up in an hour or so.

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *It's just one of these. I think preping the ground and building a frame for it was more interesting than connecting the plastic pieces.*



What did you do to prep the ground? I've been thinking of putting up a shed next year...




> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/sh...on-t-even.....*



I was hoping they were still updating that thread!  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *On sale for 800. I swear if I planned a little ahead I may have been able to build one from scratch for around the same amount out of wood. But once I built the base the rest went up in an hour or so.*



800$? That's cheap for a shed!

Dimensions and where did you buy it?

----------


## DENZILDON

You can build a shed for the same size cheaper if you buy the materials and build it from the ground up.

----------


## AndyL

With one exception... I talked to star building about a shed package... Yeah no - that's way cheaper than material or a big box kit... Even came with windows...

----------


## Boilerbill

Put snow tires on wife s truck, put snow tires on kids pick up, tried in vane to take oil filer off 92 mr2. Will try again to get off tomorrow with pointy screw driver and hammer. Kids hockey game was canceled so i took the family to Escape plan
at the roxy in Airdrie

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> 800$? That's cheap for a shed!
> 
> Dimensions and where did you buy it?*



Rona, and about 7.5 feet by 7.5 feet. The pad I built is 8x8 and is maybe an inch or two bigger all around. Built a frame out of treated 2x4s with a treated plywood floor. Then built the shed not top of that.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Finally got around to picking up a rack to get the tires off the floor and out of the way:
> 
> This one is from PA for 69$, sure looks and feels more sturdy than either of the (much more expensive) ones from CT.
> 
> *



Are they selling these again??!?!?!! Been waiting forever for them to get them back in stock.

----------


## suntan

I have two from Lee Valley:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/pag...=1,47447,68337

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## supe

My project this passed weekend:

----------


## speedog

This passed weekend?

Really?

----------


## blairtruck

racked so many damn leaves

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by blairtruck_ 
> *racked so many damn leaves*



x2  :Frown: 

It was my second time on Saturday and since then a lot more have fallen and there is still a bunch on the tree!  :Bang Head: 

Why can't they all fall at once!  :crazy nut:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by blairtruck_ 
> *racked so many damn leaves*



Why wouldn't you be raking them as opposed to racking them?

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## speedog

Whut u say?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by supe_ 
> *My project this passed weekend:
> 
> 
> *



What material is the countertop? Did you cut it yourself?

----------


## blairtruck

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Why wouldn't you be raking them as opposed to racking them?*



siri says sorry. she will try harder next time just for you.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Finally got around to picking up a rack to get the tires off the floor and out of the way:
> 
> This one is from PA for 69$, sure looks and feels more sturdy than either of the (much more expensive) ones from CT.
> 
> *



Pssst for those hunting... I just got the KMS flyer... 
http://www.kmstools.com/magnum-wall-...age-rack-19408

No clue on how sturdy - look closer to the crappy tire ones, but at a better price...

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by supe_ 
> *My project this passed weekend:
> 
> 
> *



Which sink and faucet is that? Did you cut the counter yourself?

----------


## supe

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Which sink and faucet is that? Did you cut the counter yourself?*



The sink and faucet are from Rona, the faucet is made by uberhaus. And yes I cut the counter top with a jig saw.

----------


## BigDL

Nice work, that sink looks great in that spot.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by supe_ 
> * 
> 
> The sink and faucet are from Rona, the faucet is made by uberhaus. And yes I cut the counter top with a jig saw.*



Can you do me a huge favour, and measure from the center of the faucet to the center of the drain? Rona has a vessel version that might work but I'm out of town at the moment to go check at the store.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

For the past 2 weekends I've been working on my basement mechanical room. I've been having a ton of wireless network issues from my router not working upstairs (range issues) so I decided it was time to buy a new router and install it. The problem was that I also wanted to move around a bunch of componets and also clean up the wiring from all the past installs (House alarm, shaw cable phone and modem, shaw coax active booster, home theater equipment..etc.)

I apologize for the pictures from my phone but that's what you guys get. LOL.


So last weekend I ended up removing the existing "whole home" network box and remounted just the telephone port, along with the phone and battery module. I also had to remove and remount the alarm box as it was literally hanging off the side of the existing backboard as well as the clean up the massive amount of cable from the alarm contacts and keypad points. I never took a proper before photo but this is the first one I took which should give a decent context to what I was working with. It was much neater before I started moving things around as this was a "during" photo, but still it could have been done properly from the beginning.

» Click image for larger version 


Fastforward to this weekend as I ran out of time last weekend (I only spent around 5 hours in the 2 days and that also included 2 trips to Homedepot). I had a full day to work on it this past Saturday...I started around 11am and finished putting the tools away just after 4pm. Not bad for the time spent. It's sooo much cleaner now and you can troubleshoot wiring and components as you can now see everything.

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 


I did a speed test and before with the old router I was only getting about 5mb/sec download and I was having problems with it randomly disconnecting and dropping out from both my laptop and the tablets, to now and got 34mb/sec wireless and a full 50mb/sec being hardwired from my laptop 3 floors up! I was really suprised how much bigger the router is from the old Linksys to the Netgear AC1900, but I hope that this satisfies my needs for everyone now and for the foreseeable future.

----------


## AndyL

Stressful work environment today - at not my house obviously... Had to not leave drool marks... 

And not drop a tool for the love of god  :Smilie:

----------


## mr2mike

Dude you're crazy. You gotta throw a blanket over the car. So risky not to.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Dude you're crazy. You gotta throw a blanket over the car. So risky not to.*



Um... Yeah I don't like paying for buffing scratches out either - this is where tool leashes and not rushing comes into play  :Wink:

----------


## Sugarphreak

I think that guy is doing it backwards... first you insulate the garage, then you buy the Ferrari!  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

LOL... When I own more than a pair of Italian ladies, I'll feel better about giving him advice on priorities  :Wink:

----------


## Cooked Rice

Installed this

----------


## mr2mike

Just finishing up swapping out my 'razor only' plug in the bathroom to a GFI and installing a bathroom fan. Then scrape, skim coat the ceiling and lay down some $50/can special Killz stuff to stop mold. 

House is 1950's so it only had a window, no fan. So far so good no real large headaches. Except I could do without the blown insulation. Stuff gets everywhere.

----------


## AndyL

I failed at CNC...

Wife wants a book shelf... Andy thinks "awesome" I'll cut a support with the CNC router... But then realizes he sucks at CAD... So I know linuxcnc will import JPGs and kick out an engraving - AWESOME... 

Yeah not so much... I've now destroyed all evidence I tried... Guess I'll see if I can somehow butcher out what I want in CAD instead (wifes a nut for daisies - was planning to have the ends with daisies, but I can't draw to save my life - cut n paste was more my style)

----------


## AndyL

ouch... 4 month bump...



Not my house... but... Starting to get the hang of this masonry thing... Even if it's all wrong (nothings square level or stays that way... Stupid looks like natural materials! LOL!)

----------


## nzwasp

Anyone got any big plans for their backyards this year:

Since I revived the thread i'll start:

* Build a 10' by 8' greenhouse from old windows in my backyard.
* Setup two square foot gardens 
* Setup a solar powered watering system to water the square foot gardens / front garden / and green house using my water barrels. 
* Remove the fugly tree on the front lawn and then plant 4 fruit trees on our yard.

----------


## mr2mike

Re-did my entrance way. 
-Removed wall by front entrance.
-Moved two ceiling lights. One is now centered over entrance and other is in hall by closet.
-Re-did tile and expanded tile area by cutting back the hardwood.
Big thanks to Dave the Tile Guy for all his advice and recommendations.  :thumbs up:  

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## TomcoPDR

Very nice mod mr2mike. Did you do the tile yourself or hired the big gun Dave?

----------


## mr2mike

Thanks. 
I did it myself but with email consultation work on prepping the area by Dave. 
I think it's my best work to date on tiling. Came out pretty even and level. I did spend a lot of time on it. I'm sure Dave could have halfed my time. 
Dave instructed me to remove the hardwood down to sub floor then build it up with plywood and then tile.

----------


## schurchill39

Today was a busy day. It started at the Fish Creek bottle depot where somehow a years worth of bottles only amounted to $43. Then I made a kijiji trip to the north end of town and picked up a new (to me) craftsman mower and got after the lawn before it started raining. Once it died down a bit I went out and re-seeded some dead spots. After that the missus made me bring out the ladder to wash the window sils on the windows that overlook the kitchen from above (vaulted ceiling-ish). I also hung up a panoramic picture I got for Christmas of Medicine Hat to go along with the Saskatoon panoramic pictures I have. Just missing Calgary now to complete the collection! 

My passenger side window switch on my F-150 wouldn't roll the window up as of late so I took it apart and cleaned the connections. Works like a charm now and I saved myself the $50+ from replacing it. While I was fiddling around with electronics I figured I would take apart her Sirius radio cradle in her car to clean the electronics. It hasn't been able to detect the antenna a lot lately so hopefully this helps fix it.

----------


## Zan

Been working on the garage organization for the last couple of weekends now.

Our garage came with drywall installed and I sanded/painted it last weekend.

This weekend I've been putting up shelves and I installed a couple of wall mounted tire lofts. I just hate it when crap is all over the floor. Also installed some peg boards.

Pics to come!

----------


## Dave P

Took longer then I thought, but she is done!

Dont mind the warped siding, thats the next fix haha.

----------


## mr2mike

Looks good Dave. Just put the BBQ to hide the warped siding...

----------


## TomcoPDR

Got one of these cheap greenhouse from Princess Auto for like $20-$25 on sale.

But it was too light and kept getting blown over by wind. 



So I just took some Cedar fence boards and built a "planter" like box into the frame of the greenhouse... will see if there's enough weight to keep 'er down.




Added some wheels so it can move around within the concrete pad

----------


## spikerS

don't mind the OSB privacy wall separating the 2 decks, I had nothing to do with that.

----------


## mr2mike

Wife has a similar greenhouse. Slight wind and it's over. 
You're supposed to screw it up top to the side of the house. Not gonna be putting holes in the house for that. 

Interested to see your results and I'll do the same.

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Wife has a similar greenhouse. Slight wind and it's over. 
> You're supposed to screw it up top to the side of the house. Not gonna be putting holes in the house for that. 
> 
> Interested to see your results and I'll do the same.*



I just put a couple of heavy plants in the bottom of mine, but I find that having a few trays of plants inside is enough to keep it from blowing over as long as its against the side of the house.

----------


## jaeden

OK I finally have something I can add to the thread...

Got tired of waiting for the builder/city to give me approved grade cert so I can landscape and fence. So I decided to build a shed on my parking pad. I don't have the cash to build a proper garage yet so this will have to do.

Went with a 8x12 shed and bought the materials rather than a package because I wanted to more selection of the materials.

Night before I was able to frame the floor joists and start to attach the plywood floor. Had to stop due to dark and having one cracked 2x4 joist that needed a replacement:
» Click image for larger version
My dad came over today to give me a hand. Floor complete and rafters assembled. Using OSB gussets to give a bit of extra headroom. 
» Click image for larger version

First wall framed, powered by MCD.
» Click image for larger version

Got the rest of the walls framed before the weather started to darken and we chose to stop for dinner.
» Click image for larger version

Ready for assembly over the weekend, hopefully the weather cooperates.

----------


## spikerS

Project update, would have the decking done today, except I ran out of wood. I will finish it off tomorrow  :Smilie: 



Going to order the railings tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## Dave P

Finished up the yard. Was the first time doing anything like this, but felt good to do it on my own. 

Also put down gravel on the side of the house.

Next project. Finishing the basement

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not pics of my yard, but used this:
 
to make this in my raised vegetable garden. Already had this set up in the flower border out front. 
 

Now I shouldn't have to water anything else this summer. Set to run for half an hour every second morning.

----------


## schurchill39

Productive day today! I put up the two sections of fence I had to take down for the garage builders, cemented in posts to build a gate, and replaced the cheap plastic edging i bought last year with 4x4 pressure treated wood.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

After I can't tell you how many years of working in the garage with two 60w incandescent bulbs and a flashlight, I decided it was time to do it right. 4 fixtures, 16 x 54wT5HO fluorescent lamps. Why it took me this long I have no idea.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Installed a Moen Benton faucet in the kitchen, ran eavestrough on the garage, had a 25-30ft evergreen in our front yard removed.

Going to be installing a Toto Drake toilet and removing the stairs to the kitchen patio and closing it off today hopefully.

----------


## flipstah

Went to the dump yesterday to get rid of my remaining junk from the renovation; empty paint cans, paint rolls, random piping, old sink, chandelier, etc.

Feels good to get rid of stupid shit.  :Pimpin':

----------


## egmilano

lawn, vacuumed, dishes, laundry .... Like a boss. Wife's been taking care of the new born so I gotta do chores  :Frown:  lol

----------


## StreetRacerX

Removed the stairs after building the new fencing on the patio.

Before:


After:


Plan on extending the vertical section of the downspout to beneath the basement window, wife plans on having flower pots and everything else behind where the tree was and we also could not see out the living room window so it had to go.

----------


## nzwasp

couldnt you have just extended the spout to the ground and have it come straight out alongside the path? or trench it along side the path with some tubing?

----------


## elite

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *couldnt you have just extended the spout to the ground and have it come straight out alongside the path? or trench it along side the path with some tubing?*



I'm guessing with coming out by the path you have the chance of water freezing and becoming ice in the winter. Also theres probably tree roots there so trenching may be a bit more difficult. Plus extra water for your lawn.

----------


## USED1

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *couldnt you have just extended the spout to the ground and have it come straight out alongside the path? or trench it along side the path with some tubing?*



I agree, not to be a dick but your downspout coming across the house like that looks awful.

----------


## flipstah

THAT POOR TREE.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Hahaha I don't like the way it looks either, it would look best if it discharged away from the house near the sidewalk I agree with that, but I was concerned about it thawing and freezing on the steps and also I'd rather run it over the lawn as there is more soil to disperse the water through before it hits the public sidewalk, I will try to see if I can get away with it run by the walkway otherwise after I increase the vertical length the section that runs across the front will eventually be hidden behind flower pots.

That tree will make good fire wood for the chiminea I plan on getting!


EDIT: Wheres a good place to get a chiminea? We looked at Tiempo on 17th ave SW so far, we'd be interested in a large one.

----------


## quick_scar

If you decide to rent a stump grinder to get rid of that stump, let me know. Maybe we can split the rental cost and help each other with it.

----------


## mr2mike

Route the downspout down the side of the house, lift one of those sidewalk blocks, trench it there and onto the other side on the grass. 
Also tighten up the eaves trough. My guess is water is running onto your sidewalk to begin with, I can see the gap from the pictures. 

Deck looks good. Maybe add the same rock as the pillars to the lower part of the house, just to keep everything looking like it fits in.

----------


## StreetRacerX

double post

----------


## StreetRacerX

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Route the downspout down the side of the house, lift one of those sidewalk blocks, trench it there and onto the other side on the grass. 
> Also tighten up the eaves trough. My guess is water is running onto your sidewalk to begin with, I can see the gap from the pictures. 
> 
> Deck looks good. Maybe add the same rock as the pillars to the lower part of the house, just to keep everything looking like it fits in.*



I dropped the vertical potion into a rain barrel(going to need the water eventually) and have a garden hose connected to it running to the lawn from behind the tree stump, I'll probably fix the gutter coming off the roof tonight when the suns on the other side of the house, also have lots of pine needles to shovel up.

We intended to do exactly that to the deck except with different rock, we've yet to decide on what we want to go with

I'm afraid we intend on keeping the stump, wife wants to do something with it.

----------


## Dumbass17

Decided to try my hand at 'art'

Tape/exacto knife/stain/pallets.

Really like the surf one and the Wanderlust is for my ladyfriend but don't care much for the music one - should've made it darker. ah well

just thought i'd share

----------


## sxtasy

Surf one looks really good dumbass  :Big Grin:

----------


## StreetRacerX

Painted the living room and hallway babouche (beige), 

New chandelier for entry and 2 matching style lights for hall and top of stairs.

Began replacing outlets and toggle light switches with rockers, cover plates are Aztec style colored satin nickel. 

Replaced registers and return air grills with metal satin nickel ones.

Replaced thermostat with programmable digital one and hooked up wire to run blower when set to Cool or fan setting set to On.

Had a landscaping company look at the house, plan on having the front done this year.

----------


## mr2mike

Last weekend(s) was reroofing my garage. Thanks to boosted_TL and Tora Ventures for the materials and advice.

This weekend was repair the window sill that sits in the shower. Removed the tiles because the water was sitting there and soaking into the grout causing the tiles to lift. Had a solid piece made, removed tiles, redid the sill and anything that was damaged and redid it.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Doesn't look like the front will be landscaped this year as summer is coming to a close and wife wants to do other things. Finished painting the baby room a light blue, bought a new lamp for the living room and a fancy security light that looks like a standard outside light.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Got the baby's room finished up this weekend.

Also, made lemonade from a lemon-sized garage. Needed to free up some space to make room for the Mustang.

----------


## GreyFox

I can't recall if I posted in this thread or if it was a different one, but I haven't been able to get a solid answer so I'm giving it another go.

I currently have a firepit that's just the standard red bricks and I'm looking for something a bit different. I actually saw one while out for a run a few weeks ago and it's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for (picture attached). It's basically thin slabs stacked on top of each other.

Does anyone know if you can buy a "kit" like this, and if so, where? Alternatively, I guess I could go to burnco and buy the slabs individually, although I fear that could easily turn this into a $300 firepit and that's a bit out of the budget. Also, if that's the route I take, how do I go about securing them all together?

----------


## spike98

Looking at it, it looks like its an old wheel with just rocks around it. I highly doubt you can get it in a kit.

----------


## mr2mike

I believe that's rundle rock. 

You could look around at places being built that use that and ask if there's any scraps you could have. 

I doubt it's glued together. The glue wouldn't take the temps and just melt or be in effective. You could try some thinset mortar to keep them together. Not sure if that can handle the heat. They're just stacked is my guess.

----------


## ercchry

got this room (and the lower level) prepped for carpet



its being installed today, then trim work and a few other things to do and we can move onto the hardwood and bathroom

also got 940sqft of sod down on saturday

» Click image for larger version

boss dog was doing the managing of the project



was ~10 rolls of sod short, so we will finish that up this week and then figure out if the rest of the lawn is salvageable or if we need another 1000sqft

----------


## asd913

Replaced the 11-year-old carpet in my living room with hardwood.



hi-res 

I thought it was going to be a 10-12 hour job. It took 4 days to finish! I wouldn't recommend doing it alone. My knuckles are swollen from hammering the staple gun.

----------


## J.M.

^ great work looks like you did a solid job!

----------


## ercchry

Carpet in, started to trim tonight

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Carpet in, started to trim tonight 
> 
> *



DIY carpet? Nice work

----------


## mr2mike

Nice work on the hardwood. Yeah a small area, especially with that angle on the floor, I can see it taking a long time. Looks good, no missed cuts that I can see. 


Nice carpet job.
How did you do the carpet? Looks great, but did you rent a carpet puller to do the job? Also what about the tack strips? Did you glue or managed to nail them into the concrete?

----------


## ercchry

Haha, guess i wasnt clear... carpet came with free install... thats not something i think i'd ever attempt. just looks like hell on the body.

Tack strips where left in place when we ripped out the old stuff... looks like some sort of hilti anchor?

----------


## ercchry

installing this myself though, real 3/4" maple hardwood.... so much more to go haha



that was ~5hrs up to that point. did those white built ins too

this is the before



room still needs paint and trim

----------


## JfuckinC

first part of my reno done.....

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Holy teal toilet lol.

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Holy teal toilet lol.*



the matching tub was underneath the white bath fitter lol  :Barf:

----------


## StreetRacerX

> _Originally posted by JfuckinC_ 
> * 
> 
> the matching tub was underneath the white bath fitter lol *



Come on man that toilet had character!  :ROFL!:

----------


## GTS4tw

You mean the pic on the right isn't the after shot?

----------


## Zan

put this up to cover the garbage/recycling bins

Also, I finally got around to finishing the skirting for my new deck. wanted to turn it into a storage area as well so I put together a sliding door assembly. Just need to install fascia and it'll be completely done.

----------


## eblend

Just got back from my vacation and decided to finish my project I started earlier in the year. Had the overhang next to the garage for a while and wanted to make a shed in there as well. Did the painting most of the day today on the inside, and yesterday finished all the matching siding + soffit roof. Just have to finish the roof inside the shed, but need help from my dad for that as it requires multiple people, so should have the whole thing done this week. 



Reused an old door my dad had...not sure if I should paint it or leave it as is.

----------


## eblend

Built a rain water collection system over the weekend. Was a fun little project. Have yet to hook it up to the gutters but will probably finish that over this week.

Laid some patio stones to prevent the base from sinking in


Built a base


Sealed the drums and added threaded PVC pipe connectors


All drums installed and hooked up


Water level gauge hookup


Water level gauge


Finished product in the backyard 


Spout for the front yard

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Just got back from my vacation and decided to finish my project I started earlier in the year. Had the overhang next to the garage for a while and wanted to make a shed in there as well. Did the painting most of the day today on the inside, and yesterday finished all the matching siding + soffit roof. Just have to finish the roof inside the shed, but need help from my dad for that as it requires multiple people, so should have the whole thing done this week. 
> 
> 
> 
> Reused an old door my dad had...not sure if I should paint it or leave it as is.
> 
> *



Nice shed, normally do you need a permit or anything to build a shed like that?

----------


## mr2mike

Rain barrel system looks intense. Mine was ghetto and has since been ditched. Willing to try again if your system works out. 
Keep us posted on water pressure and how it functions. 
Don't forget to drain it come winter or the barrels can buldge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Love the level gauge on the rain barrels. 

A little confused with how they fill up. Do they fill from the bottom from that douwnspout that runs along the bottom? if so, does that mean your downspout has to hold the hudrostatic head of the water?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice shed, normally do you need a permit or anything to build a shed like that?*



Good question, don't really care. My garage had a permit and the overhang didn't as it isn't cemented or anything, just sits there on 4x4s held down by own weight. Worst case scenario I destroy the whole thing and no one will know it was there. I don't think anyone would give me any slack for this as it's been already 5 years since the overhang was built, I just added a shed to it.

----------


## mr2mike

Rain barrel discussion:
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/384686/ra...ill-this-work/

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Love the level gauge on the rain barrels. 
> 
> A little confused with how they fill up. Do they fill from the bottom from that douwnspout that runs along the bottom? if so, does that mean your downspout has to hold the hudrostatic head of the water?*



I posted the answer here:

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/384686/ra...ill-this-work/

----------


## jaeden

Don't usually need a permit for a shed if its less than 10 sq metres. I think the CoC may have some other criteria but that's the basic one.

----------


## eblend

Was going to delay this whole project until next year since it's the end of the season, but knowing me, I decided to look for stuff anyways and got all the parts I needed, so might as well finish it.

Bought a pump and build a mobile pump house so I can wheel it in and out as needed (mainly put it away in the winter). Standard 1/2 HP pump (Princess Auto, $77), a wheeled heavy duty box ($27 from Canadian Tire) and pipe parts (~$40 from Home Depot) and she is ready. Had an extension cord with bad plugs on the end so reused the cord for this purpose. 

Going to still drill holes on the side for air to come in, and perhaps install a fan.

----------


## codetrap

eblend. The hobby is shaping up.  :Smilie:  Looks great man.

----------


## avishal26

Mowed my backyard, and in the process, mowed my neighbour's 100ft heavy duty extension cord that he let me borrow  :Bang Head:

----------


## mr2mike

So now it's a 900ft extension cord?

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *So now it's a 900ft extension cord?*



I don't get it...  :dunno:

----------


## mr2mike

Auto correct.

90ft extension cord.

----------


## suntan

Replaced bedroom fan. The glass was cracked, light kit cost $70, just bought new fan instead. A lot nicer one too. Found out that the electrical box was held up by two screws that were about 1/2 inch into a 2X4 that wasn't even secured. So had to fix that up too. Also there's a giant hole in the VB that needs to be fixed, and there's no insulation around the thing. Yippee.

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Auto correct.
> 
> 90ft extension cord.*



oh haha - yes it is a 95 foot extension cord with no plug  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> * 
> 
> oh haha - yes it is a 95 foot extension cord with no plug *



at least thats an easy fix




as for me? trim, trim, trim... prep for tile.... installed one of 4 toilets (FINALLY!)

... im seeing the light at the end of the tunnel though, its finally coming together.... finally, so sick of renos  :Cry:  

now if only the hardwood nosings could show up (in the right colour, with a respectable finish) then i could finish off the stairs, we are on try 4... so, doubtful

----------


## eblend

8 hours of cleaning...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## JfuckinC

Started my kitchen install, need to decide if i want my sink in the middle of the island of under the window...

There will be a full height cabinet to the left of the window but i need to modify it to fit as the headspace for the stairs to the basement protrudes into the kitchen a bit...

Also stained my hardwood Espresso last weekend, that was an ordeal  :crazy nut:  lol

----------


## tirebob

I just recently finished building my wife a new rustic style headboard out of some old worm eaten workbench wood I ripped out of y shop that I was going to throw away. I decided to try and reuse it and I think it worked out well!

Basically I took the original 8/4 board and ripped them down to 4/4, then I hit it all lightly with the sanded to soften everything but still left all the saw marks etc. Then joined it all up leaving the wormy bit and old drill holes etc exposed and finished it all up with antique walnut gel stain...

The wife loves it and it got to reuse some old wood rather than sending it to landfill. I call it a win!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by JfuckinC_ 
> *
> 
> Started my kitchen install, need to decide if i want my sink in the middle of the island of under the window...
> 
> There will be a full height cabinet to the left of the window but i need to modify it to fit as the headspace for the stairs to the basement protrudes into the kitchen a bit...
> 
> Also stained my hardwood Espresso last weekend, that was an ordeal  lol*



I vote by the window, unless the kitchen island will give you direct view to the TV  :Big Grin: 

In my old apartment I used to stare into the wall when washing dishes, it sucked. My new place is a alley kitchen with the sink facing directly to the TV in the living room, best thing ever, but if there is no TV, I think looking out of the window would be better that nothingness, even better when its heavy snowing outside and you are warm inside

----------


## ercchry

nosings finally came in, so yay....

saturday, finished offt he front room

» Click image for larger version

and chopped up this friggin tree that fell int he snow storm

» Click image for larger version

and on sunday i started on the stairs

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> I vote by the window, unless the kitchen island will give you direct view to the TV 
> 
> In my old apartment I used to stare into the wall when washing dishes, it sucked. My new place is a alley kitchen with the sink facing directly to the TV in the living room, best thing ever, but if there is no TV, I think looking out of the window would be better that nothingness, even better when its heavy snowing outside and you are warm inside*



Being on the island would give me direct view of the TV....

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by JfuckinC_ 
> * 
> 
> Being on the island would give me direct view of the TV....*



Then I don't even know why this is a question...  :Big Grin:

----------


## StreetRacerX

Got rid of the ugly, damaged, brown storm door and replaced it with a retractable screen door, due to the oddball door frame I have on the front door I had to install a filler piece at the top and support the screen door on the bottom with another piece, easy stuff that makes a huge difference.

----------


## jonnycat

I was tired of this useless closet for the last 3.5 years. Right beside it was the garage entrance, and directly across from it was the main floor bathroom. We really only used it as storage / catch all. I installed a coat hook / shelf combo mounted the the opposing wall and also had a shoe bench taking up lots of prime real estate because it was such pain using this closet











Added cubbies for keys / wallet

----------


## JfuckinC

That looks wicked!

----------


## BigDL

I am so stealing that idea!

----------


## 4doorj

That is such a awesome idea!!!!

----------


## suntan

I put hooks in mine too. One thing though, I put a 2X4 on the other side (unfinished basement stairs at the time) to secure the hooks, as initially I used everything from toggle bolts to those giant drywall screws to hold them and my wife and kids were easily able to pull them off the wall.

I was going to actually rip out the closet and then do what jonnycat did.

----------


## jonnycat

Thanks. I totally ripped this idea off someone else on the web.

I learned that caulking is your best friend in the world when wood working.

The hooks are screwed into 3/4" plywood nailboard. Speaking of these hooks, they were such pieces of shit. I broke off 4 heads while screwing them into PRE-DRILLED holes. I had to use pliers to back 3 of them out. One is there for good though.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by jonnycat_ 
> *I was tired of this useless closet for the last 3.5 years. Right beside it was the garage entrance, and directly across from it was the main floor bathroom. We really only used it as storage / catch all. I installed a coat hook / shelf combo mounted the the opposing wall and also had a shoe bench taking up lots of prime real estate because it was such pain using this closet
> 
> *



With the first few pics I was really turned off the be wood, but when you got it all painted white it looks super slick.

As for my little weekend project, got a new microwave for the wife's bday which sticks out about 2 inches from the front as it's much bigger than the old one. I didn't want it sticking out, so I pulled the board that the microwave usually sits on and made it so I can move it forward 2 inches when the new microwave finally sits in it (surprise for wife, so waiting until thur to actually put it in place)

Originally this microwave shelf was stabled from the sides into the bottom shelf, so looks like it was all put together at the factory. I was able to pry up on it and get all the stables to pop out. After I trimmed the remaining stables, I just pre-drilled some holes and installed screws instead, so now the shelf can be moved forward or back as needed to accommodate different size microwaves of the future.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## StreetRacerX

Replaced old dented front door knob with something a little more modern on the front door, I prefer satin nickel over the gold but I wanted to match the gold in the window.

----------


## spikerS

doing another project for another Beyonder. Every time I do a fence like this, I like this style more and more. When this is done, it is going to look boss!

----------


## JfuckinC

I like the horizontal style like that as well. Looks way more modern and rich haha..  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jonnycat_ 
> *I was tired of this useless closet for the last 3.5 years. Right beside it was the garage entrance, and directly across from it was the main floor bathroom. We really only used it as storage / catch all. I installed a coat hook / shelf combo mounted the the opposing wall and also had a shoe bench taking up lots of prime real estate because it was such pain using this closet
> 
> *



Great idea! I might cut my closet in half so there's a sitting bench to put on my shoes, similar to what you have.

----------


## Dumbass17

Started on a Xmas gift shelf thingy for my girl

and yes, the drill is set there because it doesn't balance very good lol

I drilled some slotted holes in the back, so when against a wall it can be held in place with a screw to the wall. 
I'd like to somehow add weight to the right side so it balance better but i don't want to compromise the look of it. thoughts?
Also debating staining it or leaving as it (after sanding/prepping) and she can decide what color to paint or stain it

----------


## flipstah

You should've inversed the last part of your shelf. Or that V. 

You can put a staircase on the top where your drill is.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *You should've inversed the last part of your shelf. Or that V. 
> 
> You can put a staircase on the top where your drill is.*



what? lol
I like the layout and didn't want to change it :dunno:

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> what? lol
> I like the layout and didn't want to change it*



That shelf won't hold anything for wait and I hope its just a decorative piece. If you got a router I would round off the majority of the edges and get some wood filler and fill in all the cracks.

Go to Home Depot and get some black backer board and fill in the "O" and use that as a frame if you wish.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Put a couple extra lights in the garage today. Just the "bare bulb" fixtures like this:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> That shelf won't hold anything for wait and I hope its just a decorative piece. If you got a router I would round off the majority of the edges and get some wood filler and fill in all the cracks.
> 
> Go to Home Depot and get some black backer board and fill in the &quot;O&quot; and use that as a frame if you wish.*



yeah this pic was immediately after screwing together. I already filled the gaps/seams with wood filler. I'm leaving it for the weekend so I have something to do haha.

I'm not going to router the edge or anything, just round them with my palm sander. 
And she won't put books or anything crazy heavy on it, it's pretty sturdy to be honest, she'll probably put candles/picture frames on it or something girly

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Put a couple extra lights in the garage today. Just the &quot;bare bulb&quot; fixtures like this:
> » Click image for larger version*



Too lazy to even upload an actual photo of your work! 
I don't want to jump to conclusions but I think this is a photo of you at work on your project right?
» Click image for larger version

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Started on a Xmas gift shelf thingy for my girl
> 
> and yes, the drill is set there because it doesn't balance very good lol
> 
> I drilled some slotted holes in the back, so when against a wall it can be held in place with a screw to the wall. 
> I'd like to somehow add weight to the right side so it balance better but i don't want to compromise the look of it. thoughts?
> Also debating staining it or leaving as it (after sanding/prepping) and she can decide what color to paint or stain it
> 
> *



That reminds me of this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty much Mike:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> That reminds me of this.
> 
> *



you're a dick

----------


## mr2mike

You could flip your design over and add another leg. Then it would stand just fine. 
Or weight the base with a steel plate or bricks.

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> That reminds me of this.
> 
> *



 :ROFL!:  

It's from the heart, your girl will love it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The in-wall transformer for my halogen puck lights is fried, so I decided to replace with LED strip lights from Lee Valley: 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/pag...t=1,43349&ap=1 
Wasn't wildly difficult, but a bit of a pain in the ass. 
Still, lights my counters pretty good:

----------


## Dave P

Feeling pretty handy this morning as I spent the weekend framing my basement. 

Framed in the washroom, a wall/door to seperate the furnace and laundry room, a closet, and the ugly ass bulk head.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear you are posting pics of my basement. Layout looks nearly identical. Those HVAC bulkheads are a pain.

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I swear you are posting pics of my basement. Layout looks nearly identical. Those HVAC bulkheads are a pain.*



Yeah, they area pretty big eye sore. Unless you are ok with the bulk head, it pretty much ruins a basement for reno as it runs almost right down the middle. haha. 

One thing I have really noticed now that I have started the reno, is that the home builder really didnt give a shit about the basement. A lot of hack job features all over. 

But what are you going to do haha.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Feeling pretty handy this morning as I spent the weekend framing my basement. 
> 
> Framed in the washroom, a wall/door to seperate the furnace and laundry room, a closet, and the ugly ass bulk head.*



 :thumbs up:  Framing is always the fun part, everything after that sucks balls  :ROFL!:  





> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> *



I keep telling my wife I'm going to made that bed for our little girl, lol.

----------


## nzwasp

That looks exactly like my basement, position of the bathroom stuff is exactly the same, stairs the same way. Position of window different though. Who built your house? what area?

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *That looks exactly like my basement, position of the bathroom stuff is exactly the same, stairs the same way. Position of window different though. Who built your house? what area?*



New Brighton, Jayman

----------


## flipstah

Reorganizing my unit to have better sound for the home theatre system, and looking for a dining set right now,

----------


## interlude

I don't have an uploaded photo, but the heater was just installed. Just working on insulation now

----------


## mr2mike

If you're drywalling, make sure to mark where those studs are as the studs aren't lining up anywhere on that wall.
Save yourself a world of struggle.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That is some interesting concrete/framing work, is the shop built into a hill?



Been a busy month for me.

I've finished mounting my garage heater and vent, got the trench all finished for the gas line and the gasfitter comes to install it tomorrow. Window treatments from Bali for the main floor have been ordered but I have no idea when they'll arrive. Got half of the garage eavestrough installed but the rest will have to wait for spring. Converted my exterior garage lights to motion-sensing and frosted all the door windows. Converted all the phone jacks in the house to RJ45 and networked everything.

Next up is to insulate the two garage doors that are currently uninsulated and then rework a portion of the basement framing so I can start getting the darkroom together.

----------


## Dave P

Anyone have any experience with this product?

http://www.stairsimple.com/axxys-products.asp

I am thinking about it for my basement stairs instead of a wall.

----------


## interlude

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *If you're drywalling, make sure to mark where those studs are as the studs aren't lining up anywhere on that wall.
> Save yourself a world of struggle.*



haha thanks, I didnt even think of that. Theres actually a ledge there, I will be putting stuff on there.




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *That is some interesting concrete/framing work, is the shop built into a hill?
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy month for me.
> 
> I've finished mounting my garage heater and vent, got the trench all finished for the gas line and the gasfitter comes to install it tomorrow. Window treatments from Bali for the main floor have been ordered but I have no idea when they'll arrive. Got half of the garage eavestrough installed but the rest will have to wait for spring. Converted my exterior garage lights to motion-sensing and frosted all the door windows. Converted all the phone jacks in the house to RJ45 and networked everything.
> 
> Next up is to insulate the two garage doors that are currently uninsulated and then rework a portion of the basement framing so I can start getting the darkroom together.*



Yea, the alley level is alot lower, I had to put up a 10ft retaining wall for the back wall, and stepped concrete.

Its actually my garage  :Smilie:

----------


## The_Penguin

Replaced a seriously worn out gear in my garage door opener.
It's been a bit flakey for a while, finally looked inside and realized it was effed up.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *The in-wall transformer for my halogen puck lights is fried, so I decided to replace with LED strip lights from Lee Valley: 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/pag...43349&amp;ap=1 
> Wasn't wildly difficult, but a bit of a pain in the ass. 
> Still, lights my counters pretty good: 
>  
> 
> *



Looks good. Are you able to able to hook it up to the main switch so it turns on with the main lights?

----------


## spikerS

Got this mostly built over the weekend in Codetrap's garage. Was fun, and got a lot of stares from people transporting it home.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> Looks good. Are you able to able to hook it up to the main switch so it turns on with the main lights?*



I have some issues with the in-wall wiring in my kitchen, so I wasn't able to set it up that way yet. It's currently just a cord that hangs down beside the counter plug. 

This system would be good for wiring into the main switch though. 

Still pretty happy with the light from them. I got the 120 LED/m stuff, and I could have probably done fine with 60/m, but since I use it for task lighting and not ambiance, it's fine that it's really bright. If I was putting a system like this in a new build, I'd probably wire in a dimmer too so you could use it for ambiance as well. 

spikerS, I built one of those this summer in my yard, pretty annoying, but it was the cheapest way to get a shed.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Got this mostly built over the weekend in Codetrap's garage. Was fun, and got a lot of stares from people transporting it home. *



Smiles per gallon: over 9000

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> Got this mostly built over the weekend in Codetrap's garage. Was fun, and got a lot of stares from people transporting it home. *



And I was impressed with myself for installing a thermostat last week. You guys need to stop showing us up!

----------


## Dumbass17

Finished this wine/bottle rack for my Dad for Xmas.

the blank part is just my family name  :thumbs up:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * spikerS, I built one of those this summer in my yard, pretty annoying, but it was the cheapest way to get a shed.*



Yeah, Baygirl put her foot down, demanding I get all my tools out of my truck, and this was definitely the cheapest way for me too. Home Depot had one for $249, and I tried to pick it up, order one, and no dice, couldn't get it until next spring. Probably be more expensive then too. Decided to check out a few more places, found that Canadian Tire had one that looked almost identical for $399, and would look identical to someone not knowing what they were looking for. Ended up getting CT to price match the shed to the one from HD! Best part is, the one from CT also included the floor framing, where the HD one didn't. So they ate the $150 price difference, and then gave me an additional $25 in CT money.

I really don't think it is gonna get any cheaper than that.





> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Smiles per gallon: over 9000*



Oh yeah, I was smiling. People driving by just had stunned, jaw open looks as they drove past. It was pretty funny.





> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> And I was impressed with myself for installing a thermostat last week. You guys need to stop showing us up!*



Nah, these are pretty easy to put together, but the instructions and illustrations are fucking shit. Nothing is to scale, so trying to find a part, or figure out how it is oriented is damn near impossible. These things are just time consuming to assemble.

----------


## codetrap

Plus I wasn't much help either.. I spent most of the time sitting around listening to music, drinking beer and watching spikers put it together.  :thumbs up: 


Though, after we finished transporting it, I did set up my new Traegor Smoker.  :Smilie:

----------


## StreetRacerX

Had Alberta one call out yesterday to mark services, turns out power for street lights run under my property lol. Picked up the material I need for the gas line to the garage today, tomorrow I dig the trench from the house to the garage and also Rona will be delivering the material for the new gates and fence bits.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Figured out why the hot water pressure's been poor as long as we've owned the place.

» Click image for larger version

A solid 1/2" thick plug of sediment at the output fitting on the tank - never seen that happen before. Dip tube was also totally shot so I replaced that as well.





> _Originally posted by StreetRacerX_ 
> *Had Alberta one call out yesterday to mark services, turns out power for street lights run under my property lol. Picked up the material I need for the gas line to the garage today, tomorrow I dig the trench from the house to the garage and also Rona will be delivering the material for the new gates and fence bits.*



The Beacon Hill Home Depot has a trencher you can rent, it's cheaper than anywhere else in town but they only have one - comes with a trailer included too. Made digging my 50ft trench waaay easier (I did mine in under 4 hours, including transport time to/from the store), minus the last 10 feet I had to do by hand due to being too close to the utility corridor.

----------


## StreetRacerX

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Figured out why the hot water pressure's been poor as long as we've owned the place.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> A solid 1/2&quot; thick plug of sediment at the output fitting on the tank - never seen that happen before. Dip tube was also totally shot so I replaced that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately where I'm running the gas line is within a meter of the main gas service to the house and the electrical service to the street lights so it must be excavated by hand entirely, but it is only about 25ft.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Ugh, that sucks - hopefully the ground's not still frozen for you.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Ugh, that sucks - hopefully the ground's not still frozen for you.*



The good news is that most of the ground in YYC is clear of frost, except in places that get next to no sunlight like between houses, there may be some. I was digging post holes last week, and found zero frost crystals down to the 48" mark.

----------


## chathamf

Started trimming up the branches of the spruce trees around my property with a sawzall, and continued on with spring clean-up. 

Got the patio furniture out and relaxed with my little girl in the sun. Hitting up Eric Church concert tonight!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> The good news is that most of the ground in YYC is clear of frost, except in places that get next to no sunlight like between houses, there may be some. I was digging post holes last week, and found zero frost crystals down to the 48&quot; mark.*



Yeah, I only mentioned that because I went to lay conduit in my trench today and the section by the shop that gets no sunlight still had six inches of ice in the bottom, haha.

----------


## flipstah

IKEA had good stuff this weekend.

Acquired art, some balcony stuff, and floor lamps ($10/each!)

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Figured out why the hot water pressure's been poor as long as we've owned the place.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> A solid 1/2&quot; thick plug of sediment at the output fitting on the tank - never seen that happen before. Dip tube was also totally shot so I replaced that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you pick up the dip tube?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *
> 
> Where did you pick up the dip tube?*



I got mine at Sunridge Lowes, they carried both the internal dip tube and the external drip tube, but had them mixed together on the shelf.

----------


## nzwasp

I remember in 2010 in our old place we got someone into check out our hot water tank, it was 12 years old at that point, anyway while the guy was unscrewing the dip tube it disintegrated into the tank and then started clogging up all our taps with the sediment, so we ended up having to replace the tank for 2k. Since moving into our new place I havent had the tank checked out for fear of the same thing happening.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *IKEA had good stuff this weekend.
> 
> Acquired art, some balcony stuff, and floor lamps ($10/each!)*



I like the pic of Kanji on the wall

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Figured out why the hot water pressure's been poor as long as we've owned the place.
> 
> 
> A solid 1/2&quot; thick plug of sediment at the output fitting on the tank - never seen that happen before. Dip tube was also totally shot so I replaced that as well.
> 
> *



Been there, done that.



Luckily it was inside the pipe/fitting not the dip tube. The rest of the tank was ok.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *I remember in 2010 in our old place we got someone into check out our hot water tank, it was 12 years old at that point, anyway while the guy was unscrewing the dip tube it disintegrated into the tank and then started clogging up all our taps with the sediment, so we ended up having to replace the tank for 2k. Since moving into our new place I havent had the tank checked out for fear of the same thing happening.*



You can always drain/flush the tank if that happens...

----------


## gogreen

This weekend's projects were all front-lawn related. We have a walkway running parallel to the front wall of the house that inexplicably ends before reaching the side gate, so we dug out the grass there and laid down crushed rock. Less mowing and no more mudhole in spring. Win-win! 

We also dug out a 12" strip all around the front yard for flowerbeds and planted some bulbs. Next up is fortifying the perimeter with some ornamental fencing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *I remember in 2010 in our old place we got someone into check out our hot water tank, it was 12 years old at that point, anyway while the guy was unscrewing the dip tube it disintegrated into the tank and then started clogging up all our taps with the sediment, so we ended up having to replace the tank for 2k. Since moving into our new place I havent had the tank checked out for fear of the same thing happening.*



Yeah I remember reading that many tanks made in the mid-late 90s had problems with disintegrating dip tubes, but AFAIK they use a better material now. Mine was cracked lengthwise but not disintegrating as such.





> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * 
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Luckily it was inside the pipe/fitting not the dip tube. The rest of the tank was ok.*



Glad I'm not the only one, haha.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Replaced original 40gal tank with a 50gal Bradford White, had to make some adjustments with the water supplies, gas line, and replace 3" venting with 4" venting to make it code compliant.


Dug the trench to the garage for the gas line earlier in the week and ran the line into the garage.


Hung the unit heater and replaced the front gate, unit heater is a 60000btu Modine Hot Dawg, installed a latch that could be locked with a key.

----------


## spikerS

came in after the plumber to fix up the bathroom.

Went from this...


to this...


Still got a lot to do tomorrow to make this look good.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I got mine at Sunridge Lowes, they carried both the internal dip tube and the external drip tube, but had them mixed together on the shelf.*



Awesome, thanks  :thumbs up:

----------


## StreetRacerX

Completed the rear gate using two of those gate kits Rona sells, have to make a few adjustments and paint both the front and back.



Here's the lockable latch for the front gate, it did require a little bit of modification but works fantastic.


http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lokk...e-latch/991459

----------


## Tik-Tok

Nice. I hope that solves your trespassing issue.

----------


## mr2mike

This was a few weeks ago and took more than 1 weekend but here it is:
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Thanks to C_Dave for some initial consulting advice on proper tiling around window and denshield or schluter kerdi choices.

----------


## C_Dave45

^^ Nice job!! Aren't those Schluter Niches a pleasure to install?!! We used to have to frame in the niche with 2x4's, then board them, then tape and waterproof them with a liquid membrane, sit overnight...a huge PITA. Those pre-built units go in so much quicker. And completely waterproof!

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *came in after the plumber to fix up the bathroom.
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> Still got a lot to do tomorrow to make this look good.*



Chris...cut that drywall up about an inch off the tub. It should sit ABOVE the nailing flange of the tub. For two reasons; one, so that it doesn't kick out at the bottom because of the thickness of the flange and any screws...
and two: so that any water that happens to get past the silicone and the tile where it meets the tub, doesn't "wick up" the drywall. If it's sitting on the tub like that it will wick the water and quickly start to rot. Water will ALWAYS get past the silicone and grout at the bottom there.







Also, if you want to use a good backerboard behind tile for around tubs and showers, that is easy as drywall to cut and install, and is completely 100% waterproof and comes with a LIFETIME manufacturer warranty, then use DensShield. Home Depot carries it, and it's only around $1 a square foot. Much better than aqua board and doesn't need a waterproofing membrane. And WAY easier to install than wonderboard or Durock.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *^^ Nice job!! Aren't those Schluter Niches a pleasure to install?!!*



Thanks.
They are! I actually framed around it with 2x4's because, why not, extra support. 

Tiling it was a pain but any niche would be like that. The mosaic inside was a last minute grab at Home Depot and it came out great.
I could be better at the metal finishing edge. I was tired of those damn 4x16 tiles by that point and just wanted to be done and still had the rest of the floor. 

Probably took me 20+ hrs for the shower tiles.
Took me 2hrs total to setup, cut and lay the floor tiles.

----------


## mr2mike

spikerS: The Denshield is great. Way lighter than aquaboard. 

Cons: Found it slightly harder to cut than regular aquaboard (maybe just didn't know the trick) and the fiberglass is throughout that material, so itchy arms and gloves.
Don't use a recip saw or power cutting tool on it. This will send the fiberglass stuff into the air.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> Thanks.
> They are! I actually framed around it with 2x4's because, why not, extra support. 
> 
> Tiling it was a pain but any niche would be like that. The mosaic inside was a last minute grab at Home Depot and it came out great.
> I could be better at the metal finishing edge. I was tired of those damn 4x16 tiles by that point and just wanted to be done and still had the rest of the floor. 
> 
> Probably took me 20+ hrs for the shower tiles.
> Took me 2hrs total to setup, cut and lay the floor tiles.*



Oh, lol....you didn't need to. But it's super strong now!! 

Yeah you just take your time. That's the key. 

(btw...that's an 8 hour day for me. Floor AND tub splash  :Devil:  )

----------


## mr2mike

Next time, I'll be asking for tips on scoring and snapping the tiles rather than wet sawing every cut. That would save me time on the wall tile. Tried the scoring once and broke 2/3 tiles, like a hack. 

Also, not to get all your trade secrets but how do you keep the grout lines clean from thinset? 
Most areas, I worked to clean before thinset dried then replaced the tile spacers. After it all dried, I still run my dremel tool over areas to clean the grout lines but with white grout there's still some areas with thinset peeking through.

----------


## C_Dave45

You could've gotten away with using glue on those walls for one thing. Then you don't need spacers as the glue will hold the tile up by itself. Although thinset IS a stronger choice. But when using thinset with white grout, I'll use white thinset. Also a scrub brush and a sponge, before you put your spacer in.

Score n snap:

----------


## StreetRacerX

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Nice. I hope that solves your trespassing issue.*



So far so good!


Ran the vent, the thermostat wire, and wired in the thermostat for the unit heater, just need to run power from a spare on the breaker box and I can have the final inspection done.

----------


## flipstah

Looking through photo shoots of bathrooms and looking for some recommendations.

When you enter the bathroom, you'll see a giant wall with the tub attached. I drew a quick sketch to illustrate what I'm talking about (not to scale, obviously).

Going for the glass panel route instead of curtains so contemplating on whether to turn the shower enclosure all white or have an accent wall when you enter. That giant wall you first see will be the accent wall I'm referring to. 

Another alternative is make the shower/bath area dark tiles and then contrast floor to make it pop around the white walls but I'm afraid it might make it smaller. 

Lighting will be added.

Thoughts?

----------


## ercchry

does your door really open towards the sink?  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *does your door really open towards the sink? *



LOL fuck. No. I dunn goofed.

----------


## flipstah

Fuck, the attachment disappeared instead of changing. Sorry.

----------


## mr2mike

Dark tiles look awesome. You need a large bathroom to make it work. Also the cleaning factor as scale and stuff builds on the tiles. I was trying to make the bathroom look as large as possible in mine as I couldn't go into either room beside me without big dollars. (Kitchen one side, main ext ducts other wall). 

The glass I've seen for the tub/shower combo never seems to seal properly at the base. These were in hotels in Europe mind you but still. Splashed everywhere and floor was soaked. 

The syle was like this:
» Click image for larger version

Edit: personally don't like dark tiles against the wall on a white tub. Full walk in shower... yes.

----------


## flipstah

^ Yeah, the design will be similar to that. 

I was thinking clear silicone can take care of that or just buy a frameless tub door and call it a day?

EDIT: Fuck it. Going for bathtub doors since Reno Depot has 10% off if you subscribe to their newsletter:

 

 :Pimpin':

----------


## flipstah

Question:

My current shower is two-valve setup. Modern ones available are one-valve.

If I'm tearing the tiles down, what kind of piping will I need specifically?

Off the top of my head, I have to change the two-valve piping to a single-valve, which means new backerboard.  :Bang Head:  

I'm hoping I can still find a great two-valve setup.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I'm hoping I can still find a great two-valve setup.*



http://www.homedepot.ca/product/indu...-chrome/926850

There's also a filter for these on the HD site...

----------


## mr2mike

Depends how old the plumbing is but I find, just tear it all out and redo it. Cost isn't that much and soldering old copper is a pain unless you get it perfectly clean. 

I probably have spare waterboard drywall if you need some scrap. Would cover up what you remove. But adds to the work. But I'm a do it right and as good as you can. 
I lose it when I rip out a fairly new reno and see the corners cut. Especially in a water enviro. 

Worst, went to fix the dishwasher. Turned the feed valve off and instantly started leaking. Pulled it apart to get size for rubber replacement. Someone just filled it with gasket maker. I turn the valve and break the seal. GRRRR. Plus cleaning out the gasket maker.

----------


## flipstah

So in the middle of renovation and turns out that the faucet is a Waltec setup. 

It seems like a PITA to solder and change. Drywall is still fine. 

Would it look weird with a shower column + Waltec faucet/bath diverter?

I'm leaving that section last until I decide whether to change it up for extra $$$ or leave it.

----------


## blitz

Do it right flipstah  :Pimpin':

----------


## flipstah

From Waltec to this. I'm thinking this would be the least complicated modification with little soldering in the back.

Mr2mike, will definitely take up on your offer of drywall once I figures this out.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally got the conduit and networking cable installed in my trench out to the garage, recompacting all that dirt back into the trench is an effing pain in the ass. Now that I've got the surface level I'm going to pile it up a bit and just drive over it with the Jeep a bunch of times.  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

Getting a late start, but starting plants for the garden this year... Got a bunch of peppers starting for that stupid hot 18" section of bed between the sidewalk and SW facing section of house. We'll see how this goes... eBay supplied some Bhut Jolokia seeds - But having issues getting them to germinate... 

Same with strawberries, been in freezer for most of the winter, still can't get em to pop - was looking forward to giant strawberries  :Smilie:

----------


## nzwasp

We also started our vegetable garden yesterday. Usually I would start from seedlings but we have been too busy to bother with that this year. Bought a bunch of tomato, kale, herbs and cucumber plants yesterday. Just trying to figure out when I can start planting in the square foot garden beds outside. For now all my plants are in my greenhouse.

----------


## schocker

Raked the lawn finally, so much damage from those stupid voles  :Guns:  
Need to buy a bunch of soil now to fix where they re-poured my driveway and also overseed the lawn and fix some low spots. I am also going to extend the plant area in the front to cut down on poor areas for the mower. Half cleaned the BBQ and needs to clean up the grates/heat shields tonight. 

Then I need to measure out the garage and get my cabinets planned so I can build them next weekend.

----------


## flipstah

How the fuck do you cut up drywall off the wall?  :ROFL!:  

I feel so helpless.  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Toilet started leaking shit water at the base this weekend, figured I would just give the mounting bolts a tweak to set the wax seal a little more, 1/2 a turn later... craaaaaaackkkkkk.

So new toilet time, lol. $100 ain't bad though. Just bought the cheapest one HD had since we'll be reno'ing the bathroom soon(ish) anyways and we'll get a better one then.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *How the fuck do you cut up drywall off the wall?  
> 
> I feel so helpless. *



Go in with a saw-z-all, shallow cuts. But ensure power is off to the area and the room on the otherside. If you feel anything rubbery or change in cut speed, stop, punch a hole and look. But a shallow cut shouldn't be an issue with plumbing, studs, etc.

Then the crappy part is taking it about 1/2 way onto the studs you plan to anchor to. 
Edges of your drywall fix have to go against a stud or it will always crack paint, mudding, taping, etc.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> 
> Go in with a saw-z-all, shallow cuts. But ensure power is off to the area and the room on the otherside. If you feel anything rubbery or change in cut speed, stop, punch a hole and look. But a shallow cut shouldn't be an issue with plumbing, studs, etc.
> 
> Then the crappy part is taking it about 1/2 way onto the studs you plan to anchor to. 
> Edges of your drywall fix have to go against a stud or it will always crack paint, mudding, taping, etc.*



There are drywall screws already around the faucet. Should I just unscrew those and try to take it out?

----------


## mr2mike

If you can see the screw head, then yes. Hopefully you can get to all the screws and it comes off easy. If they used mastic or thinset for the tiles (which they should have, then you'll be cutting drywall. Bust that all free then back the screws out after. or cut them flush with stud.

----------


## flipstah

Are compression fitting threads dependable for a bath faucet?

----------


## Matty_10

Went to go build a front fence/gate today.
Dug the first hole, everything's good.
Dug the second hole 2 feet down andddd solid ice  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## speedog

Yesterday, the water pump on my truck packed it in - replaced that.

This morning, house's furnace motor packs it in - replaced that.

Certainly wasn't part of my plans for the weekend.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Finished insulating the garage ceiling today, used R22 Roxul, stuff is very easy to work with but was roughly twice as expensive the fiberglass.

----------


## nzwasp

What does a furnace motor generally cost?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *What does a furnace motor generally cost?*



That's a pretty generic question, there are many different types. Belt Drive, Direct Drive etc. 
Figure out what one you are trying to replace, then go here: 
http://www.amresupply.com/catalog/He...tioning-635368 

They seem to range from around $100 to $500.

----------


## speedog

About $140 for mine, finding one on a Sunday morning is a bit more challenging.

----------


## nzwasp

So if a motor is only a couple of hundred dollars why do people need to install a whole new furnace, to me it mostly looks like metal ducting. I am only curious because my inlaws furnace is coming up on 30 years.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *So if a motor is only a couple of hundred dollars why do people need to install a whole new furnace, to me it mostly looks like metal ducting. I am only curious because my inlaws furnace is coming up on 30 years.*



Could be it's burned/corroded through in the heat exchanger or they just want more efficient model. Ours is 30 or so years old and this is the first repair we've done in the 20 years we've lived there, otherwise it's in very good condition - difficult to say if a more efficient model would make up in savings the cost it would be to put in.

----------


## nzwasp

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Could be it's burned/corroded through in the heat exchanger or they just want more efficient model. Ours is 30 or so years old and this is the first repair we've done in the 20 years we've lived there, otherwise it's in very good condition - difficult to say if a more efficient model would make up in savings the cost it would be to put in.*



Looking at the state of the hot water tank base:

http://imgur.com/a/3nBlK

Im thinking the furnace is lucky to still be running

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ripped out the garburator that wasn't working any more and put in just plain pipe. I know some people love the garburators, but my wife and I never did. Honestly don't understand the point. Will be easy to install one in the future if I want to, but doubt I will. 


Took far too long to do it, and three trips to the hardware store, but mostly because I had no idea what I was doing. I've never worked with plumbing pipe before, only PEX on the supply side. If I had to do another again, I could do it much faster and easier. Spent $67 in supplies, but ended up buying a "kit" and could have just bought the parts separately at lowes. I like lowes.

----------


## flipstah

Interesting that you did that loop on the left side instead of just a U pipe. Or is it because it's not possible?

----------


## mr2mike

Test the dishwasher drain line for leaks on a quick cycle before you walk away.

----------


## flipstah

^ YES. Just make sure that the dishwasher doesn't cause issues on you.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Installed my companies permanent exterior holiday lighting system. 

Looks amazing, and certainly looking forward to never having to climb up a ladder to hang lights again  :thumbs up:

----------


## Epididymitis

Gave myself rhino skin watching hugh jackman in chappie

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by BavarianBeast_ 
> *Installed my companies permanent exterior holiday lighting system. 
> 
> Looks amazing, and certainly looking forward to never having to climb up a ladder to hang lights again *



Which lighting system? If you don't mind can you post a picture please? 
TIA

----------


## ExtraSlow

the P-trap (loop) was already on that side and I didn't see a reason to take it apart. The garburator was on the right side previously. 

Yes, the dishwasher connection isn't on in that pic. I did it up and tested it right away before I went to bed last night. Wouldn't want that bad boy pumping water into my cabinet while I was sleeping.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> _Originally posted by ganesh_ 
> * 
> 
> Which lighting system? If you don't mind can you post a picture please? 
> TIA*



Here is the house lit up. Apologies for the poor quality and inability to resize... 


I've PM'd you as we are not set up as a sponsor as of yet.

----------


## roopi

There is a guy on my street who just had this done. Or he owns a similar company. I saw a sign on his lawn. I've been meaning to contact him to get some pricing.

----------


## Dave P

Spent some time updating the front of our house. 

I dont have a before pic. But was all white, wood railings, rotting lattice, boards, posts, stairs etc. Needed some TLC as the prior owner had done little to no maintenance over the years 

Took it all down to the studs/top deck boards (didnt want to replace as are in good shape and didnt want to have to deal with temporary supports) and put in new wood, vinyl lattice, painted everything, aluminum railings. 

Pretty happy with the results. Now just have to get a new front door, sand/stain top boards, and redo shutters/sills to match.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Spent some time updating the front of our house. I dont have a before pic. .*



Streetview it  :Big Grin: 

What I did: built a storage unit for the 8" space between my washer/dryer using 2x8's. First time using pocket holes. Still need to paint&prime this thing. Will post a pic soon.

----------


## ercchry

Took a break from the great dandelion battle of 2017 and got this bitch hung... personally couldn't care less about lighting design, but I'm pretty happy to finally have a light centred over the table

» Click image for larger version

This is the before pic of the worst area of the yard... probably have over 10hrs of plucking just in the area pictured... not enough of a difference to update the photo yet  :ROFL!:   :Cry: 

» Click image for larger version

Other side of the fence is a park, it's been a losing battle with your typical off the shelf chemicals since the city stopped spraying... can't blame the chemicals though with how insane the root systems are on these little fuckers.. plucking worked wonders on the rest of the lawn though, plus doubles as aerating... which I was due for and I get to work on my tan before lake season  :Big Grin:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Other side of the fence is a park, it's been a losing battle*



I've just given up with backing onto a green space that's unmanaged. Even without the yellows, it's still thick crabgrass and other weeds that I can't deal with.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Other side of the fence is a park, it's been a losing battle with your typical off the shelf chemicals since the city stopped spraying... can't blame the chemicals though with how insane the root systems are on these little fuckers..*



Every spring I use Wilson Weedout and it works really well. It apparently doesn't stop new growth, but it does so on my lawn.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/wi...8952p.html#srp

----------


## speedog

Not in my house but might as well be because of the amount of time I'm spending there - putting down more hardwood flooring at my uncle's place. Got to get cabinets in as well and a bit more painting. Hoping for sometime in July to be done there. So much to do yet.

----------


## FraserB

Finished off the trim and painting in the garage. Got the new workbench built and the old once reinforced. 

Hooking up the cable/internet next week and mounting the TV.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Got our 220gal of rain barrels all installed just in time to (hopefully) get some rain tonight. Once we get a good supply going I'll borrow a pony pump and see if that'll give enough pressure to run the lawn sprinkler.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> Other side of the fence is a park, it's been a losing battle with your typical off the shelf chemicals since the city stopped spraying... can't blame the chemicals though with how insane the root systems are on these little fuckers.. plucking worked wonders on the rest of the lawn though, plus doubles as aerating... which I was due for and I get to work on my tan before lake season  [/B]



I found you can make your own pariii by buying Ortho killex and doubling the concentration with the hose attachment so instead of 6 on the dial do 12 and you should have a problem.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Got our 220gal of rain barrels all installed just in time to (hopefully) get some rain tonight. Once we get a good supply going I'll borrow a pony pump and see if that'll give enough pressure to run the lawn sprinkler.*



Where did you pick up the rail barrels? I've been thinking about putting some in too.

----------


## nzwasp

If any one is wanting to know of some water timers that work with water barrels then let me know. I found some on amazon canada that just open the valve electronically, the majority of water timers require pressure (and water barrels have close to zero pressure) to open them.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you pick up the rail barrels? I've been thinking about putting some in too.*



I actually got ours off of Kijiji from a guy who was upgrading his setup to a couple of big 275gal IBC tanks. $60 for four barrels, but I had to add fittings and hoses and whatnot.

----------


## schocker

I blew the bottom of my rainbarrel out because I am a dumbass. Might try to repair mine or grab one off kijiji also. 

Started tearing up my garden though to get rid of the native plants growing back. Then I can plant all my new fruit and veggie plants in there instead of leaving them in the pot and I will also add mulch this time.

----------


## gogreen

Cut and laid out the LVT in our main bathroom on Saturday, glued it down Sunday. Then fixed the bent pin in my screen door closer and transplanted some tomatoes we started from seed that were starting to become root-bound in their small containers. 




> Where did you pick up the rail barrels? I've been thinking about putting some in too.



I have 3 of the triple outlet barrels (with the extra hose kit) from Green Calgary. http://www.greencalgary.org/ecostore...ls-composters/

So $88.50 a pop if you buy in-store, but everything is there (fittings, screened inlet, spigot) and they are cheaper if you buy at one of their community sales:

http://www.greencalgary.org/ecostore...mposter-sales/

I didn't link them together but the hose kit is nice because you can use it to direct the overflow away from the house, and you don't need a downspout diverter with the triple outlet barrels.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fished out one free-floating toothbrush from the toilet. Flushed, and the water wasn't going down very well. Use the pipe snake to auger out two more toothbrushes. Guess someone is angry at thier sister. Fucking hell.
#sorewarding

----------


## mr2mike

#Dadlife

----------


## ExtraSlow

I realize that I should have used the old bimg tag to make that pic a little smaller and less gross for anyone reading on a full size desktop screen.  :Barf:

----------


## Brent.ff

chopped a shit pile of wood that was from a neighbours tree that was taken down...kinda loved it, and the exercise was great. Now to find more!

----------


## eblend

Bought a hammock, so installed a couple hooks from Home Depot and hung it.

----------


## G

> Bought a hammock, so installed a couple hooks from Home Depot and hung it.



You sure you won't rip that deck post off after a couple of swings?

----------


## flipstah

> You sure you won't rip that deck post off after a couple of swings?



Test it as a sex swing. If it can handle that, it can handle hammock life.

----------


## blitz

> You sure you won't rip that deck post off after a couple of swings?



I was thinking the same thing. That looks like a surface mount for the post and not one that's connected to the joist below.

----------


## eblend

> I was thinking the same thing. That looks like a surface mount for the post and not one that's connected to the joist below.



Both posts are in the ground, and can hold my fat ass no problem, so I think it's fine. Wife will be mostly using it, she is just north of 100lbs so it will be fine. I'm at 210lbs and was laying in it for like 2 hours yesterday. It feels very solid surprisingly. It was my concern as well but since the force isn't directly outwards and is to the side, the deck posts (both in the ground) both support it through the railing, and the fence...well it supports it just from being attached to others. Haven't noticed any lean in any of them when I am on it. After seeing how they mount some of these things in Brazil, I am pretty confident this will hold.

----------


## nzwasp

My dishwasher stopped working and initially i thought it was something to do with the soap dispenser, however I got someone out to look at it and they told me the sump and motor needed replacing as it wasnt getting any voltage to send the water to the dishwasher - quoted me $600 to repair. I went and bought the part myself for $220 and replaced it following a youtube video. It then still didnt work so ended up replacing the water inlet valve as well. Now my $500 clearance dishwasher works great however the repair guy told me it was actually worth $1300 4 years ago.

----------


## tonytiger55

Went to Ikea to buy a small lamp. Ended up buying a bed frame that was on sale instead..  :facepalm:

----------


## dj_rice

> My dishwasher stopped working and initially i thought it was something to do with the soap dispenser, however I got someone out to look at it and they told me the sump and motor needed replacing as it wasnt getting any voltage to send the water to the dishwasher - quoted me $600 to repair. I went and bought the part myself for $220 and replaced it following a youtube video. It then still didnt work so ended up replacing the water inlet valve as well. Now my $500 clearance dishwasher works great however the repair guy told me it was actually worth $1300 4 years ago.




Dishwashers are actually used to wash dishes? Damn I thought it was for dish and tupperware storage...asian joke

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Replaced the cartridge in a leaky shower water valve - surprisingly easy fix, glad I was able to figure it out.

----------


## nzwasp

> Dishwashers are actually used to wash dishes? Damn I thought it was for dish and tupperware storage...asian joke



This is what my mother in law and chinese friends actually use it for - one of them even has two dishwashers in his kitchen so that he never has to wash and dry dishes.

----------


## schocker

Tried to fix some plumbing. Apparently I am as bad at soldering as I am at painting. Will attempt again another day.

----------


## The_Penguin

Went about 6 rounds with our dishwasher. I won, but not by much.
It was making a lot of noise, so I removed the racks, spray arms etc, and take out the screws, and remove the screen.
Nothing in there. I remove the impeller, yeah some wear, and a few bits of plastic, maybe not big enough to cause the noise. Will replace. Remove the bottom pump assy. to expose the sump and chopper.
Some crud in here too, but nothing that would cause the noise. Go online, find an impeller for $5.00. Perfect.
I notice the 3 gaskets from the pump housings are really bad. Find many online, anywhere from $2.00 to $18.00 they all have one thing in common. Unavailable.
So after all that I wind up ordering the whole sump/pump assy. Replacing that wasn't too hard, a considerable amount of force required to get it to pop in, and of course the first time it went in properly the gasket was mis-aligned, so back out again. Also need a new drain hose, as there are several cracks. removing the old one reveals that it's not just 6 feet, there's another several feet inside the dishwasher, so the ones from Home Depot etc. won't do. Back to the appliance place to buy an overpriced hose. All back together and no leaks.

----------


## speedog

> Went about 6 rounds with our dishwasher. I won, but not by much.
> It was making a lot of noise, so I removed the racks, spray arms etc, and take out the screws, and remove the screen.
> Nothing in there. I remove the impeller, yeah some wear, and a few bits of plastic, maybe not big enough to cause the noise. Will replace. Remove the bottom pump assy. to expose the sump and chopper.
> Some crud in here too, but nothing that would cause the noise. Go online, find an impeller for $5.00. Perfect.
> I notice the 3 gaskets from the pump housings are really bad. Find many online, anywhere from $2.00 to $18.00 they all have one thing in common. Unavailable.
> So after all that I wind up ordering the whole sump/pump assy. Replacing that wasn't too hard, a considerable amount of force required to get it to pop in, and of course the first time it went in properly the gasket was mis-aligned, so back out again. Also need a new drain hose, as there are several cracks. removing the old one reveals that it's not just 6 feet, there's another several feet inside the dishwasher, so the ones from Home Depot etc. won't do. Back to the appliance place to buy an overpriced hose. All back together and no leaks.



How old is this dishwasher?

----------


## The_Penguin

'bout 5 or 6 years old now.

----------


## Doozer

Our dishwasher's been on the fritz for about a year. The entire tub was replaced last summer under warranty when there was a defect discovered causing a leak. Yeah, on a 12yr old dishwasher, they wouldn't replace the whole thing, they actually sent some dude out ot replace just the internal tub. 

Of course, damage from the leak was on us. But shortly after that, the electronics started to go - sometimes the washer will quit mid-cycle and go into some sort of frozen hibernation mode or something. Googled and found a button combo to force a diagnostic cycle, so whenever it acts up I now through it through a diag cycle and it works fine for a few days/weeks. Been repeating that for a few months now.

The thing is about 12yrs old, so we figure every single wash we get out of it now is bonus, we'll ride 'er till she drops.

----------


## nzwasp

In my case i was not wanting to spend more than $300 to fix our dishwasher because we bought it for $500 but after doing some research I found that 6 months prior to us buying it - it was actually retailing for $1300 - so instead of giving up and buying new I opted for fixing it.

----------


## schurchill39

The wife's cordless dyson was having intermittent power issues so she was convinced we had to buy a new one. A few you tube videos later and she's good as new (and the wife is upset I kiaboshed her shopping).

----------


## roopi

> The wife's cordless dyson was having intermittent power issues so she was convinced we had to buy a new one. A few you tube videos later and she's good as new (and the wife is upset I kiaboshed her shopping).



What was the issue? I have one that k think the bettery won't charge anymore and was going to order a new battery.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Wire so stuck in the damned conduit you can't pull it an inch? Get redneck!

» Click image for larger version


Hey kids, ever wanted to know why you don't use indoor-rated cable in underground conduit? Here's why!

» Click image for larger version

God-damned previous owner thought he was a fucking handyman.

----------


## firebane

Holy shit. Lucky that is all that happened.

----------


## eblend

> Went about 6 rounds with our dishwasher. I won, but not by much.
> It was making a lot of noise, so I removed the racks, spray arms etc, and take out the screws, and remove the screen.
> Nothing in there. I remove the impeller, yeah some wear, and a few bits of plastic, maybe not big enough to cause the noise. Will replace. Remove the bottom pump assy. to expose the sump and chopper.
> Some crud in here too, but nothing that would cause the noise. Go online, find an impeller for $5.00. Perfect.
> I notice the 3 gaskets from the pump housings are really bad. Find many online, anywhere from $2.00 to $18.00 they all have one thing in common. Unavailable.
> So after all that I wind up ordering the whole sump/pump assy. Replacing that wasn't too hard, a considerable amount of force required to get it to pop in, and of course the first time it went in properly the gasket was mis-aligned, so back out again. Also need a new drain hose, as there are several cracks. removing the old one reveals that it's not just 6 feet, there's another several feet inside the dishwasher, so the ones from Home Depot etc. won't do. Back to the appliance place to buy an overpriced hose. All back together and no leaks.



Sounds like you got an older, more mechanical type. For the time and money spend you can just get a used one for $100 on kijiji. I got one listed on there right now for that much, as I replaced mine for kitchen reno, and there are many.

----------


## schurchill39

> What was the issue? I have one that k think the bettery won't charge anymore and was going to order a new battery.



My battery is fine, what happens is when you press the trigger it stays on for about 10 seconds then shuts off. So you release the trigger then press it again and it turns back on. The you tubes said to follow a few steps 
1) Clean the filter thoroughly
2) Clean all electrical contacts for the battery and for the charger
3) Clean the head of the vacuum 

My guess is that it was something to do with the filter and not enough flow so it was shutting itself off because apparently that's a similar symptom to when the vacuum head is clogged. What ever it was it works now and I cock-blocked a silly shopping spree

----------


## nzwasp

Enmax sent me a letter that my trees (which have been there for 7 years) were obscuring the big green power box on the left hand side of my driveway so I had to cut them down. Bit of a shame really.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Got my basement electrical re-inspection done yesterday after finally getting done fixing all the stuff the previous owner screwed up, along with getting the garage and hot tub electrical properly permitted. Upgraded the garage service while I was at it (was 40A/240, now 60A/240) so I can finally get the drywall back up and make some actual progress down there. Inspector was a pretty relaxed guy, not a hardass or anything like I'd feared - said the rough-in looked good enough he wasn't going to bother with a final inspection and signed off. (Same thing for the building and plumbing inspections, so it's probably pretty common for basement devs.) I had all sorts of documentation and calculations on hand to prove the garage service wiring I installed met code for insulation and conduit fill %, but he wasn't interested, haha.

----------


## stealth

Built a deck. Just waiting for the fascia to show up to finish it off.

----------


## J-hop

After fighting with the dryer I decided to tackle the humidifier. Wish I had done that earlier it was completely clogged with calcium. Found out the previous owner of the house put the filter casing in backwards so the switch that tells the unit the filter is in place wasnt being triggered so the humidifier wasnt even coming on. Some people shouldnt do home maintenance....

Nice to have a working humidifier!

----------


## nzwasp

Did you have a drum type or some other type? I used to have the drum now i have this one that bolts onto the furnace and I swear i havent heard it work for about a year now. No idea how to get into it though.

https://www.lennox.com/products/indo...control/hcwb17

I have one of these ones - and i just opened it and I think I need a new filter.

----------


## J-hop

> Did you have a drum type or some other type? I used to have the drum now i have this one that bolts onto the furnace and I swear i havent heard it work for about a year now. No idea how to get into it though.
> 
> https://www.lennox.com/products/indo...control/hcwb17
> 
> I have one of these ones - and i just opened it and I think I need a new filter.



Yea I have a very similar one. Same blow through style. I have the Wait 5000. I think they get calcium build up quite quickly with our hard water. I was reading that in some areas with hard water they recommend you change the filter media twice a year.

edit: Home Depot has the wait replacement pads but Im not sure if they have the Lennox ones

----------


## nzwasp

https://www.reliableparts.ca/catalog/474999

I used these guys to buy all the parts for my dishwasher when it broke. I could of gotten it cheaper online but they had everything in stock.

And i agree about repairs - the dishwasher was super easy to fix - just used a youtube video and some parts and now i practically have a brand new dishwasher

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fill valve on my toilet was clogged. Still got good flow out of the fill hose when disconnected. Bought new fill valve, no issue installing it but somehow must have disturbed the flush valve because it was leaking really bad afterwards. My stupid fancy kohler one piece toilet has a flush valve gasket that nobody sells, at least not HD or Lowe's. Ended up using a totally wrong tank-to-bowl foam gasket and it works great. Assuming it won't last ten years like the last one, but a leak at that spot just puts water down into the bowl, so I'm not worried. 

Stupid Korky brand "quiet fill platinum" fill valve is actually hella loud. Not happy about that. May research a good source of the Kohler brand fill valve and see about the correct flush valve gasket at the same time.

----------


## flipstah

I did a wardrobe purge, and reorganization of furniture so I have a home office. Thanks for everything, IKEA <3

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fill valve on my toilet was clogged. Still got good flow out of the fill hose when disconnected. Bought new fill valve, no issue installing it but somehow must have disturbed the flush valve because it was leaking really bad afterwards. My stupid fancy kohler one piece toilet has a flush valve gasket that nobody sells, at least not HD or Lowe's. Ended up using a totally wrong tank-to-bowl foam gasket and it works great. Assuming it won't last ten years like the last one, but a leak at that spot just puts water down into the bowl, so I'm not worried. 
> 
> Stupid Korky brand "quiet fill platinum" fill valve is actually hella loud. Not happy about that. May research a good source of the Kohler brand fill valve and see about the correct flush valve gasket at the same time.



Gasket does not "work great". am sourcing the correct Kohler brand one .

----------


## ShermanEF9

Installed a bunch of LED light fixtures, and some track lighting. destroyed my fingers in the process on the glass covers for the track lighting we chose.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Took down the Halloween shit that had gotten covered by snow. Put up Christmas lights, or at least all the ones that require a ladder. Won't be turning them on for a while. 
Made pasta carbonera. Drank beer. 

Nice little Sunday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This was a while ago, but just like every year the humidifier solenoid was inoperative when I turned the humidifier on for the winter heating season. I think it's the hard water that jams it up. 
Last year I took the "broken" one and soaked it in vinegar to dissolve the limescale. It worked good, so I'm soaking the one I just removed. 
Wondering how long I can rotate these two without buying a new one? It's the standard generalaire 999-53 that's not hard to get if I need one.

----------


## nzwasp

I wish i could even find my solenoid for my humidifer - house is dry AF. That and a new filter which I also can't find in any home improvement stores.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I wish i could even find my solenoid for my humidifer - house is dry AF. That and a new filter which I also can't find in any home improvement stores.



I found mine at AMRE

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah I get mine from amre. Box box stores are bullshit

----------


## flipstah

Put my Dyson on a cleaning overhaul.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Replaced my shower head with the Costco Waterpik (the rainfall) one. Best $60 I've spent all year.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Replaced my shower head with the Costco Waterpik (the rainfall) one. Best $60 I've spent all year.




If you didn't already, remove the water saver.

----------


## benyl

I got my humidifier filters on Amazon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Massive project today. Was a problem with my Christmas lights. Can you spot the issue? 


Crimper, heat shrink crimp connectors and a heat gun fixed it up pretty easily. I'm an electric repair God.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Massive project today. Was a problem with my Christmas lights. Can you spot the issue?



God I hate those strings that are both series and parallel. You still have to check 1/2 the lights on it anyways, when one goes out.

----------


## B.Spilner

Finally finished this project.

----------


## B.Spilner

And another one. We bought the house about 10 months ago, I've painted/replaced almost everything in the house. Previous home owners had 3 dogs and did not give a f$ck about their investment. 

These pics are about 3 months apart.

----------


## The_Penguin

Finally pulled the trigger on a Desert Spring humidifier.
Pain in the ass to install in the limited space. Cold air return is right against the wall, and my shelves/electronics workbench are pretty close as well. Existing hole was bigger than needed too.

Can't believe how simple it is for the price, no heat/air sensor, so the motor runs constantly as long as the humidistat calls for humidity, even if the furnace isn't on. My furnace control board doesn't have a switched 24vac out, but does have a switched 120v so will be installing a relay to remedy that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Keep us updated on the change in humidity.

----------


## Disoblige

> And another one. We bought the house about 10 months ago, I've painted/replaced almost everything in the house. Previous home owners had 3 dogs and did not give a f$ck about their investment. 
> 
> These pics are about 3 months apart.



Are those turds in the top photo? Man, that is nasty.

----------


## lilmira

Plugs from aeration would be my guess lol.

----------


## tirebob

Last night I took down the light fixtures in the kitchen and installed some of the low profile LED pot lights... So much better!!!

----------


## roopi

> Are those turds in the top photo? Man, that is nasty.



Not sure if serious.  :Confused:

----------


## eglove

> Are those turds in the top photo? Man, that is nasty.



Pretty sure he aerated his lawn...

----------


## Disoblige

> Not sure if serious.



Haha, it wasn't serious. Definitely assumed it's aeration (95% sure), but it would be funny from the dog comments if there is a small chance it was actually poo.

----------


## B.Spilner

LOL! They are plugs, but previous owner did leave us with about that same amount of dog shit hidden under the snow.

----------


## speedog

Not my house bit I'm changing a brown kitchen to a white kitchen. Basically remove all brown colored stuff, pull the old edge tape off of the cabinets, glue new edge tape on and trim it and then install all the white replacement parts. Builder's design person forgot to inform cabinet, tile and flooring companies of colorchanges from original design. $20-30,000 booboo in two houses.

----------


## thinmyster

what type of edge tape do you use? I would like to replace mine

----------


## speedog

Some plastic stuff that the company I subcontract to provided - came off of their edge banding machine. Using an aerosol contact cement, not a difficult job - just very tedious.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Keep us updated on the change in humidity.



Has gone from 21 to 30% in about 4 days.

----------


## blitz

> what type of edge tape do you use? I would like to replace mine



FastCap is awesome, built in adhesive and strong as hell. You can pick it up a Richeleui

----------


## speedog

> FastCap is awesome, built in adhesive and strong as hell. You can pick it up a Richeleui



Richelieu is an evil, evil place. Kind of like KMS tools and to a lesser extent, Lee Valley Tools.

----------


## suntan

Changed the fuses on a string of Christmas lights.

----------


## B.Spilner

Switched front door from black to blue.

----------


## colsankey

Why roll your fenders when its 15 degrees outside when you can wait until its minus 8...

But got 'em rolled and Winters mounted for this garbage weather.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Why roll your fenders when its 15 degrees outside when you can wait until its minus 8...
> 
> But got 'em rolled and Winters mounted for this garbage weather.



Wrong thread, brotato?

----------


## colsankey

This is the what you did around the house today thread.. it's what I did. :Devil:

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's legit. All I did was cook wings because my kid asked for them. Fucking win.

----------


## B.Spilner

> This is the what you did around the house today thread.. it's what I did.



Touchè! Haha

----------


## lasimmon

> That's legit. All I did was cook wings because my kid asked for them. Fucking win.



Just raising another entitled kid who gets what they ask for eh? What happened to veggies?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Funny thing is she asked for veggies too. Niblet corn, and she at that too. Very atypical.

----------


## J-hop

> Why roll your fenders when its 15 degrees outside when you can wait until its minus 8...
> 
> But got 'em rolled and Winters mounted for this garbage weather.



Funny it seems like all my motivation to do stuff around the house always shows up when the temperature dips.

This year I invested in a second pair of thermal coveralls just for non mechanics stuff. So nice for shoveling at minus 20

----------


## Tik-Tok

I played Civ V for 8 hours, and was rewarded for it with a migraine. I just cant play video games like I used to.

----------


## suntan

Dishwasher giving out drain clogged code. Ran it a few times, drained it using a Shopvac twice. Turned out there was half a pistachio shell stuck right where it drains into the sink. Hopefully that'll fix it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Garage door cable jumped it's track last night. Spent some cold xmas morning, even with garage heater full blast, trying to re-coil the cable drum, then reading instructions and getting door motor to re-learn travel distance and motor force. (door kept bouncing back up after cable re-coiling). I miss 
@AndyL
 door services

----------


## tonytiger55

I video called with parents this morning (what a age we live in eh?). Then went ice skating at Olympic park with some of my British chums. It was foooking cold. I didnt skate, I just stood around sipping mulled wine and egg nogg.  :Love: 

Came home, took a nap. Just woke up and threw in some chicken, veggies in the oven for my Christmas Dinner...  :Clap:

----------


## sabad66

Ordered 3 of these timer switches off amazon on Friday:
http://a.co/ciudlM9

Surprisingly, they were delivered on Sunday. Spent a few hours installing them in our washrooms. Very easy to do.

----------


## roopi

> Ordered 3 of these timer switches off amazon on Friday:
> http://a.co/ciudlM9
> 
> Surprisingly, they were delivered on Sunday. Spent a few hours installing them in our washrooms. Very easy to do.



Save you some time and money and remember when they start buzzing in a year or two call Leviton Canada and tell them they are all buzzing. They will send out replacements at no charge.

----------


## spikerS

couple days back, I started setting up my indoor hydroponics setup. And before anyone asks, no, we don't smoke, so this really is for herbs and tomatoes. Bought a couple all in one jobbers, and I have to say i am pretty impressed. My tomatoe plants are already close to an inch tall, and gowing like crazy! I have 5 tomato plants going now, as well as basil, dill, parsley and mint!

These units are really quiet, and take up little space. I have them sitting on my work desk. Only complaint I have is that the LED lights are so bright, but I have learned to pretty much ignore them now LOL

----------


## nzwasp

Which units did you buy

----------


## spikerS

> Which units did you buy



Bought these 2:
Aerogarden Harvest:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01IK7PRXE/...ing=UTF8&psc=1

and the Aerogarden Ultra:

https://www.amazon.ca/Miracle-Gro-Ae...3TGA3WK6J3HSDA

The harvest was on sale for $119, and after I did a bunch of research, these seemed like the idiot proof way to go. Sure you can do it cheaper, but, I liked the all-in-one solution. Once I got the Harvest going, I found the Ultra on Kijiji and bought it, as after doing more research, the amount of room the tomato plants take up, figured giving them a bit more room would be better, and keeping the smaller harvest model for herbs and spices.

----------


## Kloubek

<1STWORLD>

So, if anyone is considering putting lever handles on their doors with the square base (the part that the handle goes into and rests against the door itself), be aware that the bases can shift and end up not being level. And when they get out of being level, it looks quite horrible. At least if they were 45 degree you'd have a diamond but even being a few degrees out just looks "off" and random. Besides that, when they shift they tend to take paint with it which looks even worse. 

So this past weekend I went around to about half the doors in my sub-1-year-old house and leveled all the bases. Pretty simple - loosen the 2 screws, level, tighten. But I'm really wondering why they shift in the first place. Are the screws stretching? Are they loosening? What exactly is happening will determine my permanent fix. If they are just backing out, then locktite should solve that. But if they are stretching (seems unlikely given the limited tension) then it would call for a different fix, like eliminating the base's ability to turn in some manner.

I WILL get to the bottom of this calamity.

</1STWORLD>

----------


## sabad66

> Save you some time and money and remember when they start buzzing in a year or two call Leviton Canada and tell them they are all buzzing. They will send out replacements at no charge.



i did see that on the reviews but most were from 2015 or so... i hope Leviton would have fixed the issue in their newly-produced ones but who knows. 

Good to know they are easy to have replaced though.

----------


## suntan

> The harvest was on sale for $119, and after I did a bunch of research, these seemed like the idiot proof way to go. Sure you can do it cheaper, but, I liked the all-in-one solution. Once I got the Harvest going, I found the Ultra on Kijiji and bought it, as after doing more research, the amount of room the tomato plants take up, figured giving them a bit more room would be better, and keeping the smaller harvest model for herbs and spices.



I bought an Aerogarden Sprout on Boxing Day. I think I've already used about $10 worth of basil and parsley from it. Will start up some cilantro in it too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Save you some time and money and remember when they start buzzing in a year or two call Leviton Canada and tell them they are all buzzing. They will send out replacements at no charge.



 :Werd!:  I like having them, but their quality is shit. I've replaced the main bathroom one 3 times in the past 5 years.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

So there are low spots in my single attached garage that cause water to puddle up after the snow melts off the car. Is it an easy DIY fix come summer time or do I need to hire professionals to re-cement / re-grade the floor.

----------


## Swank

Here's a bit of info I came across a while ago:
https://www.kompareit.com/homeandgar...e-raising.html

----------


## raceman6135

> <1STWORLD>
> 
> So, if anyone is considering putting lever handles on their doors with the square base (the part that the handle goes into and rests against the door itself), be aware that the bases can shift and end up not being level. And when they get out of being level, it looks quite horrible. At least if they were 45 degree you'd have a diamond but even being a few degrees out just looks "off" and random. Besides that, when they shift they tend to take paint with it which looks even worse. 
> 
> So this past weekend I went around to about half the doors in my sub-1-year-old house and leveled all the bases. Pretty simple - loosen the 2 screws, level, tighten. But I'm really wondering why they shift in the first place. Are the screws stretching? Are they loosening? What exactly is happening will determine my permanent fix. If they are just backing out, then locktite should solve that. But if they are stretching (seems unlikely given the limited tension) then it would call for a different fix, like eliminating the base's ability to turn in some manner.
> 
> I WILL get to the bottom of this calamity.
> 
> </1STWORLD>



I've found that it's usually the temperature and humidity change that affects newly-installed door handles on wooden doors. 

I replaced every single handset in my house and garage when I bought it (got rid of worn-out brass junk) and my interior wooden door handles required snugging up after a year or so, but the hardware installed on the metal doors (front and rear of the house, man-door in the garage, and fire door on my utility room in the basement) were still tight.

----------


## gcoap

> So there are low spots in my single attached garage that cause water to puddle up after the snow melts off the car. Is it an easy DIY fix come summer time or do I need to hire professionals to re-cement / re-grade the floor.



It really depends on why its pooling. Is this a new pad the was placed poorly causing a bird bath? If so you can add material but it can look a little off. 
If the slab has sunk or heaved creating a pool that can be fixed with slab jacking. I'd go with Poly for a number of reasons. Most companies are around $750 minimum and depending on how far its dropped it can go up quickly.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I like having them, but their quality is shit. I've replaced the main bathroom one 3 times in the past 5 years.



Yeah the Leviton timers have a terrible rep for noisy relays. I went with the Woods timers instead, not quite as good-looking as the Levitons but at least they're dead silent.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> So there are low spots in my single attached garage that cause water to puddle up after the snow melts off the car. Is it an easy DIY fix come summer time or do I need to hire professionals to re-cement / re-grade the floor.



Drill a hole in the lowest spot so it drains.

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

> Drill a hole in the lowest spot so it drains.



How big of a hole?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 90_Shelby

> How big of a hole?



I drilled about x5 3/8" holes ~2-3" apart.

----------


## Maxt

Setup the threader, converting my gas service to 2 psi with drop down regulators so I can down size the pipe run out to my new garage, running 3/4" at 2psig instead of 1 1/2" at 7"wc. Pretty big run, about 175 feet in total, ran 60' of black through the house.

----------


## Maxt

> I like having them, but their quality is shit. I've replaced the main bathroom one 3 times in the past 5 years.



 How about the decora remote wifi switches, ever try them? I F'd around with it for about 2 hours the other night, it will not communicate, doesn't reset like the instructions say, the app can't find it... Its like their instructions are written for a totally different product...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Well woke up to water dripping through one of my my ceiling lights in the living room. Almost a drop every two seconds. Turns out one of the vents on the roof is completely frozen over and snow melting in. There's like 20 inches of snow on the roof so spent the last 90 mins shoveling snow off the roof. Still need to somehow break the ice.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Trying to play nice guy today, filling up these dips.

----------


## firebane

> Well woke up to water dripping through one of my my ceiling lights in the living room. Almost a drop every two seconds. Turns out one of the vents on the roof is completely frozen over and snow melting in. There's like 20 inches of snow on the roof so spent the last 90 mins shoveling snow off the roof. Still need to somehow break the ice.



North side of my roof is pulling down the troughs. Will be going out with garden hose and hot water this weekend

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Trying to play nice guy today, filling up these dips.



Really with this warm weather, you're just hiding the ruts, lol.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Really with this warm weather, you're just hiding the ruts, lol.



Think I made it worse. More slushy now

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had to pull some plumber out of the snow kitty corner to my place. Nearly got him out just pushing. Decides to save my back and use a tow strap.

----------


## stealth

Has anyone here ran a water line from their basement to the garage? Looked online and couldn't find anything.

Looks like I can run the line from the water header in the basement, through basement joists into the garage.

----------


## nzwasp

For what purpose? are you putting a sink in there.

----------


## blownz

> Has anyone here ran a water line from their basement to the garage? Looked online and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Looks like I can run the line from the water header in the basement, through basement joists into the garage.



Mine is ran through there. I just have two regular outside taps from the side of the house in the garage. One cold and one hot. Perfect for filling buckets. The cold I have a garden hose hooked up to all the time. Use it to constantly clean the floor of the garage. That and the drain are the two best features of my garage and I could never go without again.

----------


## stealth

Great, doesn't seem like I need to over complicate things. Just run tubing to the garage.

Where does your garage drain lead to? Would be awesome to install one.

- - - Updated - - -

I am thinking just to hose the garage down. Would be nice to have a sink, but then need to figure out how to setup a drain/pea-trap.

----------


## ExtraSlow

+1, where does drain lead? Just french drain or into sanitary sewer?

----------


## blownz

My drain attaches to the house. There is about a 18"x18"x18" box in the middle of the garage under a grate, and then a ~3" drain that is about a foot from the bottom of that to allow for all the sand and dirt to fall and not go down the drain. I clean it out about twice a year. BTW the builder did this.

----------


## Kloubek

So, I finally sold my Infiniti M37 last night. Not really story-worthy, right?

Well, they arrived in a blacked out, black sedan. 3 medium to large sized, full-out Russian guys wearing black. The one buying the car is a body builder. I swore to god I just received a visit from the Russian mafia, but the sale seemed to go through without a serious hitch. Not going to lie - during the test drive I was in the back and always had the dude beside me in my peripheral vision... just in case.

The buyer was actually a nice guy - but it's funny how we buy into stereotypes.

----------


## gretz

machined over 6000lbs worth of steel (well, had to load and unload 6000lbs)

Oh the life of a cheif go-getter

----------


## HiTempguy1

Just got the septic pumped, been without it for two weeks as it filled and then froze  :Frown:  Had to first get the bobcat to move the good 3 feet of snowpack from over winter so the pump truck could get at the tanks.

Luckily we have a full shower room setup at work. Just meant a lot of piled up dirty dishes and clothes. Now time for a couple hour slog cleaning the house.

You don't value instant water and sewage in the city until you've spent time with a crappy well and septic system!

----------


## J-hop

> Just got the septic pumped, been without it for two weeks as it filled and then froze  Had to first get the bobcat to move the good 3 feet of snowpack from over winter so the pump truck could get at the tanks.
> 
> Luckily we have a full shower room setup at work. Just meant a lot of piled up dirty dishes and clothes. Now time for a couple hour slog cleaning the house.
> 
> You don't value instant water and sewage in the city until you've spent time with a crappy well and septic system!



Brutal, definitely been through that at the cabin

Hmm, why is the shower not draining properly, oh well must just be time to clean the drain. 2 minutes later look down to two inches of murky water.....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have had one of these beds for a while in my kids room. She moved to the basement, so I'm disassembling, and then reassembling it. If you thought IKEA furniture was fun the day you bought it, imagine years later.....

----------


## eblend

Built a wooden platform for the cat's litter boxes. I slide boot trays under there and it collects the cat litter as it falls off their paws, at least that's the plan.

----------


## speedog

At least that's the plan. Funny.

----------


## bjstare

Just add another thing to the long list of reasons cats are the goddamn worst.

----------


## speedog

> Just add another thing to the long list of reasons cats are the goddamn worst.



You just haven't met the right one, our old man Larry is a great cat - probably because he acts more like a dog than a cat.

----------


## s_havinga

I started building a coffee table out of some scrap wood and pallet wood that I have recovered from the shop. I'm that guy scouring the shipments coming in at work telling the guys to store the "good" pallets in the corner for me.

----------


## B.Spilner

I'm in love. 35 days today, since I set it up. Ready to fill the entire basement!

----------


## jwslam

> I'm in love. 35 days today, since I set it up. Ready to fill the entire basement!



Looks awesome... I've got a boatload of questions lol
What is your total cost like? (i see fancy lighting)

Assuming it's hydroponics:

Are you cycling the water through all the bins? If so what kind of pumpOtherwise is the tubing for aeration? So just an aquarium air pump?Is there some sort of monitoring system for the water levels?Are you using plant food?Is the grow-house a DIY or?

----------


## Boosted131

> You just haven't met the right one, our old man Larry is a great cat - probably because he acts more like a dog than a cat.



I agree, my bengal cats are more like dogs. If you want one that's more of a dog get a savana or Bengal

----------


## B.Spilner

> Looks awesome... I've got a boatload of questions lol
> What is your total cost like? (i see fancy lighting)
> 
> Assuming it's hydroponics:
> 
> Are you cycling the water through all the bins? If so what kind of pumpOtherwise is the tubing for aeration? So just an aquarium air pump?Is there some sort of monitoring system for the water levels?Are you using plant food?Is the grow-house a DIY or?



Give me a sec and I'll answer all if that. But here's the budget

----------


## NissanFanBoy

Ordered lumber for my fence from Reno Depot, cheapest I could find, if anyone needs wood they have a decent sale right now, example 6x6x10 posts, $31.79 whereas Rona is $38...

----------


## B.Spilner

That list plus a couple small inexpensive items is it. Lighting is actually pretty cheap for beginners. 3 of the led lights were $50 a piece on amazon. And my new Mars led light (bottom left) was $120, and withing 48 hours I could notice a difference. 

Each 10g tub is on its own, with an airstone and filled with 5g of water. 

The water system is me opening the lids and looking. I'm at a month with about a gallon gone. As they plants progress they drink alot more. 

I add nutrients, I'm still experimenting but you can buy stuff right off the shelf and this will be a huge help with quick growth. 

It is a grow tent, I didn't want me basement windows glowing purple all hours of the day lol. 

Lots of YouTube videos on it, I follow one guy (grow365indoors) and hes just been a huge help with info.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That list plus a couple small inexpensive items is it. Lighting is actually pretty cheap for beginners. 3 of the led lights were $50 a piece on amazon. And my new Mars led light (bottom left) was $120, and withing 48 hours I could notice a difference. 
> 
> Each 10g tub is on its own, with an airstone and filled with 5g of water. 
> 
> The water system is me opening the lids and looking. I'm at a month with about a gallon gone. As they plants progress they drink alot more. 
> 
> I add nutrients, I'm still experimenting but you can buy stuff right off the shelf and this will be a huge help with quick growth. 
> 
> It is a grow tent, I didn't want me basement windows glowing purple all hours of the day lol. 
> ...



You should start a thread on this, I'm sure lots of people would love to hear more and follow along.

----------


## B.Spilner

^^^Hmmm maybe I will! Thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Took down a few cotoneaster hedges. God damn oystershell scale.  :Cry:

----------


## eblend

> Just add another thing to the long list of reasons cats are the goddamn worst.



So much hate haha. I got two, love em both. They are awesome, lighted up my day and are very lovely, just messy with their litter and fur, but what can you do.

----------


## speedog

> So much hate haha. I got two, love em both. They are awesome, lighted up my day and are very lovely, just messy with their litter and fur, but what can you do.



Two here as well, Larry and Daryl.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Two here as well, Larry and Daryl.



What happened to the other Daryl?  :Frown:

----------


## speedog

> What happened to the other Daryl?



There never has been the other brother Daryl.  :Smilie: 

Many people ask, it's lost on younger people.

----------


## spikerS

> I'm in love. 35 days today, since I set it up. Ready to fill the entire basement!
> 
> Attachment 81938



Nice! I am on day 75 of my hydroponics setup planting tomatoes and other herbs. Mint, parsley and dill are growing insanely fast, and I have already harvested 7 tomatoes! it's crazy how well this works.

----------


## bjstare

> So much hate haha. I got two, love em both. They are awesome, lighted up my day and are very lovely, just messy with their litter and fur, but what can you do.



Yeah definitely lots of hate haha, but doesn't matter cause they ain't livin in my house. Glad you like em! Like anything else (dogs, kids, etc), you take the good with the bad.

----------


## gmc72

Now technically I'm not doing it, but I'm paying for it.


Replacing grass that the dogs keep killing with stamped concrete and a patio deck. Should be done in a couple of weeks, depending on the weather.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Nice! I am on day 75 of my hydroponics setup planting tomatoes and other herbs. Mint, parsley and dill are growing insanely fast, and I have already harvested 7 tomatoes! it's crazy how well this works.



Haha funny story but it was actually you that started all of this. You posted up your 2 setups, I already was doing research on this but once I seen yours i went straight out to bestbuy and picked up that $99 setup. Got home, set it up and started realizing how simple it was, took it down and back to best buy, and then went crazy on amazon and voila here I am! 

Post up some pics! Or lets start a thread!

----------


## schurchill39

Ripped out my Lilac tree and planted it at a buddies out then replaced it with 3x aspen trees for privacy from the nosy neighbor kids. Also dug and set 2x cement post supports to extend my deck out another 3-4 feet. The wife will be "re-shaping" the garden and I need to figure out a decent looking privacy fence to enclose the deck sides with.

----------


## nzwasp

> Haha funny story but it was actually you that started all of this. You posted up your 2 setups, I already was doing research on this but once I seen yours i went straight out to bestbuy and picked up that $99 setup. Got home, set it up and started realizing how simple it was, took it down and back to best buy, and then went crazy on amazon and voila here I am! 
> 
> Post up some pics! Or lets start a thread!



I would like to read this new thread. Do you not have any problems with humidity or condensation in the basement, I'd be worried about mold.

----------


## sabad66

> I would like to read this new thread. Do you not have any problems with humidity or condensation in the basement, I'd be worried about mold.



this is a common misconception....mold is only a problem with massive grow ops. a small tent like that would not do any harm especially with our climate that is dry to begin with.

----------


## B.Spilner

> I would like to read this new thread. Do you not have any problems with humidity or condensation in the basement, I'd be worried about mold.



Yes like sabad66 said, no issues with a smaller tent. Pretty easy to control humidity as I just open/tweak a couple of the tent vents until I got it right. 

I'll def start a thread later today.

----------


## tonytiger55

I slowly started to unpack after my trip. I bought a painting and some prints while I was away. 

I ran to Home Depot, bought some pieces of wood and a staple gun to make a canvas frame. I might tackle this project on the weekend. 
Im not sure if I should use my very used $25 Kijji mitre Saw though. I not sure the blade will give a clean 45* cut.

----------


## nzwasp

I have a miter saw you can use it’s still in the box.

Fucking spelling check on iphones.

----------


## speedog

What is a mother saw?

I know of circular, table, miter, jig, band, reciprocating and hole saws but a mother saw is new to me.

----------


## B.Spilner

Its like a father saw but louder and cost more.

----------


## B.Spilner

FINALLY got around to painting our railings. It's the last of the ugly stained oak in the house.

----------


## lasimmon

No offense... But is white that much better?

----------


## Buster

> No offense... But is white that much better?



much

----------


## B.Spilner

> No offense... But is white that much better?



Nope. But I wasnt stripping it or throwing money at it. I'm not a fan of painted railings, but this really did change the look of our house, it opened it up, and has a much more clean look...

----------


## HiTempguy1

> No offense... But is white that much better?



White oak died with the 90's and should never be used in a modern house. Painted white is infinitely better. White oak, IMO, was a fad. Dark woods are timeless, light woods, meh.

As for things done, its not around the house, but its my never ending project:

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

I realize they are two different sections. I only got so far, you try painting 600ft of chainlink x 2 (each side)  :Guns:

----------


## vengie

> FINALLY got around to painting our railings. It's the last of the ugly stained oak in the house. 
> 
> Attachment 82397



What kind of paint/ prep work was required to do this??

We have some oak I would like to never see again.

----------


## B.Spilner

> What kind of paint/ prep work was required to do this??
> 
> We have some oak I would like to never see again.



Cleaned the crap out of it with soap and water, then more water and wipe. Scuffed it with a scotch brite pad. Applied killz for the first coat, and 2 coats of semi gloss with a light sand in between all coats. 

Extremely tedious job, I finished both my hardwood (sanded and re stained with clear), and cabinet transformed my entire kitchen both before I attacked this project lol. 

Approx 16ft and it took me 12 hrs.

----------


## s_havinga

Looks good! Did you spray it?

----------


## B.Spilner

> Looks good! Did you spray it?



I wish! Would have taken me a quarter of the time, but also would've written off my house lol. 

Brush all the way.

----------


## dirtsniffer

RIP Oak

----------


## B.Spilner

> RIP Oak



Theres a pile of it beside my house, feel free to come grab it all and reunite with it!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Killz, never again. I hate that shit. If the surface isn't perfectly prepped, it'll peel like plasti-dip when it gets scratched.

----------


## swak

New subway tile backsplash in kitchen. Very impressed how it turned out

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice swak

----------


## craigcd

> I wish! Would have taken me a quarter of the time, but also would've written off my house lol. 
> 
> Brush all the way.



Give spraying a shot next time. With proper prep the mess isnt too terrible. Did the finish work out OK with the brush? Looks good in the pic!

----------


## B.Spilner

> Give spraying a shot next time. With proper prep the mess isnt too terrible. Did the finish work out OK with the brush? Looks good in the pic!



I'm an interior painter of almost 20 years, I know exactly what mess comes from it haha!

Yea the finish turned out great, at one point in the day when the light/sun hits it perfectly you can see brush strokes on the bottom runner. Other then that, it looks damm near perfect!

----------


## danno

Did you paint it yourself?? Sand it?? What did you use. I have the same issue in my house, just a lighter shade of maple. 

Looks so much better in white.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hosting 25 people for a backyard bbq lunch family birthday party. Seems like as long as I stay outside, it'll be nice and quiet.

----------


## craigcd

> I'm an interior painter of almost 20 years, I know exactly what mess comes from it haha!
> 
> Yea the finish turned out great, at one point in the day when the light/sun hits it perfectly you can see brush strokes on the bottom runner. Other then that, it looks damm near perfect!



Awesome.... so im sure if you can pick out only small imperfections as a pro, it looks amazing. I wish I could paint without brush strokes, instead I spray and try to avoid runs haha. Good work!

----------


## J-hop

> Killz, never again. I hate that shit. If the surface isn't perfectly prepped, it'll peel like plasti-dip when it gets scratched.



Water or oil based? Ive had good experiences with the oil based, water based is garbage from my experience

----------


## B.Spilner

Trying out the countertop transformation. Day 1, 2 coats of base coat, and tommorow finish up with 1 heavy top coat.

So far so good. Leveled out nicely... the dark countertops were scratched up pretty good and now they look pretty much brand new.

----------


## nzwasp

what do you guys do to organize your garage, I saw that the pegboard stuff is at ikea now and was thinking of using it atleast to cleanup all my tools and smaller items.

----------


## ercchry

If you have the ceiling space... those big bins attached to pulleys that you can lift up and down are great to clean up seasonal stuff

----------


## KPHMPH

> Trying out the countertop transformation. Day 1, 2 coats of base coat, and tommorow finish up with 1 heavy top coat.
> 
> So far so good. Leveled out nicely... the dark countertops were scratched up pretty good and now they look pretty much brand new. 
> 
> Attachment 82559



#whiteIsRight

----------


## tonytiger55

Out of respect for Sweden reaching the quarter finals of the world cup today. I went to Ikea. 

I got one of those metal shelf racks and put it in my storage/washer room in my condo. Used it to organise my tools, mountain bike gear and some travelling bits en bobs. 
I bought a second hand ikea desk off kijji and put it in my spare room.

----------


## variance

can you describe the steps/materials you used to do this? any close up pics? Would this work on laminate countertop surfaces?

EDIT: oops I was trying to quote/reply to sikid111's post on his countertop transformation

----------


## nzwasp

> If you have the ceiling space... those big bins attached to pulleys that you can lift up and down are great to clean up seasonal stuff



The owner prior to us put this big anchored ledge on the side of the wall attached to the ceiling but above the cars - I guess I should take a photo of this to show it.

So we had room to put loads of bins however in order to do this I have to extend my ladder and then precariously bring put the heavy bin on my shoulder and take it up the ladder. we also have essentially a shelf on both sides underneath the garage door (when up) that is pretty useless and then off the shelf are these things that bungy on to allow rope and hoses etc to hang on them. I just need something better for tools but I dont really have room for a shelving system thats why i was looking at something like the pegboard system. At the back of the garage we have lots of wall space too. Im also looking for a better way to store my two sets of tires.

----------


## ercchry

for tires these are great if you have the wall space

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mi...FQkCrQYdq-QAdQ

this is what i was talking about for the ceiling... probably better options local though:

https://www.wayfair.ca/storage-organ...iABEgKIs_D_BwE

----------


## B.Spilner

Yes it will work on laminate, the box says it will work on lots of materials with proper prep. 

As for steps, jump on YouTube they have a bunch of vids right from rustoleum. 

I'll grab some more pics when it's all cured. Everything went well and actually very quick! I do have a beef though, just emailed rustoleum about it too, on my final clear coat I can see hairs pulled off from the roller. They supplied the roller....

----------


## B.Spilner

And our $900 kitchen reno is complete!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cool, totally changes the look.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> what do you guys do to organize your garage, I saw that the pegboard stuff is at ikea now and was thinking of using it atleast to cleanup all my tools and smaller items.



i used Rubbermaid Fasttracks to hang up my tools, felt like this was a cleaner look.

----------


## Lex350

Did some work then cleaned the pool.

----------


## Lex350

> And our $900 kitchen reno is complete!





Looks great but I'm not buying the $900. Appliances alone to change out would kill that budget along with new flooring, new counter tops, backsplash and re-spraying the cabinets.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Looks great but I'm not buying the $900. Appliances alone to change out would kill that budget along with new flooring, new counter tops, backsplash and re-spraying the cabinets.



Sorry that was meant without the appliances and strip of under cabinet lighting...

200 cabinet transformation
200 countertop transformation
150 backsplash
350 3x light fixtures

----------


## craigcd

@sikid111
 you mentioned your a painter previously, how did you finish the cupboards?

----------


## B.Spilner

I used the rustoleum cabinet transformation 
@craigcd

----------


## cycosis

Wife wanted an accent wall in our bedroom. Those wood kits at Home Depot/Lowes were crazy expensive so I sub'd in some vinyl plank with some liquid nails. About 6 hours to complete start to finish and about $350 total cost. Pretty happy with it. Has lots of good texture and its easy to take down when its no longer trendy.

----------


## Swank

Wow, that looks great, now I'm tempted. Curious though, how will it be easy to take down if it's all glued? Won't that tear the dry wall apart all over the place?

----------


## cycosis

^Probably. Heat gun + Scraper. Re mud/sand the wall, re paint. In my mind its not coming down while we till own the house  :Big Grin:  Ive made it the next owners problem.

The wife did the colour layout each row on the floor and I was in charge of install. We made sure to have no repeats of lines and made sure to have lots of variance with darks and lights.

----------


## tonytiger55

> And our $900 kitchen reno is complete!



Very impressive... 
How long did it take..?

----------


## nzwasp

> Wife wanted an accent wall in our bedroom. Those wood kits at Home Depot/Lowes were crazy expensive so I sub'd in some vinyl plank with some liquid nails. About 6 hours to complete start to finish and about $350 total cost. Pretty happy with it. Has lots of good texture and its easy to take down when its no longer trendy.



How sturdy is that glass display case in your bedroom, thats probably one thing I would look at securing in a couple of years when your tot starts walking.

----------


## Ekliptix

Installed a whole house water filter for our well water. 50 micron spindown filter, foam filter, iron filter, charcoal filter. Tastes better. Smells better. Less mineral build up in appliances, no more red iron colouring in toilets. First time using PEX pipe. Was nice and easy. Got the filters on Amazon.

----------


## KPHMPH

What is the maintenance on those filters ? Change once a year ?

----------


## Ekliptix

Each filter says 26,000 gallons. So, with the pre-filter (spin down) which I can flush by opening a valve, I would expect at least 1 year. It's just for a home of 2 people, so not massive use. I hope to add some pressure gauges to monitor pressure loss as a sign of a filter being at end of life. Overall, the difference in showering, tea, appliances, I'm super happy.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Very impressive... 
> How long did it take..?



Thanks!!! The entire house took the same transformation!

We've lived there for 17 months now. 
Kitchen cabinets - 40ish hours over 3 days. 
Countertops- 8 hours over 2 days with 7 day cure time. 
Backsplash- 3 hours lol.

- - - Updated - - -

@cycosis
 that looks great! I'm starting to see that vinyl plank on alot more of the houses were in... just a great all around product

----------


## cycosis

> How sturdy is that glass display case in your bedroom, thats probably one thing I would look at securing in a couple of years when your tot starts walking.



It’s a plexi tower and only temporary. It will live in the basement

----------


## s_havinga

Finally got around to some house numbers. I couldn't find any that I was happy with that didn't cost a fortune so I ended up building my own out of some left over Maple and spray painting them black. I think they look good, we'll see how the weather.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Finally got around to some house numbers. I couldn't find any that I was happy with that didn't cost a fortune so I ended up building my own out of some left over Maple and spray painting them black. I think they look good, we'll see how the weather.



Those look great, nice job! Love the Art Deco-esque numeral style. How did you mount them?

----------


## s_havinga

Thanks, I mounted them with 2 sided 3M tape. It's a bit of an experiment so I am hoping it holds up to the test of time.

----------


## speedog

Not around my house but thought I'd share anyways - picked a gallon of Saskatoons in Legacy tonight in 45 minutes. There's acres and acres of them - a short walk towards the river from 1221 Legacy Circle.

----------


## cycosis

> Not around my house but thought I'd share anyways - picked a gallon of Saskatoons in Legacy tonight in 45 minutes. There's acres and acres of them - a short walk towards the river from 1221 Legacy Circle.



Hello neighbour! Im over on Legacy Glen.

----------


## blitz

> Hello neighbour! Im over on Legacy Glen.



He's not your neighbour, he's that bastard who comes and steals all your berries.

----------


## speedog

> He's not your neighbour, he's that bastard who comes and steals all your berries.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## nzwasp

Prawns from nose hill park, berries from south Calgary what else have you been scavenging?

----------


## speedog

> Prawns from nose hill park, berries from south Calgary what else have you been scavenging?



Wild asparagus just outside of Carstairs earlier this week, that was quite good. Gooseberries in Sagehill fairly soon but I'm not telling where. Currents, wild strawberries, wild asparagus in Silver Springs, stinging nettle in Silver Springs, pineapple weed, chickweed, pincushion cactus berries, cattails, ink cap mushrooms, orange capped bolster and the list goes on.

There's a lot growing in the wild that is edible and some stuff like asparagus, gooseberries and Saskatoons are especially good. Low bush blueberries on the far side of the old Fortress ski hill - I remember hiking and fishing back there decades ago and stuffing my face with these blueberries while a black bear was doing the same not too far away. Call it scavenging if you wish but it's all good to me, you're the one missing out.

----------


## KPHMPH

@speeddog


PM me address of free food!!

----------


## speedog

> @speeddog
> 
> 
> PM me address of free food!!



Your refrigerator?

----------


## KPHMPH

Rude, your supposed to share these spot. Canada doesn’t have nice people after all....

----------


## speedog

> Rude, your supposed to share these spot. Canada doesn’t have nice people after all....



What? Saskatoons aren't good enough for you?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Thanks, I mounted them with 2 sided 3M tape. It's a bit of an experiment so I am hoping it holds up to the test of time.



Nice. It took us 9 months until we got our house numbers up. I didn't want to drill into the wood so also used 3M Tape. One of the number lasted ~ a month before I came home to house #7 (instead of #79). Replaced the tape and it's been 3 months now and so far so good...

----------


## s_havinga

Ya, worst case I will throw a few brad nails in if it causes problems. Just didn't want to mark up the paint if I didn't have to.

----------


## prae

> Ya, worst case I will throw a few brad nails in if it causes problems. Just didn't want to mark up the paint if I didn't have to.



Did you print templates from a specific font/typeface? Please share  :Smilie:  Looks awesome.

----------


## s_havinga

Honestly, I went through every font word has to offer until I found one that I liked. "AR BONNIE" in BOLD was the one that I used.

----------


## prae

> Honestly, I went through every font word has to offer until I found one that I liked. "AR BONNIE" in BOLD was the one that I used.



Thanks!

----------


## AndyL

> Nice. It took us 9 months until we got our house numbers up. I didn't want to drill into the wood so also used 3M Tape. One of the number lasted ~ a month before I came home to house #7 (instead of #79). Replaced the tape and it's been 3 months now and so far so good...



The 3M tape they use for wings and body kits - works pretty damn good. Used to put decorative hardware on doors with it (same reasoning, holes are bad) I've only heard of one coming off so far. Mostly steel onto that smartboard crap.

----------


## jwslam

> The 3M tape they use for wings and body kits - works pretty damn good. Used to put decorative hardware on doors with it (same reasoning, holes are bad) I've only heard of one coming off so far. Mostly steel onto that smartboard crap.



Where does one find this stuff?

----------


## AndyL

Crappy tire, auto value etc.

----------


## R-Audi

Moved into a new house last week, been super busy with a few updates: (House is 1960s era, so mild updates to go along with its current renos)

-Painted most of interior the house (Paid someone to do it)
-New lighting: double cone sconces for living room, ball pendants for kitchen, still waiting on the Nelson Saucer to arrive. (All is Mid Century Modern style) Motion sensor lights on garage
-Nest Doorbell & Thermostat
-Rogers Smart home alarm being installed today (Works with Google home & Nest)
-Painting outdoor trim
- Now the fun part of furniture shopping. Likely getting a vintage danish type design sofa and reupholstering it. Seems like you cant get much decent without spending 5k for a sofa/couch, and most of it is still junk. These older ones and lasted some 50-60 years already and just need new cushions. (Typically teak frame, cushions are placed on top)

----------


## speedog

> The 3M tape they use for wings and body kits - works pretty damn good. Used to put decorative hardware on doors with it (same reasoning, holes are bad) I've only heard of one coming off so far. Mostly steel onto that smartboard crap.



Gorilla clear double sided tape is beastly stuff as well, adheres so well that I've pretty much stopped using it in my line of work because I've first hand seen particle board panels start tearing apart before the Gorilla stuff loses adhesion. Amazing stuff.

----------


## s_havinga

Anyone have experience with spray on frosted glass? I am looking to make some clear glass deck panels frosted for some privacy. Hoping this stuff will work in an outdoor application.

----------


## craigcd

> Anyone have experience with spray on frosted glass? I am looking to make some clear glass deck panels frosted for some privacy. Hoping this stuff will work in an outdoor application.



I would think film might be better application than spray!

----------


## B.Spilner

> I would think film might be better application than spray!



Agreed 100% 

I used a similar spray on a buddy's half glass front door, came out alright, but def not perfect. If you do go this route do not spray in heavy coats, the only way you'll get an "even" look is by a lot of light coats. Mask off at least 2 ft around to avoid overspray. 

I've done the tint/film on a couple of my houses and a couple buddies and turned out great. Super easy just be patient and do it on a day where the sun isn't blasting at the window or super hot out

----------


## bjstare

> Moved into a new house last week, been super busy with a few updates: (House is 1960s era, so mild updates to go along with its current renos)
> 
> -Painted most of interior the house (Paid someone to do it)
> -New lighting: double cone sconces for living room, ball pendants for kitchen, still waiting on the Nelson Saucer to arrive. (All is Mid Century Modern style) Motion sensor lights on garage
> -Nest Doorbell & Thermostat
> -Rogers Smart home alarm being installed today (Works with Google home & Nest)
> -Painting outdoor trim
> - Now the fun part of furniture shopping. Likely getting a vintage danish type design sofa and reupholstering it. Seems like you cant get much decent without spending 5k for a sofa/couch, and most of it is still junk. These older ones and lasted some 50-60 years already and just need new cushions. (Typically teak frame, cushions are placed on top)



MCM is awesome. When we move into our next place, I'd like to try and do everything in that decor.

----------


## R-Audi

Unless you go for modern versions or replicas, its certainly is a tough go to find the right items. Its certainly a lot of hunting and trying to get to know the local shops and let them know what you are looking for.

----------


## Buster

getting a new dock installed this week.

----------


## schocker

On the weekend I installed a timer for my bathroom fan, wifi light switch for the garage and bought a second proslat wallmount cabinet as they are on clearance at renodepot. 
Next up project is ethernet.

----------


## flipstah

I still have streaks/footprint marks on my laminate floor and can't get rid of it. It's not shiny.

----------


## suntan

Tried to put on my old storm door onto my newish front door. Turns out the opening is too narrow by like 1/4 inch. Fuck. So I bought a retractable screen on sale from Lowes. Installed it in 30 minutes. Yippee. The house originally came with a "Phantom Screen" but the latches on those things are totally useless. The one I bought has a real latch and even locks.

https://www.lowes.ca/screen-doors/od...le-screen-door

Sold a bunch of shit on Facebook over the last couple of weekends.

Been eating and giving away raspberries like fucking crazy.

----------


## vengie

> And our $900 kitchen reno is complete! 
> 
> Attachment 82571
> Attachment 82572



This looks fantastic! nice work.

What did you use for the countertops? I'd like to freshen ours up...

Also, did you just paint the back splash or complete re-tile?

----------


## bjstare

> Tried to put on my old storm door onto my newish front door. Turns out the opening is too narrow by like 1/4 inch. Fuck. So I bought a retractable screen on sale from Lowes. Installed it in 30 minutes. Yippee. The house originally came with a "Phantom Screen" but the latches on those things are totally useless. The one I bought has a real latch and even locks.
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/screen-doors/od...le-screen-door
> 
> Sold a bunch of shit on Facebook over the last couple of weekends.
> 
> Been eating and giving away raspberries like fucking crazy.



Perhaps I'm missing something.... what's the point of a lock on a screen?

----------


## speedog

> Perhaps I'm missing something.... what's the point of a lock on a screen?



Because if you've got a cat as big and smart as one of ours, they'll just let themselves out. The locks on our screen doors keeps Larry in, leave it unlocked and he's out.

----------


## B.Spilner

> This looks fantastic! nice work.
> 
> What did you use for the countertops? I'd like to freshen ours up...
> 
> Also, did you just paint the back splash or complete re-tile?



Countertops were done with rustoleum countertop transformation, one tip, tape up the supplied rollers and then remove tape. Do this a couple times and it will help to de-lint the rollers. 

Backsplash is the stick on tiles. $140 for the entire thing and I did it in 2 hours. I've had success at our last house with the same product lasting 5+ years before we moved.

----------


## suntan

> Perhaps I'm missing something.... what's the point of a lock on a screen?



It's not a lock with a key, it's just a hinge on the latch so that the screen actually stays put.

----------


## vengie

> Countertops were done with rustoleum countertop transformation, one tip, tape up the supplied rollers and then remove tape. Do this a couple times and it will help to de-lint the rollers. 
> 
> Backsplash is the stick on tiles. $140 for the entire thing and I did it in 2 hours. I've had success at our last house with the same product lasting 5+ years before we moved.



Any chance you can take a close up photo of the countertop? I’m super intrigued

----------


## B.Spilner



----------


## suntan

Dryer broke on Saturday. Had a night reserved in Banff, so fixed it today. Took it apart, the belt was broken. Also decided to check the rest of the dryer, so I took out the drum. Turns out the idler roller was also broken. Got new parts at Amre for cheap. Now works like new. Yippee.

----------


## Ekliptix

Picked up a used ATV and a chain. Dragged a bunch of wood out of my forest. Split it. Built a small wood shack to keep it dry. Am going to finish adding walls and put a tarp over the front with hooks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drained the hot water tank in an effort to remove some sediment. Not sure how successful that was, but it shut off water to my dishwasher because of my "floodsafe auto shutoff connector". Had to reset that and everything works good now.

----------


## Doozer

> Drained the hot water tank in an effort to remove some sediment. Not sure how successful that was, but it shut off water to my dishwasher because of my "floodsafe auto shutoff connector". Had to reset that and everything works good now.



 Hey I've been meaning to do that with my tank, as it's never been done and the thing's over 10yrs old now. Anything in particular to know? Shut off water, empty overflow valve, water for hot water and goop to come out the hose?

----------


## mr2mike

You can run into issues where sediment blocks the valve from re-seating after this and leaking. 
Not saying it will, saying it can.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hey I've been meaning to do that with my tank, as it's never been done and the thing's over 10yrs old now. Anything in particular to know? Shut off water, empty overflow valve, water for hot water and goop to come out the hose?



I think the procedure is this:
- turn gas to pilot 
- close water inlet valve 
- open a hot water tap on your top floor
- open drain valve 
- fill and drain tank as many times as you want. 
Once happy, close drain valve, open fill valve, turn gas back to "on", close hot water tap on upper floor.


If any of your appliances don't get water afterwards, you may have the same flood prevention hose I did. Shut off, disconnect, reconnect, turn back on slowly.

----------


## 98brg2d

Installed a new dishwasher and microwave after new tile was done in the kitchen. The old microwave had a "custom" install (i.e. completely wrong) like so many things in my house. Getting it out involved cutting sheet metal and bending it out of the way as it was installed below the bottom of the upper cabinet and was holding the microwave in place. New install was pretty easy. The dishwasher was time consuming as well since I had to run a new water supply and electrical since Bosch likes to place everything opposite American manufacturers and doesn't allow for electrical connection directly to the machine, it is via a massive junction box with strip terminals. The old water line access is directly under one of the leveling feet so instead of using the dedicated hot water line it is now tee'd off the faucet supply line.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Finally installed and wired in the rest of my kitchen under-cabinet lights. They come on with the pantry light switch now.

Did a little work at a relatives house relocating a ring doorbell camera, and need suggestions on a cleaner way to finish off the old doorbell location. This is vinyl siding.

----------


## AndyL

Shoot me pics with dimensions and I bet I can do something decent  :Wink:

----------


## nismodrifter

Mowed lawn, did some sprinkler system tweaking, and then got to cleaning patios + washing garage.

I found, that in the front yard I need a smaller, compact garden hose, that can be hidden away. 

Does anyone have experience with those "expandable garden hoses"?? If so, any suggestions re a reliable one to purchase (if any?)

----------


## adam c

got more propane and bbq'd

----------


## sabad66

Changed out the door gasket on my washer since the old one was covered in mold (pretty sure the old owners of this house didn’t keep the door open after washing). Also cleaned out the drain filter and detergent drawer and housing while I had it all apart. 




Found $1.25 and a bunch of collar stays in the trap. Must be old owners’

----------


## suntan

Someone on the FB community page apparently didn't know that furnaces have filters. She just changed it out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Rented a dethatcher. Holy fuck was my front yard bad, I completey filled up two compost bins with the thatch as compacted down as I could. No wonder my front lawn has been going downhill the past few years.

----------


## blitz

> I think the procedure is this:
> - turn gas to pilot 
> - close water inlet valve 
> - open a hot water tap on your top floor
> - open drain valve 
> - fill and drain tank as many times as you want. 
> Once happy, close drain valve, open fill valve, turn gas back to "on", close hot water tap on upper floor.
> 
> 
> If any of your appliances don't get water afterwards, you may have the same flood prevention hose I did. Shut off, disconnect, reconnect, turn back on slowly.




If you have sediment, it's probably time to replace your anode rod. Then you can hook a garden hose into the anode rod threads and flush the tank out that way.

----------


## speedog

Got a barrel full of good top soil and compost for the horseradish, can't control the stuff in the garden but certainly can in a barrel plus did the annual spring dump run, built a jig for cutting wine barrels in half, replaced rotors and pads on my truck. It was a busy but quite productive day. Yesterday, trimmed the rose bush and the lilac out front plus took dead wood out of our two firs and more general yard cleanup.

If anyone wants some Egyptian walking onions, I've got plenty to give away. Also am going to bug a neighbor about a block away for a few canes from his golden raspberry thicket, they don't even eat them but it would be easier just to have them along side of my regular raspberries. Still waiting to see any signs of growth on our grape vines, maybe this year we'll get some fruit. Also have rhubarb available for transplant if anyone wants any.

----------


## Kloubek

Did a front brake job on the XFR. Once it was all jacked and wheels off, I realized the calipers needed 9mm male hex sockets. Anybody know how rare a 9mm Allen socket is? Almost all sets skip from 8 to 10. I called NAPA and a half dozen other stores with no success so I ended up grinding down a metric socket to fit. Worked like a charm.

I hope this brake set lasts longer. Previous owner had a full brake job less than 10k ago and the front showed almost no pad wear. In light of that I was worried I may have misdiagnosed it but it sure felt like warped rotors, and sure enough.... 

So nice not to have the dreaded vibration anymore. 
This Sunday was a success.

----------


## bjstare

> Did a front brake job on the XFR. Once it was all jacked and wheels off, I realized the calipers needed 9mm male hex sockets. Anybody know how rare a 9mm Allen socket is? Almost all sets skip from 8 to 10. I called NAPA and a half dozen other stores with no success so I ended up grinding down a metric socket to fit. Worked like a charm.
> 
> I hope this brake set lasts longer. Previous owner had a full brake job less than 10k ago and the front showed almost no pad wear. In light of that I was worried I may have misdiagnosed it but it sure felt like warped rotors, and sure enough.... 
> 
> So nice not to have the dreaded vibration anymore. 
> This Sunday was a success.



I needed a 9mm allen socket once. Eventually found a set that had a 9mm in it (I think at Canadian Tire believe it or not), and bought two sets.

----------


## Buster

> Did a front brake job on the XFR. Once it was all jacked and wheels off, I realized the calipers needed 9mm male hex sockets. Anybody know how rare a 9mm Allen socket is? Almost all sets skip from 8 to 10. I called NAPA and a half dozen other stores with no success so I ended up grinding down a metric socket to fit. Worked like a charm.
> 
> I hope this brake set lasts longer. Previous owner had a full brake job less than 10k ago and the front showed almost no pad wear. In light of that I was worried I may have misdiagnosed it but it sure felt like warped rotors, and sure enough.... 
> 
> So nice not to have the dreaded vibration anymore. 
> This Sunday was a success.



amazon is usually good for this type of thing

https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=9mm+hex+so...f=nb_sb_noss_2

----------


## 90_Shelby

Or Princess Auto.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/deta...et/A-p8584047e

----------


## ExtraSlow

Demolished a raised planter that I built 5 years ago to make a larger ground level planting bed. Will have a fountain the back corner, and bought that too, but need power. Anyone have tips on cutting a hole in stucco so I can install an outside plug-in? The electrical stuff is no problem, I've done lots of that, but I'm worried that the stucco on my garage will crack and fall away once I start to cut it. Thoughts?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Currently running an extension cord.

----------


## Kloubek

> Or Princess Auto.
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/deta...et/A-p8584047e



Well fuck me. They do exist locally.

Oh well. My workaround held up great for future use.

----------


## brucebanner

> I found, that in the front yard I need a smaller, compact garden hose, that can be hidden away. 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with those "expandable garden hoses"?? If so, any suggestions re a reliable one to purchase (if any?)



I grabbed one from Canadian Tire last year and it's been flawless for us.

I believe it's this model:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/x...1624p.html#srp

----------


## 88CRX

Garden hose roulet! Those things explode eventually. Every. Single. Time. 

You’d make a fortune if you designed one of those that didn’t water bomb itself randomly.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Buy the pro models, keep your receipt, warranty when they explode.

They really are great and handy to use, just very delicate it seems.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fixed my mom's storm door latch. Hardest part was figuring out what replacement part I needed and then, finding out it was discontinued. Amazon had it thank goodness. 


Apparently many doors take universal replacement hardware. But not this one! Fucking typical.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Well fuck me. They do exist locally.
> 
> Oh well. My workaround held up great for future use.



Funny enough, I went to do the brakes on my Volvo and I needed a 9mm Allen socket to pull the calipers off. Had to pick up that set from Princess Auto.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Rented a sewer snake and ran it down the roof vent.  :Barf:

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Did a front brake job on the XFR. Once it was all jacked and wheels off, I realized the calipers needed 9mm male hex sockets...



I read a critical part of that sentence too quickly.

----------


## nismodrifter

I'll be dealing with this shit tomorrow, any suggestions other than manually picking each one out? Any spray I can use at this point in time or am I screwed?

I'm reading about preventing this shit for next year, I should be using a pre-emergent it seems?

Any suggestions appreciated.

----------


## Brent.ff

The great vole extermination.. setting up 12 traps, killed one before we even had the full dozen up. 2 already in 2 hours.. i suspect it’s quite the party underground

----------


## bigbadboss101

Did you use peanut butter as bait?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Did you use peanut butter as bait?



Chunky natural!

----------


## sxtasy

Been working on a lawn renovation. The grass has been terrible for the last year and a half. 





I brought in around six pick up truck loads of dirt. Spread it around and watered it for a week to encourage weed growth. 

All sorts of interesting things popped up. 





I nuked everything with round up, watered it some more and nuked everything with a second application. I screed, leveled and sloped the lawn, spread a 75%Kentucky Bluegrass 25% Perennial Ryegrass mix. Rolled it into the dirt, then spread peat moss soil on top. 



I watered 3 times a day. After two weeks I spread Scotts Starter fertilizer. 

This is where its at today, about one month after seeding. Did my first mow a couple of days ago on some longer patches. Theres still some weeds and some bare spots, but its definitely improving. 



Planning to redo the entire back yard this fall.

----------


## 88CRX

Thats some dedication! 

Here's the sod we laid last September (in the snow). Watered it a couple times in the late fall and cut it once. Growing like crazy now.

» Click image for larger version

Landscape cloth and gravel going down this weekend.

----------


## sxtasy

That’s a nice looking backyard. We seriously considered sodding, love the instant grass, but our lot is just under a quarter acre and sod alone was around 3K, so figured it was time to learn how to seed.

----------


## KPHMPH

Well, this has been an eventful week at the lake.... a lot of mistakes and a lot of learning.

Should be finished outside today then the shitty part....mudding the drywall inside.

( still trying to figure out how to post off flickr)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

----------


## thinmyster

> Well, this has been an eventful week at the lake.... a lot of mistakes and a lot of learning.
> 
> Should be finished outside today then the shitty part....mudding the drywall inside.
> 
> ( still trying to figure out how to post off flickr)



You can upload directly to beyond now off your phone or PC. I just figured this out.

----------


## 88CRX

> Thats some dedication! 
> 
> Here's the sod we laid last September (in the snow). Watered it a couple times in the late fall and cut it once. Growing like crazy now.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Landscape cloth and gravel going down this weekend.



Moved 6 yrd3 of gravel this weekend... great exercise but holy fuck is that a lot of shoveling. Still have to skirt the deck, build the stairs, add the railing, level the pavers, finish planting a few more trees/shrubs and then probably another 3-4 yards of gravel to finish it off. Finally the end is near!

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Toilet_X

Sxtasy if you live where i think you live im shocked your grass is that green

----------


## Ekliptix

What a pain in the ass. Good for you for keeping up with the effort.

----------


## thinmyster

@88CRX
 where did you get the gravel? Looks great.

----------


## 88CRX

> @88CRX
>  where did you get the gravel? Looks great.



Thanks, its the 40mm Rundle from Burnco. 

https://shop.burncolandscape.com/pro...rock-2226.html

----------


## Matty_10

> Thanks, its the 40mm Rundle from Burnco. 
> 
> https://shop.burncolandscape.com/pro...rock-2226.html



Where'd you get the thick black landscape plastic?

----------


## dj_rice

My eavestroughs look full of gunk and the downspout is clogged on my garage. Should I attempt to unclog on own or hire pros?

----------


## lasimmon

> My eavestroughs look full of gunk and the downspout is clogged on my garage. Should I attempt to unclog on own or hire pros?



Can you stand on a ladder?

----------


## bjstare

> Can you stand on a ladder?



Yeah for real. No way would I pay someone to do that job (unless I had an absolutely massive house or inaccessible eavestroughs... neither of which are an issue for me).

----------


## Tik-Tok

https://www.rona.ca/en/telescopic-gu...-wand-89945430

or if you have a pressure washer

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pow...ers/1000811337

----------


## 88CRX

> Where'd you get the thick black landscape plastic?



Its from Costco. We bough a couple 250' rolls a year ago that were the regular fabric. Bought another one a month or so ago and it was this plastic mesh stuff. No idea which works better but the fabric is easier to work with thats for sure.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My eavestroughs look full of gunk and the downspout is clogged on my garage. Should I attempt to unclog on own or hire pros?



Do it yourself. 
1) scoop out as much gunk from the eaves trough as possible. 
2) get hose to top of downspout and run on full blast.
3) if downspout is clogged, use coat hanger to poke at the jam while you keep water running. Mine always clogs at the bend near the top. 
4) wash out full length of eaves trough. 
5) enjoy the $200 you saved yourself.

----------


## KPHMPH

Finally got photobucket to work.

What I’ve been tackling at the lake property.




90% done

----------


## speedog

> Finally got photobucket to work.
> 
> What I’ve been tackling at the lake property.
> 
> 90% done.



And what is it going to be used for?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> And what is it going to be used for?



A bunkhouse from his previous thread.

----------


## KPHMPH

2 queen beds so we can have guests stay with us but not in our trailer.

----------


## rx7boi

> My eavestroughs look full of gunk and the downspout is clogged on my garage. Should I attempt to unclog on own or hire pros?



Are you in the NW near Sage Hill? If so, come by my place and you can borrow my pressure washer.

----------


## dj_rice

> Are you in the NW near Sage Hill? If so, come by my place and you can borrow my pressure washer.



Thanks for offer. I'm in Edmonton. Much appreciated. I do have a pressure washer. And a ladder. But I'm a big guy, joints hurt. It looks pretty gunked up thick with mud and debris from years of previous owner and me. Dunno if pressure washer would do anything, probably needs me to get up there and scoop out.

I gotta replace my roofing soon, lol maybe i'll pay them to do some gutter clean up since they up there ha

----------


## 88CRX

Clogged gutters and downspouts should be fixed immediately. Pushing your luck with potential leaks into the attic/house.

- - - Updated - - -




> Finally got photobucket to work.
> 
> What I’ve been tackling at the lake property.
> 
> 
> [mg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/bonder45/70C8B2DA-F537-474C-8477-E10503BADDB9_zpsxszojfty.jpg[/img]
> 
> 90% done 
> 
> []http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/bonder45/6D8BD22A-45C3-4FD9-AF71-6568B6061BCB_zpspeyeqjwz.jpg[/img]



That’s a sweet little shack!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Even if you can't do a full clean, get up on the ladder at the top of the downspout and use your hands to scoop out as much as possible, then see if you can get that downspout flowing. You can leave the rest for later, but you want the downspout working.

Sorta off topic, but I think we should start designing buildings without eavestroughs and just let water drip off into a gravel bed around the perimeter. Seems way better.

----------


## dj_rice

> Clogged gutters and downspouts should be fixed immediately. Pushing your luck with potential leaks into the attic/house.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a sweet little shack!




Where its clogged it the downspot on my attached garage. Its a 2 story front attached home. Hasn't leaked in my garage yet and its been this way for awhile. But yes I'll man up and do it, just have fears of falling off the roof or ladder. LOL was gonna use the plumbing snake and see if that helps. 


Thanks for all the suggestions all

----------


## Brent.ff

I dug all of half a post hole for my deck before asking myself why im not renting an auger... Auger rental tonight

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I dug all of half a post hole for my deck before asking myself why im not renting an auger... Auger rental tonight



Post holes is the one thing I refuse to DIY. Last I checked, you can get a guy in with a mini-Cat to get them done at $10 a hole. WELL WORTH IT.

----------


## 88CRX

The hand held auger still sucks when you start hitting rocks. If there is anyway to get a mini-cat in there do it and pay whatever price they want. 

We did 100% everything in our yard except dig fence/deck holes. Fuck that shit. We ended up having to shift a hole over by 6-8" because the bobcat missed the spot and it must have taken us 4 hours to widen the hole.

----------


## Brent.ff

It's only 4 holes, so not enough to bring a cat in for as they all have minimum charges of around $200, and fenced in so hard to get a cat itself in

maybe i should just rent this thing

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/too...lic.08823.html

----------


## raceman6135

> It looks pretty gunked up thick with mud and debris from years of previous owner and me. Dunno if pressure washer would do anything, probably needs me to get up there and scoop out.



I'm also not a fan of ladders, so I rigged up my own gutter cleaner apparatus from 2" ABS and a couple of elbows. It attaches to the 2-inch hose on my Wet-n-Dry Shop Vac (because I knew there would be wet leaves and mud and gunk in the gutters), but I did have to use my heat gun to stretch the vacuum end of the ABS to fit snuggly onto the Shop Vac hose.

Our two-storey house required about 20 feet of ABS, so with the fittings and pipe, I have about $50 invested, and I can use it as often as I want and it should last for years.

This won't help if the clog is in your downspout, though.

EDIT: ugh, I can't seem to attach the image of my gutter cleaner, but I found an online image that's similar (courtesy of Instructables https://www.instructables.com/id/Hom...ter-Cleaner/):

----------


## roopi

> I dug all of half a post hole for my deck before asking myself why im not renting an auger... Auger rental tonight



Rent yourself the concrete mixer as well when you go to pour. It's worth the $40.

----------


## '93 SR-V

> It's only 4 holes, so not enough to bring a cat in for as they all have minimum charges of around $200, and fenced in so hard to get a cat itself in
> 
> maybe i should just rent this thing
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/too...lic.08823.html



Those things look better than they are. I rented one thinking it would be good for my fence posts... 3 holes and 4 hours later (after hittting some relatively small rocks) I called a bobcat guy!

----------


## Brent.ff

Holy hell that was hell. First one was super easy, next 3 were hell on earth.

My personal favourite was finding a 2x4 and fibreglass insulation at about 3 feet below grade, so builder/contractor just filled over a bunch of garbage. I coulda murdered them.

Got them done. But yes, I need to just pay for this shit in the future

----------


## 88CRX

Haha. Just be glad they’re done. I swore off that shit after our first fence, never again. Bob cat operator... Take My Money!

----------


## jaeden

With my last fence I had to hand dig about 8 holes because of underground utilities. Split the work with the neighbour so it wasn't quite as bad. Definitely happy to pay the bobcat guy a few hundred bucks for the other 20+ holes though!

Drywall mudding and taping is the other thing on my "100% would pay someone else to do" list

----------


## phubu

What else would you guys add to the “would pay someone else to do” list?!

----------


## killramos

Had my sewage ejector fail a few months ago. 

Well worth it to pay a guy to suck out the sump pit  :Barf:

----------


## speedog

> Had my sewage ejector fail a few months ago. 
> 
> Well worth it to pay a guy to suck out the sump pit



Shitty job but someone's got to do it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The 1m leader hose that goes to my hose reel started leaking at the end. What a piss off. Oh well, easily fixed.

----------


## Brent.ff

Odds of someone saying ‘this is incorrect’ are high. But my give a fuck is low

----------


## 88CRX

Looks good! Now the easy part

----------


## Tik-Tok

Had to cut down some more greenery this weekend. Makes me sad to think of all the trees that I've had to cut down on our property over years.

These lilacs were gorgeous for the first decade we were here, then the past 5 they got worse and worse. I just can't afford the water that they need to thrive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lilacs can be cut back to the ground and they'll grow back if you want. In these older neighborhoods, that's required ever few decades. I did mine a couple of years ago and it's very vigorous now.

----------


## KPHMPH

Soffit and Hardie shingle install yesterday.

Seriously, fuck my life - soffit is the worst thing ever...I’m probably doing it wrong but still.

----------


## phubu

> Attachment 86233
> 
> Odds of someone saying ‘this is incorrect’ are high. But my give a fuck is low





What's incorrect about this?

----------


## Brent.ff

> What's incorrect about this?



Haha hopefully nothing, i work with building engineers so have been picking their brains on it so far, and seem to be doing ok.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Haha hopefully nothing, i work with building engineers so have been picking their brains on it so far, and seem to be doing ok.



That rock in the left lower quadrant of the pic is way too big, the entire thing will be unstable now because of it.

----------


## Brent.ff

> That rock in the left lower quadrant of the pic is way too big, the entire thing will be unstable now because of it.



That rock was hell on earth with the auger, i gotta tell ya. Laying flat like a dish, half into the wall..

----------


## dj_rice

> Soffit and Hardie shingle install yesterday.
> 
> Seriously, fuck my life - soffit is the worst thing ever...I’m probably doing it wrong but still.



Your lil shack, is probably nicer than my house hahahha

----------


## speedog

Not around the house but certainly nearby, helped my wife get this year's farmers' market open for the first time this season (the market's 28th continuous season). 13 years she's been managing the market, how time flies.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 88CRX

Deck skirting nearly completed. Going to plant some shrubs and grasses in front of it, then spread more gravel.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Stupid aging house.

Bathroom sink started draining really really slowly, and my drain snake wouldn't go past a certain point. So I had to take apart all the plumbing to find the blockage. Turned out to be a small copper connectingpipe had degraded over the last 50 years and broke up, combining with my wife's hair to become a nice blockage.

Oh, and for some reason it was 1-3/8"... a size that no longer exists in hardware stores.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Deck skirting nearly completed. Going to plant some shrubs and grasses in front of it, then spread more gravel.



Looks good, no stairs?

----------


## 88CRX

> Looks good, no stairs?



Stairs in the center (which we haven't done yet). We need to build a landing for them to come down to first. This fucking weather is making it tough to get everything done on weekend.

----------


## blitz

> Stairs in the center (which we haven't done yet). We need to build a landing for them to come down to first. This fucking weather is making it tough to get everything done on weekend.



You might want to replace the skirting on the sides with a lattice of some sort. Fully enclosing it on a low level deck can make it too humid underneath and cause the deck boards to cup.

----------


## 88CRX

> You might want to replace the skirting on the sides with a lattice of some sort. Fully enclosing it on a low level deck can make it too humid underneath and cause the deck boards to cup.



Yea we'll see how much the fence boards along the skirting shrink when they dry. If it's like the fence we built they will shrink big time and ventilation shoudln't be a huge concern. 

That lattice shit suck for longevity and for rodents getting in and under the deck, hoping to avoid that.

----------


## Darell_n

> Stupid aging house.
> 
> Bathroom sink started draining really really slowly, and my drain snake wouldn't go past a certain point. So I had to take apart all the plumbing to find the blockage. Turned out to be a small copper connectingpipe had degraded over the last 50 years and broke up, combining with my wife's hair to become a nice blockage.
> 
> Oh, and for some reason it was 1-3/8"... a size that no longer exists in hardware stores.



Just a piece of regular 1-3/8” copper pipe, or is it threaded or have a formed end on it? 1-3/8” OD copper is common in refrigeration and is the same as 1-1/4” plumbing copper (ID)

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Just a piece of regular 1-3/8” copper pipe, or is it threaded or have a formed end on it? 1-3/8” OD copper is common in refrigeration and is the same as 1-1/4” plumbing copper (ID)



It was just a regular piece so far as I know. I ended up using a hacksawed 1-1/4" pvc tailpiece. I cut 3/4 of the threads off and the diameter was just a hair larger than 1-3/8", tight enough to make it work.

Good to know about the refrigeration piping though. Who knows what else in lurking behind the walls in this house.

----------


## Darell_n

> It was just a regular piece so far as I know. I ended up using a hacksawed 1-1/4" pvc tailpiece. I cut 3/4 of the threads off and the diameter was just a hair larger than 1-3/8", tight enough to make it work.
> 
> Good to know about the refrigeration piping though. Who knows what else in lurking behind the walls in this house.



The issue is refrigeration measures the outside diameter of the pipe, plumbing you measure the inside diameter. Same pipe, different names.

----------


## Brent.ff

Slowly but steady... just deck boards left

----------


## spikerS

> Slowly but steady... just deck boards left



Nice man, just make sure you put some blocking between the joists. Helps with twisting and screws pulling through and with making the deck more solid.

----------


## 88CRX

This yard work is never ending, slowly getting there.

Planter garden boxes. Still need to attach the caps and maybe add some support blocking.

----------


## sxtasy

Your yard is gonna be awesome 88crx, nice work.

----------


## Brent.ff

Stairs and the trim around front can wait.. but we have a deck!

----------


## nzwasp

What’s a deck that size cost lately? Our cedar deck seems to be rotting

----------


## Brent.ff

> What’s a deck that size cost lately? Our cedar deck seems to be rotting



Around 1500-2000 for materials. 12x24

----------


## loweg

> Around 1500-2000 for materials. 12x24



What are you doing for railings ?

----------


## Brent.ff

> What are you doing for railings ?



It’s 20” off the ground. Nada

----------


## loweg

Better.watch that those chairs don't slide back after a few malted beverages 

However I do approve of the survival of the fittest method too

----------


## Brent.ff

> Better.watch that those chairs don't slide back after a few malted beverages 
> 
> However I do approve of the survival of the fittest method too



I think we're going to tie them into the deck so they dont go anywhere in the land of the nuclear wind (Airdrie)

----------


## 88CRX

Deck looks good Brent! 

Finished our deck skirting, built the landing out of 24x30 pavers and built the pyramid stairs.

----------


## cet

Finished the patio and fire pit on the weekend

----------


## 88CRX

Damn! We laid 4 paving stone (and it was a shit ton of work) I can't imagine how long that took.

----------


## arcticcat522

Don't think I would do it again. It kinda sucked.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not exciting, but I cleaned out my gutters yesterday. The neighbors spruce trees clog them up pretty efficiently, so they need cleaning twice a year.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Not exciting, but I cleaned out my gutters yesterday. The neighbors spruce trees clog them up pretty efficiently, so they need cleaning twice a year.



You should dump all the spruce needles in a pile on your grass, but right next to the property line so they can see them. Then don't say a word about it for 3 months while your grass dies there. Then get really angry and yell at your neighbour and call him an asshole for not cleaning them up.

At least this was my neighbours approach to the situation anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That house is a rental, and the landlord must be an asshole because nobody stays past 1 year. I'm satisfied if they don't hassle me. The current ones are good. They party a lot, but it's pretty low key, mostly sitting around the firepit all night

----------


## GT.....O?

I'll play with the deck theme.....

Wow the chevron and picture frame was a ton of extra work..... Cedar was on sale so decided to spend the little bit of extra cash. Now to get the rest of the pergola up.



Better view, the OCD in me is driven nuts a little bit. The pattern started out lining up perfect, but falls off by the end by about 1.5 inchs.... But definitely not worth going back and fixing...  :Guns:

----------


## 88CRX

Cedar and chevron pattern looks awesome!

----------


## ercchry

You guys are killing me with all these yard projects! ...next on the list now that the interior is done

----------


## Brent.ff

> I'll play with the deck theme.....
> 
> Wow the chevron and picture frame was a ton of extra work..... Cedar was on sale so decided to spend the little bit of extra cash. Now to get the rest of the pergola up.
> 
> Better view, the OCD in me is driven nuts a little bit. The pattern started out lining up perfect, but falls off by the end by about 1.5 inchs.... But definitely not worth going back and fixing...



Looks great. I can only imagine trying to make it 'perfect' with chevron, we had enough problems with ours. If only wood was dead straight and had no bends. Looks really good, glad i didnt try to Chevron it haha!

----------


## KPHMPH

Floors, trim, baseboards.... almost done.

Final spray enamel to meld all of them together and we should be done!

Just need to build the bunk beds and finish the crown mounding.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The interior of that bunkhouse is almost too nice. Well, too nice for me. Not for you, you are already nicer...

----------


## KPHMPH

Might as well put all the skill of flipping houses to our own personal use! It’s nice to be able to actually use it for myself for once :0

----------


## firebane

Bought a ladder. Time to clear out the trees in the gutter.

----------


## npham

> This yard work is never ending, slowly getting there.
> 
> Planter garden boxes. Still need to attach the caps and maybe add some support blocking.



 
@88CRX
 Where did you pick up those corner pieces for your planters? Was it apart of a kit, or can you buy them individually?

----------


## nismodrifter

^looks like this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oldcastl...2486/206942399

This am I loaded up some major amounts of cardboard, took to recycling place, washed garage, cut lawn, fertilized lawn (will post results in the lawn thread), bought a new hose, and then pulled all the weeds from garden. Back hurts now.

----------


## firebane

Pulled this crap out of the gutters https://www.leaffilter.ca/blog/home-...s-arent-worth/ and did a good cleaning.

----------


## dj_rice

For all those with new decks, one of my co-workers just built a deck and it wasn't attached to his home, but it was attached onto his fence. Is this common or correct? Kinda odd install. Just curious.

----------


## spikerS

> For all those with new decks, one of my co-workers just built a deck and it wasn't attached to his home, but it was attached onto his fence. Is this common or correct? Kinda odd install. Just curious.



City code does not allow it to be attached to the fence. I found this out when I bought my last house and the seller had to get an easement from the city or else tear the deck down and rebuild it.

Speaking of decks, finished this one up for a fellow Beyonder today.

----------


## ?????

> City code does not allow it to be attached to the fence. I found this out when I bought my last house and the seller had to get an easement from the city or else tear the deck down and rebuild it.
> 
> Speaking of decks, finished this one up for a fellow Beyonder today.



Looks great! 

Question. Is that deck allowed to be on the side setback or is it only one side of the house that needs to be clear?

----------


## 88CRX

> @88CRX
>  Where did you pick up those corner pieces for your planters? Was it apart of a kit, or can you buy them individually?



They're just corner blocks you stack, put rebar down the center and then slide 2x6's into the notches. We tied them together with some extra wood supports. We also put 2x6 caps around the top edge to finish them off. 

Same at Nismo posted https://www.homedepot.ca/product/per...tan/1001040692 , also they're cheaper if you can track them down at Rona (or price match at Home Depot).

----------


## GT.....O?

> They're just corner blocks you stack, put rebar down the center and then slide 2x6's into the notches. We tied them together with some extra wood supports. We also put 2x6 caps around the top edge to finish them off. 
> 
> Same at Nismo posted https://www.homedepot.ca/product/per...tan/1001040692 , also they're cheaper if you can track them down at Rona (or price match at Home Depot).




Is that Cedar for the plant boxes? Baller!

----------


## blitz

> Looks great! 
> 
> Question. Is that deck allowed to be on the side setback or is it only one side of the house that needs to be clear?



Decks aren't allowed to be in the setback area. 1.2m from the side property line and 6m from the rear line in most cases.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> Decks aren't allowed to be in the setback area. 1.2m from the side property line and 6m from the rear line in most cases.



Unless it's under 24" in height. It's then considered a patio and deck code doesn't apply.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Typically a house has 1 side that has to be 1.2m clear. They usually do window wells on one side and none on the other. The side without window wells would be your 1.2m clear. The other side can have obstructions like AC and perhaps the deck.

----------


## blitz

> Unless it's under 24" in height. It's then considered a patio and deck code doesn't apply.



I don't think that's how it works. A deck is a deck, under 24" just means it doesn't need a permit.

----------


## 88CRX

> Is that Cedar for the plant boxes? Baller!



Yea we used cedar, can't really use pressure treated for garden planter boxes as they can leach chemicals into the veggies  :dunno: 

And holy fuck is cedar expensive. These boxes aren't baller, buddy on the last page that built an entire deck of cedar is baller haha.

----------


## GT.....O?

> Yea we used cedar, can't really use pressure treated for garden planter boxes as they can leach chemicals into the veggies 
> 
> And holy fuck is cedar expensive. These boxes aren't baller, buddy on the last page that built an entire deck of cedar is baller haha.



True, I was thinking of running PT and then a rubber pond liner inside the box. 

That was me, haha

The cedar was only a small upgrade from PT, for a 12ft board, PT was going to be $10.3/board or $0.86 per linear foot. Cedar was on sale for $12.00 per 12ft board or $1 per linear foot. 

Just made sense to upgrade, but ya in not cheap. For the pergola, i think my 6x6 posts were 78 bucks each, and the rough cut cedar 2 by 8s and 2 x 6's were like 550 together. I avoided the big shops (Rona / Lowes / Home depot) 
Found the best prices were at Windsor plywood and a place out by Calaway park called Mountain View building materials (where i got most of my stuff) quality was also significantly better there IMO

----------


## 88CRX

I would have upgraded to Cedar for my deck for that price too! Its doesn't warp as bad as the pressure treated, it smells amazing and generally speaking the lumber is of way higher quality. 

I think the 3 small planters (4', 5' & 6' lengths) was about $600 in lumber only. And I skipped the big box stores and ordered directly from a lumber yard as well. HD and Lowes lumber is garbage shit.

----------


## ercchry

I don’t even know where to start... mostly cause I have no idea which of these 100 boxes has the instructions!  :ROFL!:

----------


## muse017

Next time, I'll call the installation service.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> City code does not allow it to be attached to the fence. I found this out when I bought my last house and the seller had to get an easement from the city or else tear the deck down and rebuild it.
> 
> Speaking of decks, finished this one up for a fellow Beyonder today.
> 
> Attachment 86499
> Attachment 86500



Looks great. 

Owner should have put a fence around the window well? Seems. Little sketchy that there is a step all the way around except for 1 area where there is 3 ft drop

----------


## spikerS

> Looks great. 
> 
> Owner should have put a fence around the window well? Seems. Little sketchy that there is a step all the way around except for 1 area where there is 3 ft drop



There is a BBQ going in that corner. That should deter people away from it lol

----------


## speedog

> I don’t even know where to start... mostly cause I have no idea which of these 100 boxes has the instructions!



Flat pack cabinets?

And around the house, replaced the whole sunroof assembly on my wife's SUV, toughest part was getting the sun visors back into place - that was probably a quarter of the time my son and I spent on it. Overall, 2 or so hours for the old assembly out and the replacement in and working.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> I don't think that's how it works. A deck is a deck, under 24" just means it doesn't need a permit.

----------


## realazy

> I don’t even know where to start... mostly cause I have no idea which of these 100 boxes has the instructions!



Ikea PAX? Start with the biggest boxes, those are your wardrobe frames. After you have all those stood up and secured where you want them, then start with the little boxes. 

Each box has it's own instructions. You should have the planner print out that tells you where you planned each accessory to go.

----------


## FraserB

So that's actually my deck, Spikers did a great job on it. 

In terms of the side setback, there is actually a path that runs along that side of the house and the gate to the backyard is there too. The deck is actually a rebuild of the deck that was already in place and on the RPR, the only difference is 2" in height and a few inches in width. It's maybe 3" from the fence (which straddles the property line). Window well protrusions are on that side of the house as well. The only stipulation for AC is that is be a certain distance from the property line, so I located that on the opposite side of the house in order to keep the use of my path. 

The BBQ is going by the window well on the back of the house, but I will probably make a little railing section if more than 5 or 6 people fall in.

----------


## The_Penguin

> but I will probably make a little railing section if more than 5 or 6 people fall in.



I think code is 3 or more people.

----------


## blitz

> 



Interesting. That's not really how the CofC website portrays it.

----------


## roopi

> Interesting. That's not really how the CofC website portrays it.
> ]



The image you posted is for a deck. If you are below the height requirement they don't consider it a deck. I believe they might just call it a patio.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

I've read their website up down front and back as I'm in the process of building a deck right now. Their site is horrible to find reference but they basically refer to a deck below 24" as a patio and treat anything a I've that as a deck which would then apply to the diagram you posted. They really need to make the information on their site earlier to find and understand

----------


## muse017

> The image you posted is for a deck. If you are below the height requirement they don't consider it a deck. I believe they might just call it a patio.



I recently hired a contractor to build my deck and he said similar thing as I asked him about the deck codes and railings. My deck height is less that 2 ft so all the code does not apply and I can do pretty much anything I wanted in terms of design and structure.

----------


## ercchry

Uh... I always forget how much building ikea sucks... done for now, still need to cut the kick board, pull the outlet through the back, and also move the light fixture since the door swings into the junction box

----------


## cet

^ That looks great - I assume it's in the kitchen?

----------


## dj_rice

Heres the co-workers deck I was talking about.

----------


## nzwasp

I always thought the 1.2 m from the side of the house is either for drainage or access but neither seem to apply in his case with a duplex.

----------


## ercchry

> ^ That looks great - I assume it's in the kitchen?



Yeah, actual kitchen is an L, this addition makes it a U

----------


## KPHMPH

This is the worst part of the job. Painting, well spray painting.....well taping everything off.Ugh. 3 more days and this week Ill be 100% done.

----------


## Brent.ff

Got the bikes up and deck stairs on

----------


## R!zz0

My Cousin and I installed a bio flame fireplace in the basement

----------


## lasimmon

Its sort of shocking how similar your theatre room looks to mine!

----------


## R!zz0

> Its sort of shocking how similar your theatre room looks to mine!



 :thumbs up:

----------


## never

Finally got around to staining and varnishing a bunch of trim and baseboard for the basement and master.

----------


## speedog

Dump run, had to pull wet stuff out of the house because of the June 28 storm that saw our yard get 10cm of rain in about 2.5 hours. The rain water was flowing into our yard from the alley as well and we ended up with the water being 4-5 inches deep against the side of the house and a couple of basement windows. 311 report into the city already to have them regrade the alley so as to have storm water drain down the alley instead of into our yard. Multiple homes on our block had seepage/flooding as well although worse than ours, neighbor directly south of us had to pull up their laminate floors in their basement, the water was coming in faster than they could suck it up with a couple of wet/dry vacs.

----------


## schurchill39

One of the piles for my deck/patio sunk over the winter with the frost heave (but the other 5 didn't????) and dropped one corner of my deck just under 2 inches. I took the car jack to the underside and replaced the post with one that was 1-7/8" longer and leveled that bitch out. It was wayyyyy easier than I thought it would be, but don't tell my wife that because I've been putting it off for a couple of months.

----------


## JfuckinC

Re-doing all my fencing. Some nasty stumps from those fucker tree's that grow under ground an sprout everywhere. one was right where a post needs to go, got that fucker out.. after about 1.5hrs of struggling. dug it up, hacked the roots with the axe, put lag bolts in and pulled it out with my motor hoist haha... one more to go.

Also doing a deck, do i have to do concrete piles if it's a floating deck? someone was telling me i could just use those deck support blocks? its about 16'x20' 2x8 joists and 2x8 beams composite decking.. Can i just put patio blocks down with those deck blocks on them? I hate concrete piles....

----------


## Brent.ff

> Also doing a deck, do i have to do concrete piles if it's a floating deck? someone was telling me i could just use those deck support blocks? its about 16'x20' 2x8 joists and 2x8 beams composite decking.. Can i just put patio blocks down with those deck blocks on them? I hate concrete piles....



Depends on height of the deck, which will dictate permit requirements. If it's under 2 feet, and not attached to the house, i'd do deck support blocks. I only did piles because i was using the ledger on the house, as well as didnt trust the compaction for deck blocks with the bozo house builders

----------


## ercchry

Redoing the bottom cabinets... replacing old doors with drawers. Kitchen was ikea originally, thought “hey! This should be pretty straightforward... just buy the bits for this width of cabinet!”

NOPE! IKEA changed EVERYTHING from this gen of kitchen till current. “30” tall” use to mean a hair over 30”, now its a hair under. “13” corner cabinet” doors are now over 13”, while they use to be 12”... that was fun. Love when an ikea build also includes a table saw, hole saw, and chisel 

Also have to redo the P-trap and it’s about 1/2” too low for the shallow 17 3/4” drawer under the sink... plumbing also runs through the two bays beside the sink so thought “no problem! Just swap these 24” deep drawers for the 17 3/4” ones!” Nope! They don’t come narrower than 24”... so building a hybrid of a 24” x 17 3/4” and 15” x 24”... rails and track from the 24”, bottom and back from the 15” with a run though the table saw to make it 17 3/4” deep

And to top it all off... the cabinet hole patterns and not even remotely similar, so I will be drilling new mounting holes for all of the tracks. Current style is a double row out front, then two single rows at middle and back... old style is two single rows, and even the spacing between rows is different

----------


## JfuckinC

> Depends on height of the deck, which will dictate permit requirements. If it's under 2 feet, and not attached to the house, i'd do deck support blocks. I only did piles because i was using the ledger on the house, as well as didnt trust the compaction for deck blocks with the bozo house builders



It's under 2' for sure. Fuck me i love that lol, sick of the auger and mixing concrete.

----------


## 88CRX

I would never build a deck on those deck blocks personally. They move around so much I wouldn't trust them to not heave and sink till the end of time.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I would never build a deck on those deck blocks personally. They move around so much I wouldn't trust them to not heave and sink till the end of time.



I'll probably use 9, on patio blocks on tamped gravel........ Maybe i'll regret it.. lol

----------


## suntan

I used deck blocks for a very low deck, turned out fine. Stayed stable for years. I waited three years though before building it.

----------


## ercchry

> Redoing the bottom cabinets... replacing old doors with drawers. Kitchen was ikea originally, thought “hey! This should be pretty straightforward... just buy the bits for this width of cabinet!”
> 
> NOPE! IKEA changed EVERYTHING from this gen of kitchen till current. “30” tall” use to mean a hair over 30”, now its a hair under. “13” corner cabinet” doors are now over 13”, while they use to be 12”... that was fun. Love when an ikea build also includes a table saw, hole saw, and chisel 
> 
> Also have to redo the P-trap and it’s about 1/2” too low for the shallow 17 3/4” drawer under the sink... plumbing also runs through the two bays beside the sink so thought “no problem! Just swap these 24” deep drawers for the 17 3/4” ones!” Nope! They don’t come narrower than 24”... so building a hybrid of a 24” x 17 3/4” and 15” x 24”... rails and track from the 24”, bottom and back from the 15” with a run though the table saw to make it 17 3/4” deep
> 
> And to top it all off... the cabinet hole patterns and not even remotely similar, so I will be drilling new mounting holes for all of the tracks. Current style is a double row out front, then two single rows at middle and back... old style is two single rows, and even the spacing between rows is different



Much better...

----------


## KPHMPH

Hopefully you’re changing the top too?

----------


## ercchry

> Hopefully you’re changing the top too?



The top is a whole other bunch of issues... ikea has changed the depth of their boxes so the current corner cabinets use a 15” door (so 14” and change width) while this one is around 16 1/2”, so would have to cut down an 18” door... they also don’t make 24” tall doors anymore... I have 4 24” tall doors. I’m thinking I will put a built in microwave in the new full height cabinet, and delete one of the 24” tall bays by doing a full height range hood. Which of course means extending the backsplash to the ceiling too... then the bay above the fridge either cut down 30” tall doors, leaving the cut edge at the ceiling, or do floating shelves... the 30” doors they do sell are too tall and would hit the fridge.

But since that does nothing for the functionality of the kitchen, and since two tone kitchens are a “thing” right now so it doesn’t bother the GF... that’s not high on my priority list at the moment

I will be updating all the pulls though to help tie everything together

----------


## spikerS

Put on the new bug / stone deflector on the truck.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Finally got around to putting up Cameras. Did one for the backyard this afternoon. ended up using an existing pathway into my house where I used a PoE injector and a Powerline network kit to get it to my server downstairs.

----------


## Ekliptix

- Installed 1km of wire for an electric dog fence. 9 acres total. Training is going well. Assholes can't run away now. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
- Dump run, felt good to get rid of crap.
- RoundUp weed sprayed everything.
- Treated the water softener with IronOut to clean the resin.
- Had the septic tank pumped. Added treatment to the septic tank, more bio.

----------


## speedog

Got crafty today, built a new ferret enclosure 2'x2'x7.5'

Also built a birdhouse condo (about 18" tall) - all old barn wood and shingles, shingles even have actual lichen on them....

----------


## R!zz0

Just finished my garage. Pretty happy with the way it turned out.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Got crafty today, built a new ferret enclosure 2'x2'x7.5'
> 
> Also built a birdhouse condo (about 18" tall) - all old barn wood and shingles, shingles even have actual lichen on them....



I like 'em. Way more interesting then using new wood.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Just finished my garage. Pretty happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIGTTACH]



Got a thread on the build? Looks like a nice tall ceiling.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@R!zz0
 I like that garage.

----------


## R!zz0

> Got a thread on the build? Looks like a nice tall ceiling.



I don't sorry. Yeah the ceiling is pretty tall, it was a pain painting it.

- - - Updated - - -




> @R!zz0
>  I like that garage.



Thanks man

----------


## sxtasy

> - Installed 1km of wire for an electric dog fence. 9 acres total. Training is going well. Assholes can't run away now. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> - Dump run, felt good to get rid of crap.
> - RoundUp weed sprayed everything.
> - Treated the water softener with IronOut to clean the resin.
> - Had the septic tank pumped. Added treatment to the septic tank, more bio.



Curious as to how much the septic pump out cost you? We are having this done tomorrow as our septic tank is near full, we were quoted 30 cents per liter, seems like a lot, but I've never had it done before. What sort of treatment did you add to it? We have older style toilets, they use 13.25L per flush, works out to almost $4 per flush at our quoted pump out rate. Looks like I'll be upgrading to low flow toilets immediately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You have no field for liquids to disperse?

----------


## sxtasy

> You have no field for liquids to disperse?



We have a field, but we also have two small kids that flush the toilet a lot (also lots of laundry, wasting lots of water brushing teeth etc) and we've also had a lot of visitors the last couple of months. I'd say our usage is very high right now. After some research, I would suspect that our soil might be an issue as well, we have highly compacted, clay soil, which is not compatible with efficient field absorption. I haven't had the field inspected, so I am hoping there are no issues with it. This is my first septic system, so I have a lot to learn.

----------


## never

> Curious as to how much the septic pump out cost you? We are having this done tomorrow as our septic tank is near full, we were quoted 30 cents per liter, seems like a lot, but I've never had it done before. What sort of treatment did you add to it? We have older style toilets, they use 13.25L per flush, works out to almost $4 per flush at our quoted pump out rate. Looks like I'll be upgrading to low flow toilets immediately.



Ours is about $300 but it’s not based on volume. Basically just a flat rate for pump and disposal based on our location. 

And when you say your tank is full, what do you mean? There’s usually always a fair bit of water in the tank. When you get it pumped, you’re getting out the sludge that is building up. Pumping intervals are based on your use and tank size.

----------


## spikerS

> We have a field, but we also have two small kids that flush the toilet a lot (also lots of laundry, wasting lots of water brushing teeth etc) and we've also had a lot of visitors the last couple of months. I'd say our usage is very high right now. After some research, I would suspect that our soil might be an issue as well, we have highly compacted, clay soil, which is not compatible with efficient field absorption. I haven't had the field inspected, so I am hoping there are no issues with it. This is my first septic system, so I have a lot to learn.



is your field super soggy or even mushy? Spetic fields can fail over time, but in general the usage you described shouldn't be difficult for an average field to perk. I wouldn't really be worried. 30 cents a liter is a little high, but normally you should be able to work out a flat rate deal and schedule a yearly clean out.

----------


## sxtasy

Update on the septic tank, long story short, the wife is the one that was quoted the price per liter. Fortunately, she "misheard" and it ended up being 30 cents per gallon. Pretty big difference haha, we have an 800 gallon tank, only cost us $240, more than reasonable. Still going to upgrade toilets as the new ones use about 1/3 of the water. I'm going to pay closer attention to the tank level to try and see how effective our field is.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Easiest and cheapest way to reduce water use is to institute a "if it's yellow let it mellow" rule for all family members and guests. Post a sign.

But yeah, your tank is going to get pretty full of liquid no matter what, and that shouldn't be a problem if the field is working. Then once every year or two you suck out the solids from the tank.

----------


## KPHMPH

Its a sad day when I have to leave to lake and go back to work....

I had half a day off so I build ( with spare pallets ) a new bbq stand for the guys at work.

----------


## ercchry

> Easiest and cheapest way to reduce water use is to institute a "if it's yellow let it mellow" rule for all family members and guests. Post a sign.
> 
> But yeah, your tank is going to get pretty full of liquid no matter what, and that shouldn't be a problem if the field is working. Then once every year or two you suck out the solids from the tank.



In the words of my grandfather... “we installed septic for a reason, flush the god damn toilet”

----------


## nj2Type-S

anyone else having issues seeing pictures posted on this thread?

----------


## brucebanner

Replaced both front struts on my wife's edge yesterday, strut mounts were shot on both front. Ordered full strut replacements and replaced everything since they had to be pulled out for the mounts anyways. Dealership quoted over $1100 I believe for parts and labor. Ordered parts from rock auto for $380 including the extra shipping cost, definitely with doing myself.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Rented a lot splitter, and split another 1/3 of my logs. I've seriously got enough wood to make me a Pfizer Rep.

----------


## spikerS

Built 
@baygirl
 a catio that she wanted for the cats for her birthday. The one cat loves it, the other won't go near it lol

----------


## Brent.ff

Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?

----------


## AndyL

But neighbors appreciate the no cat crap in their yard.please continue.

----------


## spikerS

> Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?



this one? yeah, it's ghetto. I put it together with function over form in mind and wanted it done quickly. If they use it a lot this summer, I will build something a lot more aesthetically pleasing over the winter and build it with better materials. This is strictly a proof of concept right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?



Don't make 
@spikerS
 angry. You wouldn't like him when he's angry.

----------


## eglove

I'm sure he'll spice it up after, I've seen some pretty nice looking ones in Victoria.

----------


## AndyL

Lol, it's baygirl we need to worry about.

----------


## blitz

Make it a cat sunroom, a fish tank epoxied to the window itself. Year round access.

My hot water tank started leaking last Sunday, decided to replace it myself instead of waiting on a plumber. Went very smoothly, hardest part was getting the 160lb tank down the basement stairs with no help and no appliance dolly. You don't need friends when you have physics on your side!

----------


## 88CRX

Sideyard completed, actually everything is finally completed. All in we shoveled and wheel barreled 11 yards of rundle rock, glad its all done finally. Need to get some soil in the boxes for next spring garden and we'll do some deck railings next year.

----------


## bjstare

> Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?



One of my neighbors has a cat that shits in my flowerbeds. I'd much rather have them build one of those monstrosities and keep their cat on their property.

----------


## Brent.ff

> One of my neighbors has a cat that shits in my flowerbeds. I'd much rather have them build one of those monstrosities and keep their cat on their property.



Cats should be inside (or in ghetto-catios) anyway as they're ecological terrors.. this coming from a cat owner.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah catios are a great idea and the fewer free-range cats the better. Who gives a shit what a catio in somebody's back yard looks like.

Installed the new dishwasher and range today, waiting for Purolator to deliver my replacement range hood so I can finish the project off.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?



 :ROFL!:  confirmed

- - - Updated - - -




> Sideyard completed, actually everything is finally completed. All in we shoveled and wheel barreled 11 yards of rundle rock, glad its all done finally. Need to get some soil in the boxes for next spring garden and we'll do some deck railings next year.



Wow - I'd love to come by and take a look in person Ryan, that looks amazing

----------


## lasimmon

Seems like a lot of space for rock. Does that side get zero sun? Just looks a little off IMO being so wide with no grass.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fish tank filter pump - custom vibration damper.

----------


## raceman6135

> My hot water tank started leaking last Sunday, decided to replace it myself instead of waiting on a plumber. Went very smoothly, hardest part was getting the 160lb tank down the basement stairs with no help and no appliance dolly. You don't need friends when you have physics on your side!



If you don't mind sharing, where did you buy your water heater?

My income property (rental house) was built in 1999 and has the original 40 gallon natural gas water heater, so I won't be surprised if my tenants call to report it leaking at some point. Thinking about replacing it as a preventative maintenance measure.

Lowe's (Whirlpool) and Home Depot (Rheem) have 6-year warranty models listed for $629, and Rona has a Gemco for $599. Is there a better deal to be had for us non-trades people?

----------


## 88CRX

> Seems like a lot of space for rock. Does that side get zero sun? Just looks a little off IMO being so wide with no grass.



It’s gets a pile of sun. Once that columnar spruce tree and the lilac shrubs behind it grow out there will be 4’ ish between them and the planters. Everything is small right now. In the foreground (where you can’t really see) will be a small shed eventually. And w didn’t want to deal with another patch of grass.

----------


## nzwasp

> If you don't mind sharing, where did you buy your water heater?
> 
> My income property (rental house) was built in 1999 and has the original 40 gallon natural gas water heater, so I won't be surprised if my tenants call to report it leaking at some point. Thinking about replacing it as a preventative maintenance measure.
> 
> Lowe's (Whirlpool) and Home Depot (Rheem) have 6-year warranty models listed for $629, and Rona has a Gemco for $599. Is there a better deal to be had for us non-trades people?



When my tank went a couple of years ago I bought a rheem from Home Depot for $700 and had them install it for $200. Way cheaper than Pete the plumber and all those type of companies.

----------


## firebane

> Catio's have got to be the ghetto-est thing you can do to a house?



Dunno man.. parking a truck on the front lawn seems more ghetto.

----------


## schurchill39

Continued to clean out the basement and marked down the layout of the future development with tape. Reworked it a few times to fit my gun safes and expanded the bathroom a bit. I found walking around my house and measuring hallways, bathrooms etc really helped with visualizing the size of things because everything looks so tiny laid out on the floor. 

I need to keep moving the pile of shit we have out of the basement and hopefully get it started sooner than later.

----------


## suntan

> When my tank went a couple of years ago I bought a rheem from Home Depot for $700 and had them install it for $200. Way cheaper than Pete the plumber and all those type of companies.



I had Pete the Plumber install a Rheem hot water tank for $850.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

We just replaced our hot water tank and the cheapest I was able to find was $950 installed - it is a higher end tank made in Quebec but I don't remember the brand off the top of my head (the installer had a serious hate on for the John Wood tank that failed).

What pissed me off the most was that every single plumbing company I called refused to quote me over the phone, and refused to tell me what the price of the tank was (standard 40gal) until AFTER I paid for the $200+ service call. They wouldn't even give me a ballpark. I went with the first company that was willing to give me a price, and it took a LONG time to find someone who would. After the weekend, a bunch of the plumbing companies I turned down called me again to harass me even more. I had no idea it would be such an ordeal to get a simple hot water tank swapped.

----------


## ercchry

Hard to quote install over the phone as the amount of work can vary significantly depending on where and how the old tank connected into everything... if you’re now having to rebuild most of the gas line to align it with the new tank... that’s much more work than just reattaching the union.

EMCO does cash sales to the public, then get a plumber to do the install as a side job

----------


## sabad66

> When my tank went a couple of years ago I bought a rheem from Home Depot for $700 and had them install it for $200. Way cheaper than Pete the plumber and all those type of companies.






> I had Pete the Plumber install a Rheem hot water tank for $850.



+1 for Pete the Plumber. They are actually pretty competitive for pricing... they are the biggest buyers of Rheem Water Tanks in Western Canada (or so they say) so they get amazing pricing for parts.

Definitely would recommend getting a quote at least.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Hard to quote install over the phone as the amount of work can vary significantly depending on where and how the old tank connected into everything... if you’re now having to rebuild most of the gas line to align it with the new tank... that’s much more work than just reattaching the union.
> 
> EMCO does cash sales to the public, then get a plumber to do the install as a side job



As mentioned above, I just wanted to know the cost of the tank and did not expect an exact quote. Also, I knew it was a simple/standard install, which I told them and offered to provide photos of the installation area. They wouldn't even tell me average/typical cost. It's a common scam - once you're $200 deep and the plumber is in your house, you aren't going to say no to the rest. They could have told me something like "most are under $1000 but we can't guarantee anything", and I would have been OK with that - but I went through a dozen or so companies who wouldn't even tell me the price of a standard 40gal tank.

The guys who put the new tank just did a swap, no extra work required - they gave me new fittings though from what I can tell.

I'm glad that nightmare is over and I hope I never need a plumber again haha.

----------


## sabad66

> Hard to quote install over the phone as the amount of work can vary significantly depending on where and how the old tank connected into everything... if you’re now having to rebuild most of the gas line to align it with the new tank... that’s much more work than just reattaching the union.



Also chimney could need to be upgraded to the newer code like what was needed in my case. Hard for them to know if that needs to be done without seeing it.

----------


## sabad66

> As mentioned above, I just wanted to know the cost of the tank and did not expect an exact quote. Also, I knew it was a simple/standard install, which I told them and offered to provide photos of the installation area. They wouldn't even tell me average/typical cost. It's a common scam - once you're $200 deep and the plumber is in your house, you aren't going to say no to the rest. They could have told me something like "most are under $1000 but we can't guarantee anything", and I would have been OK with that - but I went through a dozen or so companies who wouldn't even tell me the price of a standard 40gal tank.
> 
> The guys who put the new tank just did a swap, no extra work required - they gave me new fittings though from what I can tell.
> 
> I'm glad that nightmare is over and I hope I never need a plumber again haha.



what's the scam? if you already know you need a new tank, you call them in for a quote and it should be free. I've had multiple quotes from many hvac/electrician/plumbing companies and all were free. And all the quotes i've ever got always say no extra charges over the quote. Of course that's the benefit of getting the quote in person... if i was a tradesmen i would never give a final quote over the phone without seeing it in person even if you send pics. they need to see the whole thing  :dunno:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> what's the scam? if you already know you need a new tank, you call them in for a quote and it should be free. I've had multiple quotes from many hvac/electrician/plumbing companies and all were free. And all the quotes i've ever got always say no extra charges over the quote. Of course that's the benefit of getting the quote in person... if i was a tradesmen i would never give a final quote over the phone without seeing it in person even if you send pics. they need to see the whole thing



They won't quote you until after you've paid ~$200 for the service call. If you decide they are too expensive, you're out the $200. I called just about every plumber I could find and they all told me that exact same thing. I even ended up arguing with some of them, asking why they don't know the cost of a standard 40gal tank and they kept repeating it was just their policy to only quote after the service call has already been made.

Again, I did not ask anyone for a firm quote over the phone. I asked for tank cost and ballpark figures assuming it was a standard trouble-free install (like is it going to cost me $1000 or $2000 roughly). I repeatedly told them I understood that if something was weird with my situation, the cost may be higher.

Finally called a friend who is an electrician, asked him for a referral, he gave me the number of a plumber who immediately told me the cost and was there the next day for the tank swap. Every single bigger / well known company I called charged ~$200 for a quote. If they wanted to see it they could, as I had photos of everything.

----------


## nzwasp

> +1 for Pete the Plumber. They are actually pretty competitive for pricing... they are the biggest buyers of Rheem Water Tanks in Western Canada (or so they say) so they get amazing pricing for parts.
> 
> Definitely would recommend getting a quote at least.



I had a power vented tank and Pete said it was going to be 3k

----------


## sabad66

> They won't quote you until after you've paid ~$200 for the service call. If you decide they are too expensive, you're out the $200. I called just about every plumber I could find and they all told me that exact same thing. I even ended up arguing with some of them, asking why they don't know the cost of a standard 40gal tank and they kept repeating it was just their policy to only quote after the service call has already been made.
> 
> Again, I did not ask anyone for a firm quote over the phone. I asked for tank cost and ballpark figures assuming it was a standard trouble-free install (like is it going to cost me $1000 or $2000 roughly). I repeatedly told them I understood that if something was weird with my situation, the cost may be higher.
> 
> Finally called a friend who is an electrician, asked him for a referral, he gave me the number of a plumber who immediately told me the cost and was there the next day for the tank swap. Every single bigger / well known company I called charged ~$200 for a quote. If they wanted to see it they could, as I had photos of everything.



bizarre. i've never been asked to pay for a quote in my life. In the past 6 months since i moved into my place i've called the following contractors, all provided free quotes in person.

plumbing (new hot water tank):
Pete the Plumber
Knight Plumbing

hvac (new a/c):
Lendrix
Harmony
W&J
Gavin (this was not in person, but we did a video call and he had me show him everything)

Electrical (fishing wire through my finished basement):
Colez Electric
Maple Electrical Services
some independent on kijiji, can't remember the name

----------


## ExtraSlow

Clearview pulled that scam, and THEN gave me an insane quote (nearly $5000) for the install. And that's on a conventional simle install. Buncha assholes.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> bizarre. i've never been asked to pay for a quote in my life. In the past 6 months since i moved into my place i've called the following contractors, all provided free quotes in person.



It's technically the "service call" you're paying for, but they won't quote you without a service call, so it's one in the same at the end of the day even though they don't explicitly charge for quotes. I offered photos/video multiple times (because they said they had to see it first) and was just told "we don't do that". I had very reasonable solutions for everything they wanted but nothing was acceptable until they got their service call money. It's just a predatory scheme, designed to put extra pressure on people with emergencies. They know once you already have a ~$200 sunk cost, you are far more likely to just let them proceed with the rest of the work because at that point you aren't going to eat the $200 and keep shopping around.

----------


## blitz

> If you don't mind sharing, where did you buy your water heater?
> 
> My income property (rental house) was built in 1999 and has the original 40 gallon natural gas water heater, so I won't be surprised if my tenants call to report it leaking at some point. Thinking about replacing it as a preventative maintenance measure.
> 
> Lowe's (Whirlpool) and Home Depot (Rheem) have 6-year warranty models listed for $629, and Rona has a Gemco for $599. Is there a better deal to be had for us non-trades people?



I just picked up one of the 12 year Rheems from Home Depot: https://www.homedepot.ca/product/rhe...nty/1000792353

Honestly I didn't do a lot of research. Since t was about 10 years old, I had been planning on preemptively having Pete the Plumber replace it, but when it started leaking on a Sunday I just wanted it replaced ASAP so I did it myself.

Edit: I don't trust plumbers either, Bluewave Plumbing lied to me and fucked me over when I got them to install a gas line 10 years ago. I've been bitter and wary ever since.

----------


## syscal

Finally got around to figuring out this curved baseboard.

----------


## jwslam

> Finally got around to figuring out this curved baseboard.



Is that with a table saw, circular, or ??

----------


## syscal

> Is that with a table saw, circular, or ??



Sliding compound miter saw.

----------


## jwslam

Interesting... how do u set a depth on that?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Interesting... how do u set a depth on that?



Sliding miters usually have lockable depth, makes repeated cuts like that a breeze.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Real man woukd cut that freehand with a chain saw.

----------


## AndyL

> Real man woukd cut that freehand with his 6o'clock shadow.



Fixed

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fixed



You win.

----------


## speedog

Been looking for an anvil but this 80 pound coupler will do just fine.

Around the house, bird house condo up on a pole, new garage door springs and winding assemblies, silconing a leaky patio roof, trimming back apple tree and lilacs, making tent weights for farmers' market tents, planting some golden raspberries, mounting a couple more 4 foot led fixtures in the garage and probably bit more.

----------


## AndyL

Now I need to print a shark shaped mount for the laser  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

> Attachment 86994



The resemblance is stunning:

----------


## 90_Shelby

Finally finished my home built, custom gate.

----------


## eblend

Hung my old living room TV in my bedroom, did the whole hidden wires approach as I always do, can't stand wires hanging out of any of my TVs!

----------


## cycosis

Finally got the yard taken care of after 3 years of dirt pit and weeds. Started by building a deck. Never done it before. So of course I decide to make it more complicated than a basic design. Still needs steps and some garden boxes to prevent the toddler from falling off. Pretty happy with how it turned out.



Lots of additional blocking to support the picture frame and centre strip. Joists 12" on centre to support 45 degree chevron pattern.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That looks superb.

----------


## cycosis

> That looks superb.



If you’re referring to my post, thx! Came out much better than expected. Was waiting for a major screw up to show itself at every next step but it never really came. I don’t think I’d do it again though. My soft office body is broken... haha

----------


## dj_rice

Did you use any landscaping fabric underneath? If not, won't weeds eventually grow through the deck?

----------


## cycosis

> Did you use any landscaping fabric underneath? If not, won't weeds eventually grow through the deck?



Yup, including swale to guide water away from the house and 3 inches of rock underneath.

----------


## ercchry

Ripped out most of the old dock, just left the crib and a little of the onshore structure... rebuilt everything more or less as it was. Have finished all the structure and decking will be done next trip. Was a super fun vacation, especially ripping out old railroad ties that had 60 years of roots growing in and around them

----------


## eblend

> 



Curious, is there any bylaw regarding building the deck right next to the fence? I built my own that way as well, but don't know if it violates bylaws or not.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Curious, is there any bylaw regarding building the deck right next to the fence? I built my own that way as well, but don't know if it violates bylaws or not.



This was discussed in another thread recently. If I remember correctly it's below a certain height (24"??) it's not considered a deck so the side clearance isn't an issue.

----------


## blitz

> Curious, is there any bylaw regarding building the deck right next to the fence? I built my own that way as well, but don't know if it violates bylaws or not.



That came up a while back. This case looks like a Zero lot line (duplex/shared wall), so you can build right to it. Otherwise if it's under 2ft high, you can build it anywhere you like, if it's over 2ft high you need to follow the normal setbacks.

----------


## eblend

Cool thanks guys. I presume 2 foot high limit doesn't include the railings?

----------


## cet

2 foot to the deck surface. You don’t even need railings on a deck under 2 foot if you don’t want.

Continued to work on my deck over the weekend.

----------


## 88CRX

> 2 foot to the deck surface. You don’t even need railings on a deck under 2 foot if you don’t want.
> 
> Continued to work on my deck over the weekend.



Holy deck wars! That's gonna be awesome.

----------


## sxtasy

Looks go so far, cladding the kitchen in stone? How come you didn't opt for cement board over pressure treated plywood?

----------


## JfuckinC

haha CET that's baddd my man, love it.

I just built a 20'x18' plain ass composite deck lol... ill post a pano of my new backyard after the sod is in and i close up my fence tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## lasimmon

Do you do enough outdoors to justify a kitchen like that? Is your actual kitchen right inside? Seems like wasted space to me. I imagine it would look pretty slick when completed though!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Do you do enough outdoors to justify a kitchen like that? Is your actual kitchen right inside? Seems like wasted space to me.



Some people LOVE eating on their patios man. My Sister and her family always do. They have a wicked outdoor space and use the shit out of it.

----------


## cet

Thanks guys, that's half the deck, the other half will have a dining table on it. 




> Looks go so far, cladding the kitchen in stone? How come you didn't opt for cement board over pressure treated plywood?



I was originally going to clad it in stone but the cost for the stone ended up being way more than I though it would so i'll do it in the same siding as the house. There's cement board behind the pressure treated. I added the pressure treated so that the nails for the siding have something to bite in to. 




> Do you do enough outdoors to justify a kitchen like that? Is your actual kitchen right inside? Seems like wasted space to me. I imagine it would look pretty slick when completed though!



It probably looks fancier than it is. Really all the cabinet functions as is a glorified BBQ stand. I have 2 going in, a gas grill and a Kamado style. The work surface and storage will be nice to have though.

----------


## lasimmon

> Thanks guys, that's half the deck, the other half will have a dining table on it. 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to clad it in stone but the cost for the stone ended up being way more than I though it would so i'll do it in the same siding as the house. There's cement board behind the pressure treated. I added the pressure treated so that the nails for the siding have something to bite in to. 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably looks fancier than it is. Really all the cabinet functions as is a glorified BBQ stand. I have 2 going in, a gas grill and a Kamado style. The work surface and storage will be nice to have though.



I got ya. I was thinking a sink and what not for some reason haha. Looks great!

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Almost done my deck. 2 tier composite. Still have a little trim work to do and a railing being the BBQ and for the stairs. Wish I could add a built in BBQ but couldn't justify the extra cost.

----------


## roopi

> Almost done my deck. 2 tier composite. Still have a little trim work to do and a railing being the BBQ and for the stairs. Wish I could add a built in BBQ but couldn't justify the extra cost.



What did you use for posts for that privacy wall?

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

They have aluminum posts at Lowe's to build them. Basically just mount the posts and the wood slides into rails with spacers. Company name is Hoft.

----------


## JfuckinC

Mother nature fucked me nicely last night on my plan to finish my Sod and fence lol... can't wait to rake concrete dirt and relevel today.

----------


## JfuckinC

Built my Garage, 1’ pony wall, 26x28 10’ ceilings, 18x8 door, grading/filing, cleared all the shit, then fabric, then 20mm rundle down the side of the house as garage, retaining wall, fence, Deck 20’x18’ (went Composite) Annnnd Sod. Got some 70% of patio furniture and we’ll call it good haha. More-so what I did around the house the past 9 months.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Finally got the yard taken care of after 3 years of dirt pit and weeds. Started by building a deck. Never done it before. So of course I decide to make it more complicated than a basic design. Still needs steps and some garden boxes to prevent the toddler from falling off. Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of additional blocking to support the picture frame and centre strip. Joists 12" on centre to support 45 degree chevron pattern.
> ]



Are those the hand-driven screw piles?

- - - Updated - - -

[/B]



> They have aluminum posts at Lowe's to build them. Basically just mount the posts and the wood slides into rails with spacers. Company name is Hoft.



Wonder how it’ll do in wind? Neighbour of ours just about lost theirs... but I also live in airdrie where it’s nuclear wind every day

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

I added blocking under the deck and used 4" lag bolts. So far hasn't budged or moved at all. I also put a bit of a gap between the house and the privacy wall so some wind could get by.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Added a fence and some Polynesian flavour to the back yard. Still lots to do but waiting for our shrubs to be delivered before we can finish it off.

----------


## cycosis

> Built my Garage, 1’ pony wall, 26x28 10’ ceilings, 18x8 door, grading/filing, cleared all the shit, then fabric, then 20mm rundle down the side of the house as garage, retaining wall, fence, Deck 20’x18’ (went Composite) Annnnd Sod. Got some 70% of patio furniture and we’ll call it good haha. More-so what I did around the house the past 9 months.



Whered ya get the discount furniture?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Whered ya get the discount furniture?



Lowes, it was on sale plus 25% off again... pretty decent deal!

----------


## nismodrifter

Bought Fiskars weed pulling tool, best $34.95 spent ever. Pulled all weeds from my lot within 2 hours. No back pain.

Then did the lawn, bagged it for the first time this year. 



The beast. Thanks to 
@jdmakkord
 for the recommendation (Husqvarna w/Honda power). 


Probably need to buy a blower. Mulching leaves alot of mess that takes me too long to broom up.

----------


## nzwasp

Fixed my dishwasher again. This time it was leaking through those two holes in the top of the float. I replaced the float about 4 months ago and then it would leak a little bit of water every time something was placed directly over the top of the float. So I JB welded the top of the float, no more issues. The other patch in the back is where a knife pierced the back wall of the tub.

----------


## dj_rice

Replaced my leaky toilet fill valve (20 years old) with a new Fluidmaster fill valve. So easy and fast!

----------


## tirebob

Got home from thanksgiving dinner with a bit.of a buzz on and figured the time was right to rip out a wall separating the livingroom and kitchen... Big mess but loving the light!

----------


## cet

Great progress Bob

Got the concrete counter poured a few weeks ago. Ground, polished and sealed and was able to put the BBQ’s in yesterday

----------


## Buster

> Great progress Bob
> 
> Got the concrete counter poured a few weeks ago. Ground, polished and sealed and was able to put the BBQ’s in yesterday



that looks awesome with the egg there.

----------


## tirebob

Sweet setup 
@cat
!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

#eggboss

----------


## tonytiger55

I bought these prints while travelling last year. 
I built some frames and I finally put them up.

----------


## flipstah

> Great progress Bob
> 
> Got the concrete counter poured a few weeks ago. Ground, polished and sealed and was able to put the BBQs in yesterday 
> 
> Attachment 87866



Beyond party?

----------


## killramos

> Great progress Bob
> 
> Got the concrete counter poured a few weeks ago. Ground, polished and sealed and was able to put the BBQs in yesterday 
> 
> Attachment 87866



Awesome work

----------


## shadowz

Did some grinding and painting in the garage last weekend, left a pile of mess all over the walls and floor, needed a good mopping

----------


## tirebob

Looks awesome man!

----------


## R-Audi

Replaced my Nest doorbell with a new warrantied one, and also upgraded the transformer. Super impressed that Nest gave me a replacement when the original was 18 months old.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had been messing around putting LED strip lighting into my pantry for a long time, and was having a bunch of small problems with connectors, transformers and other really annoying things. Ripped it all out today, and started over with the Ikea Ledberg strip lights, and it was done in only a couple of hours. 

Top tip, the Ledberg kits come with a 3W transformer that is flakey when you connect mroe than the 3 ligth bars together, because it doesn't output enough wattage. BUT the Ansluta LED driver kit has the exact same funky connector and is a direct swap, so you can drive at least six sections, instead of the 3 that comes in the Ledberg kit. 
https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/ansluta...hite-90405845/
https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/ledberg...hite-80430826/

Pics don't really show much, but there's good light into each shelf now, which is all I wanted. Hope you enjoy my packed pantry:



Have used these Ledberg kits in my basement storage area, and honestly, they are the fastest, cheapest and easiest way to light up a space. $12 per kit. I approve

----------


## bjstare

The real question is, are they on a switch that turns them on when the door is open and turns them off when closed?

If not, you're welcome for adding something to your to-do list.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The prison floodlight level illumination is a bit much. Wife is cleaning out the pantry right now. I suspect I will be asked to reduce the lumens soon.

----------


## speedog

> The prison floodlight level illumination is a bit much. Wife is cleaning out the pantry right now. I suspect I will be asked to reduce the lumens soon.



So it was a make work project.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They all are buddy.

----------


## Darell_n

Cut down a tree in my backyard and Im starting my Pinterest-esque wall mural for the wife. Tree delete was for kids trampoline.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dryer was showing an error code indicating an communication issue. Did a little online digging, then took it apart, pulled apart the wiring harnesses from the cinteol board and reseated them. Reassembled and it seems to work now. Annoying, but a lot better than buying parts or a new dryer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally getting around to fix the water damage in the basement walls/ceiling (fridge ice-cube maker line burst a few years ago).

Also spent the last two weeks shoving all the furniture into two small bedrooms down there to get the carpet re-stretched and cleaned. Figured if I didn't fix the drywall now with an empty room, it would never get done, lol.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Dryer was showing an error code indicating an communication issue.



So thats what married life is like eh

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So that’s what married life is like eh



 my many "dear diary" posts have been pretty clear, but basically yes.

----------


## sabad66

Finally finished this project that the wife has been nagging about since we moved in about a year ago. 

Put a top on this box thing near our front entrance that we keep all our dog stuff in.

Before - no cover:


After - 1/2” oak plywood cut to size, veneered the sides, stained, varnished, put on some hinges and finished off with some nice slow closers so my kids don’t destroy their fingers if they play with it:

----------


## finboy

Painter wrapped up the main floor, I wrapped up the basement, took the night easy with the fiancé and set up the living room

----------


## R-Audi

Bought and hung a new painting in our dining/living room. The painter (Mandy Stobo/Bad Portraits) had a studio sale this weekend and I picked this one up. (At a fairly large discount!) Over the last year we have been trying to upgrade our Ikea/department store prints and adult a bit more with some locally sourced pieces of art.

----------


## Strider

Finally started terminating the nest of ethernet cables in my mechanical room and tracing them to install wireless access points, only to find that cables for the main floor and basement access points and TVs aren't there  :Bang Head:

----------


## finboy

Deadbolt on garage replaced with a keypad, removed more brass components from the front door and replaced with silver.

----------


## eblend

Installed some smart switches on the main floor, controls the kitchen, living room and hallway lights. Mostly because I am lazy, but it's pretty neat in away mode where you can program them to run and turn on at random times to make it look like someone is home

----------


## suntan

Ew, exposed screws.

----------


## lilmira

I gave him kudos for having the top row of screws aligned. Stuffing the wires behind the thicker smart switch really tested my sanity.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Smart switches is one of those investments that would really top my place off, but I just can't justify the expense yet.

----------


## finboy

Placed 2 ikea mirrors, 2 more to go tomorrow, will follow up with pictures when done. The damned things are 66 lbs each, but I really wanted to extend the view we get from our oddball shaped room.

----------


## vengie

Cleaned up mouse poop. 
Mother F$&!ers  :Guns:  :Whipped:

----------


## The_Penguin

> Cleaned up mouse poop. 
> Mother F$&!ers



I hear you. No more mice for the last year or so, still finding poop. Luckily just in the garage and shed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That reminds me, I have to set up some traps. Every winter a few show up in the garage and trailer. Only takes a week to clear them out again.

----------


## vengie

> I hear you. No more mice for the last year or so, still finding poop. Luckily just in the garage and shed.



Are you in a newer community?? 
I’ve killed ~9 in the last few months (since first cold snap) and the last one (estimated) is a god damn ninja.
No trap works.
I had an exterminator come by as I’m at my wits end and he said he thinks it’s only one maybe two MAX. He also said this year there has been a significant uptick in mice for some reason.

These things are a god damn nuisance.

----------


## gmc72

Built a ramp for my dog so I don't have to lift her up the stairs on the deck since her surgery. She hasn't used it yet, but she will. Just some 3ft long 2x4's on each side of some 1/2" plywood and a mat on top for grip. I hope she uses it soon as my back is killing me!!

----------


## speedog

> Are you in a newer community?? 
> I’ve killed ~9 in the last few months (since first cold snap) and the last one (estimated) is a god damn ninja.
> No trap works.
> I had an exterminator come by as I’m at my wits end and he said he thinks it’s only one maybe two MAX. He also said this year there has been a significant uptick in mice for some reason.
> 
> These things are a god damn nuisance.



Get the green pellets, best solution I've found for our place.

----------


## schurchill39

Primed my basement ceiling. Cutting in BLOWWSSS. One more coat then I can have them come spray the texture. 

Also sent out an email to the company that built my cabinets for a small vanity for a set cost plus a bottle of Christmas cheer for their shop, lets see if it gets accepted!

----------


## finboy

Finally mounted the last 2 mirrors, fuck math

----------


## ExtraSlow

Replaced the wall switch for my downstairs fireplace. Had to do this for my main floor fireplace a couple of years ago. I used an $8 20A switch, which seems to have a more solid connection than the $2 15A switches. I kow the fireeplace only send milliamps as a signal, but those cheap switches don't seen to last long. 
Can you spot the heavy duty switch?

----------


## Swank

Red switches impress dem bitches  :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also, had a weird leak in the ensuite. The pex crimp was leaking under the faucet. I don't know how after a dozen years the crimp itself can somehow start leaking, but the calcium build-up wasn't anywhere near the threaded connection, so I'm sure it was the crimp. Replaced with this connector.

----------


## schurchill39

> Primed my basement ceiling. Cutting in BLOWWSSS. One more coat then I can have them come spray the texture. 
> 
> Also sent out an email to the company that built my cabinets for a small vanity for a set cost plus a bottle of Christmas cheer for their shop, lets see if it gets accepted!



Company would not accept my vanity offer but did cut it down a bit if I installed it myself. And I take back what I said about cutting in, caulking was way worse. 

Carpet got installed yesterday. I have a few paint touch ups to do and then paint some doors and the main rooms are done. On to the bathroom

----------


## vengie

> Replaced the wall switch for my downstairs fireplace. Had to do this for my main floor fireplace a couple of years ago. I used an $8 20A switch, which seems to have a more solid connection than the $2 15A switches. I kow the fireeplace only send milliamps as a signal, but those cheap switches don't seen to last long. 
> Can you spot the heavy duty switch?



Where did you pick it up?? My upstairs fireplace switch seems to have gone bad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Where did you pick it up?? My upstairs fireplace switch seems to have gone bad.



Lowes. They have a few. Packaging looks like this:

----------


## B.Spilner

Removed all home automation switches and etc. Dumbed down the house

----------


## speedog

> Removed all home automation switches and etc. Dumbed down the house



Umm, why? Seems to be the opposite think of most beyond members.

----------


## B.Spilner

Lol Purchased a new place. Will be adding more and now debating switching my wink for a samsung.

----------


## killramos

Spent all day watching 3 burley men move all my stuff.

Been an exhausting day. lol

----------


## speedog

> Lol Purchased a new place. Will be adding more and now debating switching my wink for a samsung.



Nothing in the "Post your latest purchase" thread?

----------


## B.Spilner

> Nothing in the "Post your latest purchase" thread?



The house? Possession on the 11th! Dream garage  :Wink:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The house? Possession on the 11th! Dream garage



Ok, Fuck the house, but you gotta post pics of the garage buddy.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Ok, Fuck the house, but you gotta post pics of the garage buddy.



I'm only it for the garage, wife can have the rest. Pics to come!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Spent all day watching 3 burley men move all my stuff.
> 
> Been an exhausting day. lol



Did you tip? Or, give them the tip?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Click, save to c:/spankbank/favourites

----------


## killramos

> Did you tip? Or, give them the tip?



They left satisfied, I felt more violated.

----------


## dj_rice

Changed the batteries in a few door sensors for my Vivint alarm system. Going to change all of them tonight as its been 5 years since install and I'm getting low battery warnings the past few days in this cold.

----------


## killramos

Got the priorities taken care of in the new place...

Half assed AV Setup / Networking for now until I figure out what to do. But this is the first time I have had my TV setup within THX recommended viewing distance (happy coincidence) which looks awesome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Changed a telephone RJ12 jack to an RJ45 jack so I have a network port in my living room where my wife wants to put our desktop. So handy that my house was wired with all Cat5e cabling. Kind of annoying that most rooms have just the "old fashioned" telephone jacks. I suspect the guy who built this house was an old dude, and he dreamed of telephones in every room. Funny, I have zero wired telephones anywhere, and I dream of networked computing devices in every room.

----------


## Darell_n

At least it wasn’t wired with Cat5 like mine. Wifi is faster but my Cat5 is a lot more steady.

----------


## killramos

> Changed a telephone RJ12 jack to an RJ45 jack so I have a network port in my living room where my wife wants to put our desktop. So handy that my house was wired with all Cat5e cabling. Kind of annoying that most rooms have just the "old fashioned" telephone jacks. I suspect the guy who built this house was an old dude, and he dreamed of telephones in every room. Funny, I have zero wired telephones anywhere, and I dream of networked computing devices in every room.



Honestly until around 6-8 years ago I would say that telephone jacks would be near universally more valuable to a homeowner than Ethernet.

I’m mad jelly, my place doesn’t even have a single phone line wired anywhere let alone Cat5, and essentially no Coax either it’s kindof messed up.

I might have to get a bit more aggressive and run a conduit to my attic and pull some cables through so I can have more reliable wifi.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My advice is that if you are running new cable, run 2x Cat6 to every location. Can be handy to have two wired connections.

Or just move to a better house. Sounds like you bought a shit heap.

----------


## A2VR6

This is intertesting, I have a bunch of cat 5e in the walls but none of them are terminated, just just sit behind this blank plate (as well as a unterminated coax) in my wall. Should think about terminating them and getting a wired network setup.

----------


## killramos

> Or just move to a better house. Sounds like you bought a shit heap.



Correct. Haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This is intertesting, I have a bunch of cat 5e in the walls but none of them are terminated, just just sit behind this blank plate (as well as a unterminated coax) in my wall. Should think about terminating them and getting a wired network setup.



I have the tool and ends if you want. Or just buy the "punch-down" type from the hardware store. I think you don't need a special crimper for those.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah a simple RJ45-compatible punchdown tool is all you need to get going. I installed a cheap gigabit switch and a wall-mounted patch panel in my utility room and connected all the house CAT5e feeds to it, works perfectly. Punchdown-style RJ45 keystone faceplates from Amazon or Monoprice are cheap.

----------


## Swank

You can still plug RJ11/RJ12 into an RJ45 port and use it for analog phones, they just use the centre 2 pins. As long as the other end is connected to the phone service at your home's demarcation you're good to go.

----------


## A2VR6

> I have the tool and ends if you want. Or just buy the "punch-down" type from the hardware store. I think you don't need a special crimper for those.



Thanks! I might take you up on that, I first have to figure out where the other end of the ethernet cable is... i think it somewhere buried in the drywall behind my electrical panel in the laundry room.

----------


## speedog

Replaced countertops in a friend's 2 Airbnbs yesterday and today. And an hour late this afternoon to replace the front brake pads in my wife's SUV.

----------


## B.Spilner

90% packed and ready to move. Jesus you dont realize how much shit you have until you start packing...

----------


## dirtsniffer

Drank and watched football

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Drank and watched football



Made nachos, smoked wings, drank and watched football. Nice little day.

----------


## spikerS

Built a quick workbench and assembly table today. This one is temporary as I needed something to work on for now until I am ready to build my actual bench.


Also, built a power tool rack and charging station. Need to add another shelf in there, but it works for now. My woodshop is starting to take shape!

----------


## Buster

> Made nachos, smoked wings, drank and watched football. Nice little day.






> Built a quick workbench and assembly table today. This one is temporary as I needed something to work on for now until I am ready to build my actual bench.
> 
> 
> Also, built a power tool rack and charging station. Need to add another shelf in there, but it works for now. My woodshop is starting to take shape!




hahha...the contrast!

----------


## bjstare

> Also, built a power tool rack and charging station. Need to add another shelf in there, but it works for now. My woodshop is starting to take shape!



I like that! All of mine are strewn across the garage/house all the time, I think I might just build one of these.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> hahha...the contrast!



He and I are Bros, but we do run very different programs.

----------


## blitz

I replaced a feed roller and disassembled/cleaned the drivetrain on spikers new planer. 30 years of grease and dust gone and its back to new

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice!

----------


## spikerS

> I like that! All of mine are strewn across the garage/house all the time, I think I might just build one of these.



i debated building it, but zero regrets. Keeps it all organized and clean and I don't have to worry about if my batteries are charged or not, and I can put my hands on anything I need quickly, and at the end of the day, makes for an easy cleanup. My only regret is I should have built it a bit wider for my other tools too LOL

----------


## sabad66

> i debated building it, but zero regrets. Keeps it all organized and clean and I don't have to worry about if my batteries are charged or not, and I can put my hands on anything I need quickly, and at the end of the day, makes for an easy cleanup. My only regret is I should have built it a bit wider for my other tools too LOL



Do you have a heated garage? Looks like a great setup but storing batteries in the cold is a good way to kill them in my experience.

----------


## Darell_n

> Do you have a heated garage? Looks like a great setup but storing batteries in the cold is a good way to kill them in my experience.



Charging them in the cold will kill them, storing or using them frozen won't be an issue. I've had all my battery powered tools in an outside work truck over the last 20 years and have no issues. Not using a battery is the biggest killer.

----------


## spikerS

> Do you have a heated garage? Looks like a great setup but storing batteries in the cold is a good way to kill them in my experience.



I have a heater in the garage, but it is only turned on when I am out there. As far as killing the batteries, I am not worried. They are Ridgid batts, and carry a lifetime warranty.

----------


## sabad66

> Charging them in the cold will kill them, storing or using them frozen won't be an issue. I've had all my battery powered tools in an outside work truck over the last 20 years and have no issues. Not using a battery is the biggest killer.



There’s a lot of mixed info out there. My greenworks lawnmower battery guideline says:

• If the battery will not be used for 3 months or more, please store the battery in a room temperature environment. Please fully charge before storage.

https://www.greenworkstools.ca/produ...07_English.pdf

Don’t really know what to believe but since these 80V are $150 brand new each I follow their guidance. I’ve killed a Ryobi battery before but I wasn’t sure if it it was because I stored it empty or if it was because I left it in I heated garage all winter.

----------


## sabad66

> I have a heater in the garage, but it is only turned on when I am out there. As far as killing the batteries, I am not worried. They are Ridgid batts, and carry a lifetime warranty.



Lifetime warranty for batteries is amazing, didn’t know anyone did that.

----------


## Darell_n

> There’s a lot of mixed info out there. My greenworks lawnmower battery guideline says:
> 
> • If the battery will not be used for 3 months or more, please store the battery in a room temperature environment. Please fully charge before storage.
> 
> https://www.greenworkstools.ca/produ...07_English.pdf
> 
> Don’t really know what to believe but since these 80V are $150 brand new each I follow their guidance. I’ve killed a Ryobi battery before but I wasn’t sure if it it was because I stored it empty or if it was because I left it in I heated garage all winter.



Being a seasonal tool, they want the battery to be stored at room temperatures to slow down the loss of charge. If you used the battery every week or two, it wouldn't matter where it was stored. They all lose charge over time, 3 months in the cold may drop the charge to damaging levels. Ideally lithium batteries are kept somewhere at 1/2 charge, like my Lenovo laptop set to maintenance mode. Plugged in keeps the batteries between 50-60%, no higher.

----------


## B.Spilner

Getting the new garage all setup!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Lifetime warranty for batteries is amazing, didnt know anyone did that.



It's pretty handy, although the lifetime warranty only applies to batteries bought as part of a tool kit. Loose batteries don't get the lifetime warranty sadly.

----------


## Maxt

Started out doing wheel bearings. Ended up building lift perches for my rolling jack so I can lift the truck without killing myself.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Getting the new garage all setup!



Nice! Seems like a huge garage, or just small cars lol mine is 27×25 and it looks way smaller lol what size is it?

----------


## spikerS

Built my cross cut sled for my table saw. After building it, I got it accurate to 0.175 of an inch over about 10 inches. Ran my measurement calculations and made a few adjustments, and in the end I was able to get the error margin down to 0.00025 of an inch over a 35 inch span. It's not going to get any more accurate than that! Lol


Picture of said crosscut sled on my table saw.


Also finished up my dust collection cart. Tried to use the little wheels from the shop vac, but that isn't going to work so I need to get some smaller castors for it. This was build purely for function, didn't worry much about the looks here.

----------


## schurchill39

> Built my cross cut sled for my table saw. After building it, I got it accurate to 0.175 of an inch over about 10 inches. Ran my measurement calculations and made a few adjustments, and in the end I was able to get the error margin down to 0.00025 of an inch over a 35 inch span. It's not going to get any more accurate than that! Lol
> 
> 
> Picture of said crosscut sled on my table saw.
> 
> 
> Also finished up my dust collection cart. Tried to use the little wheels from the shop vac, but that isn't going to work so I need to get some smaller castors for it. This was build purely for function, didn't worry much about the looks here.



Love it. When ever the rubber castors go on sale at princess auto I pick up a few to keep on hand for when I get ambitious and decide to build something. They are good to have in your tickle trunk.

----------


## gmc72

> Getting the new garage all setup!



Having a serious case of Garage envy right now!! That is an amazing garage.


We spent the weekend fixing and painting my garage door, fixing and painting any damage to our walls, and met with our realtor to get our house on the market by Thursday!! It's picture day tomorrow, then 3 months (or less) of keeping it show home clean.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good excuse to visit caster land 
@spikerS
!

----------


## B.Spilner

> Nice! Seems like a huge garage, or just small cars lol mine is 27×25 and it looks way smaller lol what size is it?



It's a 4 car tandem, but the main rectangle is 26x22 and the tandem part is the man cave 10x11. All together just over 700sqft. And yes these cars are small, if I threw my f150 in there it would eat half of it lol.

----------


## Disoblige

> It's a 4 car tandem, but the main rectangle is 26x22 and the tandem part is the man cave 10x11. All together just over 700sqft. And yes these cars are small, if I threw my f150 in there it would eat half of it lol.



Sweet place to work on the car and have the game on or something. Where the heck is the beer fridge?  :Wink:

----------


## B.Spilner

> Sweet place to work on the car and have the game on or something. Where the heck is the beer fridge?



Haha fridge is on the way, looking for a red mini fridge to help match the theme! Also not sure if it shows but that's a 60"on the wall.

----------


## AndyL

Kung flu has impacted my supplies lol.

Molding some new hot end covers because the ones I ordered in January still aren't here. And they're now 11$ each on amazon. 

@sikid111
 you're giving everyone garage envy  :ROFL!:

----------


## Swank

> Getting the new garage all setup!



I know it's on the ceiling but all those black cords for the lights look sloppy, I'd bundle and tie up the slack and add white wire loom to make it almost disappear. Even without that done it's still a killer garage overall, nice work  :thumbs up:

----------


## B.Spilner

> I know it's on the ceiling but all those black cords for the lights look sloppy, I'd bundle and tie up the slack and add white wire loom to make it almost disappear. Even without that done it's still a killer garage overall, nice work



Haha its coming, im just trying to figure out where exactly i want the lights and if i need more. Weve only owned the house for 3 weeks tommorow.

Today im cleaning paint off our hardwood since the painters blow ass, and i wont allow them back in the house...

----------


## B.Spilner

> Kung flu has impacted my supplies lol.
> 
> 
> 
> @sikid111
>  you're giving everyone garage envy



15 years of working on cars in the back of apartments and on gravel driveways, I'm glad I'm able to do it haha

----------


## B.Spilner

Bought wood and painted it. 



Also put a base on my hydro tent so I can put it in a carpeted room. No more store bought veggies soon!

----------


## B.Spilner

Turned that wood into....

----------


## firebane

LOL that garage is way to clean and spotless. That is a garage that will never see a grinder or welder  :Big Grin:  LOL.

----------


## B.Spilner

> LOL that garage is way to clean and spotless. That is a garage that will never see a grinder or welder  LOL.



I'll weld and grind in the house before I do it in here haha

----------


## 88CRX

> I'll weld and grind in the house before I do it in here haha



<Slow clap>

Need the weather to warm up so I can move cars and get my garage done. Fucking dungeon garage right now.

----------


## B.Spilner

Ok last one for the week, feature wall using the same colors, but changing the sheen. Paint from dulux, lifemaster eggshell and matte. Wall took a couple hours spread out over 2 days for cure time. 

Love this look, so subtle.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Getting the new garage all setup! 
> 
> snip



Is that a McKee home? We looked at one with a very similar garage layout.

----------


## OliviaD

[QUOTE=sikid111;4853257]Ok last one for the week, feature wall using the same colors, but changing the sheen. Paint from dulux, lifemaster eggshell and matte. Wall took a couple hours spread out over 2 days for cure time. 

Love this look, so subtle. 

The stripes look very elegant, I like it)

----------


## spikerS

I bought my eldest daughter a new bed, but she still had a shitty and breaking metal frame. I took the time and built her a new bedframe. turned out really nice.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Is that a McKee home? We looked at one with a very similar garage layout.





Victory homes.

----------


## cet

Spent the day getting my dust collection finished. I had one of the 2 HP Harbor Freight dust collectors. Took it off the cart, swapped the impeller out for a larger one, mounted it to the wall and then added a cyclone to make it 2 stage. Next thing to do was run all the piping.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cleaned the tube thingy under my daughter's sink. Hair and other assorted filth was preventing proper drainage.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Spent the day getting my dust collection finished. I had one of the 2 HP Harbor Freight dust collectors. Took it off the cart, swapped the impeller out for a larger one, mounted it to the wall and then added a cyclone to make it 2 stage. Next thing to do was run all the piping.



Love this. I can tell we would be friends.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Cleaned the tube thingy under my daughter's sink. Hair and other assorted filth was preventing proper drainage. 
> ]



Bathroom twinsies today! Except I'm replacing our main bathroom tap and drain. Old one wasn't operable by a 5 yo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cleaned tub drain in same bathroom years ago I had a toddler who would bring toilet paper into the bath.

Put air in my truck tires too. Having my whole family home is good incentive to not just sit on the couch.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Plugged in my electric car.

----------


## cdnsir

> Cleaned the tube thingy under my daughter's sink. Hair and other assorted filth was preventing proper drainage.



Did the same thing. The wife's side was nasty with sludge in the U pipe and hairy slime down the stopper. 

Also cleaned then RainX'd the shower doors. Read online that it will help with soap scum and in theory should...

----------


## tirebob

I went and shovelled two feet deep of snow off of about 1/4 of my roof, thought I was gonna die and went and had a nap... Good times.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... 
> 
> Also cleaned then RainX'd the shower doors. Read online that it will help with soap scum and in theory should...



Been meaning to do this for years. Please let me know how it works.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Did the same thing. The wife's side was nasty with sludge in the U pipe and hairy slime down the stopper. 
> 
> Also cleaned then RainX'd the shower doors. Read online that it will help with soap scum and in theory should...



Can you squeegee it also? We rain x and squeegee and glass looks brand new all the time..

----------


## The_Penguin

OK not today, a few weeks ago. #1 Furnace (main floor, 2nd floor) having issues. 20-year-old Lennox. Not the usual takes several tries to light (flame sensor) problem. This one was weird.
Combustion fan comes on, burners light. Comes up to temp, blower comes on. Then - gas valve cycles off on off on off on for about 20 seconds then total shutdown.
Intermittent. I had to wait a while to catch it happening where I could go and troubleshoot. 
I thought it was going to be a faulty gas valve but when I checked, the voltage to the gas valve was cycling, at the same rate as the status LEDs on the control board. When it shut down, fault code was a bad control board.
Oh great. I have replaced the control board in EVERY Lennox furnace in all 3 houses I've owned. Look up part numbers, check availability.. yeah, not happening for a while. And it's fargin cold out.
So I think. hmm intermittent problem, probably repairable. Bad connection, solder joint, bad passive component....
Out comes the board. Get it on the bench, joints all look good. Bit of corrosion on one electrolytic cap from a previous AC freeze/melt. Replace it. Oh hell, there's only 6 electrolytic caps, I have a shit-ton of caps in stock from doing monitor/TV/general electronic repairs, let's pull em all. 1 was leaky, 1 had really high esr, and the corroded one fell apart upon removal.
I replaced them all. Has been rock-solid since. About $3.00 worth of parts and 40 minutes of my time.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Can you squeegee it also? We rain x and squeegee and glass looks brand new all the time..



Never heard of the rain-x thing. I'd like to not have to squeegee after every use. 10mm thick glass all around, I'm tired of doing it lol

----------


## jwslam

> Never heard of the rain-x thing. I'd like to not have to squeegee after every use. 10mm thick glass all around, I'm tired of doing it lol



Do u even shower there? There's not a single bottle in sight.

Rain-x is for car windshields to make them "slippery" to water.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2B57fxQSP4

----------


## B.Spilner

RainX works great for shower doors, even if you dont squeegee itll be hell of a lot better then nothing. Or squeegee every couple days just to help take off some of the calcium build up. 

Also wear a mask while applying, shit will fuck you up lol.

----------


## gmc72

> Did the same thing. The wife's side was nasty with sludge in the U pipe and hairy slime down the stopper. 
> 
> Also cleaned then RainX'd the shower doors. Read online that it will help with soap scum and in theory should...



I wondered about Rain-X, let me know if it helps.

----------


## nismodrifter

^yes Rain X works amazing.

I did that yesterday as well. CLR'd the glass first to remove all deposits and then and apply Rain X. I usually re apply after 6 months. With squeeging + rain x your glass will remain as new.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Rain-X or Aquapel work awesome on shower doors. Was using it for years before we got rid of the glass doors.

I use Aquapel on my Induction stove too. Messes are way easier to clean up.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Unplugged my electric car.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Unplugged my electric car.



Where do you find the time!

I feel like I need on your list lol. 90ish rolls of toilet paper, 1.78L spiced rum, 8 edibles that I turned into 32 hehe

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Do u even shower there? There's not a single bottle in sight.
> 
> Rain-x is for car windshields to make them "slippery" to water.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2B57fxQSP4



Lol that was a pic from my walk through a few years ago when it was getting built. Still looks largely the same though haha

----------


## B.Spilner



----------


## Tik-Tok

In this weather? That paint isn't going to last. It should be at 10+ for at least 48 hours, but the longer the better.

----------


## B.Spilner

> In this weather? That paint isn't going to last. It should be at 10+ for at least 48 hours, but the longer the better.



Oh itll last until I change to a new color. Had my mini heater on it for about 6 hours.. we do doors right until -20. Never have an issue.

----------


## arcticcat522

Looks 100.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Replaced the gas valve and temperature probe on the hot water heater today. I was thinking of calling someone, but it wasn't bad. Tested the lines to make sure no leaks and she's good as new! It took one cold shower for me to fix that.

----------


## lasimmon

That orange door.. Um...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brightly coloured doors are awesome. I approve!

----------


## B.Spilner

The vinyl jungle is so blah! Had to add some color, like to swicth it out every year or two... so who knows what wacky color will be next.

----------


## flipstah

I like it. Looking good!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Replaced the inducer motor on the furnace that was packing it in. I also bought the replacement squirrel cage fan as it was recommended, which turned out to be sage advice because I had to hacksaw that fucker off the old motor to get the mounting bracket I needed.

----------


## Brent.ff

progress. still lots to fix/learn. too frigging cold in alberta to have a thriving starter

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That looks delicious.

----------


## B.Spilner

Gettin shit done. Had some extra Philip's hue led strip hanging around so... under under cabinet lighting.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Brightly coloured doors are awesome. I approve!



The real trick is to have a red light over the door.

----------


## cet

> Gettin shit done. Had some extra Philip's hue led strip hanging around so... under under cabinet lighting.



I like how that turned out

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Gettin shit done. Had some extra Philip's hue led strip hanging around so... under under cabinet lighting.
> 
> Attachment 90166



That looks nice. Are you an aircraft mechanic?

----------


## B.Spilner

> That looks nice. Are you an aircraft mechanic?



No? Lol

----------


## jwslam

> Gettin shit done. Had some extra Philip's hue led strip hanging around so... under under cabinet lighting.



Did u have that pre-wired in or how r u getting power?

----------


## B.Spilner

> Did u have that pre-wired in or how r u getting power?



Theres a plug for the stove in the center cabinet. Just drilled a hole through the bottom if the cabinet and snuck everything in there.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Gettin shit done. Had some extra Philip's hue led strip hanging around so... under under cabinet lighting.
> 
> Attachment 90166



Underglow is cool again, so long is it's in your kitchen. Go with green and hide stolen DVD players in the cabinets. Don't let them disrespect your family.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Underglow is cool again, so long is it's in your kitchen. Go with green and hide stolen DVD players in the cabinets. Don't let them disrespect your family.



I'm running outta shit to do, so I might make that come true.

----------


## mr2mike

> I wondered about Rain-X, let me know if it helps.



Been doing that for years works great. No degradation to the glass. 
Poor people use soap scum remover and wash with sponge.

----------


## flipstah

Busy day but reorganized my furniture and put up some artwork. Phew, took a while.

https://imgur.com/jJWfWIk
https://imgur.com/kpPiIUw
https://imgur.com/lqBaSu1
https://imgur.com/Cmkamsz

----------


## Ekliptix

Putting up 2 layers of white panels in my home shop to make it look a bit nicer. The ceiling is a pain in the ass. 
Also ordered some LED lights to quadruple the current lumen output, 30,000 to 130,000 lumens.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Putting up 2 layers of white panels in my home shop to make it look a bit nicer. The ceiling is a pain in the ass. 
> Also ordered some LED lights to quadruple the current lumen output, 30,000 to 130,000 lumens.



Why not just paint it all white?

----------


## Ekliptix

I've painted plywood before. It sucks. This is easier and cheaper. I think I paid $250 for 1000 of these panels.

----------


## 2020

Rolled 500 223rem this afternoon 

photo hosting sites

----------


## Kloubek

Brought my trailer out of storage. Not that I think I am using it any time soon, but my contract was up for storage. 

Had to park it on my driveway for now, since the gravel pad beside the driveway is still some 2 feet high with snow.

----------


## spikerS

Cut, sanded, and packaged up 23 birdhouse kits to give out for free to kids in my community. 

With so many people getting laid off, and kids not in school, I figured I would give back to the community. Giving them out for free. Started off with using scraps I had in the shop, but ended up getting over 50 requests, so I have had to buy additional wood. Should have these all finished tomorrow and delivered tomorrow night. Plus side is, people have offered to donate some cash towards the materials so hopefully all I will be out of pocket for is saw blade sharpening and an new hole saw since plywood fucks those up pretty quickly  :ROFL!:

----------


## B.Spilner

> Cut, sanded, and packaged up 23 birdhouse kits to give out for free to kids in my community. 
> 
> With so many people getting laid off, and kids not in school, I figured I would give back to the community. Giving them out for free. Started off with using scraps I had in the shop, but ended up getting over 50 requests, so I have had to buy additional wood. Should have these all finished tomorrow and delivered tomorrow night. Plus side is, people have offered to donate some cash towards the materials so hopefully all I will be out of pocket for is saw blade sharpening and an new hole saw since plywood fucks those up pretty quickly



Rep'd!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Cut, sanded, and packaged up 23 birdhouse kits to give out for free to kids in my community. 
> 
> With so many people getting laid off, and kids not in school, I figured I would give back to the community. Giving them out for free. Started off with using scraps I had in the shop, but ended up getting over 50 requests, so I have had to buy additional wood. Should have these all finished tomorrow and delivered tomorrow night. Plus side is, people have offered to donate some cash towards the materials so hopefully all I will be out of pocket for is saw blade sharpening and an new hole saw since plywood fucks those up pretty quickly



That is great! When are you allowed back out into the public?

----------


## spikerS

> That is great! When are you allowed back out into the public?



I am now. Our quaranteen officially ended last Thursday.

----------


## D'z Nutz

That's awesome!

----------


## B.Spilner

Spent 2 days and cannot get the PH right on the new tub, no matter how much PHdown i put in, trying muriatic acid tommorow.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Spent 2 days and cannot get the PH right on the new tub, no matter how much PHdown i put in, trying muriatic acid tommorow.



Go slow with the acid, and have the wind at your back. For that size tub, I’d start with a cup, or 250ml

----------


## B.Spilner

> Go slow with the acid, and have the wind at your back. For that size tub, I’d start with a cup, or 250ml



Serious?? I'm reading like 3 teaspoons from poolcalculater.com.... tub is only 125g

----------


## ercchry

> Serious?? I'm reading like 3 teaspoons from poolcalculater.com.... tub is only 125g



125 GRAM tub?! Is this a tub for ants?!  :ROFL!: 

But seriously... when I first got a tub I used a LOT of test strips... you will go mad. I don’t even measure things now, a splash of this, a dash of that... slight burn of chlorine n the nostrils and off you go

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Serious?? I'm reading like 3 teaspoons from poolcalculater.com.... tub is only 125g



I was guessing the volume of the tub. But thinking about our pool dose in TX, a couple teaspoons does make sense

----------


## B.Spilner

> 125 GRAM tub?! Is this a tub for ants?! 
> 
> But seriously... when I first got a tub I used a LOT of test strips... you will go mad. I don’t even measure things now, a splash of this, a dash of that... slight burn of chlorine n the nostrils and off you go



I read that using Derek zoolander voice haha. 

Once I get the first round done and get used to it a bit I'll be splashing and dashing the rest of the way.

- - - Updated - - -




> I was guessing the volume of the tub. But thinking about our pool dose in TX, a couple teaspoons does make sense



Yea 2 person, 125 gallon. Not big at all. Just threw in 3 teaspoons, ph was at 9.0. Hopefully they will correct ph and alk, will know in a hour.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Can you find the drop test kits? Much more reliable.

----------


## AndyL

pH of 9 is pretty wild - Calgary tap water last I checked is running around 8.2

Sure you're not adding pH up rather than down?

----------


## B.Spilner

> Can you find the drop test kits? Much more reliable.



I'll look into this, but I'm using my blue lab PH pen now so alot more accurate then a color lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> pH of 9 is pretty wild - Calgary tap water last I checked is running around 8.2
> 
> Sure you're not adding pH up rather than down?



I got 9 from the test strips but my meter said dif. Right out of the tap. It's been a bit high the last few months..


- - - Updated - - -

The acid did the trick! Dropped and levels are a hell of a lot better. When I googled my issue it seemed like a few people have ran into it, and then switched to acid and it solved it. 

130g of ph down over 2 days, and it didn't move once. 3 teaspoons of the acid and down to 7.2 in an hour.

----------


## sabad66

> I'll look into this, but I'm using my blue lab PH pen now so alot more accurate then a color lol.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I got 9 from the test strips but my meter said dif. Right out of the tap. It's been a bit high the last few months..
> 
> 
> ...



i have the same pen. You get it from incredigrow? How often do you calibrate it?

----------


## B.Spilner

> i have the same pen. You get it from incredigrow? How often do you calibrate it?



Hydro-lite in Edmonton. I usually calibrate every 2-3 months depending on how much I use it. Not sure how I feel about using it in the hot tub and then the hydroponics...

----------


## The Cosworth

OK maybe I should start a new thread, but I've seen advice here. I need some help with the doors on my house. Specifically the exterior doors. It is strange, it is almost like the trim or the door are 1/8th of an inch out. They've always been that way but now that I'm on week 3 of being at home, it is really getting to me.

I've tried adjusting them with ever known 'trick' in the book. Resetting the hinges, bending the hinges, even getting some weather stripping and stuffing it in there. They just don't seem right. Is there a way to move the door closer to the deadbolt side? It isn't out of square, I've checked that. It swings fine. I just get leaks.

----------


## spikerS

Got another 20 birdhouses cut, sanded, and packaged up. Delivering them to the kids in the neighborhood tonight.

----------


## thinmyster

This was the best video I’ve seen for hinge shimming

----------


## blitz

> OK maybe I should start a new thread, but I've seen advice here. I need some help with the doors on my house. Specifically the exterior doors. It is strange, it is almost like the trim or the door are 1/8th of an inch out. They've always been that way but now that I'm on week 3 of being at home, it is really getting to me.
> 
> I've tried adjusting them with ever known 'trick' in the book. Resetting the hinges, bending the hinges, even getting some weather stripping and stuffing it in there. They just don't seem right. Is there a way to move the door closer to the deadbolt side? It isn't out of square, I've checked that. It swings fine. I just get leaks.



You could put flat 1/16” shins behind the hinges on both the frame and the door. Should shift it over.

----------


## The Cosworth

> You could put flat 1/16” shins behind the hinges on both the frame and the door. Should shift it over.






> This was the best video I’ve seen for hinge shimming



I feel stupid I didn't think about this before. Thanks

----------


## jwslam

Gonna try and get through this list for Apr

So far Day 1 seems to be just moving things into a pile elsewhere

----------


## AndyL

Figure it's worth asking here...

Looking for local sources - more on affordable side not baller side. 

Tslot extrusion in 6'+ lengths 10 series imperial or 20 series metric. 

And does anyone know of a sign shop that might have hunks of ACP/alucobond they sell from the scrap pile?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Changing light bulbs that cost me $8 a few years ago and should have lasted a decade.
Le irritating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cleaned the tube thingy under my daughter's sink. Hair and other assorted filth was preventing proper drainage. 
> Attachment 90063
> Attachment 90064
> Attachment 90065



Had to take the sink stopper thingy and reassemble. Must have been backwards. But it works good now.

----------


## mr2mike

> Changing light bulbs that cost me $8 a few years ago and should have lasted a decade.
> Le irritating.



Yet another way China has effed everyone.

----------


## Darell_n

Poked my finger through the basement ceiling drywall. Bathtub drain failed while my kid was soaking in the tub. Good times all around.

----------


## blitz

> Figure it's worth asking here...
> 
> Looking for local sources - more on affordable side not baller side. 
> 
> Tslot extrusion in 6'+ lengths 10 series imperial or 20 series metric. 
> 
> And does anyone know of a sign shop that might have hunks of ACP/alucobond they sell from the scrap pile?



I have some 10 or 20 and a lot of hardware, 3 foot lengths though

----------


## AndyL

> I have some 10 or 20 and a lot of hardware, 3 foot lengths though



Thanks it's that 3'/1m lengths that's driving me nuts  :ROFL!:  because i need longer lengths. Was hoping to find a shop that stocked them as it's turning into regular purchases...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Replaced a pair of these before catastrophe.

 

*Who does #2 work for*!!!?

I maintain that by these being mounted only down their middles that the leverage the wheels get is what is wrecking mine. But, I recall stating that before and a garage pro in the forum said I was wrong. I think...

----------


## AndyL

You've got another issue if you keep snapping the #2's. Got damage on the bottom panel (ie bent/creased?) Or big heavy wood door?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You've got another issue if you keep snapping the #2's. Got damage on the bottom panel (ie bent/creased?) Or big heavy wood door?



These are the first #2's I've replaced. I had to do the #1's in August and see below for the #3's showing stress cracks.
The door is not damaged that I can see and it's not wood but it is 18' x 8' so it's pretty big. *At least, that's what _she_ said...
I think it's aligned reasonably well as I've been keeping a sharp eye on it since the #1's went to shit on me. Actually, "sharp eye" isn't fair to say, as I'm not an expert although I've installed a couple doors over the years.

----------


## AndyL

> These are the first #2's I've replaced. I had to do the #1's in August and see below for the #3's showing stress cracks.
> The door is not damaged that I can see and it's not wood but it is 18' x 8' so it's pretty big. *At least, that's what _she_ said...
> I think it's aligned reasonably well as I've been keeping a sharp eye on it since the #1's went to shit on me. Actually, "sharp eye" isn't fair to say, as I'm not an expert although I've installed a couple doors over the years.



Shoot me a pm with an overall picture - probably tracks/door out of level. No they should last decades, something's off kilter causing a twist which is killing them off.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Shoot me a pm with an overall picture - probably tracks/door out of level. No they should last decades, something's off kilter causing a twist which is killing them off.



Hmmm, okay. I'll find a way within the next couple weeks when vehicles are out.

----------


## The_Penguin

Cleaned up this nastyness.

----------


## tonytiger55

Replaced right front light bulb on the Zonda. 
The old one was working intermittently when I reconnected it outside of the headlight attachment. I spent a good 40mins re attaching in to the headlight multiple times only to have it not work when I put on the rubber backing. I gave up in the end and used a new light bulb.

----------


## mr2mike

> Cleaned up this nastyness.



That's as bad as I've seen. I thought this was a car forum where everyone has a lot guy to was and maintain their stable of rides?

----------


## The_Penguin

> That's as bad as I've seen. I thought this was a car forum where everyone has a lot guy to was and maintain their stable of rides?



And the vehicle is less than 2 years old. Worst I've seen as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's as bad as I've seen. I thought this was a car forum where everyone has a lot guy to was and maintain their stable of rides?



This isn't a car forum.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This isnt even a car.

----------


## dj_rice

Unclogged years worth of gunk from the sink. Water would not drain for hours so finally had to do something. Draino/Liquid Plumber did not work at all. Neither did a plunger. It was plugged up with some soft jelly like gunk, and the nastiest smell. Shoved some newspaper down the sink as well just to make sure the pipe was fully cleaned (Youtube hack)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Sir, someone has been pooping in your sink.

----------


## vengie

In my 2am insomnia moment I thought it was prudent to buy some bobcat urine...

We have had mice continually burrow beneath our stamped concrete patio and a few have even made it into the house...  :Guns: 
This spring will be all about mice mitigation... As the snow melted I found one more new hole. Very frustrating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Everyone should clean thier clogged sinks.

----------


## JfuckinC

> In my 2am insomnia moment I thought it was prudent to buy some bobcat urine...
> 
> We have had mice continually burrow beneath our stamped concrete patio and a few have even made it into the house... 
> This spring will be all about mice mitigation... As the snow melted I found one more new hole. Very frustrating.



You don't have a shop cat?!

----------


## vengie

> You don't have a shop cat?!



Wife is allergic! otherwise we would.

----------


## blitz

> Unclogged years worth of gunk from the sink. Water would not drain for hours so finally had to do something. Draino/Liquid Plumber did not work at all. Neither did a plunger. It was plugged up with some soft jelly like gunk, and the nastiest smell. Shoved some newspaper down the sink as well just to make sure the pipe was fully cleaned (Youtube hack)



I had the same thing in mine, people call it bio-slime.

The only think I find that gets rid of it is removing it or drying it out. Chances are it's also in the pipe after the p-trap, if it's still a slow drain try cleaning out that portion too.

----------


## nzwasp

> Shoot me a pm with an overall picture - probably tracks/door out of level. No they should last decades, something's off kilter causing a twist which is killing them off.



I had to replace about 4 of my hinges last November, but all of them had stress cracks like the ones he showed in his picture.

----------


## nzwasp

> In my 2am insomnia moment I thought it was prudent to buy some bobcat urine...
> 
> We have had mice continually burrow beneath our stamped concrete patio and a few have even made it into the house... 
> This spring will be all about mice mitigation... As the snow melted I found one more new hole. Very frustrating.



I was in my greenhouse yesterday to get a tool and I looked up and a mouse/vole ran across the ground infront of me, hadnt seen a live one in our backyard before, then this morning my daughter (5) was at the table and said theres a mouse on the snow out there, sure enough little bugger was running down the swale. Got some mouse traps in the post now. My friend a few houses down is thinking of spending $550 on pest control for the ones he has. I feel like there must be a youtube solution thats cheaper.

----------


## vengie

> I was in my greenhouse yesterday to get a tool and I looked up and a mouse/vole ran across the ground infront of me, hadnt seen a live one in our backyard before, then this morning my daughter (5) was at the table and said theres a mouse on the snow out there, sure enough little bugger was running down the swale. Got some mouse traps in the post now. My friend a few houses down is thinking of spending $550 on pest control for the ones he has. I feel like there must be a youtube solution thats cheaper.



We brought in an exterminator to get rid of the ones that made it in the house, they took care of that quick.
But they said for some reason there has been a massive spike in mice this year in Calgary.

Kill all the little bastards you can.

----------


## 88CRX

See the 'Vole' thread. 

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/403...12#post4860812

They're most likely voles and most likely your lawn if fucked. Or maybe you lucked out and their just mice.

----------


## nzwasp

> We brought in an exterminator to get rid of the ones that made it in the house, they took care of that quick.
> But they said for some reason there has been a massive spike in mice this year in Calgary.
> 
> Kill all the little bastards you can.



How were they getting into the house?




> See the 'Vole' thread. 
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/403...12#post4860812
> 
> They're most likely voles and most likely your lawn if fucked. Or maybe you lucked out and their just mice.



My lawn doesnt look like the vole tracks

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Wife is allergic! otherwise we would.



A shop vac disgusted as a shop cat works just as well.

----------


## vengie

> How were they getting into the house?
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn doesnt look like the vole tracks



My best guess is between the foundation and the house. Our stamped patio covers that section and it’s a hollow patio. 
I have searched the house high and low (exterminator too) and this is what we came up with.
I have plans to make it much tougher for them to get under the patio this spring.

----------


## AndyL

> I had to replace about 4 of my hinges last November, but all of them had stress cracks like the ones he showed in his picture.



It's a common issue - usually because the doors off level or damaged. Until that parts fixed - the hinges will continue to fail. 

But what do I know  :ROFL!:

----------


## MalibuStacy

Replaced all of the window arm assemblies in my seventh floor apartment. Not a fun job looking out over the void and being hit by wind...

----------


## ShermanEF9

Cleaned up my garage last night and put away most of my tools. only lost a few sockets in the garage. Also nearly had a bad accident with my toolbox. bottom drawers opened while i was loading it and it nearly tipped over. luckily i was able to catch it without hurting myself.

----------


## mr2mike

> Everyone should clean thier clogged sinks.



All these plumbing jobs, start your own sub forum.

----------


## bjstare

I finished putting a cold air return upstairs (previous owners of the house turned huge bedroom into two, and in the process eliminated the only cold air return on our second floor). No pics, because that's just a hole in the wall.

Also helped my dad do some soundproofing in their theater. If you haven't worked with Acoustiblok before, consider yourself lucky. It's goddamn heavy and awkward. We hung (literally?) tons of it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> All these plumbing jobs, start your own sub forum.



Ya know, I tried twice....

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I finished putting a cold air return upstairs (previous owners of the house turned huge bedroom into two, and in the process eliminated the only cold air return on our second floor). No pics, because that's just a hole in the wall.
> 
> Also helped my dad do some soundproofing in their theater. If you haven't worked with Acoustiblok before, consider yourself lucky. It's goddamn heavy and awkward. We hung (literally?) tons of it.



How well do these mass vinyl stuff work? Do you need to use green glue as well?

----------


## mr2mike

Green glue is cheap not worth it to not use it at this point.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Green glue is cheap not worth it to not use it at this point.



Ah good point.

----------


## bjstare

> How well do these mass vinyl stuff work? Do you need to use green glue as well?



It works really well. Not sure if it would be worth the cost IMO, but it does work. How well it works is directly correlated to how particular you are about installing it. No air gaps, boxes around electrical boxes/openings, acoustic sealant/tape on all joints... it's a real pain in the dick.

I don't think he's going to use green glue. It's not a cost thing, but the fact that with acoustiblok, the drywall gets installed on standoffs with an air gap; green glue works by sandwiching layers... it's just different. I'm happy to be proven wrong here though, I'm not an expert.

----------


## cet

I built a theater in my last house and from what I remember there are 4 elements to sound proofing. 
- Decoupling
- Absorption
- Mass
- Damping

MLV provides the mass and damping. Green Glue provides just damping, the mass is gained by adding drywall. You could add both products if you really wanted but for most applications it's overkill. 
In mine, I had staggered studs with a layer of 5/8 osb, green glue and a layer of 5/8 drywall. You couldn't hear anything outside of the room with the door closed.

----------


## mr2mike

Definitely!

Don't discount the decoupling of ceiling and walls. 
Did my ceiling and still happy I did despite the original cost.

----------


## Ekliptix

Got all the white panels up on the garage walls. Replaced 1/2 the 4' light tubes with 4' LED tubes. You can see the difference in the pics. Paneling the ceiling remains.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Picked up a free 17.4cuft up right freezer from Kijiji that "didn't get as cold as it used to", began troubleshooting it and one day took the refrigerant leak detector home to check it for leaks found the leak coming from inside the casing.

Yesterday I decided to open her up to see if I could pinpoint the source of the leak.



Looks like its scrap as there are literally leaks through out the entire condenser on both sides and on top, compressor oil everywhere, don't want to spend the money to buy a new one(if possible) to replace it and don't want to take the time to run a coil myself.

----------


## B.Spilner

^^^nice!! LEDs give off such a clean light in garages.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sorry for the jinx, but put them summers back on. Not like I'm going anywhere far anyways.

----------


## raceman6135

> And the vehicle is less than 2 years old. Worst I've seen as well.



I'd be tempted to pop those caps off to check the electrolyte level. Neutralize the acid on top of the battery before you start, using a flush of baking soda / water solution. If the cells are low, top them off with distilled water. 

Last time I saw a battery that bad the alternator had been overcharging the system by a couple of volts -- not enough to damage anything, but enough to increase the off-gassing from the caps. That resulted in that sort of greasy dirt on top, plus green and white "fur" on the posts.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I'd be tempted to pop those caps off to check the electrolyte level. Neutralize the acid on top of the battery before you start, using a flush of baking soda / water solution. If the cells are low, top them off with distilled water. 
> 
> Last time I saw a battery that bad the alternator had been overcharging the system by a couple of volts -- not enough to damage anything, but enough to increase the off-gassing from the caps. That resulted in that sort of greasy dirt on top, plus green and white "fur" on the posts.



Good advice did all that. Levels were fine. Will check the alternator output this weekend.

----------


## B.Spilner

Cleaning and organizing to get ready for a diy wrap job.

----------


## eglove

Fuuu, now that's a garage!

----------


## schurchill39

> Sorry for the jinx, but put them summers back on. Not like I'm going anywhere far anyways.



God dammit. So you're to blame for the 5" of snow we got overnight....

----------


## The Cosworth

Got tired of the wind and how close the neighbors deck was to mine.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> God dammit. So you're to blame for the 5" of snow we got overnight....



We should be back on track now tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

Some asshat asked for a house showing Easter Sunday during a pandemic.

So needless to say the leisurely fix up projects at the old house I was working on all had to get done in one day.

Painted half the house, capped some wire rough ins, cleaned it all up to showroom shape.

Long day.

----------


## speedog

Lots of cutting and sanding to build two shoe racks from repurposed 3/4"x2" oak hardwood flooring that came out of a renovation job. Nice and strong unlike the IKEA quality crud they replaced.

----------


## JfuckinC

Sikid11 (not accepting your new name) that garage is sick! Love the tandem chill spot.

I cleaned mine so thats nice...

----------


## B.Spilner

> Sikid11 (not accepting your new name) that garage is sick! Love the tandem chill spot.
> 
> I cleaned mine so that’s nice...



You'll fuckin accept and it, and you'll like it! Lol. Thanks man, love spending time in there now.

----------


## phubu

> Got tired of the wind and how close the neighbors deck was to mine.



Nice privacy screen, did you bolted those 4x4 into your rim joist or did you put them into the ground? I’m looking into doing something like this. I was thinking on getting a post kit from Lowe’s and adding the 1x6 boards.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

I did the post kit from Lowe’s last year. Turned out great. Is suggest using 5/4” boards though instead of a 1x6”. They fit snugger. We went cedar and we are very happy. Quick and simple install too.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Nice privacy screen, did you bolted those 4x4 into your rim joist or did you put them into the ground? I’m looking into doing something like this. I was thinking on getting a post kit from Lowe’s and adding the 1x6 boards.



2 x 1/2" x 10" carriage bolts into the rim joist

----------


## B.Spilner

First run at vinyl, with shitty tools since Amazon is so far behind. Excited to take a stab at this.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Replaced a couple of light fixtures in the basement. MUCH Brighter. went from the ol' fashioned 1 bulb "boob light" to a more modern looking two bulb. I have the same unit in an LED fixture i might change one out for instead.

----------


## spikerS

Started a bass cabinet for a friend of mine. Will eventually be home to a new 15" sub. Should be good to rattle a few dishes off grandma's walls.

----------


## mr2mike

3/4" plywood or is that mdf? Can't quite tell.
Remembering how bad mdf sucked to cut for sub boxes back in high school.

----------


## spikerS

> 3/4" plywood or is that mdf? Can't quite tell.
> Remembering how bad mdf sucked to cut for sub boxes back in high school.



it is 3/4 G2S Birch plywood. interior and baffles will be made of 1/2" birch plywood. He has a stand alone amp to plug his bass guitar into it. Will have a 15" subwoofer mounted in it as well.

----------


## bjstare

Changed over to my summer wheels/tires on my car. Probably do my wife's soonish as well.

Counting down the days til I can take my summer car out.

----------


## Chester

> Cleaning and organizing to get ready for a diy wrap job. 
> 
> Attachment 90595



I would never go inside my house if my garage looked like this.

----------


## roopi

> it is 3/4 G2S Birch plywood. interior and baffles will be made of 1/2" birch plywood. He has a stand alone amp to plug his bass guitar into it. Will have a 15" subwoofer mounted in it as well.



Why did you go with birch over mdf?

----------


## B.Spilner

> I would never go inside my house if my garage looked like this.



Haha thanks. Been wrapping the car and helping with school. Back to work for a few days, will be nice to get out of the house.

----------


## spikerS

> Why did you go with birch over mdf?



Structurally stronger, able to handle being moved way better. This isn't a bass cabinet that will live in one spot for the rest of it's life, but be moved in and out of trucks to garage's, bars, etc...

----------


## A2VR6

Finally got around terminating all my cat5e drops in the house. 

Thanks 
@ExtraSlow
 for letting me borrow the termination kit... made things a breeze!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Finally got around terminating all my cat5e drops in the house. 
> 
> Thanks 
> @ExtraSlow
>  for letting me borrow the termination kit... made things a breeze!



No problem brother.

----------


## Ekliptix

Made an at-home hot yoga tent for the wife. It's up in the loft, out of the way. I have 2x 1,500w space heaters in there on a timer to pre-heat it before she starts. And a humidifier. It goes from 15c to 40c, and about 65% humidity. She's happy.
It's mildly insulated with 2 layers of corrugated plastic panels.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Haha thanks. Been wrapping the car and helping with school. Back to work for a few days, will be nice to get out of the house.



That looks amazing!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Haha thanks. Been wrapping the car and helping with school. Back to work for a few days, will be nice to get out of the house.



How much was a roll? 3m 1080? Vivvid? Trying to think of cost effective ways to get my car painted/wrapped.. I feel like wrap wouldn’t stick to primer though so I might be stuck with getting it painted..

----------


## B.Spilner

> How much was a roll? 3m 1080? Vivvid? Trying to think of cost effective ways to get my car painted/wrapped.. I feel like wrap wouldn’t stick to primer though so I might be stuck with getting it painted..



Vvivids+ new line 2019, scored 80ft off kijiji brand new for $400!! So lots extra for practicing. Then spent $120 on a wrapping kit, extra knives, some tack spray and a new clay bar kit. 

I'm pretty sure it does stick to primer... I noticed alot of the youtube guys did bodywork before wrapping, But who knows with YouTube lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> That looks amazing!



Thanks!! Having a blast doing it and keeping my mind busy!

----------


## bjstare

I really like the idea of wrapping a car myself, and I actually don't mind working with the stuff. I really do not, however, like the idea of taking the car apart to do the wrap the right way. I find working with door handles, bumpers, body clips etc, super tedious/frustrating.

And if you prep your primer as if you were going to paint it (multi stage wet sand, etc), I would be blown away if vinyl didn't stick. I would be more worried about removal, I think it might stick too well.

----------


## B.Spilner

> I really like the idea of wrapping a car myself, and I actually don't mind working with the stuff. I really do not, however, like the idea of taking the car apart to do the wrap the right way. I find working with door handles, bumpers, body clips etc, super tedious/frustrating.
> 
> And if you prep your primer as if you were going to paint it (multi stage wet sand, etc), I would be blown away if vinyl didn't stick. I would be more worried about removal, I think it might stick too well.



Couldnt agree more, I really debated not taking off a bunch of parts and just attempting it assembled. I learned quickly how the job would've turned out if I didn't remove everything lol.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I really like the idea of wrapping a car myself, and I actually don't mind working with the stuff. I really do not, however, like the idea of taking the car apart to do the wrap the right way. I find working with door handles, bumpers, body clips etc, super tedious/frustrating.
> 
> And if you prep your primer as if you were going to paint it (multi stage wet sand, etc), I would be blown away if vinyl didn't stick. I would be more worried about removal, I think it might stick too well.



my cars old, no random crap to remove haha, door handles and mirrors would be it, but they're off already.

----------


## spikerS

Finished building the Bass cabinet. Will be home to a 15" woofer. Next steps are to sand it, edge it, and then stain it.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Finished building the Bass cabinet. Will be home to a 15" woofer. Next steps are to sand it, edge it, and then stain it.



Will this remove clothing?

----------


## cet

it dropped my panties

----------


## AndyL

> Finished building the Bass cabinet. Will be home to a 15" woofer. Next steps are to sand it, edge it, and then stain it.



This looks like a graham project - does it show off some massive kicker amps too?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sabad66

Hung up the ol hammock today at lunch. Sorry for when it inevitably snows now

----------


## killramos

> Hung up the ol hammock today at lunch. Sorry for when it inevitably snows now





Asshole. Now I need to go fill up my snowblower with gas to counteract this shit.

----------


## taemo

> You'll fuckin accept and it, and you'll like it! Lol. Thanks man, love spending time in there now.



Brian Earl Spilner sounds like a serial killer name.




> Made an at-home hot yoga tent for the wife. It's up in the loft, out of the way. I have 2x 1,500w space heaters in there on a timer to pre-heat it before she starts. And a humidifier. It goes from 15c to 40c, and about 65% humidity. She's happy.
> It's mildly insulated with 2 layers of corrugated plastic panels.



Hello Dexter!

----------


## jwslam

I let efflorescence win for too long. One side down one to go.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## sabad66

Set up my new (used) motorized sit/stand desk today

----------


## nzwasp

Cleaned out the garage, washed the garage floor, changed my tires over.

----------


## firebane

Headlight, Catalytic Converter and rotors on the womans crv

----------


## StreetRacerX

Set up one of the hives I bought with some drawn frames and a wee bit of lemon grass oil
Had one bee buzzing around the hive a few hours ago, hopefully get lucky and catch a swarm but more likely the nucleus I ordered will show up before then.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Hot tub started leaking (big leak) yesterday, so had to drain it, trace the leak, and fill it back up. Cleaned the eaves today, and took down the Xmas lights. Did a drive-by birthday hello to a family friend. And started digging into the storage room mess to try and make room for a rowing machine.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Hot tub started leaking (big leak) yesterday, so had to drain it, trace the leak, and fill it back up. Cleaned the eaves today, and took down the Xmas lights. Did a drive-by birthday hello to a family friend. And started digging into the storage room mess to try and make room for a rowing machine.



Would had been cool if you did a Beyond review on Flex Tape

----------


## Tik-Tok

:ROFL!:  If it was in the middle of a pipe, I might have tried! Was at a connection though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

But wait, heres more. Sprayable in multi colours for all your leaky pipes

----------


## G-ZUS

> Hot tub started leaking (big leak) yesterday, so had to drain it, trace the leak, and fill it back up. Cleaned the eaves today, and took down the Xmas lights. Did a drive-by birthday hello to a family friend. And started digging into the storage room mess to try and make room for a rowing machine.




Marlborough Park? We had about 20 cars drive up my street honking happy birthday

----------


## A2VR6

Starting to move stuff in/clean up the garage. Decided to get some floor space back by mounting the tires/rims up on the walls:







3 more sets left to go...

----------


## beyond_ban

@A2VR6
 Are those the $60 ones from Amazon? I am tempted to get some myself, seem to be much nicer to use than the larger rack i currently have.

----------


## A2VR6

> @A2VR6
>  Are those the $60 ones from Amazon? I am tempted to get some myself, seem to be much nicer to use than the larger rack i currently have.



Indeed they are. They seem pretty substantial and beefy (claim to hold 130 lbs). I originally was thinking of going with a slat wall and then using a 8" hook but their listed capacities (40-50 lbs) didnt make me comfortable.

----------


## finboy

2 pallets of mulch, 2 pallets of dirt, hand bombed because hill, still more to go.

----------


## loweg

> 2 pallets of mulch, 2 pallets of dirt, hand bombed because hill, still more to go.



Need both these things where did you buy?

----------


## finboy

“Big yellow bag” apparently

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...Hem0h--lorvi-r

----------


## ercchry

All ready for quarantine patio drinks. Not even corona will stop me from margaritas in the sun!  :ROFL!: 

Old skirts were pretty much falling off... said screw it, let’s convert it to a modern finished edge... quick scrub on the existing deck and it should look pretty good! ...still have to do the upper deck to match though

----------


## bjstare

Wand wash, hand wash, iron-x, clay bar, and finally waxed one of my cars. 

Probably do another car later this week or next weekend. Could use a bit of correction, so if I can find the time I'll probably polish once or twice before waxing since I'm going through the effort of decontamination and clay bar anyways.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Put the new TV up, Power raked front and back yards. Fertilized the front, cleaned the garage and washed 2 of the 3 vehicles. Modelo time.

----------


## finboy

Pulled more grass, ran out of mulch, ordered more mulch and dirt

----------


## rage2

Took my home theater back from my kids. Upgraded to an Atmos receiver and replaced an old broken sub. Played with atmos demos using the existing 7.1 speaker placement and virtualization mode, then tried multiple ceiling speaker placements for an actual 5.1.2 setup including hanging speakers above my head. Settled on high side mounted atmos speaker position firing up to reflect off the ceiling, which surprisingly sounded no different than speakers sitting right on top and wasn’t ugly as hell. Threw on the Dolby demo clip, freaked out my one kid who hates bugs and birds as it sounded like something was flying thru the room. Mission accomplished. 

Always thought Atmos was a gimmick but after watching Gravity and a couple episodes of F1 drive to survive, I’m sold. Now just need a new TV and the upgrade is complete.

----------


## eglove

Swept my whole alley.  :crazy nut:  Now my car won’t get muddy right after I wash it

----------


## B.Spilner

Installed an adjustable shelf under armour stove top. So much more room for activities and useless crap we dont need.

----------


## 03ozwhip

The new tv Sharp LC65N7104U 65" 4K Ultra HD IPS. Hanging it 3 times was a good way to find out that one if my 2' levels is fucked...fml.

----------


## speedog

Right now, spider hotdogs over the fire...

----------


## dj_rice

Picked up all the dog poop in the back yard, then started to de-thach and rake the grass, then it rained. Maybe tomorrow. Do yall rake by hand or rent a power de-thatcher/power raker?

----------


## s dime

> Put the new TV up, Power raked front and back yards. Fertilized the front, cleaned the garage and washed 2 of the 3 vehicles. Modelo time.



Which rake do you have ? I am looking at one of these ASAP.

----------


## spikerS

Made a bunch of headway on a couple projects. Mostly have my daughter's floating bed built, just need to sand and stain it mostly and attach the headboard.

Also started building a custom little library for a beyonder as well.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Which rake do you have ? I am looking at one of these ASAP.



By power rake, I mean I fuckin raked that shit powerfully

----------


## G-ZUS

> Picked up all the dog poop in the back yard, then started to de-thach and rake the grass, then it rained. Maybe tomorrow. Do yall rake by hand or rent a power de-thatcher/power raker?

----------


## killramos

> Took my home theater back from my kids. Upgraded to an Atmos receiver and replaced an old broken sub. Played with atmos demos using the existing 7.1 speaker placement and virtualization mode, then tried multiple ceiling speaker placements for an actual 5.1.2 setup including hanging speakers above my head. Settled on high side mounted atmos speaker position firing up to reflect off the ceiling, which surprisingly sounded no different than speakers sitting right on top and wasn’t ugly as hell. Threw on the Dolby demo clip, freaked out my one kid who hates bugs and birds as it sounded like something was flying thru the room. Mission accomplished. 
> 
> Always thought Atmos was a gimmick but after watching Gravity and a couple episodes of F1 drive to survive, I’m sold. Now just need a new TV and the upgrade is complete.



Been preaching the benefits of atmos for a while now. It’s really awesome actually.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Hired someone to come pick up leaves and dog poop. We have a tree that for some reason holds leaves until end of January. It's super duper. Once this guy is done I'll power rake the back yard and start getting ready for fire season. The goal this year is larger fire pit.

----------


## spike98

> 



I can never seem to make these work. They always ruin my lawn.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I can never seem to make these work. They always ruin my lawn.



Raise the lawnmower deck before you power rake.

----------


## dj_rice

> 



Shittt the more you know. Thank you!!!! Saves me tons of time and back ache

----------


## schurchill39

> I can never seem to make these work. They always ruin my lawn.



My buddy bought one last year and had his mower on the highest it would go and it scalped his lawn. It definitely detered me from trying, I'll stick to a dedicated dethatcher.

----------


## G-ZUS

> My buddy bought one last year and had his mower on the highest it would go and it scalped his lawn. It definitely detered me from trying, I'll stick to a dedicated dethatcher.




That's weird, it barely did anything for me on the highest setting, i went to the middle setting and it worked perfectly, didn't scalp anything

----------


## AndyL

> That's weird, it barely did anything for me on the highest setting, i went to the middle setting and it worked perfectly, didn't scalp anything



Different spring lengths & not all mowers are alike - max height on some is 3" others closer to 5. 

Renting a vertical mower and aerator from home Depot for the day is my go-to  :Smilie:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> My buddy bought one last year and had his mower on the highest it would go and it scalped his lawn. It definitely detered me from trying, I'll stick to a dedicated dethatcher.



If the mower is at the highest setting and it's still scalping the grass, cut the wire back a bit on the power raker.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think I say this annually, but you shouldn't need to dethatch every year.

----------


## nzwasp

I have one of those blades except it has plastic bits to do the dethatching. I set my mower below the lowest setting (actually found it still wasnt doing much but potentially reason is the plastic nubs are worn down) and the post dethatching looks like the below photos:

----------


## AndyL

> I think I say this annually, but you shouldn't need to dethatch every year.



You're right - annual aeration makes way more sense. 

But the vertical mowing/power rake scenario is usually loved because in less than a week the lawns perked way up and gotten a lot greener than the neighbours...

----------


## B.Spilner

Today's fantastic chore, tinting the windows in my sons room.

----------


## dj_rice

Changed the weatherstripping at the bottom of the garage door. But its not fully squishing and sealing to the concrete pad. Would adjusting the garage door motor fix this?

----------


## B.Spilner

> Changed the weatherstripping at the bottom of the garage door. But its not fully squishing and sealing to the concrete pad. Would adjusting the garage door motor fix this?



Is it level or pinched in one area?

If its level just adjust it on the opener

----------


## Darell_n

> Raise the lawnmower deck before you power rake.



I have best results at normal height, but I jog/run with the mower and lift it immediately when stopping.

----------


## dj_rice

> Is it level or pinched in one area?
> 
> If its level just adjust it on the opener



Middle area is all sealed, but both ends you can see sun shining through. I used some pool noodles to help it seal better but still

----------


## B.Spilner

> Middle area is all sealed, but both ends you can see sun shining through. I used some pool noodles to help it seal better but still



I had the same issue in our previous house. I picked up a 4" rubber seal (horse shoe style" and that helped out. The adjustment wont do anything... get a bigger rubber seal?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why the fascination with an airtight garage door? A little air and water leakage is probably beneficial.

----------


## AndyL

Safeway bags... 

Stuff them in the ends of the bottom seal - adds a bit of bulk without firmness of backer rod etc that then throws everything else off. 

80s door guy trick

----------


## 88CRX

About to start sanding the garage drywall joints... where the hell do I grab a couple masks? N95’s would be ideal but at this point I’ll take anything. Google tells me to not breath in drywall dust, shits!

----------


## dj_rice

> Why the fascination with an airtight garage door? A little air and water leakage is probably beneficial.



Rats/mice got in one year and ate up all my grass seeds.




> Safeway bags... 
> 
> Stuff them in the ends of the bottom seal - adds a bit of bulk without firmness of backer rod etc that then throws everything else off. 
> 
> 80s door guy trick



Thanks for the tip. I shoved some of the pool noodle in the ends but will try the bags. I seen that tip on Youtube before I attempted to change my seal. Was a universal seal kit with new aluminum brackets which were cut to fit

----------


## spikerS

> About to start sanding the garage drywall joints... where the hell do I grab a couple masks? N95’s would be ideal but at this point I’ll take anything. Google tells me to not breath in drywall dust, shits!



I think you are in the south, but if you find yourself by the airport, I got a box of N96 masks that i can give you a couple.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Safeway bags... 
> 
> Stuff them in the ends of the bottom seal - adds a bit of bulk without firmness of backer rod etc that then throws everything else off. 
> 
> 80s door guy trick



stupid question, but my bottom seal I replaced last year is as flat as salami now. Can I perk it up with safeway bags all the way through? LOL

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

LPT: Save-on bags are free now.

----------


## AndyL

> stupid question, but my bottom seal I replaced last year is as flat as salami now. Can I perk it up with safeway bags all the way through? LOL



Yup. It's been done. Takes a bit of effort but yeah if you really want to shove a broom handle through... A few select placed would likely do it.

----------


## ercchry

> Yup. It's been done. Takes a bit of effort but yeah if you really want to shove a broom handle through... A few select placed would likely do it.



This is a really fun one to read before the quote  :ROFL!: 

Just make sure that broom handle is at least 6ft long  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

> This is a really fun one to read before the quote 
> 
> Just make sure that broom handle is at least 6ft long



 :ROFL!: 



This is my project for next week. Had a 1985 newspaper under the sewing machine  :Big Grin:  - hoping since it's 40s vintage it's tuneup and go.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Yesterday we had our yard cleaned up. Winters worth of dog poo, and a bunch of leaves (one of our trees drops its leaves in january, instead of fall like a normal tree) and I am very happy with the results. If you're in edmonton, Brandon's residential services is the company to call. the pricing is VERY reasonable.

----------


## Tik-Tok

At first glance I was in awe of your yard size, before I realized it was two photos, lol.

----------


## schurchill39

Has anyone done curbside pick up with lowes or home depot lately? What's the wait time been like. Before this shit show it was always next day but I put my order in a few days ago and still nothing. I expected a bit of delay for sure but in other cities guys are saying 2 weeks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lowes Sundridge has been about two days the two times I've used it recently.

----------


## roopi

Last week my home depot order for 7 items was ready in 4 hours. Placed another one last night but still waiting on the pickup email. Hoping it will be ready by end of day.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> At first glance I was in awe of your yard size, before I realized it was two photos, lol.



haha fair, although it isn't a small yard either. it takes a good 30 minutes or so to mow just the back. another 20 for behind the fence. my retired neighbor is nice enough to do the front for me.

----------


## brucebanner

Dog wanted to move some weight, managed to get a half rack (https://www.canadiansquatracks.com), borrowed a barbell/weights/benches from a buddies gym. Two 5'x7' 3/4" mats from Peavy mart. It'll have to do until life gets back to normal.

----------


## blitz

Built a rolling cart for my wood lathe out of 80/20. I fucking love this stuff.

----------


## killramos

> Has anyone done curbside pick up with lowes or home depot lately? What's the wait time been like. Before this shit show it was always next day but I put my order in a few days ago and still nothing. I expected a bit of delay for sure but in other cities guys are saying 2 weeks.



A couple weeks ago my wife did a big pickup order from Lowe’s and it was same day if I recall?

Maybe it’s gotten worse.

Home Depot I’ve just been going in for stuff here and there.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Yesterday we had our yard cleaned up. Winters worth of dog poo, and a bunch of leaves (one of our trees drops its leaves in january, instead of fall like a normal tree) and I am very happy with the results. If you're in edmonton, Brandon's residential services is the company to call. the pricing is VERY reasonable.



I need this in Calgary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hung out in the home depot line at 830 to buy a cheap pvc ratcheting cutter. Making a dance barre for my kid. Supposed to look like this when it's assembled :

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Dump run, kicked off about 400kg of stuff but they messed up so they charged me minimum.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Always nice when the little guy can beat the system.

----------


## MrFaust

Cleaned up the back a bit, prepped the wife's little garden area for the vegetation we bought

----------


## phreezee

Replaced a sprinkler head that I ran over with the lawn mower. Sprinkler system is programmed and up and running again.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> This is my project for next week. Had a 1985 newspaper under the sewing machine  - hoping since it's 40s vintage it's tuneup and go.



It appears to be a treadle machine, so not really much to go wrong with it. Get some sewing machine oil and go nuts, - you may need to free up some parts but sewing machines are usually pretty straightforward to get running.

----------


## spikerS

Finished building my Daughter's floating bed today. Installing the lights on it tomorrow, but she is sleeping on it tonight lol

----------


## B.Spilner

> Finished building my Daughter's floating bed today. Installing the lights on it tomorrow, but she is sleeping on it tonight lol



Cant wait to see the final product

----------


## Tik-Tok

Replacing my back door, frame, trim and all. Huge PITA with a 50yo house when nothing was standardized. Stupid brickwork making it twice as difficult then it needs to be to. Definitely won't be done this weekend, but I'll at least have the door hung and handle on so we can lock it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Replaced a leaking hose bib so I can water my front lawn

----------


## AndyL

> It appears to be a treadle machine, so not really much to go wrong with it. Get some sewing machine oil and go nuts, - you may need to free up some parts but sewing machines are usually pretty straightforward to get running.



Does have electrics too  :Big Grin:  yeah trying to get things loosened up and lubed. Nice to work on non disposable things for once. Serial number puts it 36-48 vintage. Hardly looks used besides the wood - need to learn up on shellac repairs for that.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Does have electrics too  yeah trying to get things loosened up and lubed. Nice to work on non disposable things for once. Serial number puts it 36-48 vintage. Hardly looks used besides the wood - need to learn up on shellac repairs for that.



Haha I don't think the light bulb really counts. :P From the cabinet I assume it's a Singer model 15 of some flavour?

----------


## AndyL

> Haha I don't think the light bulb really counts. :P From the cabinet I assume it's a Singer model 15 of some flavour?



Model 127-3 and no it has an electric motor complete with 40svintage wiring intact (and in surprisingly good shape)

----------


## B.Spilner

Measured to do rocks in the front yard, and more measurements for cedar privacy walls around the hot tub. 

Need me a money tree.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Model 127-3 and no it has an electric motor complete with 40svintage wiring intact (and in surprisingly good shape)



Ah, a retrofit... on a vibrating-shuttle machine no less! Have fun with the restoration!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally got around to building a frame for my spare utility winch to make getting stuff (like wheels/tires) in and out of the attic easier.

----------


## spikerS

And my daughter's floating bed is all done.

----------


## finboy

Removed more grass, have a couple more days to go and it will be ready for bark mulch, gravel and a fire pit.hoping to get the back yard finished up before SpikerS builds us a fence, and we can enjoy this summer.

----------


## MrFaust

> And my daughter's floating bed is all done.



Damn thats pretty cool, nice job!

----------


## gmc72

> Dump run, kicked off about 400kg of stuff but they messed up so they charged me minimum.



Did the same. Went to the Spyhill landfill and it took me 2 hours just to get in and out. I think everyone in the city decided to do the same thing. It was over an hour just to get out and pay.

----------


## G-ZUS

Built a small garden out of some spare cedar i had laying around

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Very nice, spikerS.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice work everyone. Love seeing all these DIY projects.

----------


## flipstah

My dad and I installed my TV to the wall at my place and then helped him over the weekend to clean their garage. 

He has so much random junk... Is there a donation place that's open?

----------


## dj_rice

Dethatched and raked all the leaves. Didn't get time to seed yet as it started to rain

FYI Scotts Awesome/Tough/Relaxed grass seed is on sale at Home Hardware for $11.97/bag. PM at Rona/CDN Tire/Lowes if HH is not close to you. I believe CDN Tire might even have manufacturer coupons for $3 off/bag at the grass isle making the bags $9/each. 

Good deal for grass seed I think

----------


## 88CRX

Spent the entire weekend doing a second coat of mud in the garage... and still only got a second coat on maybe 75% of the garage. Also mudding a ceiling 12'-13' up in the air on a ladder is terrible work haha. 

The builder did a paper thin first coat so we're doing touch ups before paint. Probable still do a quick third coat before we sand.

----------


## bjstare

Checks out, even the mower  :ROFL!:

----------


## 88CRX

> Checks out, even the mower



 :ROFL!:  

fanboy status

----------


## nzwasp

> My dad and I installed my TV to the wall at my place and then helped him over the weekend to clean their garage. 
> 
> He has so much random junk... Is there a donation place that's open?



If you live in the SW - the westhills donation container in the Lowes carpark is open everytime I go there.

----------


## A2VR6

Threw up the pegboard on the wall and finally started to organize my sockets. Ran out of hooks so will need to get more and then its wrenches next.

----------


## B.Spilner

Yelled at a builder, and getting a new pad. DO SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. The amount of time/labour just removing it... smh

----------


## OTown

Got the HVAC vents cleaned. They really needed it.

----------


## dj_rice

> Got the HVAC vents cleaned. They really needed it.



How often do you have them/furnace cleaned? I did mine first day when I took possession which was 7 years ago but a co-worker said he does his every 2 years which I think is too soon, house shouldnt be that dirty.

----------


## bjstare

> Threw up the pegboard on the wall and finally started to organize my sockets. Ran out of hooks so will need to get more and then it’s wrenches next.



That is insane haha. Why not just get/make some racks or trays that hang on the pegboard? Like a spice rack but for sockets. Each socket is taking up so much space, that would drive me crazy  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> That is insane haha. Why not just get/make some racks or trays that hang on the pegboard? Like a spice rack but for sockets. Each socket is taking up so much space, that would drive me crazy



Ditto
https://www.princessauto.com/en/sear...tt=socket+tray

----------


## killramos

> That is insane haha. Why not just get/make some racks or trays that hang on the pegboard? Like a spice rack but for sockets. Each socket is taking up so much space, that would drive me crazy



+1

If I organized my socket set like that it would take an entire wall of the garage lol

And I don’t even have that many sockets.

----------


## sabad66

> Got the HVAC vents cleaned. They really needed it.



who did you go with to do this?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think I was mumbling about furnace and vent cleaning. I still need that too.

----------


## 88CRX

I'm patiently waiting for Amazon to deliver my Ernst socket rails (fucking Corona)..... they seem like a decent solution if you're down with throwing them in a tool chest.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I have one of the Ernst rails, they're OK but I found I prefer labeled racks for sockets so the Ernst gets used for bit-socket duty.

I ended up with the PA Hansen clone trays and they're great.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1520678

Whole lot cheaper than the steel ones, and you can put them tighter together.

----------


## 88CRX

> I have one of the Ernst rails, they're OK but I found I prefer labeled racks for sockets so the Ernst gets used for bit-socket duty.
> 
> I ended up with the PA Hansen clone trays and they're great.



Oh I like that! Green drawer liners make everything east to see. 

I was going to get the racks but I dont have enough sockets to fill them all out and empty posts would drive me crazy haha.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I'm patiently waiting for Amazon to deliver my Ernst socket rails (fucking Corona)..... they seem like a decent solution if you're down with throwing them in a tool chest.



I got these ones and kinda hate them, I’m working on my car a lot these days so I just end up not putting them back in the right spot. Beserker you just reminded me I have those stashed away too gunna dig them out!

----------


## A2VR6

> That is insane haha. Why not just get/make some racks or trays that hang on the pegboard? Like a spice rack but for sockets. Each socket is taking up so much space, that would drive me crazy



hmm I tried the tray thing previously in a tool chest and wasnt a fan. If I could hang something similar to what BerekerCatSplat has on a pegboard that would be something i'd be willing to try. I dont think those Hansen trays are hangable are they?

----------


## bjstare

> hmm I tried the tray thing previously in a tool chest and wasnt a fan. If I could hang something similar to what BerekerCatSplat has on a pegboard that would be something i'd be willing to try. I dont think those Hansen trays are hangable are they?



That's exactly what you want. I have my doubts as to whether they're designed to be hangable, but you could easily figure out how to attach some pegs to them or get one of the 300 beyonders with a 3D printer to help you out.

----------


## spikerS

Did some more work in the shop, continued building the free little library commission. Top is my progress so far, the bottom is my inspiration.

----------


## ercchry

Don’t forget the hand sanitizer slot! ...with lock  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> That's exactly what you want. I have my doubts as to whether they're designed to be hangable, but you could easily figure out how to attach some pegs to them or get one of the 300 beyonders with a 3D printer to help you out.



The Hansen trays are designed to be hung from a store display, but I'm not sure I'd trust them just being hung like that full of sockets - they're just plastic after all. If I wanted to put them on pegboard, I'd build an angled platform for them.

Behold, MSPaint.

----------


## bjstare

> The Hansen trays are designed to be hung from a store display, but I'm not sure I'd trust them just being hung like that full of sockets - they're just plastic after all. If I wanted to put them on pegboard, I'd build an angled platform for them.
> 
> Behold, MSPaint.



I think the spice rack orientation makes a lot more sense, but yes. Unless you think that's what a spice rack looks like, in which case wtf?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Oh I like that! Green drawer liners make everything east to see. 
> 
> I was going to get the racks but I dont have enough sockets to fill them all out and empty posts would drive me crazy haha.



Yeah the drawer liner was pretty cheap on Amazon, like $15 for a huge 18" wide roll. It's really great, keeps stuff from rolling around a bit too.

Empty socket slots are easily fixed, just buy more tools! Who cares if literally nothing you own uses a 27mm bolt head! I filled out most of the 1/2 drive sockets as I needed them for suspension stuff (pic is old, drawer is a lot more full these days) but I couldn't' be bothered to buy more of the 3/8&1/4 sockets.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yeah the drawer liner was pretty cheap on Amazon, like $15 for a huge 18" wide roll. It's really great, keeps stuff from rolling around a bit too.
> 
> Empty socket slots are easily fixed, just buy more tools! Who cares if literally nothing you own uses a 27mm bolt head! I filled out most of the 1/2 drive sockets as I needed them for suspension stuff (pic is old, drawer is a lot more full these days) but I couldn't' be bothered to buy more of the 3/8&1/4 sockets.



Any empty spots should be filled with 10mm and 7/16" sockets

----------


## max_boost

Replaced the toilet flapper lol

----------


## sxtasy

Built a tiered garden box out of cedar 2x6 and 2x4. 

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Set my posts in concrete
» Click image for larger version

Lined with weed fabric
» Click image for larger version

Need a little more dirt, cut the posts level, add a top plate to posts, then the plan is to put lattice in the back and some chicken wire in the front.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## arcticcat522

> Any empty spots should be filled with 10mm and 7/16" sockets



This guy gets it. I've always seemed to need 10mm and 14mm

----------


## arcticcat522

> Built a tiered garden box out of cedar 2x6 and 2x4. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> ...



I've got a bunch of good soil if you need some to fill them. Located in NW Calgary if you are close. But judging by how green everything is, I doubt it.

----------


## OTown

> How often do you have them/furnace cleaned? I did mine first day when I took possession which was 7 years ago but a co-worker said he does his every 2 years which I think is too soon, house shouldnt be that dirty.



The technicians said anywhere from 2-3 years depending on if you live in dusty/developing area, have pets, etc. I think the last time it was done was 2013 if we go by stickers, and the amount of shit they got out was insane. They even found stuff the previous cleaning company missed, including empty water bottles, nails, drywall, and wood chunks. I gotta say the air quality in here is noticeably nicer now.




> who did you go with to do this?



I went through Alberta Home Services. I would highly recommend them, great customer service, techs were awesome and answered my many questions (first time ive ever seen it done so was curious). They were pretty quick but did a thorough job.

https://albertahomeservices.com/

I got this package from them, great deal.




> Basic Residential Package - $109
> 
> Package Details
> Benefect® Air Duct Disinfectant - Free!
> Regular price is $179 – $70 OFF!
> No Extra Charge for Mid & High Efficiency
> Complete Furnace Cleaning (1 Unit)
> Duct Work Cleaning
> Includes Up to 10 Air Vents*
> ...

----------


## thinmyster

> I have one of the Ernst rails, they're OK but I found I prefer labeled racks for sockets so the Ernst gets used for bit-socket duty.
> 
> I ended up with the PA Hansen clone trays and they're great.



Hey where did you get your trays from?

----------


## G-ZUS

> Hey where did you get your trays from?




Looks like princess auto trays




> Any empty spots should be filled with 10mm and 7/16" sockets



You need a whole tray filled with 10 mm sockets as spares

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Hey where did you get your trays from?



Princess Auto! If you search "socket holder" on their site you'll see them. They're ~$100 if you buy them separately at regular price, but they periodically go on sale for ~60% off if you're patient. When I bought mine they had the whole set in one box but it looks like they don't offer that anymore.

If you are in a hurry, you can get the actual Hansen trays on Amazon for about the same price (~$100), or a set of knockoff trays for around $50.

----------


## blitz

I'm impressed, this is my organization:

----------


## sabad66

> The technicians said anywhere from 2-3 years depending on if you live in dusty/developing area, have pets, etc. I think the last time it was done was 2013 if we go by stickers, and the amount of shit they got out was insane. They even found stuff the previous cleaning company missed, including empty water bottles, nails, drywall, and wood chunks. I gotta say the air quality in here is noticeably nicer now.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through Alberta Home Services. I would highly recommend them, great customer service, techs were awesome and answered my many questions (first time ive ever seen it done so was curious). They were pretty quick but did a thorough job.
> 
> https://albertahomeservices.com/
> 
> I got this package from them, great deal.



that's actually a really good deal compared to what i've seen from the bigger well known companies. Will def look into them - thx for the review.

----------


## dj_rice

> Princess Auto! If you search "socket holder" on their site you'll see them. They're ~$100 if you buy them separately at regular price, but they periodically go on sale for ~60% off if you're patient. When I bought mine they had the whole set in one box but it looks like they don't offer that anymore.
> 
> If you are in a hurry, you can get the actual Hansen trays on Amazon for about the same price (~$100), or a set of knockoff trays for around $50.




PA is doing free shipping on all orders right now. No minimum purchase. Free shipping up to $100. If shipping costs are over $100, you pay the difference. Ordered an oil change drain pan for $7.99. Purolator express shipping was $41 but they covered it. Insane!!

**edit, looks like they've updated it to minimum $25 order now**

----------


## cycosis

Built an arbor that that has multiple attachments for kiddo swing and hammock. Kiddo approves

----------


## cet

That looks fantastic. I may borrow your design for my own yard.

----------


## cycosis

Was pretty easy. I used the Ozco brackets to bolt it all together.

----------


## rage2

Installed a permanent home for an outdoor AP. 300mbps in every piece of my yard after I get some ends on the cable. Hope all this shit lasts outdoors lol.

----------


## killramos

> Installed a permanent home for an outdoor AP. 300mbps in every piece of my yard after I get some ends on the cable. Hope all this shit lasts outdoors lol.



Is that a lite?

Why not just get one of unifi’s outdoor rated ones? ( Pro or M-Pro)

My brother was showing me an M pro he picked up yesterday, it’s enormous. About the same size as your junction box though lol

----------


## flipstah

I'd make the CAT hole bigger and put a gasket but it looks great!

----------


## bjstare

> Is that a lite?
> 
> Why not just get one of unifi’s outdoor rated ones? ( Pro or M-Pro)
> 
> My brother was showing me an M pro he picked up yesterday, it’s enormous. About the same size as your junction box though lol



Ya outdoor APs are massive. Cisco 1552h is an industrial one that you see everywhere (well you might not now, but when you notice one you notice them all). They weigh like 20lb.

----------


## rage2

> Is that a lite?
> 
> Why not just get one of unifi’s outdoor rated ones? ( Pro or M-Pro)
> 
> My brother was showing me an M pro he picked up yesterday, it’s enormous. About the same size as your junction box though lol






> Ya outdoor APs are massive. Cisco 1552h is an industrial one that you see everywhere (well you might not now, but when you notice one you notice them all). They weigh like 20lb.



And expensive, and I'm cheap! The outdoors are only rated for 10C colder temps. This AP looks to be the same temp rating as Nest Hello doorbell, so we'll see how the experiment goes. Well worth $100 gamble.




> I'd make the CAT hole bigger and put a gasket but it looks great!



I sealed it (poorly) with sealant. It's hidden behind the deck railing on the fence post, so it's not even noticeable at all. Best compromise I can find for stealth + signal strength. Tested under the deck and was only getting 1/2 the speed.

----------


## 78si

edit

----------


## killramos

Put a new fire pit in the back yard. Looks and works great (super hot).

----------


## spikerS

> Put a new fire pit in the back yard. Looks and works great (super hot).



looks awesome. 

I am hoping to find someone that wants me to build them a polished concrete firepit. I think it would be fun to build and would look amazing

----------


## killramos

> looks awesome. 
> 
> I am hoping to find someone that wants me to build them a polished concrete firepit. I think it would be fun to build and would look amazing



I got lucky and it was free! All I had to do was go get it from where it was and reassemble at my place. A few cracked bricks that I just put in the base. Aside from That it looks great to me and will settle in nicely. I love having fires in the back yard and my old fire bowl was getting a bit worn out (only a few holes... haha )

Certainly worth a couple hours work.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That looks like fun. I hope that spikerS can build me a polished wood veneer firepit.

----------


## finboy

Firepit added, more sod removed for stairs to get up our retaining wall

----------


## ercchry

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]91502
> 
> Put a new fire pit in the back yard. Looks and works great (super hot).



Okay, the food and beer coincidences was one thing, but now it’s the same yard projects?! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

I have a walkout basement so I have this huge slope that I had to figure out what to do with.


Started doing this today, still a work on progress, lots more to do.

----------


## you&me

> Put a new fire pit in the back yard. Looks and works great (super hot).



Is that... Is that a pirate ship tree house?

----------


## OTown

Power washed the entire house siding. Never been done since I got the place. That was surprisingly filthy.

----------


## Brent.ff

13 hours of removing and recaulking the "new" trailer.. 'fun'

----------


## killramos

> Okay, the food and beer coincidences was one thing, but now it’s the same yard projects?! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!



We are our own form of CWG. Common White Guys

- - - Updated - - -




> Is that... Is that a pirate ship tree house?



It is indeed! With an extra sprinkling of death trap lol

I have a lot of demo projects for this summer  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a walkout basement so I have this huge slope that I had to figure out what to do with.
> ...



You need the grading approved by the city between houses. If that hasn't happened, you're playing with fire. Modifying approved grading is also playing with fire.

Hopefully, you already know all this.

----------


## ercchry

> We are our own form of CWG. Common White Guys
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed! With an extra sprinkling of death trap lol
> 
> I have a lot of demo projects for this summer



That’s why you have to build the fire pit first, has done wonders for disposing of all the spring trimmings from my neglected bushes  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Y'all are basic bitches.

----------


## killramos

> Y'all are basic bitches.



Pot. Meet kettle

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pot. Meet kettle



True. My love of Phil Collins is proof.

----------


## roopi

> You need the grading approved by the city between houses. If that hasn't happened, you're playing with fire. Modifying approved grading is also playing with fire.
> 
> Hopefully, you already know all this.



Fence is already in so you would think grading was already approved. As long as your aren't flooding your neighbors yard you shouldn't have any issues with any complaints.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You need the grading approved by the city between houses. If that hasn't happened, you're playing with fire. Modifying approved grading is also playing with fire.
> 
> Hopefully, you already know all this.



I didn't know this, but im not changing the grade from what it was anyways. The neighbors on that side already have their stuff done and they've never talked to the town about it.

----------


## jaylo

> You need the grading approved by the city between houses. If that hasn't happened, you're playing with fire. Modifying approved grading is also playing with fire.
> 
> Hopefully, you already know all this.



What if the slope stays the same, but added new paving stones?

BTW, gravel and sand base works well and easier to align and level the paving stones.

The 4x4 should also be anchored somewhere.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I didn't know this, but im not changing the grade from what it was anyways. The neighbors on that side already have their stuff done and they've never talked to the town about it.



It looks way less steep, but I can't really tell.
I just know municipalities can be major dicks about grading and having them pass inspection is a crap shoot. My friend bought a house where the previous owners never got theirs finalized/approved and he unknowingly inherited that mistake. It was a big pain in the ass.

----------


## B.Spilner

Privacy thingy built yesterday. Love working with cedar.

----------


## killramos

That hot tub is for the fun times

----------


## B.Spilner

> That hot tub is for the fun times



The funnest of times!

Love that lil thing, they had to rip out our cement so I've been moving it around pretty easily compared to a full size.

----------


## MrFaust

Had to fix this, caused a leak in the living room

----------


## ExtraSlow

If those cause leaks I'm fukkd

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If those cause leaks I'm fukkd



No, you're not. You just need to handle some black caulk. 
You'll climb a mountain, even run the block,
Just to grab a tube of this big black caulk!
You Sprint on up that ladder for some satisfaction.
Dem nails get coated,
It's a fatal attraction.
Caulk so powerful,
You'll kneel and pray.

----------


## B.Spilner

Looks like a ducking spaberry commercial. Ill have to post some nighttime pics of the hanging leds.

----------


## spikerS

Finished off a bass cabinet for a buddy that is a bass guitarist. The top box was built by another person, but unfinished. I built the bottom one, stained them both to match, and installed all the hardware. 




Got some more progress of the free little library completed. They don't want to drive the post into the ground, so I had to get creative and find another solution. Built a cage for 2 sidewalk pavers, and it gives me something to brace onto. Just have to build the doors, paint it, water proof it, and then it's done too. Even installed a light inside for night time illumination.

----------


## finboy

Just about finished the back yard, had to get some stairs for SpikerS to get the fence going (and I hated that stupid fucking ladder)

Old:



New:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Decided to refresh my 10 year old fence.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Decided to refresh my 10 year old fence.



That looks great and good on ya.
Mind sharing how to get stain to soak into older wood? My wife is so fuckin bad, I don't think she could get stain to stick to your hair if you fell in a dunk tank full of it. She gets all fed up with my "you need to prep it first" (and as a result, it never gets done) talks that she just gives up and hurls buckets of stain at wooden products. 
It's fuckin embarrassing!
*Kicks garbage can.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That looks great and good on ya.
> Mind sharing how to get stain to soak into older wood? My wife is so fuckin bad, I don't think she could get stain to stick to your hair if you fell in a dunk tank full of it. She gets all fed up with my "you need to prep it first" (and as a result, it never gets done) talks that she just gives up and hurls buckets of stain at wooden products. 
> It's fuckin embarrassing!
> *Kicks garbage can.



That's as bad as letting your wife order your pizza for you.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That's as bad as letting your wife order your pizza for you.



I think it's worse. I mean, at least ordering food is a moderately "kitchen related" activity. I'm emasculated sand still have to sit in poorly drained deck chairs...

LoL!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That looks great and good on ya.
> Mind sharing how to get stain to soak into older wood?



Like you said, it's all about the prep. I used Penofin brand because it looks awesome at my parents house on Van.Island, but isn't nearly as good here due to the dryness and having much, MUCH more UV year round. So there might be better brands out there, but I just used what I still had left over from when I first built the fence.

There's a stain stripper that you spray on, then scrub the old stain off with a little muscle. Then there's a cleaner which is spray on, rinse off, and then a "brightener" which is the same. It neutrilizes tanins and supposedly restores greying cedar, but I can't attest to that. Then just stain it like normal. I should have probably sanded a bit as the process raised some grain, but I got lazy. Maybe I'll do it later this summer and then give it another coat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Like you said, it's all about the prep. I used Penofin brand because it looks awesome at my parents house on Van.Island, but isn't nearly as good here due to the dryness and having much, MUCH more UV year round. So there might be better brands out there, but I just used what I still had left over from when I first built the fence.
> 
> There's a stain stripper that you spray on, then scrub the old stain off with a little muscle. Then there's a cleaner which is spray on, rinse off, and then a "brightener" which is the same. It neutrilizes tanins and supposedly restores greying cedar, but I can't attest to that. Then just stain it like normal. I should have probably sanded a bit as the process raised some grain, but I got lazy. Maybe I'll do it later this summer and then give it another coat.



Thank you. So my fence has never been stained, (6+years) so I was thinking whatever TSP type of spray and like you said, I was debating sanding. The shit thing is, I'm thinking that the sanding will do a great job of breaking down any grey yet will also plug the "pores" of the wood and it would only make sense to pressure wash or compressed air blow the whole fucking thing again after!
Plus, isn't all this Chemical Ali shit going to rape my lawn near the bottom of the fence before I stain it? 

You can see why my wife has such deep seeded regret for her poor life choices.

----------


## 88CRX

> Spent the entire weekend doing a second coat of mud in the garage... and still only got a second coat on maybe 75% of the garage. Also mudding a ceiling 12'-13' up in the air on a ladder is terrible work haha. 
> 
> The builder did a paper thin first coat so we're doing touch ups before paint. Probable still do a quick third coat before we sand.



Finally finished mudding yesterday so today was sanding day. 

Fuck me if mudding and sanding isnt the least rewarding DIY project Ive ever completed. It already had the first coat of mud (we did a second and third) then sanded and guess what... it still looks unfinished. So unsatisfying and so much time and hard work. 

I will never mud or sand again in my life. But glad its done.

----------


## AndyL

> So unsatisfying and so much time and hard work.



Throw a coat of white primer on it - and your tune will change. Suddenly was worth every minute of labor.

----------


## Buster

> Finally finished mudding yesterday so today was sanding day. 
> 
> Fuck me if mudding and sanding isn’t the least rewarding DIY project I’ve ever completed. It already had the first coat of mud (we did a second and third) then sanded and guess what... it still looks unfinished. So unsatisfying and so much time and hard work. 
> 
> I will never mud or sand again in my life. But glad it’s done.



I'll do a lot of stuff around the house because I like it. I will not mud and sand. Nope.

----------


## sabad66

Fixed an extremely squeaky door for my 7 month old’s room. Can’t believe I didn’t do this sooner, it’s amazing how quiet and smooth it is now. Hopefully no more unnecessary wake ups when we put her down to bed (she is a very light sleeper sometimes)

----------


## speedog

One can own a home for a long time and still have those "can't believe I didn't do this sooner" moments. We've been in our current home for over 23 years and I had two of these moments this last week - first was moving a large mass of chives to better location in our yard but the second just makes me feel like I was in a big d'oh zone for 10 plus years. 

We have a modest sized rear drive double garage but no shed - this means everything yard and vehicle related goes into the garage. My wife's SUV gets parked in there and I still have room for hanging bicycles, a nice sized work bench, lots of shelving and cabinets, a wall mounted built-in vacuum, stand grinder, wood storage, lawn mower, etc. 

Problem is that the yard tools (rakes, shovels, spades, hoes, whatever) always were in a jumbled collection in a corner or outside. But yesterday morning I had the a-ha moment - we moved my daughter's early 70's vintage banana seat bicycle into a downstairs room in our hime that we use for storage and moved her other hanging bicycle elsewhere in the garage and voila, 14 feet of accessible wall space became available. I repurposed a long piece of 1x6 oak I had in my garage that was leftover from a cabinet job and now everything is neatly hung up and readily accessible. Cleaned up the garage corners and gave me a bit more floor space at the same time, mind boggling really that I didn't think of moving that idle vintage bicycle downstairs years ago.

Funny thing is when I bought this bicycle from an elderly neighbor some 15 years ago, they had had it stored in their basement and now it's back in basement storage again. When my daughter gets around to having kids, then they'll have a ridiculously old vintage collectible to ride.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Finally got around to cleaning up the garage. After a couple of years and getting the car running (and basically throwing everything around the garage, not giving a...) I decided enough was enough. A lot of the remaining stuff is either garbage for garbage day, stuff to go to eco station, some stuff for sale, and some stuff is work stuff.

----------


## 88CRX

> I'll do a lot of stuff around the house because I like it. I will not mud and sand. Nope.



Yup. Never again.

----------


## OTown

> Finally got around to cleaning up the garage. After a couple of years and getting the car running (and basically throwing everything around the garage, not giving a...) I decided enough was enough. A lot of the remaining stuff is either garbage for garbage day, stuff to go to eco station, some stuff for sale, and some stuff is work stuff.



Nice work! Crazy how much space junk and other stuff takes up.

I just did it to my own garage. Added a workbench and a heavyduty shelf system I got on sale at CT. Much more usable space.

----------


## Kloubek

So a couple years ago I picked up cheap 2001 bumper pull trailer. A couple of weeks ago I refinished the rusting wheels, repainted the bumpers, replaced a couple broken or missing exterior bits and repaired the awning which is aging. Also added a wifi camera so I can see behind me as I tow.

Last week I started in on the interior. Fucking honey/red oak should have been banned in trailer construction a decade prior. 

It is a lot of work.

So far I have added a backsplash, repainted the upper cabinets and replaced with new hardware, replaced the awful brass bathroom hardware set with brushed nickel, and repainted the bathroom door with new knob and painted hardware. Still have lower cabinets and new flooring to go. Wife is making new curtains and covers for the upholstery.

It has been days of steady work already. Glad I have lots of time. The best part is a crack in the tub which Mr. Handy the PO decided to "fix" by smearing silicone all over it. I am removing that, applying epoxy and mesh, smoothing with body filler and repainting the entire tub with epoxy paint. Yes, it's only some $350 to replace the tub and surround but I'm fucking unemployed.

Will post before and after pics.

----------


## mr2mike

> Finally got around to cleaning up the garage. After a couple of years and getting the car running (and basically throwing everything around the garage, not giving a...) I decided enough was enough. A lot of the remaining stuff is either garbage for garbage day, stuff to go to eco station, some stuff for sale, and some stuff is work stuff.



Nice car  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nice car



user name checks out.

----------


## B.Spilner

Finally got night time pics of the love tub.

----------


## ercchry

> Yup. Never again.



I have a guy for that... you might even know him haha, loves his Honda’s 

Worth whatever the hell he wants to charge me as most of the stuff I need isn’t worth it for the bigger guys

----------


## AndyL

Trying to figure out what to do with this. This is 2 weeks of use. Installed a brand new lint filter on dryer because I'm tired of cleaning this mess up. No change. 

Anyone run across a filter system for this scenario? Was thinking I'd just install a box with a furnace filter to contain the mess a bit better.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Trying to figure out what to do with this. This is 2 weeks of use. Installed a brand new lint filter on dryer because I'm tired of cleaning this mess up. No change. 
> 
> Anyone run across a filter system for this scenario? Was thinking I'd just install a box with a furnace filter to contain the mess a bit better.



You need a remote lint trap, I assume the vent is 6" so you might need some reducers to get to 4" or 5"

https://www.amresupply.com/catalog/L...ps-633672-HM8E

----------


## flipstah

Did a giant purge of junk, artwork, etc. Needed to change my style so upgraded my pieces. Also added a gardening corner!

https://imgur.com/a/zLlQNKb

----------


## jeffh

> Trying to figure out what to do with this. This is 2 weeks of use. Installed a brand new lint filter on dryer because I'm tired of cleaning this mess up. No change. 
> 
> Anyone run across a filter system for this scenario? Was thinking I'd just install a box with a furnace filter to contain the mess a bit better.



Does the dryer have an outside termination? If not, my advice is to get it vented outside in a fairly short run woth minimal elbows, and all with hard pipe. Tin tape all seams. No screwing it together. Insulate the pipe if going through an unconditioned space. Adding a flint trap isnt a bad option if space allows. Note that dryers and lint traps are all normally 4 diameter. That flex is junk.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Nice car



Thanks! It's been a project and a half for sure. Bought it off a co worker for cheap not running. Now it just needs the front end painted and a few other things completed. Considering my time and what I've paid for parts, instill stand to actually make a decent profit on it, should I decide to sell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not as sexxy as building something, but started organizing the family files and shredded a bunch of old crap. Had tax stuff back to 1998 for my wife, and house stuff from the previous house that we moved out of 12 years ago. Nearly overheated my shredder, but got it done. 


About 75 minutes straight of feeding this thing.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Why didn't you just dump it in Killramos' fire pit?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why didn't you just dump it in Killramos' fire pit?



Are you kidding. He's exactly the kind of oppressed person who would steal my identity.

----------


## cyra1ax

Didn't really want to make a new thread for this....
I live in a new build area where they're just starting to get ready to do final grading on some of the homes. Lot next door had their garage pad prepped and it rained making a nice little pool. Site super for the builder next door just dropped by and dug a trench from their side over to mine to drain that, into a sinkhole thats developed on my property. Any point in bitching about it to the builder? Builder next door is different than the one that built mine.

----------


## killramos

> Are you kidding. He's exactly the kind of oppressed person who would steal my identity.



Facts

----------


## ExtraSlow

> facts



who said that?????

----------


## bjstare

> Attachment 91929.



Is that a mirror on the outside of your garage? Or is that what rich peoples garage windows look like?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that a mirror on the outside of your garage? Or is that what rich peoples garage windows look like?



Triple pane windows or bust bitch.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Triple pane windows or bust bitch.



And that hammock, oh the life of you riches

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Didn't really want to make a new thread for this....
> I live in a new build area where they're just starting to get ready to do final grading on some of the homes. Lot next door had their garage pad prepped and it rained making a nice little pool. Site super for the builder next door just dropped by and dug a trench from their side over to mine to drain that, into a sinkhole thats developed on my property. Any point in bitching about it to the builder? Builder next door is different than the one that built mine.



Yes. Bitch to their builder and CC the developer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And that hammock, oh the life of you riches



Robin Leach narrates my days.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Yes. Bitch to their builder and CC the developer.



Thanks. First time owner, so wasn't sure if it would be seen as me just overreacting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Make sure if you are bitching, you aren't just bitching. You need to request specific actions that you expect them to take. Don't leave that up to them, tell them what they can do to make you happy.

----------


## 88CRX

> Throw a coat of white primer on it - and your tune will change. Suddenly was worth every minute of labor.



Fulfillment level 10:


Just gonna take a long time to prime + paint the entire thing but we're getting there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cleaned out the gutters from the debris rain that me neighbors spruce trees constantly shed. Kinda hate heights. But installed some gutter gaurd over the area closest to the trees. Also picked up 15 gallons of cones off the ground. Ugh, I hate spruce trees.

----------


## bjstare

> me neighbors spruce trees





(someone photoshop his face on here, I've no idea how to do it)

----------


## AndyL

> Fulfillment level 10:
> 
> 
> Just gonna take a long time to prime + paint the entire thing but we're getting there.



Nice! 

Yep, takes forever but totally changes the whole garage. 

Pretty sure they should just make it code the garage should be taped, sanded and primed  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

Moved my plants to a better spot 

Anyone know where I can get a hanging table for the railing?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Nice! 
> 
> Yep, takes forever but totally changes the whole garage. 
> 
> Pretty sure they should just make it code the garage should be taped, sanded and primed



Buy a showhome. Garage was the sales centre.

----------


## AndyL

> Buy a showhome. Garage was the sales centre.



Never. Ever. Buy a showhome!

----------


## The_Penguin

> Never. Ever. Buy a showhome!



Please elaborate.
Typing this from a former (1999) Albi showhome. Yeah they're a fairly good builder, and yes this place has had its issues, more than a normal house? probably not.
Also, full disclosure:
Mrs. Penguin works for one of the better builders in town (not Albi). That said, I may be slightly biased, but I do have an open mind.

----------


## speedog

> Please elaborate.
> Typing this from a former (1999) Albi showhome. Yeah they're a fairly good builder, and yes this place has had its issues, more than a normal house? probably not.
> Also, full disclosure:
> Mrs. Penguin works for one of the better builders in town (not Albi). That said, I may be slightly biased, but I do have an open mind.



Am curious as well, am living in one of our community's show homes from 1955, house seems as good as any of the others around. Being in the construction industry now, I would dare say that show homes usually have more care and attention put into them or at least that's been my personal experiance.

----------


## AndyL

> Please elaborate.
> Typing this from a former (1999) Albi showhome. Yeah they're a fairly good builder, and yes this place has had its issues, more than a normal house? probably not.
> Also, full disclosure:
> Mrs. Penguin works for one of the better builders in town (not Albi). That said, I may be slightly biased, but I do have an open mind.



Pretty sure it's been talked about here many times before.

When they're new models for new communities they're often the "guinea pig" they get thrown up fastest because it's sales it's always an unrealistically tight deadline. Stuff gets missed, problems are always encountered, deadline remains.

I remember more than a few "heated" discussions about warranty terms outside with site supers on trades days. (Difference between regular build/immediate turnover vs showhome - could be 2-5yrs later, long after the usual warranty; but then show us the annual required maintenance etc that's never done and fight ensues)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> who said that?????



http://dwigif.com/view/7hkIsTt

----------


## killramos

> http://dwigif.com/view/7hkIsTt



Amature embed

----------


## killramos

Wired my HT for 7.4.2 ATMOS and roughed the cabling to relocate all of my networking, and AV to a dedicated central cabinet.

Got the majority done, most of our time was spent getting oriented and cutting some blanks out of ceiling to fish from (joints were a mess).

Tomorrow we take the show upstairs and run a conduit to my attic For another dozen cat6 cables to spaghetti out from as well as rough in ceiling speakers for the living room and my deck.

Lots of surprises found in a house this old...

----------


## flipstah

Foodie meet at your place 
@killramos

----------


## killramos

Haha I’m game!

Gonna need some time to get a few more things done here. This house is a never ending list of projects.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That looks like a grade A fine job of drywall cutting sir. Straight as a shaft.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I did this.



I mean. I watched it. No I am not the mayor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean. I watched it. No I am not the mayor.



You have outed yourself Naheed.

----------


## jwslam

Face lift on my parents 40year old dish rack

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Looks fantastic! Are you going to tag it with a gang sign?

----------


## adam c

> I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean. I watched it. No I am not the mayor.



Sounds like something someone would say if they are in fact the person but didn't want people to know

----------


## speedog

> Face lift on my parents 40year old dish rack



Dish rack. Why?

Why bother having it if you're not using it for it's intended purpose?

----------


## killramos

> Wired my HT for 7.4.2 ATMOS and roughed the cabling to relocate all of my networking, and AV to a dedicated central cabinet.
> 
> Got the majority done, most of our time was spent getting oriented and cutting some blanks out of ceiling to fish from (joints were a mess).
> 
> Tomorrow we take the show upstairs and run a conduit to my attic For another dozen cat6 cables to spaghetti out from as well as rough in ceiling speakers for the living room and my deck.
> 
> Lots of surprises found in a house this old...



MOAR SPAGHETTI



Up to:
18 Cat6E
11 Speaker
1 HDMI
1 Power direct to panel

Ran out of speaker cable but planning on pulling 4 more runs of that for a set of in ceiling speakers in the living room and another set over my deck. Also need to think through subwoofer placement (1-2) and also if I can find a patch solution for my Telus fibre to get that right into the closet.

Fun weekend. Now I have project of organizing, and terminating everything nicely.

----------


## spikerS

Started 
@flipstah
 condo balcony railing table hanger dealio

----------


## jwslam

> Dish rack. Why?
> 
> Why bother having it if you're not using it for it's intended purpose?

----------


## speedog

Yeah, I know. I've experienced the unused dishwasher thing first hand through my current line of work- one couple hadn't even removed any of the internal shipping/packing materials and the dishwasher had already been there for 5 years.

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah, I know. I've experienced the unused dishwasher thing first hand through my current line of work- one couple hadn't even removed any of the internal shipping/packing materials and the dishwasher had already been there for 5 years.



Glad to hear you escaped that house full of psychopaths with your life.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

There are several logical reasons why one would use that appliance as a dish rack.

1) An unused dishwasher adds to the resale value of the home, even if you do not intend to move for 20 years
2) Kids wash dishes better than most dishwashers
3) Kids need something to do, otherwise they turn to drugs
4) It has well designed racks. Would you rather have wet dishes taking up counter space?
5) Some idiot put a dishwasher in perfectly good cabinet space

----------


## The_Penguin

I finally replaced the dead igniter on my Weber Genesis.
Works like new now, no more pointing the Bernzomatic through the lighting hole.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> 



BAHAHAHA I knew you mustve been Asian when you said dish rack

----------


## speedog

Got my plumbers' crack busy today, old house, things wear out. Whomever installed the original tub spout was a moron, done right now.

----------


## speedog

And amidst all of my plumbing tasks, I mixed in getting and installing a new wifi router because I finally got sick of the default TELUS wifi on their router. Of course this meant undoing and doing the mouse nest behind our living room TV because our new router would be living close to that and while doing that, I pulled several unused Ethernet and power cards out of the mess plus one extension cord. It's still a mess but less so now, 11 powered devices and all of the associated Ethernet, audio and video cabling in such a small space is almost a guarantee of chaos.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> Yeah, I know. I've experienced the unused dishwasher thing first hand through my current line of work- one couple hadn't even removed any of the internal shipping/packing materials and the dishwasher had already been there for 5 years.



My first house had a dishwasher that was never used, still had the original packaging and soap inside. That apartment was build in 2006. I don't get people sometimes...

----------


## speedog

Today's work, remounted a chain link gate so it swings into the yard - much easier to lock. More network stuff, had a dead remote TELUS box replaced and of course that now means I have to reprogram the channel listings on both the new box and the existing PVR box because they had to load new firmware on the existing PVR box - nothing is ever simple. Also have to work on conflicts between the TELUS Actiontec router and our new wifi router so the printer can be seen on the new wifi router - ugh, nothing is ever simple. Thank god I've got lots of hair, all it can do is get whiter. There will sure as hell be other crud that'll still pop up today and it has, renting a 26 footer box truck, looks like it will be a PITA..

----------


## speedog

Fixed a flat on my Suburban, can't complain about it considering the number of job sites I'm in and out of. Have gotten damn good at fixing them though.

----------


## Ekliptix

Made a little dam in my creek. I'll plug up the bottom today and let it fill up.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Made a little damn in my creek. I'll plug up the bottom today and let it fill up.



Why? Is that Legal?

I wish i had a property with a creek.... jealous man! from all your posts, your place looks pretty tight.

----------


## Proyecto2000

I got to clean up my yard after the weekends storm and now to start tallying up the damaged property. Already know that I am getting a new roof, siding and windows heh

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that a god dam? No, seriously, your place is awesome, and I love it, and I'm excited to see pics every time you post.

----------


## lasimmon

> Why? Is that Legal?
> 
> I wish i had a property with a creek.... jealous man! from all your posts, your place looks pretty tight.



Not in Alberta it isn't.

----------


## Ekliptix

I get my highs from doing really illegal things, like this dam. Living on the edge. :Devil:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I get my highs from doing really illegal things, like this dam. Living on the edge.



Live your life a quart at a time. Nothing else ... For those ten seconds or less, you're free

----------


## rage2

More cleanup work on the weekend. Removed all my old DirecTV DVRs, going full streaming only at this point. Installed a new router to handle streaming VPN needs. AT&T TV Now is pretty awesome, basically full fledged cloud DVR (similar to Telus setup) all within an Apple TV app with all the US sports and premium channels. As such removed my HdBaseT HDMI distribution through the house.

If anyone needs HDMI over CAT5 HDBaseT, hit me up. 4x4 matrix w/4 receivers just sitting here haha.

@killramos
 you're gonna love Atmos. I thought it was a gimmick without even trying it, but I decided one night to reconfigure my 7.2 setup to a 5.2.1 Atmos setup because I upgraded to a new receiver to prep for 4K. Had Atmos support so why not? 3D audio is sweet, helicopters flying right over your head, bullets and shit flying left and right of you.

----------


## killramos

Atmos is a game changer for sure. Its a huge improvement even without height channels (essentially just dts:X at that point) but the spatial processing really woke my system up with just an amp change last time. Just need to get this cast off and I will work on filling the HT out.

I think atmos was actually a bigger immersive step than 4K for me.

----------


## rage2

Yea 4K wasn't as big of a jump as SD -> HD. HDR/Dolby Vision is still a bigger step up than Atmos. I mean, if you have a TV that can output those highlights. HDR > Atmos > 4K for me.

----------


## killramos

Well working on both steps for this fall, so I should be practically comatose from immersion all winter.

----------


## rage2

> Well working on both steps for this fall, so I should be practically comatose from immersion all winter.



I'm just waiting on the damn TV right now. June 30th baby come on! Then wait till November for the sale.  :ROFL!:

----------


## nismodrifter

Learned how to use SADP and iVMS and subsequently fixed all of my home security camera + door station issues.

Good to know brain still works with tech shit.

----------


## adam c

mowed my backyard during my lunch break, nice to know I don't need to worry about it later

----------


## Ekliptix

Filled up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Neat small project. Now that I look at it, I'd probably make the top juuust wide enough to act as a footbridge, and put stable stepping stones on each side of the bank. Looks pretty soft all around there.

----------


## cyra1ax

Anyone know of a store that's based in Canada that's similar to superbrightleds? Been meaning to do some under-cabinet lighting. Or if anyone has any specific recommendations on strips, I do have two longish areas that would require the use of extender cables though(approx 1.2m each)

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Anyone know of a store that's based in Canada that's similar to superbrightleds? Been meaning to do some under-cabinet lighting. Or if anyone has any specific recommendations on strips, I do have two longish areas that would require the use of extender cables though(approx 1.2m each)



You can hack together the IKEA Ledberg strip lights for very cheap and with minimal hassle. 60" runs without swapping the driver, and much longer with the bigger driver they also sell. Not as many options as other kits, but a dead easy modular system.

----------


## eblend

Built a BBQ cover....aka Cat Escape Prevention. One of my cats used to jump on the BBQ and then over the fence, not anymore! She can't jump that high but gave me a few scares before, so this was built  :Smilie:  Indoor cat...has no idea how good she has it!

----------


## killramos

> Built a BBQ cover....aka Cat Escape Prevention. One of my cats used to jump on the BBQ and then over the fence, not anymore! She can't jump that high but gave me a few scares before, so this was built  Indoor cat...has no idea how good she has it!



Not sure that’s going to really stop a motivated cat... but looks great.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beauty cay ladder

----------


## 88CRX

Wrapped up the garage painting on Friday. Glad we ended up painting ourselves, got lots of practice for painting inside the house now. Cutting the ceiling/walls 12'-14' up sucked. And rolling the 14' ceiling was no fun but the rest was pretty easy and quick. 



Now we're onto lights, shelves and tire racks.... then floors.... then cabinets.

----------


## jwslam

> Wrapped up the garage painting on Friday. Glad we ended up painting ourselves, got lots of practice for painting inside the house now. Cutting the ceiling/walls 12'-14' up sucked. And rolling the 14' ceiling was no fun but the rest was pretty easy and quick.



Would you recommend just paying to rent scaffolding next time?

----------


## 88CRX

> Would you recommend just paying to rent scaffolding next time?



Probably not. I bought an extension pole to paint the walls/ceiling (which actually worked quite well). The scaffolding would have been nice for cutting in the corners but that's it. When I was rolling the ceilings I mostly walked back and forth on the floor which wouldn't work on scaffolding.

Edit: also this thing was a great investment for hauling paint up/down the later for cutting

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/woo...ail/1001186566
» Click image for larger version

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Garage looks great. I wish I had that much real estate.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Playing in the dirt.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Filled up.



 
@Ekliptix
 what was the purpose behind it?

----------


## Doozer

Do you have 2 versions of the same ladder, or did you catch it in 2 different spots in the pano? Because it would be hilarious if you had 1 ladder and moved it each time so it looked like you had an entire roomful that you used to do the painting.





> Wrapped up the garage painting on Friday. Glad we ended up painting ourselves, got lots of practice for painting inside the house now. Cutting the ceiling/walls 12'-14' up sucked. And rolling the 14' ceiling was no fun but the rest was pretty easy and quick. 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're onto lights, shelves and tire racks.... then floors.... then cabinets.

----------


## 88CRX

> Do you have 2 versions of the same ladder, or did you catch it in 2 different spots in the pano? Because it would be hilarious if you had 1 ladder and moved it each time so it looked like you had an entire roomful that you used to do the painting.



There was most definitely 2 ladders and they're not the quite the same.

----------


## Doozer

Well they're awfully close. Too bad, lost opportunity there.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 88CRX

> Well they're awfully close. Too bad, lost opportunity there.



One is slightly shorter then the other. Ask me how tall the taller on is.... exactly the height of the dropped beam. 

And how many times did we smash it into the beam while mudding, sanding and painting... >5 times  :facepalm:

----------


## firebane

So I have a outside tap that is completely frozen shut and can not be used. I went into the basement to start looking for a shut off valve and eventually found it. But the issue is this awesome maze of plumbing.

There are two lines feeding the outside taps and there is only 2 shut off valves for the water lines.. shut off #1 is the main feed into the home and shut off #2 is the small valve that you see.

So I can turn the water off to 1 tap outside but to turn the water off to the other tap I would have to shut the main water supply off.  :Bang Head: 

Looks like I'm going to the school of learning how to crimp pex successfully.

----------


## colsankey

Had an electrician buddy in to help beef up the lack of outlets in the garage. Only 2 in the whole place origionally. Also had amazon next day some 40W led 5k light bars to replace 2 single construction lights in there.

----------


## speedog

> Had an electrician buddy in to help beef up the lack of outlets in the garage. Only 2 in the whole place origionally. Also had amazon next day some 40W led 5k light bars to replace 2 single construction lights in there.



Garages, they are never big enough.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Garages, they are never big enough.



As someone with an 800 sq.ft garage I agree. I wish I had an attached double for parking in, and then my alley triple could be the shop/storage

----------


## Brent.ff

nvm

----------


## AndyL

This thread is 8yrs old today! Happy birthday!  :ROFL!:

----------


## speedog

Well, it's around someone's future home. Yeah, that corner is almost an inch out of square over 21.5 inches. Granite guys are gonna hate that...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Replaced the expired 10-year hardwired smoke+CO detector with another 10-year+hardwire unit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

More playing in the dirt. 30" down so we can put bigger windows in the basement. Fuck do I ever hurt right now. So out of shape.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> This thread is 8yrs old today! Happy birthday!



How is that gate holding up?

----------


## beyond_ban

> More playing in the dirt. 30" down so we can put bigger windows in the basement. Fuck do I ever hurt right now. So out of shape.



I am in pretty good shape and a day on the shovel alerts me to muscles in my back that i never knew existed. Always a pretty sore day after.

----------


## bjstare

> Well, it's around someone's future home. Yeah, that corner is almost an inch out of square over 21.5 inches. Granite guys are gonna hate that...



Jesus, that's brutal. Is that a new build, or just a shitty reno/contractor?

----------


## speedog

> Jesus, that's brutal. Is that a new build, or just a shitty reno/contractor?



Heh, new build in Bowness. Basement bar corners were just as wonky - 1/2" out of square over 13 inches.

Kitchen done, as many cabinets elsewhere in the home. When completed, you can't see the wonky ceiling or wonky walls. Cabinet, countertop and tile people can hide a lot of bad stuff.

----------


## AndyL

> How is that gate holding up?



No idea sadly.

----------


## firebane

Uhm... Bueller?

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

New dip tube. Yep it's time.

----------


## firebane

> New dip tube. Yep it's time.



That's the anode! I'll be doing the dip too

----------


## dj_rice

> That's the anode! I'll be doing the dip too



How old is your tank? And what interval are these supposed to be done at? Mines 2 years old so a fair bit aways

----------


## Rocket1k78

Whats this diptube thing?
I just replaced the tank at the new house so i want to do whatever i can to maintain it. Are you guys also flushing it yearly?

When we did the inspection the guy said the tank should probably be replaced due to its age and a quick google lead me to believe it could be done for around $1000.00 so i figured with the deal we got it was no biggie. FFWD to last week i find out i have a power vented tank and it was double the cost of a regular one.

----------


## firebane

> How old is your tank? And what interval are these supposed to be done at? Mines 2 years old so a fair bit aways






> Whats this diptube thing?
> I just replaced the tank at the new house so i want to do whatever i can to maintain it. Are you guys also flushing it yearly?
> 
> When we did the inspection the guy said the tank should probably be replaced due to its age and a quick google lead me to believe it could be done for around $1000.00 so i figured with the deal we got it was no biggie. FFWD to last week i find out i have a power vented tank and it was double the cost of a regular one.



People often get the terms mixed up.

Anode = Sacrificial rod in your hot water tank so the water doesn't attack the inside of your hot water tank and cause it to rust out. The rod usually lasts 3-5 years but can vary and its pretty simple to remove and check.

If you are doing annual or bi-annual maintenance such as draining your tank for sediment build up you can just check/replace the rod at that time. They are only $30 so its cheap to buy.

The dip tube is a plastic tub that feeds cold water to the bottom of the tank and most times including mine you don't need to replace them. Again inspection can be done during maintenance of the tank during the drain.

My tank is original to the house and is WAY past 10-15 years old so its getting past its prime but I was glad to see that despite the shape of the anode tube the inside still looked good and I wasn't concerned.

----------


## firebane

Anyone got a 5/8 pex crimper I could borrow  :Frown: 

Both valves are leaking.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ShermanEF9

New windows on order. Did 3 of them last year, now finishing up the house. Should be in by september.

----------


## dj_rice

Picking up roof nails around the house. New roof was installed on Thurday. So far walking around I've picked up about 25 nails. Just on my property. Is this acceptable?

----------


## 88CRX

Garage work still continuing..... 

Lights installed:
» Click image for larger version

And tire racks installed:
» Click image for larger version

Have a couple wall mounted shelves to go up next weekend and then a major clean/reorganization.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Picking up roof nails around the house. New roof was installed on Thurday. So far walking around I've picked up about 25 nails. Just on my property. Is this acceptable?



No, but it's completely normal. They leave so fuckin many that I swear they receive a bonus for every kilo left strewn about. Check your gutters, too. I had strings of nails in mine!

----------


## Darell_n

> Picking up roof nails around the house. New roof was installed on Thurday. So far walking around I've picked up about 25 nails. Just on my property. Is this acceptable?



No, it is not acceptable. If they properly sweep the lawn with a magnet there should be none.

----------


## mr2mike

> Would you recommend just paying to rent scaffolding next time?



If you know how to walk the ladder you don't need scaffolding. Just hold onto the paint as you shuffle.

----------


## bjstare

> No, but it's completely normal. They leave so fuckin many that I swear they receive a bonus for every kilo left strewn about. Check your gutters, too. I had strings of nails in mine!



This is what I was going to say.

Roofers are somewhere between cribbers and framers on the cleanliness/trashiness spectrum of residential construction workers (fyi that's the shitty end of the spectrum).

----------


## G-ZUS

Installed a new (used) garage door, not bad for first time

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is what I was going to say.
> 
> Roofers are somewhere between cribbers and framers on the cleanliness/trashiness spectrum of residential construction workers (fyi that's the shitty end of the spectrum).



LoL! Not the same, but there used to be a hot tar roofer joke on Beavis and Butt-Head that made me fall off my chair, plus another one from a stand-up comedian. 
My brother once saw a crew of four hot tar roofers finish a shift, sit on the tailgate of a truck, polish off a quick 48 beers and head home. We're talking like _maybe_ 1-hr on that tailgate... For serious.

"I used to be a hot tar roofer... Boy, I remember that day *real* well!"

----------


## ShermanEF9

Gonna go conquer my grass this evening. After two weeks of constant rain, im thinking this will be a bag it situation.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Repainted the master bedroom and the office/guest room.
Painting wasn't too bad, but had to do some drywall repair. Pretty pleased with the results. It was clear that the previous owner never correctly dealt with the moisture issue in the winter.

Before 


After

----------


## dezmarez

Picked up an oak table from kijji with a stain.
Decided to strip and restain. First time trying something like this.

----------


## speedog

Shelves and walls in a garage with nothing on them? Did not think that was possible.

Actually, I've done some purging and have emptied some shelf space but it just means that some cabinets will be a bit less cluttered soon.

----------


## dezmarez

> Shelves and walls in a garage with nothing on them? Did not think that was possible.
> 
> Actually, I've done some purging and have emptied some shelf space but it just means that some cabinets will be a bit less cluttered soon.




Hahaha it will be filled soon enough. 

Just using the garage right now....haven’t moved in yet


https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...ight=Brentwood

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Good for you! That looks great.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Repainted the master bedroom and the office/guest room.
> Painting wasn't too bad, but had to do some drywall repair. Pretty pleased with the results. It was clear that the previous owner never correctly dealt with the moisture issue in the winter.



Good job Stacy.

----------


## speedog

Made 30 planters from 15 wine barrels for my wife's little side gig, all 30 going to a golf course restaurant in SE BC...

----------


## schurchill39

I hope you're getting $75 per planter or more because barrel sell for about $120-175 to the average Joe. Usually with a larger bulk over you can get them for much cheaper which I am assuming your wife did, but it still blows me away how much they sell for. I like to use them for woodworking but for the casual carpenter $150 a pop is a bit much.

----------


## speedog

We're selling our planters for less than $75 and are making good margins. Our whole barrel prices would be the lowest in the Calgary area and we're able to do this due to the bulk numbers we bring in through a partnership my wife has with someone. New prices on barrels like these run around $1,500, our last batch of 240 from the Napa valley only had wine in them once - they were never refurbished with addisitional inner staves.

We sell barrels to people who reuse them in all sorts of ways, furniture, smokers, planters, some people clean them up and resell them at higher prices. PM me if you want more details on the barrels, we have about 170 currently available as best as I can remember.

----------


## schurchill39

> We're selling our planters for less than $75 and are making good margins. Our whole barrel prices would be the lowest in the Calgary area and we're able to do this due to the bulk numbers we bring in through a partnership my wife has with someone. New prices on barrels like these run around $1,500, our last batch of 240 from the Napa valley only had wine in them once - they were never refurbished with addisitional inner staves.
> 
> We sell barrels to people who reuse them in all sorts of ways, furniture, smokers, planters, some people clean them up and resell them at higher prices. PM me if you want more details on the barrels, we have about 170 currently available as best as I can remember.



Ah I've seen your kijiji ads and last time I had someone reach out to me for a project I was going to reach out to you guys before they backed out. Sounds like you know what you're doing then sir, just ignore my comment then lol.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> We're selling our planters for less than $75 and are making good margins. Our whole barrel prices would be the lowest in the Calgary area and we're able to do this due to the bulk numbers we bring in through a partnership my wife has with someone. New prices on barrels like these run around $1,500, our last batch of 240 from the Napa valley only had wine in them once - they were never refurbished with addisitional inner staves.
> 
> We sell barrels to people who reuse them in all sorts of ways, furniture, smokers, planters, some people clean them up and resell them at higher prices. PM me if you want more details on the barrels, we have about 170 currently available as best as I can remember.



For the planters, do you do anything else to them other than just cutting the barrels in half? Specifically, do you sand and stain them and/or put any lip on the cut edge to keep the splines from splitting? I might be interested in picking a couple of them up from you.

----------


## gmc72

Since I was told that there are no more hours for me for July, I figured I would lay down some pavers on the pad where the hot tub was supposed to go (no money for hot tub now). Using it as a fire area for now.

----------


## speedog

> For the planters, do you do anything else to them other than just cutting the barrels in half? Specifically, do you sand and stain them and/or put any lip on the cut edge to keep the splines from splitting? I might be interested in picking a couple of them up from you.



I sand the edges so as to remove any roughness, the staves will remain quite tight if moisture is a part of the equation - keep the soil inside fairly consistently moist or spray the outside once in a while.

We don't clean them up at all as people will pick out barrels or planters for a variety of reasons. Sanding will pretty much bring them back to an almost new condition, a power wash will clean them up quite nicely as well but there are people who want the darkest red staining.

----------


## Disoblige

Under $75 for a planter like that seems awfully cheap.
I would imagine transporting 30 of them are more hassle than the cost of the barrels itself.

----------


## speedog

> Under $75 for a planter like that seems awfully cheap.
> I would imagine transporting 30 of them are more hassle than the cost of the barrels itself.



Customer is bringing their own vehicle tomorrow morning. Shipping individual barrels or planters is stupid expensive due to their size and weight, we'll deliver locally for a fee - the farthest away will be Sundre and we charged more for delivery there.

All I know is moving 400+ barrels builds the muscles very quickly, they're stacked 3 high in the 53 foot trailers so one has to be careful getting them down when they weigh anywhere from 115-130 pounds - a barrel coming down from 6+ feet up can hurt someone quite a bit. I had one shift and come down on my back but I got lucky in how it came down and caught me.

----------


## Disoblige

Did you ever supply any barrels to Burgundy Oak? I think they were a barrel furniture store in Calgary, but looks like they closed and don't exist anymore.
I think there is a place in a market for that, wish someone would step up and do something for that space knowing how potentially cheap barrels could be had for.

----------


## speedog

> Did you ever supply any barrels to Burgundy Oak? I think they were a barrel furniture store in Calgary, but looks like they closed and don't exist anymore.
> I think there is a place in a market for that, wish someone would step up and do something for that space knowing how potentially cheap barrels could be had for.



Hah, I won't comment on them as I don't have anything positive to say about them.

Again, it's a very niche market - my wife knows of people doing furniture as a side gig but none of them are doing it full time. I can fully appreciate the products people make out of wine barrels but it's not my thing. Hell, I'm relatively well set up to make things out of barrels but I really don't have the time or desire to do so.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> For the planters, do you do anything else to them other than just cutting the barrels in half? Specifically, do you sand and stain them and/or put any lip on the cut edge to keep the splines from splitting? I might be interested in picking a couple of them up from you.



Off you're concerned about degradation, for a reference, these ones are 25'ish years old with no stain, and have always had soil and plants in them.

----------


## schurchill39

> Hah, I won't comment on them as I don't have anything positive to say about them.
> 
> Again, it's a very niche market - my wife knows of people doing furniture as a side gig but none of them are doing it full time. I can fully appreciate the products people make out of wine barrels but it's not my thing. Hell, I'm relatively well set up to make things out of barrels but I really don't have the time or desire to do so.



On top of being a niche market no one seems to want to pay appropriate prices for furniture like this which is why so many custom DIY'ers do the "distressed pine" 2x4 stuff instead of hard woods or wine barrels etc. I've made a few things out of wine barrels and unless you're selling things that are made out of 1 stave and under $100 its pretty hard to sell.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> I sand the edges so as to remove any roughness, the staves will remain quite tight if moisture is a part of the equation - keep the soil inside fairly consistently moist or spray the outside once in a while.
> 
> We don't clean them up at all as people will pick out barrels or planters for a variety of reasons. Sanding will pretty much bring them back to an almost new condition, a power wash will clean them up quite nicely as well but there are people who want the darkest red staining.



I should clarify, do you sand the _outside_ of the barrels and/or stain them prior to selling? If not, I can do the same myself. Looking to place a few more unique planters around the backyard. 




> Off you're concerned about degradation, for a reference, these ones are 25'ish years old with no stain, and have always had soil and plants in them.



Awesome, exactly what I was concerned about. Thanks for the pic as reference. I think that totally sealed the deal for the Mrs in our decision making.
 
@speedog
, I'll send you a PM about picking up a couple half barrels for planters.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Do these barrels float?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Attachment 92923



So you gave your fence a toothbrush moustache?

----------


## speedog

> Do these barrels float?



I would think so.

----------


## speedog

> I should clarify, do you sand the _outside_ of the barrels and/or stain them prior to selling? If not, I can do the same myself. Looking to place a few more unique planters around the backyard. 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, exactly what I was concerned about. Thanks for the pic as reference. I think that totally sealed the deal for the Mrs in our decision making.
> 
> 
> @speedog
> , I'll send you a PM about picking up a couple half barrels for planters.



I don't do anything to the outside, I could but then we'd charge more. One person who buys from us cleans them up and resells them at almost 50% more than they buy them for us. I'd probably have to drink to much beer and that would hurt profit margins.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Bought a Coleman 425 dual burner stove off Kijiji for 45 bucks, found out the valve assemble was completely fucked. No biggie, took the tank off my Coleman 431 from 69, perfect fit. Been meaning to recycle the case for the 431, so finding a newer stove with a good case and a bad tank worked out well. 

Not sure what to do with the older stove as the case is only kinda rusty and bent, grill is done. dunno, got a early 50's tank which I might refurb and install. Then strip it for paint and repaint. Just gotta find heat resistant forest green paint.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Whatever you do don't junk it. Colman stove parts are awesome. Hell I'd take it.

----------


## R-Audi

Got a new front door!
Still have to sand and paint a bit, but very happy with the update. Next up I want to change out those pillars to either a treated wood or some sort of squared cover. Any ideas?

----------


## dj_rice

> Got a new front door!
> Still have to sand and paint a bit, but very happy with the update. Next up I want to change out those pillars to either a treated wood or some sort of squared cover. Any ideas?



I have a similar door/side window setup and badly need a new door as well as the frame is splitting/comprimised. How much did that set you back?

----------


## roopi

> Got a new front door!
> Still have to sand and paint a bit, but very happy with the update. Next up I want to change out those pillars to either a treated wood or some sort of squared cover. Any ideas?



Frame them in and clad them with some smartside or fake stone? Post sleeves are an option as well which are made with fake stone or just a plain finish.

----------


## R-Audi

> I have a similar door/side window setup and badly need a new door as well as the frame is splitting/comprimised. How much did that set you back?



It was $4,200 installed and I had to supply the handle and deadbolt. We had the option of a powdercoat type paint for an extra $400, but we are hoping to paint the house in the next year, so didnt want to pay for something we would paint over. We used Thermal Aluminum and glass, got another quote from Western Windows and they were very close in price, but ~4 weeks longer wait time.

- - - Updated - - -




> Frame them in and clad them with some smartside or fake stone? Post sleeves are an option as well which are made with fake stone or just a plain finish.



Just a matter of finding someone to do this... chatted with one company that does commercial installations and they quoted 2k for frame and clad, but admitted that this wasnt an ideal use of their products based on price.

----------


## dj_rice

> It was $4,200 installed and I had to supply the handle and deadbolt. We had the option of a powdercoat type paint for an extra $400, but we are hoping to paint the house in the next year, so didnt want to pay for something we would paint over. We used Thermal Aluminum and glass, got another quote from Western Windows and they were very close in price, but ~4 weeks longer wait time.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of finding someone to do this... chatted with one company that does commercial installations and they quoted 2k for frame and clad, but admitted that this wasnt an ideal use of their products based on price.



Are doors typically that price? My lord....

----------


## The_Penguin

> It was $4,200 installed and I had to supply the handle and deadbolt.



Farging hell! I'm in the wrong business.

----------


## R-Audi

> Are doors typically that price? My lord....



Its the door, glass sidelight, complete frame and trim replacement. Not just hanging a simple door. It took 2 guys ~3.5-4 hours.

----------


## cycosis

Part of my covid backyard projects. Been laying this patio/pathway for a solid couple weeks now. I get frustrated pretty easily due to rocks splitting/not fitting right so the pace is slower than Id like.

----------


## chongkee_

How were you splitting the pavers?

----------


## cycosis

> How were you splitting the pavers?



It’s all natural flag stone. 2-3” thick. I’m using a diamond cutting wheel on an angle grinder

----------


## arcticcat522

> Part of my covid backyard projects. Been laying this patio/pathway for a solid couple weeks now. I get frustrated pretty easily due to rocks splitting/not fitting right so the pace is slower than Id like.



This looks great man!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Attachment 92952
> 
> Got a new front door!
> Still have to sand and paint a bit, but very happy with the update. Next up I want to change out those pillars to either a treated wood or some sort of squared cover. Any ideas?



Weve got similar pillars and have had a hard time getting quotes. We want to change our ceiling trim of the entry way like yours to cedar, and match the pillars. Two quotes are both around $20k from large reno companies. That also included railings. Im close to cutting a hole in the pillars to see if there is a steel beam inside, and if so demoing them and framing myself.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It’s all natural flag stone. 2-3” thick. I’m using a diamond cutting wheel on an angle grinder



That looks spectacular!!!!!!

----------


## nismodrifter

cycosis that looks very nice!!

----------


## Rocket1k78

Got the Quartz installed at my new place. Went with waterfall on both sides of the islands and both gables of the cabinets against the wall, I dont know how they did it but the pattern match is almost bang on. Im pretty sure i have more counter space on just my island than i do in all of my kitchen at the old place

- - - Updated - - -




> Part of my covid backyard projects. Been laying this patio/pathway for a solid couple weeks now. I get frustrated pretty easily due to rocks splitting/not fitting right so the pace is slower than Id like.



As someone who tried to do some landscaping themselves i dont even want to know how much time and effort you did for that, Nice job for sure!

----------


## ercchry

Finished this up a couple weeks ago... still need to build some sort of planter/firewood cover decor thing... not sure on the design yet

----------


## firebane

5 runs of Cat6 for the upstairs bedrooms. 2 in each office and 1 in the master bedroom for a smart tv or streaming device.

Went with Cat6 for 10Gbe abilities to the offices if I need as I'll be running 1 to my desktop.

Also noted is the Ubiuiti Unifi AC Pro that I got for free from ERA as well as an Aruba s2500 24p switch.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## R-Audi

> We’ve got similar pillars and have had a hard time getting quotes. We want to change our ceiling trim of the entry way like yours to cedar, and match the pillars. Two quotes are both around $20k from large reno companies. That also included railings. I’m close to cutting a hole in the pillars to see if there is a steel beam inside, and if so demo’ing them and framing myself.



I can try to find the company, but this is what was passed on:

'My friend suggested Composite Metal Panel cladding posts. The upside is it’s the best system for that application and durability (no painting or staining and it would last forever), the downside is it isn’t economical. He said it would be between $2,000 and $2,500 for the 2 posts.'

I wasnt about to spend 2500 to cover two posts.. so I will keep looking. In my head if I got two collapsable metal supports and then two 4x4 or 6x6 beams and mounts it shouldnt be too difficult or expensive.. but if something goes wrong it would be an expensive fix. Could also just build a frame and cover them myself.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> I can try to find the company, but this is what was passed on:
> 
> 'My friend suggested Composite Metal Panel cladding posts. The upside is it’s the best system for that application and durability (no painting or staining and it would last forever), the downside is it isn’t economical. He said it would be between $2,000 and $2,500 for the 2 posts.'
> 
> I wasnt about to spend 2500 to cover two posts.. so I will keep looking. In my head if I got two collapsable metal supports and then two 4x4 or 6x6 beams and mounts it shouldnt be too difficult or expensive.. but if something goes wrong it would be an expensive fix. Could also just build a frame and cover them myself.



Thanks for passing that on. I tried the fake wood on new garage doors and it was a big fail. Just repainted them white. I’ll take the work to keep real wood on the pillars and soffet.

----------


## dj_rice

Got Vivint to come and install new Sky Control Panel and Door Bell Camera Pro

----------


## MalibuStacy

Finally got my new to me Coleman 425 stove up and running. Long story short; bought this stove for 45 bucks cause the valve was fucked and I need a new car calling stove. I just so happened to have a spare complete fuel tank from a pre 60's Coleman 425. It needed a fuel cap, generator, and a pump cup. Also needed to be cleaned as it was stored with gasoline in the tank and gas tends to create deposits. Anyways after installing new parts I have a new/old 425.

Now I need to figure out what to do with the older 431 stove. The burners and tank all work great, but the case is really starting to lose paint and rust. Might try and sand and repaint. I want to save the decals on the inside too. Then I might hang on to it or put it in storage for when my sister or brother need a stove.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coleman stoves are awesome

----------


## nismodrifter

I noticed some wasp activity near one of the corners of my roof. Took a closer look, and they are in early stages of establishing a home. Seems like they are building it inside the gutter. SOB's. It is way too high for me to reach safely with a ladder. I blasted that area with my hose for a good 15 minutes. Saw maybe 50ish wasps flying around. Lets see if I was able to flood them out or if they have come back even more pissed off. 

In the past, I've generally used a gas soaked rag on the end of a 2x4 or long metal rod to burn wasp nests. Probably had to do this 2-3 times in my life (so, every 10 years or so). In Calgary it seemed no one blinked an eye when I did this, but then again the neighbors knew me. Shall I try the same here and end up on BC Global News?

----------


## sabad66

Built a 8’x6’ platform for the power rack I am getting delivered in 2 weeks:



3x 5/8 subfloor mdf sheets (2 layers)
PL400, some screws
2x 6x4’ rubber mats screwed on top

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I noticed some wasp activity near one of the corners of my roof. Took a closer look, and they are in early stages of establishing a home. Seems like they are building it inside the gutter. SOB's. It is way too high for me to reach safely with a ladder. I blasted that area with my hose for a good 15 minutes. Saw maybe 50ish wasps flying around. Lets see if I was able to flood them out or if they have come back even more pissed off. 
> 
> In the past, I've generally used a gas soaked rag on the end of a 2x4 or long metal rod to burn wasp nests. Probably had to do this 2-3 times in my life (so, every 10 years or so). In Calgary it seemed no one blinked an eye when I did this, but then again the neighbors knew me. Shall I try the same here and end up on BC Global News?



If you have any of the severe poisons that have likely been banned now, I've got an expert technique. We used a fairly concentrated Diazinon liquid but Malithion would likely work, too. Anything that smells so incredibly bad that you're certain it's damaging you for every instant you're smelling it is what you want.
Straighten a coat hanger into an ~20" poker and tangle a small rag around the end of it. Wait until later dusk, dip that into the liquid cancer and go stab it into their nest (doesn't have to be in the access hole, but that won't hurt. Briskly GtFO of the area. Return in morning with shop vac for corpse handling and any other dying beasts. Empty shop vac where your neighbour's cat lives.

----------


## firebane

Started a small rock quarry from all the damn rocks and boulders in my yard. I'm a wee bit tired and sore and took out a pair of underwear from all the lifting

Now will just need to get rid of them.. anyone wanna buy some rocks  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## cet

Been working to get the back yard done over the last few weeks. 
Planted a couple trees, got the flower bed laid out and mulched and a trellis built for a hammock.





Hope to finish the sprinklers and get sod down on the weekend

----------


## sabad66

> Been working to get the back yard done over the last few weeks. 
> Planted a couple trees, got the flower bed laid out and mulched and a trellis built for a hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to finish the sprinklers and get sod down on the weekend



Very nice back yard!

----------


## nismodrifter

Daaaaaaamn thats nice!!

----------


## nismodrifter

> If you have any of the severe poisons that have likely been banned now, I've got an expert technique. We used a fairly concentrated Diazinon liquid but Malithion would likely work, too. Anything that smells so incredibly bad that you're certain it's damaging you for every instant you're smelling it is what you want.
> Straighten a coat hanger into an ~20" poker and tangle a small rag around the end of it. Wait until later dusk, dip that into the liquid cancer and go stab it into their nest (doesn't have to be in the access hole, but that won't hurt. Briskly GtFO of the area. Return in morning with shop vac for corpse handling and any other dying beasts. Empty shop vac where your neighbour's cat lives.



Damn thing is too high for me to reach. Unfortunately no nest visible on the exterior of the home, they are building a mansion inside the damn soffit. I've called Orkin, 1 week wait. RIP. There is more activity everyday. I'm angry

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Built a 8x6 platform for the power rack I am getting delivered in 2 weeks:
> 
> Attachment 93157
> 
> 3x 5/8 subfloor mdf sheets (2 layers)
> PL400, some screws
> 2x 6x4 rubber mats screwed on top



Full rubber matts? Any reason why you didn't do a center plywood platform?

----------


## sabad66

> Full rubber matts? Any reason why you didn't do a center plywood platform?



I considered that, but decided against it to avoid having to stain & seal the center plywood. Also wasn't so sure about how the grip would be with sealed plywood... figured rubber would be pretty grippy with any type of shoes. Either way I didn't glue the rubber mats (only glued the two layers of plywood together), so at least i can pull them up and switch to a plywood center later on if I really want to.

I ended up going with these mats:
https://www.fitnessdepot.ca/P11UTD89...tdr724838.html

Pretty expensive and not that thick (only 3/8"), but the best part is that they don't smell at all. I actually went in planning to get the thick horse stall mats, but the sales guy at Fitness Depot convinced me not to get them cuz he has had a lot of people come back disappointed with the smell.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I considered that, but decided against it to avoid having to stain & seal the center plywood. Also wasn't so sure about how the grip would be with sealed plywood... figured rubber would be pretty grippy with any type of shoes. Either way I didn't glue the rubber mats (only glued the two layers of plywood together), so at least i can pull them up and switch to a plywood center later on if I really want to.
> 
> I ended up going with these mats:
> https://www.fitnessdepot.ca/P11UTD89...tdr724838.html
> 
> Pretty expensive and not that thick (only 3/8"), but the best part is that they don't smell at all. I actually went in planning to get the thick horse stall mats, but the sales guy at Fitness Depot convinced me not to get them cuz he has had a lot of people come back disappointed with the smell.



I have awesome grip on mine. Two tricks I heard: sprinkle sand into the polyeurathane, or do a second coat while the first one is degassing (which is what I did), that way it's nice and grippy.
I just wonder how sturdy it is for heavy squats/deadlifts/oly lifts.

Either way, it's great. I only made a 4x8 as a separate platform, and I'm considering making a second one, pushing them together, and putting my rack on top.

----------


## cycosis

OK. mostly done so I figured id group the whole damn Covid/funemployment project into one post. I had no master plan. it just evolved as I went.

I started out with a blank yard last summer full of weeds. Contracted someone to come in a plant some trees and lay some.



This was the deck I built last august. No steps, no lighting.



Decided the build some garden boxes in the spring as we had a slight uncomfortable feeling about food security so we figured we may as well start learning how to veggie garden. 2 boxes turned into 7. Also ended up building some for some neighbors. took 4 yards of garden mix to fill up.





As spring dragged on and the parks were closed we decided to build a multi use arbor that could be used as a hammock stand and I could also attach a kiddo swing to it. I also liked the elevation it added to the yard. The two man auger was a bitch to dig up the wet clay.



Chanced upon a lady ripping up her old flagstone patio. Negotiated a stellar price. Took several days in the rain to move it all, as my Rav could only hold so much, and one load with my neighbour for the pieces that were 250 lbs+ in his F150. 12 loads in all.





Then started to excavate the patio. Moved all of the old wash rock over under the columnar aspens.



Needed a break from moving rock so I decided to move a boulder! Installed this neat little basalt gurgler. The birds love it. Has a light at the top the illuminate the water coming out at night time.



Then we decided we wanted to cover our deck. Found a good deal on the yardistry gazebo that fit our deck, 11' x 13' from Homedepot. We didnt like the colour of the stain when I got it home so I spent a week sanding every single piece and then another week staining every single piece. All the brackets were beige, so I sanded those all down too a rattle canned them flat black to match the hardware on the arbor.

All inventoried:



Staining:



Started building the steps to my deck. Note to self, NEVER BUY HOMEDEPOT PREMADE RISERS. They are hot garbage.



After excavating the patio, we decided to also do a pathway to the side yard. 4" of compacted road crush and then 2" of sand. Time to start laying stone.



I still need to put rock screenings in the gaps and stain the deck but Im really happy with how its turned out.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Well done!

----------


## cet

Agreed, that's a lot of work to do in a year. Good job.

----------


## 88CRX

Stained the portion of fence we built... looks amazing but now the developer constructed and stained fence (which is a couple years old) looks haggard. 

Also had to transplant our cheery tree to the front yard (guess they're super poisonous to dogs) so peep the new Maple tree twig we planted haha. Should be a solid tree in 20 years.

----------


## suntan

Replaced the washer door boot. Youtube videos all show people taking apart the front of the washer, turns out you can replace the boot without doing any of that. Took about 45 mins. $142 part. Hopefully I can keep the washer for another 10 years.

----------


## Ekliptix

Very well done, cycosis. You sure did a lot with so little garage space. The yard looks inviting now.

----------


## sabad66

> Replaced the washer door boot. Youtube videos all show people taking apart the front of the washer, turns out you can replace the boot without doing any of that. Took about 45 mins. $142 part. Hopefully I can keep the washer for another 10 years.



did that on my 2013 era LG washer about a year ago. Previous owners of the house did not take care of it at all and it was covered in black mold/sludge. I think it was $80 on amazon for the part and about an hour of time.

youtube DIY videos for the win, have saved so much money fixing/refurbishing appliances myself.

----------


## firebane

> did that on my 2013 era LG washer about a year ago. Previous owners of the house did not take care of it at all and it was covered in black mold/sludge. I think it was $80 on amazon for the part and about an hour of time.
> 
> youtube DIY videos for the win, have saved so much money fixing/refurbishing appliances myself.



When we bought our house the door boot was gross on the washer.. Not only did our real estate agent get us the washer/dryer but he had the owner get the boot replaced for us  :Big Grin:

----------


## suntan

> did that on my 2013 era LG washer about a year ago. Previous owners of the house did not take care of it at all and it was covered in black mold/sludge. I think it was $80 on amazon for the part and about an hour of time.
> 
> youtube DIY videos for the win, have saved so much money fixing/refurbishing appliances myself.



Yeah I fixed the dryer a couple of years ago - belt broke. Replaced the wheels at the same time. Wasn't even $100 in parts.

Washers and dryers are actually very straightforward, just gotta learn how to be handy.

----------


## sabad66

> When we bought our house the door boot was gross on the washer.. Not only did our real estate agent get us the washer/dryer but he had the owner get the boot replaced for us



That's a good win, although i think most sellers who say "washer/dryer not included" with their listing don't actually mean it. They are fully expecting the buyer to ask for it as part of the offer and will give it up to make it seem like they are throwing a bone to the buyer instead of giving a further price reduction.

Just what my realtor told me anyways.

----------


## speedog

> That's a good win, although i think most sellers who say "washer/dryer not included" with their listing don't actually mean it. They are fully expecting the buyer to ask for it as part of the offer and will give it up to make it seem like they are throwing a bone to the buyer instead of giving a further price reduction.
> 
> Just what my realtor told me anyways.



That sort of thinking really backfired on the previous owner of our home almost 24 years ago. She wouldn't include the fridge, range or window coverings in the sale so we agreed. After everything was said and done then she wanted to sell us those things and we told her we weren't interested as we had bought new - man, was she ever pissed at us and she got even more pissed when she had to pay to get them all removed.

Crazy to think we just replaced that fridge we bought new in 1996 and the range is still going strong.

----------


## benyl

> Yeah I fixed the dryer a couple of years ago - belt broke. Replaced the wheels at the same time. Wasn't even $100 in parts.
> 
> Washers and dryers are actually very straightforward, just gotta learn how to be handy.



yeah, I've replaced the gasket on a washer and the drum on a dryer. Super easy.

----------


## finboy

I have to replace a toilet, any opinions on sub $400 toilets that have replacement parts that arent proprietary/cant be found in 5 years?

Ex.
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ame...ite/1000736290

Keep in mind, will be renovating the bathroom in 2-3 years so it will be at least uninstalled again and can sanity check another model at that point

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have to replace a toilet, any opinions on sub $400 toilets that have replacement parts that arent proprietary/cant be found in 5 years?
> 
> Ex.
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ame...ite/1000736290
> 
> Keep in mind, will be renovating the bathroom in 2-3 years so it will be at least uninstalled again and can sanity check another model at that point



The Costco $100 toilet is the best toilet, period. It could be $700 and it would still be the best.
Tall with a sensible bowl shape and glide seat drop. Plus, it can flush a rock the size of a baby's leg with the liquid-only button.
Buy it immediately. Then return to buy more to replace the rest of your existing, shitty toilets.

----------


## sabad66

Woke up this morning and noticed my main floor thermostat had a black screen. The fan had been making weird noises the past week, so I was expecting it to bite the dust at some point. Went into the utility room to take a look and sure enough, I had a really hot furnace with a fan that would not start up after turning on the manual run switch. 

Luckily I went thru this exact same thing about a year ago with my upstairs furnace so I knew exactly what to do.

Popped out the entire blower assembly and took it down to Soper’s for them to give me a replacement motor. Luckily they had a direct replacement for my 1970 motor. $174 and about 4 hours of time end to end and I’m back in business!

Before:


After:

----------


## spikerS

Finished building a free little library, had a lot of fun building it. P.S: if you like it, it is for sale cheap! Even has solor powered interior lighting!

----------


## Paul

Ran some test patters for a Gemstone ad

https://photos.app.goo.gl/2nuaZ76jV6NESbrh6

----------


## ExtraSlow

New toilet fill valve.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Finished building a free little library, had a lot of fun building it. P.S: if you like it, it is for sale cheap! Even has solor powered interior lighting!



A kwik-e-mart version of this with automatic doors would be swell.

----------


## The_Penguin

> New toilet fill valve.



Just curious, any reason you went with Korky over Fluidmaster?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just curious, any reason you went with Korky over Fluidmaster?



I tried to buy a genuine Kohler, but the dude at Plumbateria told me that would be special order, and that everyone just used the korky ones. I usually like OEM parts for high performance machines like this, but the guy at Plumbateria seemed legit. I did not compare with other aftermarket options. Plus, I smile when I think of the brand name because I really liked "Life Goes On".

----------


## AndyL

> A kwik-e-mart version of this with automatic doors would be swell.



We can do this we have the technology  :ROFL!:

----------


## Darell_n

Fixed the basement washroom receptacle that had immediately tripped the GFI breaker when used (the past 15 years). Two circuits connected to breaker, 1 of 2 neutrals went to neutral bus bar instead of breaker, fuck. All 3 light fixtures and exhaust fan were working fine. Stupid home owner. (me)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> We can do this we have the technology



Let's price it out. We can 3D print a non-Asian character in there so I don't get in trouble with Karen.

----------


## suntan

> I tried to buy a genuine Kohler, but the dude at Plumbateria told me that would be special order, and that everyone just used the korky ones. I usually like OEM parts for high performance machines like this, but the guy at Plumbateria seemed legit. I did not compare with other aftermarket options. Plus, I smile when I think of the brand name because I really liked "Life Goes On".



The Korkys work really well but are not as durable. I get two-three years out of them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I got about 12 years out of the kohler one. If the Korky doesn't last, I'll check out the other options.

----------


## suntan

I have to replace a Kohler one as well, I think it was about 7 years. I guess I really am full of shit.

----------


## The_Penguin

> The Korkys work really well but are not as durable. I get two-three years out of them.



I've installed 7 or 8 Fluidmasters. Install and forget. I think the first one in this house is coming up on 12ish years.
There's even one in my relatively new Kohler, as it failed about 5 years in. I've heard the Korkys are ok, but a bit lower-rated. Still probably better than the original.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, my ~16 years of home ownership this is the first fill valve I've ever replaced. #luckylife

----------


## suntan

> I've installed 7 or 8 Fluidmasters. Install and forget. I think the first one in this house is coming up on 12ish years.
> There's even one in my relatively new Kohler, as it failed about 5 years in. I've heard the Korkys are ok, but a bit lower-rated. Still probably better than the original.



I put in a Fluidmaster in the old house, I found it louder than the original so I exchanged it for a Korky, which was somewhat quieter. Good to know that the Fluidmasters are very durable.

Amazon.ca sells both Kohler fill valves BTW.

----------


## vengie

Finished setting up the rear garage in the new house (for the most part) 

Gym/ workshop

Just need to add a few more pieces

----------


## speedog

> Well, my ~16 years of home ownership this is the first fill valve I've ever replaced. #luckylife



Why did you replace it? Slow in filling?

- - - Updated - - -




> Finished setting up the rear garage in the new house (for the most part) 
> 
> Gym/ workshop
> 
> Just need to add a few more pieces



Where do you park your vehicles?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why did you replace it? Slow in filling?



 loud. Weird shuddering noises.

----------


## vengie

> Why did you replace it? Slow in filling?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Where do you park your vehicles?



In the double attached garage up front

----------


## Tik-Tok

> In the double attached garage up front



So you've got two in the front and one in the rear. Perfect setup.

----------


## vengie

> So you've got two in the front and one in the rear. Perfect setup.



Yeah a 22x22 up front attached and a 20x22 detached in the rear

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

WHOOSH!!


The joke.
∆
|

You

----------


## AndyL

Mullet garages. Business in the front party in the rear.  :ROFL!: 

I'll see myself out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting warmer...



Even Spongebob knows, at this point...

----------


## vengie

> WHOOSH!!
> 
> 
> The joke.
> ∆
> |
> 
> You



Ahhh I got it now.

Classic shocker.

----------


## B.Spilner

Frosted our cabinet windows.

----------


## suntan

Looks way better, now you won't run into them.

----------


## killramos

> Frosted our cabinet windows.



Is that just a film or did you have someone frost the glass?

----------


## B.Spilner

Gila window film from home depot. $37 to do the 4 with a bit left over. After wrapping the car this shit is a breeze lol

----------


## tirebob

> Gila window film from home depot. $37 to do the 4 with a bit left over. After wrapping the car this shit is a breeze lol



Fuck yeah... We just used the same stuff on a door. Works awesome!

----------


## B.Spilner

> Fuck yeah... We just used the same stuff on a door. Works awesome!



Haha yes sir! I've tinted our house windows along with a few friends, used a few of their products and have nothing bad to say about them! Love the DIY!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Haha yes sir! I've tinted our house windows along with a few friends, used a few of their products and have nothing bad to say about them! Love the DIY!



What tint to buy for home and where to buy, please?

----------


## spikerS

> What tint to buy for home and where to buy, please?



https://www.homedepot.ca/search?auto...film:relevance

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Today I have already removed the first fallen leaves, dug out the bulbs of hyacinths, gladioli and lilies, cleaned them and lowered them into the basement until spring. It is still necessary to remove the needles (on the site there are 7 spruces), to cut tree branches. My husband cuts the branches, but otherwise I like to look after my yard. We still have to wash everything in the house after the summer. Opened the windows, the ubiquitous dust settles instantly no matter how you wash it. There is a general cleaning every week, and the dust does not subside. Well, nothing, it's getting colder. Soon I will wipe everything, wash it - there will be beauty



I don't believe you.

----------


## speedog

Threw out the remaining 35% cream - you know it just won't be very good for you when it pours out chunky into your travel mug.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Picked all my apples from my tree and shovelled up the ground apples. Anyone else notice their trees producing much smaller fruit/smaller yield this year?

----------


## Doozer

> Picked all my apples from my tree and shovelled up the ground apples. Anyone else notice their trees producing much smaller fruit/smaller yield this year?



Don't have any fruit trees, but they didn't seem as leafy as previous years. And our garden was maybe 50% the yield of previous years. I think the late snows in Mar/Apr had a lot to do with it.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Picked all my apples from my tree and shovelled up the ground apples. Anyone else notice their trees producing much smaller fruit/smaller yield this year?



We fill five plus 5 gallon pales last year with apples. This year, maybe one but we haven't picked them yet. Just a noticeable decrease but what i was told that is normal. You have a big year followed by a small production year and so on and so on.

----------


## Darell_n

> I don't believe you.



Didn’t pass the Turing test for you yet?

----------


## speedog

> Today I have already removed the first fallen leaves, dug out the bulbs of hyacinths, gladioli and lilies, cleaned them and lowered them into the basement until spring. It is still necessary to remove the needles (on the site there are 7 spruces), to cut tree branches. My husband cuts the branches, but otherwise I like to look after my yard. We still have to wash everything in the house after the summer. Opened the windows, the ubiquitous dust settles instantly no matter how you wash it. There is a general cleaning every week, and the dust does not subside. Well, nothing, it's getting colder. Soon I will wipe everything, wash it - there will be beauty



You must be in Alaska or something as my gladiolus are still blooming - would seem very stupid to pull them out of the ground and put them into cold storage if they're still blooming.

Also, why would you remove the needles on your spruce trees? You've pretty much granted those spruce trees a death sentence by removing all of their needles - dumbest advice I've ever seen. Ugh.

----------


## sabad66

> You must be in Alaska or something as my gladiolus are still blooming - would seem very stupid to pull them out of the ground and put them into cold storage if they're still blooming.
> 
> Also, why would you remove the needles on your spruce trees? You've pretty much granted those spruce trees a death sentence by removing all of their needles - dumbest advice I've ever seen. Ugh.



I have to assume they meant removing them from the ground because who in the hell would remove them from a live tree?

----------


## firebane

So the shower in our main bath quit working lately and what I found was this little piece in thr shower head would stop the water flow.

Anyone know what its purpose is? Two different shower heads in our house has them. Looks like a filter or restrictor?

----------


## killramos

Aerator for a low flow shower head?

Makes the low flow less apparent.

----------


## mr2mike

> Woke up this morning and noticed my main floor thermostat had a black screen. The fan had been making weird noises the past week, so I was expecting it to bite the dust at some point. Went into the utility room to take a look and sure enough, I had a really hot furnace with a fan that would not start up after turning on the manual run switch. 
> 
> Luckily I went thru this exact same thing about a year ago with my upstairs furnace so I knew exactly what to do.
> 
> Popped out the entire blower assembly and took it down to Sopers for them to give me a replacement motor. Luckily they had a direct replacement for my 1970 motor. $174 and about 4 hours of time end to end and Im back in business!
> 
> Before:
> Attachment 93945
> 
> ...



Best part of these old furnace. Easy and cheap to fix. 
The high efficiency ones you're in for a G minimum for a fix.

----------


## firebane

> Aerator for a low flow shower head?
> 
> Makes the low flow less apparent.



Well whatever it is its been taken out and tossed lol. Not sure why it just stopped making things work but it did.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well whatever it is its been taken out and tossed lol. Not sure why it just stopped making things work but it did.



You are now showering in the tears of Swedish teenage girls. How dare you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You are more showering in the tears of Swedish teenage girls. How dare you.

----------


## killramos

>

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Is it a requirement to have Cromagnon mutant bone structure to truly be an authority figure?

----------


## speedog

Says volumes about you in that you actually consider Greta to be an authority figure.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Says volumes about you in that you actually consider Greta to be an authority figure.



Are you the character from Momento?
It is unfathomable to me that the words written by me translate to that in your perspective. It's so odd to occasionally be 540° out of sync with each other.

----------


## speedog

> Are you the character from Momento?
> It is unfathomable to me that the words written by me translate to that in your perspective. It's so odd to occasionally be 540° out of sync with each other.



Aaw, your feelings were hurt.

----------


## suntan

Turns out my phone lines were all wired with CAT5, so when the Telus tech was over yesterday I asked if he could trace the bonus room line. Converted the wall port to CAT5e, couldn't find any connectors so will have to finish the basement termination tonight. This means I can get rid of the MOCA converters I was using. Also potentially might just forgo the Orbi and use the Telus wifi instead.

----------


## B.Spilner

7 months later got the wheel rack up.

----------


## spikerS

Had a few spare mins last night. Decided to make a headphone and controller stand for me gaming setup. Took about an hour and some scrap plywood.

----------


## killramos

Put in a utility sink in the mud room. I’ve never attempted “plumbing” before, went reasonably well.

Got a bit of a hack job on the drain line that I might post in its own thread for advice, but functional.

Don’t even get me started on the washer dryer install, fucking installers. I’m probably going to unhook everything and redo it all to clean it up a bit. But that’s an easy evening job when I get around to it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sink by laundry is awesome. I have a counter instead. It's stupid.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I concur. Although my preference is sink beside, rather than between, laundry. Sexy sink though.

----------


## killramos

> Sink by laundry is awesome. I have a counter instead. It's stupid.



I’ve wanted one for years, and the new place just so happened to have a rough in for one by the laundry. EZ choice.

Needed to be stainless though so I could use abrasive cleaners if I got it really dirty.

----------


## tonytiger55

I installed a front and rear dashcam on my girlfriends car. 
She had a two near misses a couple of weeks ago and I was not a happy bunny. I bought a $25 front and rear cam. I was going to pay to have it mounted and hard wired. But I decided to give it a go myself. 
$14 hardwire kit, $14 mounting clips, a heat gun from Home depot and fuses from Canadian Tire. 

It was a bit finikey figuring out the fuse part and where to connect the negative terminal. Nothing complicated though, just took a bit of time and a couple of youtube vids. 
For a cleaner route. I had to drill a hole in a small side panel for the wiring to come out from the fuse box. Mounting clips on the dash. Then feed it between the glass and blind spot panel, then under the ceiling cover to the cam. 
Then it was the issue doing the wiring for the rear cam. It took three attempts to figure out a correct route for the wire and hiding it in the plastic panels. I made the mistake of not feeding the wriring around the seat belts. 
Mounting clips worked great in the open. That was a good buy. 
Overall, a much cleaner look than my vehicle which has wires everywhere. It took about five hours in my first attempt, that included stopping and running round hardware stores, figuring out fuses etc. But if I was doing it again with all the parts. I would only say it would take me less than two hours.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Attachment 94519
> 
> Put in a utility sink in the mud room. Ive never attempted plumbing before, went reasonably well.
> 
> Got a bit of a hack job on the drain line that I might post in its own thread for advice, but functional.
> 
> Dont even get me started on the washer dryer install, fucking installers. Im probably going to unhook everything and redo it all to clean it up a bit. But thats an easy evening job when I get around to it.



Don't forget that those rubber hoses are technically supposed to be replaced every five years!!

----------


## suntan

> Don't forget that those rubber hoses are technically supposed to be replaced every five years!!



Please, he lives in Aspen, rubber washer hoses are banned. Only SS hoses allowed.

----------


## navdeep

just installed 24 36' led lights in my garage . waiting on lift and new glass garage doors

----------


## MPowered

Where did you get the lights from?

----------


## JfuckinC

how will you fit a lift in there? Deep in the single bay? or is the double bay deep? lights look great, Your garage is so clean too, fuck lol

----------


## realazy

> I installed a front and rear dashcam on my girlfriends car. 
> She had a two near misses a couple of weeks ago and I was not a happy bunny. I bought a $25 front and rear cam. I was going to pay to have it mounted and hard wired. But I decided to give it a go myself. 
> $14 hardwire kit, $14 mounting clips, a heat gun from Home depot and fuses from Canadian Tire. 
> 
> It was a bit finikey figuring out the fuse part and where to connect the negative terminal. Nothing complicated though, just took a bit of time and a couple of youtube vids. 
> For a cleaner route. I had to drill a hole in a small side panel for the wiring to come out from the fuse box. Mounting clips on the dash. Then feed it between the glass and blind spot panel, then under the ceiling cover to the cam. 
> Then it was the issue doing the wiring for the rear cam. It took three attempts to figure out a correct route for the wire and hiding it in the plastic panels. I made the mistake of not feeding the wriring around the seat belts. 
> Mounting clips worked great in the open. That was a good buy. 
> Overall, a much cleaner look than my vehicle which has wires everywhere. It took about five hours in my first attempt, that included stopping and running round hardware stores, figuring out fuses etc. But if I was doing it again with all the parts. I would only say it would take me less than two hours.



Why didn't you just tuck all the wires in the trim???? I bet that's even easier than you spending all that time bundling and using those stick on clips. Tuck the wires into the headliner and then across the A pillar to the door jam, pull the door molding off and hide it all down to the footwell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like to wait until there's ice in the hoses to winterize my yard irrigation system. So I'm doing that today while I'm home sick from work.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Why didn't you just tuck all the wires in the trim???? I bet that's even easier than you spending all that time bundling and using those stick on clips. Tuck the wires into the headliner and then across the A pillar to the door jam, pull the door molding off and hide it all down to the footwell.



Sorry, perhaps I was not clear in my writeup. Thats pretty much what I did. I only used the clips in the areas where it was exposed. 
I was intually going to use clips everywhere. But then realised it was easier to hide most of it.

----------


## navdeep

> how will you fit a lift in there? Deep in the single bay? or is the double bay deep? lights look great, Your garage is so clean too, fuck lol



just having side mount openers installed with my new doors and high lift on the single side bay my roof is high enough for a lift

----------


## navdeep

Amazon

----------


## beyond_ban

> I like to wait until there's ice in the hoses to winterize my yard irrigation system. So I'm doing that today while I'm home sick from work.



Please put a mask on your avatar

----------


## Ekliptix

^the garage looks pimp. I like the light layout.

Today I got the 8.1L gas truck winter ready. Studded snow tire, and Mr Plow. I just ordered some troll dolls to glue on the plow top to intimidate the snow more.

Wheel spacers/adaptors came with the truck to fit the newer-model GMC summer wheels. All together it was 96 bolts to remove + tighten to do the swap. Love the Porter Cable impact.

Dropping off the summers in the shed of shame.

Hnnnngh.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Oh I like that! Green drawer liners make everything east to see. 
> 
> I was going to get the racks but I dont have enough sockets to fill them all out and empty posts would drive me crazy haha.



Was in PA the other day and noticed they are carrying the green liner in a couple of widths if you are still thinking about going that way with your box.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/deta...er/A-p8790719e
https://www.princessauto.com/en/deta...er/A-p8790677e

----------


## blownz

> Attachment 94519
> 
> Put in a utility sink in the mud room. Ive never attempted plumbing before, went reasonably well.
> 
> Got a bit of a hack job on the drain line that I might post in its own thread for advice, but functional.
> 
> Dont even get me started on the washer dryer install, fucking installers. Im probably going to unhook everything and redo it all to clean it up a bit. But thats an easy evening job when I get around to it.



Where did you buy that sink? Did it come as a package (cabinet, sink, taps)? I want something like that in my garage.

----------


## killramos

> Where did you buy that sink? Did it come as a package (cabinet, sink, taps)? I want something like that in my garage.



Home Depot haha, came together in a package. Just grabbed one off the shelf up at Beacon Hill.

The tap hardware isn’t great. But it works fine.

----------


## killramos

Well, my fruitless search for garage door opener parts led to me just taking people advice on the on sale chamberlain unit. 

Ripped out the old one, and got the new one assembled and installed. Just need to finish the wiring tomorrow and hopefully this is behind me... Wife is sick of scraping windows  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Downgraded the Merc today for winter. Also sharpened the kitchen knives. I need to do that more often

----------


## vengie

Added some insulation to the doors on the front garage and the rear garage/shop/gym

Front Garage 


Rear Garage

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well, my fruitless search for garage door opener parts led to me just taking people advice on the on sale chamberlain unit. 
> 
> Ripped out the old one, and got the new one assembled and installed. Just need to finish the wiring tomorrow and hopefully this is behind me... Wife is sick of scraping windows



That was some very unfortunate timing for the door failure.

----------


## killramos

Especially considering the part that failed had nothing to do with load or cold.

New unit has been great so far though so no ragrets

----------


## arcticcat522

Was actually done last week when it was warm. Was a long process, but added the sod to finish it. Before : 
After:

----------


## A2VR6

Repurposed one of the spare rooms into a gym room. There was a sale on swisstrax flooring a couple months ago and finally got around to putting it in.

----------


## prae

Installed a barn door on our front closet, which was just a drywall return, with a vinyl accordion door uninstalled before we moved in.

----------


## vengie

> Installed a barn door on our front closet, which was just a drywall return, with a vinyl accordion door uninstalled before we moved in.



Did you buy this as a kit?
If so, where from?

----------


## prae

> Did you buy this as a kit?
> If so, where from?



I bought the cheapest barn door hardware kit i could find: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07PMCLDVV/

and then snagged a three-panel "Harvest" door from Timbertown: https://timbertown.ca/product/3-panel-harvest-36/

Painted it to a gloss white to match our trim and other finish carpentry, and burned a Sunday installing it.

The trickiest parts were:
- routing the "groove" out of the bottom but with a 1/4" straight bit and some jankery on a cheap old router, it got done. (maybe kit-based doors will have this pre-done for you)
- Finding studs in a 60 year old house with metal lathe everywhere.

Having a laser level really helped.

----------


## speedog

Rebuilt a toilet yesterday, upstairs one was well over 5 minutes filling the tank, handle was a bit buggered and it didn't like flushing properly many times - new guts and it's like new again.

----------


## schocker

> Rebuilt a toilet yesterday, upstairs one was well over 5 minutes filling the tank, handle was a bit buggered and it didn't like flushing properly many times - new guts and it's like new again.





Found a shingle on the sidewalk the other day so had to put a new shingle up and fasten down some existing ones around it.

----------


## navdeep

Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors

----------


## bookem

> Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors



Fuck.

Yeah.

More details about the all glass garage doors? No concerns about hail damaging them?

----------


## 88CRX

Badass garage is badass.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fuck.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> More details about the all glass garage doors? No concerns about hail damaging them?



I dont think he lives in Skyview Ranch.

----------


## navdeep

> Fuck.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> More details about the all glass garage doors? No concerns about hail damaging them?



I'm located in the NW so I don't think hail should be a problem they are made from tempered glass hold up pretty good against impact, it won't be as warm in the garage as they are not fully insulated but that's what the garage heater is for 

going with all black frame and glass which will make my front door and upper deck glass railing ones i get around to replacing that 



and thank for all the complements

----------


## pheoxs

Woke up to the sewer backing up and flooded my townhouses utility room and somewhat into the den. Been a shitty day trying to deal with landlord and getting it dealt with. City crew came to inspect the line and said there's no cleanout and the utility room is too tight so they couldn't check anything on the property side. Waiting for a plumber now. Not exactly a home improvement but didn't know where else to rant.

The place previously had had sewer issues too, when I moved in they had to jack hammer the garage pad to dig down and replace a section of the line and then found a huge void under the garage pad and needed to be filled and then redid the pad. Now this again, fuck this place.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors



Jebus!!!


- - - Updated - - -




> 



Oh good, it's not just me. Thought I might be weird for a minute there.

----------


## bjstare

> Woke up to the sewer backing up .... Been a shitty day

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors



Sick!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mirror walls... kinda guy likes to watch himself work, yaknowwhatimsaying

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## brucebanner

> Finally got my garage all done mirrors installed cabinets all built. Just waiting on the lift and all glass garage doors



 :Love:

----------


## loweg

Made a nightlight

----------


## sabad66

That is very cool. What does it look like in the daytime?

----------


## nzwasp

Building a rink right now - Got my frame in place - building bracing for the sides, unsure when its going to be cold enough outside for 3 days in a row to freeze water though. Seems like it will be mid to late January at this rate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kids light fixture fell on her after a stuffed animal bumped it. Broke the clip that holds the glass shade. 


Bought new fixture at Lowes. It was cheap and on the shelf, which was my complete criteria. 

Nice easy swap. I have 12 more of those fixtures that I don't really like. May look at options to replace the more visible ones with something nicer. May not.

----------


## nzwasp

Flooded my rink, liner leaked now I have frozen water outside of rink and inside rink. Hoping that the deep freeze will just keep everything solid enough to skate on.

----------


## Buster

> Flooded my rink, liner leaked now I have frozen water outside of rink and inside rink. Hoping that the deep freeze will just keep everything solid enough to skate on.



sounds like you just have a larger rink than expected. Win!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fixed my fridge. Water/ice dispenser paddle/valve module broke. Nowhere local had it in stock. Amazon was $30 cheaper than local anyway.
Went from this:

To this:

To this:

----------


## The_Penguin

> Fixed my fridge. Water/ice dispenser paddle/valve module broke. Nowhere local had it in stock. Amazon was $30 cheaper than local anyway.



Well done sir!
More people need to discover that appliances are user-serviceable.

----------


## killramos

Well had my shower break on me today, faucet seems to have something wrong internal and broke in the on position. Ffs. Tried to fix the faucet but she wasn’t cooperating so got stuck between a rock and a hard place.



Interim solution, until I can figure out what I am doing about the fixture. install water shutoff to the shower. 

Got super lucky and found a plywood access panel in my bedroom closet, and all PEX! (Not a guarantee in a 1952 home...).


Went simple and installed a couple shark bite shutoff valves:


Good enough for the girls I date. And buys me time to figure out wtf I am doing with the shower fixtures and saved me a service call.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I am scared of shark bites. Do they _technically_ meet code?

----------


## killramos

> I am scared of shark bites. Do they _technically_ meet code?



My house is worth $0. Everything I do to it is to kick the can down the road until I turn it into a hole in the ground.



I’ve had success with all the shark bites I’ve used, and I never would have got a crimper into the spaces I have installed them anyway.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I used one on copper once... As I was moving out!
Do they work like one of those finger trap things? As long as PEX isn't too slick, I suppose. If you can't get a crimper in there, what's a mahfk supposed to do!?
My asshole friend was that exact prick in the meme you showed and it planted the seed in my mind that they might not technically be compliant. I have no idea but wouldn't think Home Depot etc would sell illegal things aside from Days Labourers...

----------


## bjstare

That hole in the wall in the closet is a major win. I'd be up the creek if something like that happened in any of my bathrooms with a shower/tub. Now that I think about it, two of them upstairs share a wall that is tiled on both sides (two showers back to back, more or less). If the newer one gives up the ghost, I'd be ok cause I'm sure I can get a new cartridge for the fixture... the older one though, I'd be in for a headache.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably not related, but my master bathroom shower has the hot and cold pipes reversed, so the handle works the wrong way. Have been dealing with it for 12 years. Not tearing out the tile to fix it.

----------


## killramos

Yea all things considered I got real lucky, not sure how replacing the fixtures will go because I have a bit of an odd setup, but the point of today’s fix is that’s a problem for another day and my wife can stop being annoyed that the water is shut off.

It’s pretty easy to be lazy with the shark bites and not insert them the right length or properly deburr the pipes which I think leads to a lot of the leaking stories. But again I have no need for any of these to last me 25 years.

However, to the best of my knowledge there is nothing about shark bites that isn’t to code. It’s just not necessarily best practice for professionals. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Probably not related, but my master bathroom shower has the hot and cold pipes reversed, so the handle works the wrong way. Have been dealing with it for 12 years. Not tearing out the tile to fix it.



Ugh on a sink I that’s an easy fix but shower without an access panel glwt.

That would piss me off every day

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe that's why I'm such an angry man?

----------


## killramos

Makes sense to me

----------


## Gart

> Probably not related, but my master bathroom shower has the hot and cold pipes reversed, so the handle works the wrong way. Have been dealing with it for 12 years. Not tearing out the tile to fix it.



Hmm... We have the same issue (hot and cold reversed), though with the style of handle we have I think I can reverse the connection directly in the handle without needing access to the hot/cold pipes. After 8 years in this house I think I'm about ready to try and fix it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hmm... We have the same issue (hot and cold reversed), though with the style of handle we have I think I can reverse the connection directly in the handle without needing access to the hot/cold pipes. After 8 years in this house I think I'm about ready to try and fix it.



If you figure it out, let me know.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Probably not related, but my master bathroom shower has the hot and cold pipes reversed, so the handle works the wrong way. Have been dealing with it for 12 years. Not tearing out the tile to fix it.



haha i installed something backwards in my basement, so instead of twisting past cold to get to hot, you just turn it on a little bit for hot... maybe that's better?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

These plumbing stories, LoL!
I used to know a guy who was a building contractor. White Canadian, born here, English as a first language. He had a tool box labeled "PLUMMING" and even better, he actually mis-spelled the name of his own business on the sign he made for his truck! It said Contracing instead of Contracting!!

What a miserable, 400-pound, shaved ape that guy was. I had forgotten about him. LoL!!

----------


## blownz

> Probably not related, but my master bathroom shower has the hot and cold pipes reversed, so the handle works the wrong way. Have been dealing with it for 12 years. Not tearing out the tile to fix it.



When I moved into my house I had two cold connected to the second bathroom sink upstairs and hot connected to the toilet. Didn't notice for months until one day took a big dump in there and double flushed and the tank got hot. lol

I was actually tempted to leave it like that. But it was ultimately an easy fix just changing the lines in the basement. Can you and 
@Gart
 do the same? (sounds like I am suggesting you two live together, but just referring to your similar problems...)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gart can come live at my house if he wants, I'm game. 

But no, in my case, the t-junction that feeds the shower is fully behind drywall somewhere, so it'd be a lot of demolition to fix it. Easiest would be to rip out the tile in the shower, and get at it there. One day I may do just that, replace the shower door at the same time. But not this year for sure.

----------


## ZenOps

Tried to repair well over 5-year old everyday Keurig coffee machine. Took apart only to find out the pump was fine, but the heating tank was perforated in an inaccessable spot. Repair fail, was worth a shot.

----------


## eglove

> Tried to repair well over 5-year old everyday Keurig coffee machine. Took apart only to find out the pump was fine, but the heating tank was perforated in an inaccessable spot. Repair fail, was worth a shot.




I got a k90 elite sitting at home doing nothing if you want it

----------


## rx7boi

Snow shovelling, snow shovelling, and more snow shovelling.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Had to replace the paddles on the snowblower today. Too cold to work on it in the garage, so i brought it inside and worked on it in the front door area.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## mr2mike

> When I moved into my house I had two cold connected to the second bathroom sink upstairs and hot connected to the toilet. Didn't notice for months until one day took a big dump in there and double flushed and the tank got hot. lol
> 
> I was actually tempted to leave it like that. But it was ultimately an easy fix just changing the lines in the basement. Can you and 
> @Gart
>  do the same? (sounds like I am suggesting you two live together, but just referring to your similar problems...)



Think of the bidet reviews at your house though. 
5/5 hot, clean ass. Would rinse again.

----------


## suntan

> I am scared of shark bites. Do they _technically_ meet code?



Who knows. I had a couple though for many years before I had them replaced when Pete the Plumber replaced my hot water heater and the guy offered to redo the connection for about $6.

----------


## finboy

> Who knows. I had a couple though for many years before I had them replaced when Pete the Plumber replaced my hot water heater and the guy offered to redo the connection for about $6.



When we had the plumbers in to pull the polyb from our place, they recommended them to my father in law who was doing some pex lines in bc but didn’t have the pex connector tool. In their view it works fine in applications that don’t see massive pressures, they only use the pex connectors because they can afford the $600 tool and do it day in/day out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When we had the plumbers in to pull the polyb from our place, they recommended them to my father in law who was doing some pex lines in bc but didnt have the pex connector tool. In their view it works fine in applications that dont see massive pressures, they only use the pex connectors because they can afford the $600 tool and do it day in/day out.



But, that tool isn't $600 anymore, and, many parts of Calgary have weirdly high water pressure.

----------


## prae

> When we had the plumbers in to pull the polyb from our place, they recommended them to my father in law who was doing some pex lines in bc but didn’t have the pex connector tool. In their view it works fine in applications that don’t see massive pressures, they only use the pex connectors because they can afford the $600 tool and do it day in/day out.



Pex crimpers are not $600. Maybe $80. If your plumber doesn’t own tooling for pex you should really question your life choices.

- - - Updated - - -

Toolway Firm Grip 1/2-Inch PEX Crimp Tool, Black/Red (191051) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01CUWQD7E/...ing=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean a really good one is a couple hundred bucks. But any professional tradesman should have the correct tools.

----------


## killramos

Honestly I imagine both work just fine when installed properly.

Got a few odd jobs? Shark bite probably works out cheaper.

Professional or you are doing a big job? Crimped connections probably work out much cheaper.

Can’t get a crimper into a spot? Sharkbite is probably fine for the application.

It’s not like the shark bites are all that new or there is massive recalls on them or something, people overthink these things.

----------


## finboy

Apparently my post wasn’t that clear, the plumber had a Milwaukee pex tool that is over $600, my father in law didn’t and had to do 4 connections like killramos, and lived 7 hours away. Per the plumber, shark bites were fine for his application needs.

----------


## killramos

Very good point that a good crimper would not be 60 bucks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Apparently my post wasn’t that clear, the plumber had a Milwaukee pex tool that is over $600, my father in law didn’t and had to do 4 connections like killramos, and lived 7 hours away. Per the plumber, shark bites were fine for his application needs.



Makes sense.

----------


## suntan

You can just rent the crimpers, but the standard one is a little over $100 these days. 

But that's never the problem. What you really want are the compact ones, and those only work on one size, so next thing you know you have two pex crimpers.

It's like mistresses.

----------


## mr2mike

Thawed out multiple hydrates in my water lines in the basement.
No water hot or cold at tub or shower or washing machine. 
Hopefully no pipes are leaking as some were behind tile on exterior wall.
Gotta love a 1950s house.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Dog Mahal. Waiting to get out of the deep freeze so I cant hit it with final coat of paint. R10 insulated, still working on how to heat it. Tried ceramic lamp but that thing got HOT! May go the heated mat route.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I fixed my steam shower and now I've had so fuckin many steam showers in my steam shower that I'm turning into Goldmember. 
Makes me wish it was wet February so I could take pictures of snooty booze drinks in my steam shower and talk about quarter-miles from decades past.

----------


## Buster

> I fixed my steam shower and now I've had so fuckin many steam showers in my steam shower that I'm turning into Goldmember. 
> Makes me wish it was wet February so I could take pictures of snooty booze drinks in my steam shower and talk about quarter-miles from decades past.



I think the word you are looking for is "bath house"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think the word you are looking for is "bath house"



Gay enough, but not snooty enough.
_Natatorium_.

----------


## mr2mike

> I fixed my steam shower and now I've had so fuckin many steam showers in my steam shower that I'm turning into Goldmember. 
> Makes me wish it was wet February so I could take pictures of snooty booze drinks in my steam shower and talk about quarter-miles from decades past.



As much as some members want to see you gone, don't do it. 
Liquor in the stream shower is a bad idea. 

Unless you drink American beer and want to feel like you're drinking Wildcat Strong.

----------


## navdeep

Finally got our little wine wall all done 

Wallpaper , 10mm shelves 3 wine racks and 10mm glass wall with doors

----------


## SJW

I wired in some wifi light switches because my kids don't know how to turn off lights. Now I can do it from the couch.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dealing with bozos who cant handle not driving on the sidewalk on a corner lot after it snows. drives me freaking wild

----------


## vengie

> I wired in some wifi light switches because my kids don't know how to turn off lights. Now I can do it from the couch.



Ultimate Dad move.  :thumbs up:

----------


## mr2mike

> I wired in some wifi light switches because my kids don't know how to turn off lights. Now I can do it from the couch.



My dad just removed the light bulbs and we got them back later to see if we learned our lesson. It works, getting ready for bed with hallway light isn't fun as a kid. Haha

----------


## killramos

> My dad just removed the light bulbs and we got them back later to see if we learned our lesson. It works, getting ready for bed with hallway light isn't fun as a kid. Haha



Does this work on wives?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nothing works on wives.

----------


## SJW

> Nothing works on wives.



Confirmed. Am still scared of wife.

----------


## mr2mike

> Does this work on wives?



Red led bulbs in the bedroom. That works.

----------


## benyl

> Apparently my post wasnt that clear, the plumber had a Milwaukee pex tool that is over $600, my father in law didnt and had to do 4 connections like killramos, and lived 7 hours away. Per the plumber, shark bites were fine for his application needs.



 
@finboy
 Your FIL has PEX-A installed rather than the normal PEX-B. PEX A needs to be expanded with that Milwaukee tool. Regular Pex B, which 99% of people have in their home if they dont have poly B or copper, requires a $100 crimp tool.

----------


## finboy

Always more to learn in the wonderful world of plumbing

----------


## suntan

Garage door springs broke yesterday. Got them fixed.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nothing works on wives.



I do.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> @finboy
>  Your FIL has PEX-A installed rather than the normal PEX-B. PEX A needs to be expanded with that Milwaukee tool. Regular Pex B, which 99% of people have in their home if they don’t have poly B or copper, requires a $100 crimp tool.



Uponor/Wirsbo fittings on PEX-A require the fancy expander, but PEX-A can absolutely be connected using standard crimp fittings as well. You just can't use Uponor/Wirsbo on PEX-B.

https://www.pexuniverse.com/types-of-pex-fittings

@finboy


We have PEX-A in our house with both Wirsbo and standard fittings.

----------


## blownz

> I wired in some wifi light switches because my kids don't know how to turn off lights. Now I can do it from the couch.



I did this with my kids and they still leave them on all the time! Then I yell at them and then they yell at google. It is beautiful. lol

Best part though, in the morning I can ask google to put both their rooms at 100% brightness and turn on music. Great for waking them up.  :Smilie:

----------


## navdeep

After 3 months I got our doors high lift and new doors installed. Just need the car lift and new car now

----------


## Ekliptix

looks clean. I don't see the motors to open the doors? What's your ceiling height?

----------


## schurchill39

Liftmaster side mounts I betcha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Looks like a jackshaft opener on the big door.

----------


## benyl

Too bad about the post in the middle. Would drive me nuts.

----------


## navdeep

> looks clean. I don't see the motors to open the doors? What's your ceiling height?



they both Side mounts motors , my roof is 11ft

- - - Updated - - -




> Too bad about the post in the middle. Would drive me nuts.



oh trust me i hate it. Wish i went with a steel beam, there is always next time

- - - Updated - - -




> Looks like a jackshaft opener on the big door.



Liftmaster

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Liftmaster



Yeah, a Liftmaster jackshaft opener. Nice setup.

----------


## vengie

> Too bad about the post in the middle. Would drive me nuts.



Didn't notice until you pointed it out... Can't unsee...

----------


## AndyL

Place to run power down for the lift, and a few plugs. 

Think GJ had some neat build-outs to 'hide' or make a center post useful other than just being an annoyance.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Managed to dodge the surprise sodomy known as Jury Duty. Now installing new keypad locks with day off.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Not going to be everyone's taste but I redid our main floor bathroom into a Haunted Mansion theme. I did everything myself with the exception of making the decals. The most time consuming part was putting the 4 puzzles together haha, it took many hours and lots of rum. 

It's hard to get decent pics because it's a half bath and space is tight.

----------


## flipstah

Deal with a unit flooding above me. The entire building on my side is flooded from top to bottom and Im sandwiched. Havent slept since mindnignt waiting for cleanup crew.

Sigh time for new floors...

----------


## bjstare

> Not going to be everyone's taste but I redid our main floor bathroom into a Haunted Mansion theme.



Username checks out.




> Deal with a unit flooding above me. The entire building on my side is flooded from top to bottom and I’m sandwiched. Haven’t slept since mindnignt waiting for cleanup crew.
> 
> Sigh time for new floors...



God that sucks. Hopefully it's not too much of a headache.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Perfect Dark
 I like that more than the "French villa" look that still seems popular. While I'd love to visit Versailles, I don't want to like in some imitation of it!

----------


## flipstah

> Username checks out.
> 
> 
> 
> God that sucks. Hopefully it's not too much of a headache.



Was able to mop up the kitchen but the laminate floor needs to be replaced. Dehumidifiers are running round the clock right now to dry the unit up.

Waiting for the condo board to get back to me for next steps (if I claim it on theirs or mine).

----------


## navdeep

We got our new front door installed to match our garage doors 
Just need to paint them

----------


## jwslam

> Was able to mop up the kitchen but the laminate floor needs to be replaced. Dehumidifiers are running round the clock right now to dry the unit up.
> 
> Waiting for the condo board to get back to me for next steps (if I claim it on theirs or mine).



Hope you don't have one of those condo boards where you must use their "approved" floor installers; I can't find the reference thread.

Here's another reference though...
@Mitsu3000gt https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/347...ded-any-advice

edit: looks like the thread I was looking for was Part 2 of same OP's saga
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/350...loor+installer

----------


## flipstah

> Hope you don't have one of those condo boards where you must use their "approved" floor installers; I can't find the reference thread.
> 
> Here's another reference though...
> @Mitsu3000gt https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/347...ded-any-advice



I’llread this thoroughly tonight thanks! I called my insurance company advice line and they said to contact the condo board first to see if their insurance will cover everything before me making a claim (have 2 years)

Update: the clean up crew this morning who laid out dehumidifiers and fans at 6AM today are going to come back and rip the floor out. Meanwhile I’ve documented everything since midnight on what happened, where the flood came from, which walls got water stains/damage, etc. I already emailed the property management some evidence to which it’s forwarded to the board so there’s a paper trail.

I know the building manager and some of the board members so hopefully this will be slightly inconvenient vs a legal gongshow

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reinstalled the annual "fuck off birds" dryer vent screen.

----------


## cycosis

Fixed our main room feature wall. The fuck was I thinking with the previous colour? Next project is building a mantel for above the fireplace.

Old:



New:

----------


## Tik-Tok

You didn't specify which was which, but I hope the green is the old one.

----------


## cycosis

I think I might disappoint you. The new one is the solid green with geometric mdf accents.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Both are pretty unique concepts. As long as you are happy....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think I might disappoint you. The new one is the solid green with geometric mdf accents.



The accents are cool. The shade of green is ok. The entire wall the same solid colour though, not my taste.

----------


## Buster

> Garage door springs broke yesterday. Got them fixed.



This is on the growing list of things I won't DYI

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> This is on the growing list of things I won't DYI



I've done a few, they're not crazy hard if you are using the proper tools (ie not a couple of screwdrivers) and are careful. That said, I wouldn't want to do them up a tall ladder.

----------


## danno

busy weekend for me
-washing machine broke replaced the gasket from door to cylinder
-furnace wasn't working, found a bad pressure switch replaced it
-finally fixed my sliding screen door that the kids ripped apart, new screen and new handle on outside

----------


## sabad66

Rigged up a second shelf in my grow tent for the outdoor plants I started

----------


## flipstah

> Fixed our main room feature wall. The fuck was I thinking with the previous colour? Next project is building a mantel for above the fireplace.
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> New:



How hard was the wood accents? Im thinking of doing this one!

----------


## spikerS

> How hard was the wood accents? I’m thinking of doing this one!



dead simple. Easy DIY for sure.

----------


## flipstah

> dead simple. Easy DIY for sure.



Sweet! Looks like a fun project post-floors

----------


## cycosis

Not hard at all, you could rip a 4x8 sheet of mdf down to strips the size you want but we used pre primed mdf strips at 1.5” wide. Prepainting took a bit (wall and strips). Using the mitre saw was an afternoons work. Then patched and sanded one day and then painted again. Took 3 weekends in total but we maybe worked 2 hours at a time tops/ if I didn’t have a toddler I could have done it in a weekend.

----------


## jwslam

> How hard was the wood accents? I’m thinking of doing this one!



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...9GmxEpGRVgt7IE

----------


## Tik-Tok

A couple of weeks late, but finally got my wife's indoor seed germination shelves setup.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not hard at all, you could rip a 4x8 sheet of mdf down to strips the size you want but we used pre primed mdf strips at 1.5 wide. Prepainting took a bit (wall and strips). Using the mitre saw was an afternoons work. Then patched and sanded one day and then painted again. Took 3 weekends in total but we maybe worked 2 hours at a time tops/ if I didnt have a toddler I could have done it in a weekend.



Looks great!

----------


## suntan

> A couple of weeks late, but finally got my wife's indoor seed germination shelves setup.



That's it man.

Get some Tiny Tim tomato seeds, you can have fresh tomatoes year round.

----------


## gmc72

Assembled a small shed from Costco

----------


## littledan

Anybody know if this waterproofer is the same as a sealant? My 3 year old concrete sidewalk and driveway has never been sealed so I was going to try this out
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...d6Mo1iadjA9h8K

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anybody know if this waterproofer is the same as a sealant? My 3 year old concrete sidewalk and driveway has never been sealed so I was going to try this out
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...d6Mo1iadjA9h8K



I don't know, for certain. But I have gone with whatever that concrete store sells in Calgary. I think they're a bit off Blackfoot... Trying to recall the name. I'll remember later.

At any rate - the key with concrete sealers is to buy the most volatile, stinky, smells like cancer from a block away shit you can get. They sell that.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I don't know, for certain. But I have gone with whatever that concrete store sells in Calgary. I think they're a bit off Blackfoot... Trying to recall the name. I'll remember later.
> 
> At any rate - the key with concrete sealers is to buy the most volatile, stinky, smells like cancer from a block away shit you can get. They sell that.



This one?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This one?Attachment 98535



Yes.
And then I bought one of these products:
https://www.nca.ca/product/premium-s...e-25-189l-9679

----------


## suntan

That stuff isn't even carcinogenic, I'm sure there's better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I finished the taxes. So much later than I wanted.
As much fun as self-dentistry.

----------


## nzwasp

Got my vents and furnace cleaned and looked at for the first time since we moved in 11 years ago. Everything was working so that was good, everything except the humidifier that was installed incorrectly in 2012 and has never worked. Got a new one installed and its running. 

Also bought a 36" iron pipe to try and remove the anode rod from the water tank tomorrow morning.

Took a bunch of kid outside crap to goodwill.

----------


## cycosis

This was a fun project. Finally got around to playing with the clamps my wife got me for xmas. Total investment around $40.

Started by ripping miters on my table saw.



Got it mostly lined up, glued, clamped then brad nailed. Realized this stage would have been way easier with 3x the clamps



Turned out pretty decent.



Now to start roughing it up. First used a flappy disc on the angle grinder



Then directional blows with the hatchet to give it a faux 'hewn' look.



Then time to torch  :Smilie: 



I took most of the burnt wood off with a wire brush



Then stain



French cleat to install



Pretty stoked with how it turned out

----------


## nismodrifter

Nice work dude.

----------


## flipstah

That’s a beauty mantle

----------


## cet

Agreed with above, that looks great

----------


## D'z Nutz

Wow, that looks nice! 

Also,




> Finally got around to playing with the clamps my wife got me for xmas.

----------


## killramos

Beyond Handymen!

Found this sticking out of a wall in my Garage....

What am I looking at? Gas line? 1950’s vintage, at one proving this would have been the exterior of the house.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Gas line, may no longer be attached at the other end. I had a similar one in my house, but they replaced the entire line years before so it was useless to me.

Today I rented a power take and did the lawns. Normally WAY to early, but it's been so dry it was no problems. So much thatch came up!

----------


## killramos

Interesting, thought it might be. Any easy / safe way to test it?

I wouldn’t hate having a heated garage, if the rough in is right there haha. Venting from that spot would be a challenge though.

----------


## Tik-Tok

No completely safe way, but I VERY slowly turned mine while spraying soapy water on it. Bubbles means it's pressurized. Make sure you know where your main gas shutoff is first, just in case.

----------


## Ekliptix

Awesome work on that wood, above. Level Pro.

----------


## Doozer

It was last weekend, but made a dog house. Big shout to 
@Ekliptix
 who did one a couple years back that gave me a couple of ideas! Made a few changes, but liked his concept. 

She's only 11 months old so had to come out for preliminary inspection.




Need to use that slave labour!






Lots of work still to do over the next few weeks/months. I've since added a cedar border around the door, added edging, and still need to get a better roof material before I seal the whole thing. Also 3D printed some adjustable vents to add for better airflow. 

Luckily, she's fucking terrified of the thing and has only gone in when we've coaxed her with treats, so clearly it was all worth it.

----------


## killramos

Ohh motomaster. Where 48” studs Center to Center measurements are actually 50”... no matter how many beers I have had during a project my measurements aren’t that bad. 

Good thing I had a pile of junk to fashion a new stud from. Bad news, my buddy who was over drinking beer (don’t worry, this was an essential service project) had my saw. Good news, an oscillating tool takes a bite out of a 2x6 like it’s nobodies business.

It was a good thing I had a very large box of beers for this particular project.

----------


## Buster

> Ohh motomaster. Where 48” studs Center to Center measurements are actually 50”... no matter how many beers I have had during a project my measurements aren’t that bad. 
> 
> Good thing I had a pile of junk to fashion a new stud from. Bad news, my buddy who was over drinking beer (don’t worry, this was an essential service project) had my saw. Good news, an oscillating tool takes a bite out of a 2x6 like it’s nobodies business.
> 
> It was a good thing I had a very large box of beers for this particular project.



not sure wht kind of grip you are going to get with those. Wear will be good though.

----------


## killramos

Shoot. Knew I forgot something. That one is definitely the project beers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Your friend was "_over drinking_ beers"... That's as bit judgey, isn't it? I'd hate to be helping you out and then get accused of _over drinking_...

----------


## killramos

> Your friend was "_over drinking_ beers"... That's as bit judgey, isn't it? I'd hate to be helping you out and then get accused of _over drinking_...



If you come help me with a project, and don’t over drink, then I have failed you.

----------


## adam c

Had to remove a tree from my backyard today, sucks as it was healthy and quite nice with the leaves

----------


## suntan

Getting 1/4 cord of wood delivered. Bought a Solo Bonfire firepit.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Any handymen have some free time available in the next couple weeks?

Between my mom and I, I think we’d have a few thousand bucks worth of odds and ends we would like taken care of at our homes. Both in sw Calgary. Odds n ends being small drywall repair, fixing or building a new planter, some landscaping, fence painting and a few other things. Just don’t have the time right now. 

Thanks and cheers

----------


## ShermanEF9

Replaced the accessory belt on the wifes Honda fit, replaced some light bulbs, then had a fire this afternoon and chilled out.

----------


## nismodrifter

Over seeded some parts of the lawn that needed it.
Rainy weather this week = free watering.

----------


## flipstah

New floors yay

----------


## killramos

Seems like a good spot for a handy question.

Thinking of trying to repurpose my currently unused front deck area, by enclosing it with a privacy shade. Basically goal is to wrap around a shade similar to the side on the left.

Left

Right (where I want to extend the shade around)


Nothing about this is rocket science. Except that I need an upright stud on the far right side to secure the shade. I was thinking a couple vertical 4x4’s would do the trick here. But how to actually mount them to the pony wall is my conundrum.

My initial thought is just mount it flush to the exiting wall with a couple of metal braces, I just don’t know if this will really constrain it enough. It’s only about a 3 foot vertical extension to the pony wall but is against prevailing winds. I don’t want this to be some wobbly hack shit but I also don’t want this project to spiral out of control…
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/eve...1pc/1001183195

Another issue is the moron who installed the pony wall top (for lack of a better word) was either drunk or a moron.



Basically this is all twisted/misaligned so I have a feel these boards will need replacing ( not sure if this helps or hinders me installing the vertical studs above.

Am I just overthinking this? It’s just a couple vertical studs and some horizontal boards as privacy shades.

----------


## finboy

Went to get some electrical tape to seal up my black stone labs oil sample, heard a hissing sound and a wet furnace room



Thankful for a T valve at the hot water heater junction, but no luck finding anyone with the ferrules and compression tools to build me a new line on the weekend. Will be humidifierless until early next week.

----------


## suntan

> Seems like a good spot for a handy question.
> 
> Thinking of trying to repurpose my currently unused front deck area, by enclosing it with a privacy shade. Basically goal is to wrap around a shade similar to the side on the left.



You want something like this:

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/sim...-4x/1000152497

Lag bolt it through the wood and into the wall. It will last forever.

----------


## nismodrifter

Ordered 3 yards of garden soil. Hauling that shit through the yard and topping up all the beds.

----------


## killramos

> You want something like this:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/sim...-4x/1000152497
> 
> Lag bolt it through the wood and into the wall. It will last forever.



So one of those on the bottom of each 4x4?

Is that enough to keep things from wobbling?

Should I still put some kind of a gusset/brace in on the far right where I don’t have a vertical to bolt it into?

----------


## suntan

You can get ones with two holes on the bottom, those are the ones you should get if you can find them. 

I think you should be fine with just those. You should put a top cap piece on. That’ll stop any movement.

Oh yeah use a 6x6 post if it fits.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

These would work for a privacy wall. Might need to replace it all to match though. We used these for a couple walls on our deck and love them. Super straight forward to install as well

https://www.homedepot.ca/search?q=Hoft#!q=Hoft

----------


## killramos

> These would work for a privacy wall. Might need to replace it all to match though. We used these for a couple walls on our deck and love them. Super straight forward to install as well
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/search?q=Hoft#!q=Hoft



That’s a very interesting product… gives me something to think about. Probably stops me from screwing this up too badly lol.

Likely a lot pricier than just using lumber though (even with lumber pricing).

----------


## The_Penguin

More work on the moneypit AKA Arctic Spa.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finished putting the Embassy system ceiling up in the basement - pretty easy to do solo, can be done with common power tools but a table saw makes tile cutting a breeze compared to a circular saw. The ceiling packs go on sale at Costco every few months and are a good deal compared to buying all the stuff individually.



Flooring next!

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a nice murder/sex dungeon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Finished putting the Embassy system ceiling up in the basement - pretty easy to do solo, can be done with common power tools but a table saw makes tile cutting a breeze compared to a circular saw. The ceiling packs go on sale at Costco every few months and are a good deal compared to buying all the stuff individually.
> 
> 
> 
> Flooring next!



I got da sames. Is excellence. Nice touch on evening out the sides. Adds that certain la plume de ma tante!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> That's a nice murder/sex dungeon.



Thanks! All the best murder-sex dungeons have surround sound so you can listen to Huey Lewis and the News.





> I got da sames. Is excellence. Nice touch on evening out the sides. Adds that certain la plume de ma tante!



Yeah it was surprisingly easy to make things look good. Pretty solid system.


Forgot to mention, their method of using leftover tile pieces and screws for the outside crossbars is kinda janky. If you have dado blades for your table saw it's waaaay cleaner to re-make the end tabs instead on the bars you have to shorten, even if it takes a bit of measuring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Game recognize game

----------


## mo_money2supe

> These would work for a privacy wall. Might need to replace it all to match though. We used these for a couple walls on our deck and love them. Super straight forward to install as well
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/search?q=Hoft#!q=Hoft






> That’s a very interesting product… gives me something to think about. Probably stops me from screwing this up too badly lol.
> 
> Likely a lot pricier than just using lumber though (even with lumber pricing).



My neighbour and I just installed a new segment of our fence with the same product. Quality is unreal and the finished product looks amazing! Plenty of accessories to go along with it too and very easy to install. The only downside is $$$. Each post averages ~$100 each plus the added costs of the wood slats, which we all know costs a new car nowadays.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If you want flexibility with your privacy this is what we're making a fence with. Adjustable louvres, it uses a couple of extra boards. However you need an extra post or two because I wouldn't span it more than 6' horizontally.

----------


## suntan

You could flip your neighbours the bird and then close it up.

----------


## spikerS

Privacy wall and pergola I am currently doing. getting close to completion. I have to redo the left panel as my kid put too much stain on it before I noticed and it is too dark. The bench has in-seat storage and a pass-through for the side of the house. Probably close to 80% done.

And just for the memes, wood prices are fucking bonkers right now.

----------


## suntan

Holy shit that looks amazing.

----------


## arcticcat522

Trees go bye. Prep for garage.

----------


## spikerS

> Holy shit that looks amazing.



Thanks man! I have been having a lot of fun building it for them. They gave me their vision for what they wanted but gave me full creative freedom to design it. I think it is coming along great and they are really happy with it. I will post some more pictures when I get it done.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pulled a cubic yard of hair and mank out of two drains. Fuck me - I thought Samara herself was going to rise from the tub drain and my _Seven Days_ was up! How does long, blond hair turn into The Ring?!?
 :Barf:

----------


## firebane

> Pulled a cubic yard of hair and mank out of two drains. Fuck me - I thought Samara herself was going to rise from the tub drain and my _Seven Days_ was up! How does long, blond hair turn into The Ring?!?



These become you're friend fast...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> These become you're friend fast...



Those only work if your spouse remembers to actually use it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> These become you're friend fast...



Paired with a hairy grabster as seen on shark tank, then you’ll be smooth sailing. Zero drain maintenance for life

----------


## firebane

> Those only work if your spouse remembers to actually use it.



If my girlfriend doesn't want to be standing knee deep in water she has two choices.. use it or clean the drains  :Big Grin:

----------


## navdeep

Just finished our 2nd deck & replaced the front deck railing with glass , now time to make the grass look nice

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> These become you're friend fast...



What is that and where I buy meow?

----------


## 88CRX

Shed base:


Shed:


And patio umbrella:


Still have to get some screens fences and railings on the deck but the yard work is finally wrapping up.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Grabbed 4.5 yards of decorative gravel on sunday. For some reason i only though id need 1 so i got 1.5 to be safe. After that ran out i figured another 1 should do and low and behold i went there 4 fucking times sunday. It was close by thankfully but still a pain in the ass waiting in line to pay and get loaded




> And patio umbrella:
> 
> 
> Still have to get some screens fences and railings on the deck but the yard work is finally wrapping up.



Mind if i ask where you got that umbrella and how much?

----------


## firebane

> What is that and where I buy meow?



Hair stopper for drains. Get them in lots of places.

----------


## dj_rice

> Hair stopper for drains. Get them in lots of places.



Supposedly this one, you dont have to pick up any hair. It funnels the hair down the drain so it never clogs.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Supposedly this one, you dont have to pick up any hair. It funnels the hair down the drain so it never clogs. 
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]



So it bypasses the thing specifically designed to keep clogging your sewer pipes in an even harder to get spot?

----------


## 88CRX

> Grabbed 4.5 yards of decorative gravel on sunday. For some reason i only though id need 1 so i got 1.5 to be safe. After that ran out i figured another 1 should do and low and behold i went there 4 fucking times sunday. It was close by thankfully but still a pain in the ass waiting in line to pay and get loaded
> 
> 
> Mind if i ask where you got that umbrella and how much?



$800 at Costco. Wanted something huge as we roast on our deck at night so got this massive 10'x10' umbrella. Expensive but its fucking huge and tilts/twists in every direction.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> $800 at Costco. Wanted something huge as we roast on our deck at night so got this massive 10'x10' umbrella. Expensive but its fucking huge and tilts/twists in every direction.



So realistically its going to cost me at minimum $1000.00, nobody ever goes to costco and gets just one item lol Lets hope costco still has some

----------


## ?????

> So realistically its going to cost me at minimum $1000.00, nobody ever goes to costco and gets just one item lol Lets hope costco still has some



https://www.costco.ca/seasons-sentry...100696275.html

11 left. This will save you at least $100 compared to going in store.  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Not worth new thread since so so many threads about towel bars...
How do I fix this fucking nightmare? It makes me wanna hang myself. Who's the delicate genius that tried to do a chin up on this shit?!



I know the solution of putting the painted wood behind it so it's biting into something better than drywall, but I'd prefer an alternative.
The other end of it is in the stud.

Thanks!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Try the grip it brand of wall anchors (HD or amazon have em), since you’ll have to enlarge the hole, and it spreads wings on the backside. Now please tell us you’re taller than the towel rack.

----------


## firebane

Got some bench space setup but now I need more plywood

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Try the grip it brand of wall anchors (HD or amazon have em), since you’ll have to enlarge the hole, and it spreads wings on the backside. Now please tell us you’re taller than the towel rack.



Much taller! I checked and my belly button is above this towel bar.
I bought a pack of red (because that's all they had) and I'll give it a shot. Looks like massive overkill, but whatever makes this issue fuck off and die makes me happy.
Thanks for the tip!

----------


## cet

Finished up the back end of the yard for now.



Also finished building some speakers

----------


## flipstah

Nice speakers 
@cet
!

This weekend was restoring a solid wood MCM sideboard + cabling through the wall



Does anyone know if it’s possible to get a key made for the drawer?

----------


## suntan

Absolutely. Or you could get a whole new cylinder put in (probably more reliable).

----------


## cyra1ax

> If you want flexibility with your privacy this is what we're making a fence with. Adjustable louvres, it uses a couple of extra boards. However you need an extra post or two because I wouldn't span it more than 6' horizontally.
> 
> Attachment 99443



I put these in last year. Make sure you get the Pylex kit that's made of metal which is the one I have. There's a plastic kit that's floating around that I personally wouldn't trust at all. 
Good choice with not doing 6' length, mine are 5' wide each and I've got a few boards that are warped, maybe 4' is the sweet spot for these to prevent warped boards. I will say that there's not alot of forgiveness in the kit, you've basically got about 1/4" worth of give in terms of board length so your measurements/cuts have to be bang on.

You do have to do a tiny bit of maintenance on these, you basically need to tighten the pivot screws every month or two or else they won't stay open when it gets windy.

----------


## nismodrifter

Top dressed/levelled my back yard.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I put these in last year. Make sure you get the Pylex kit that's made of metal which is the one I have. There's a plastic kit that's floating around that I personally wouldn't trust at all. 
> Good choice with not doing 6' length, mine are 5' wide each and I've got a few boards that are warped, maybe 4' is the sweet spot for these to prevent warped boards.



Yeah, I bought the Flexfence kit at first, and didn't like the fact it was plastic. Did you use normal fence boards or 5/4"?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Yeah, I bought the Flexfence kit at first, and didn't like the fact it was plastic. Did you use normal fence boards or 5/4"?



I used fence boards. 5/4" would resist warping better though I think. 
It's a pain in the ass but I'd predrill all the little screws that go into the boards/blinds, I had a few crack even though the screws are only like 3/8".

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I used fence boards. 5/4" would resist warping better though I think. 
> It's a pain in the ass but I'd predrill all the little screws that go into the boards/blinds, I had a few crack even though the screws are only like 3/8".



I've got 5/4" so should be ok I think at 5' spacing. Always a good call on pre-drilling though in our dry ass city. My wife is skeptical of the whole thing, but like I told her, if it doesn't work out well I can always remove the mechanisms and re-use the boards to make it solid.

I just like the idea because our basement will get direct sunlight with angled boards, and so will the garden against that fence.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Put in a firepit this weekend to go along with the concrete that we poured last fall. I know, just in time for the rain; at least I got one inaugural fire in on Saturday. Here's the "after" or more like "current" state. Still a heck of a lot more things to do yet.



Started work on the yard last September. Been in this house for coming on 11 years this summer. Figured we'd do some landscaping/hardscaping finally.

How it started (neighbour sitting there contemplating how to best use my money):


Concrete area formed and end-of-season-sale metal pergola installed:


Had to pull the little guy out of daycare that day just to watch the concrete truck:


He was so happy that day and is still talking about it to this day:

----------


## Rocket1k78

^^^ Very nice yard and money well spent. We got a fire pit last year and its the best thing of my new place lol

----------


## firebane

Got the up/down blinds installed

----------


## pheoxs

Speaking of privacy walls, any advice for what I can add to one length of fence for privacy? There's one chunk of fence that likes up with my neighbors window I'd like to hide. The rest of the fence is fine as the garage is just to the right and blocks the rest.

With the height of the deck dropping off I really only need 12-18" of something on top to be plenty. Any suggestions? Preferably doesn't look like shit or is going to blow away in the wind.

----------


## Doozer

Nolan, that spot looks perfect for some medium sized bushes, or small trees, that just stick over the fence. I'm no garden planner, but I was just looking at some Moonglow Junipers today actually, which are dirt cheap (like $30 each for 5' tall). They keep their foliage through the winter and seem pretty resilient for the Calgary winter (better than cedars which have similar leaves). You could try a few along that spot and worst case, you're only out like a hundred bucks.

----------


## Buster

grow some giant afghanistan style weeeeed bushes.

----------


## suntan

> Speaking of privacy walls, any advice for what I can add to one length of fence for privacy? There's one chunk of fence that likes up with my neighbors window I'd like to hide. The rest of the fence is fine as the garage is just to the right and blocks the rest.
> 
> With the height of the deck dropping off I really only need 12-18" of something on top to be plenty. Any suggestions? Preferably doesn't look like shit or is going to blow away in the wind.
> 
> Attachment 99634



Lots of people put up lattice sections, they come premade.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nolan, that spot looks perfect for some medium sized bushes, or small trees, that just stick over the fence. I'm no garden planner, but I was just looking at some Moonglow Junipers today actually, which are dirt cheap (like $30 each for 5' tall). They keep their foliage through the winter and seem pretty resilient for the Calgary winter (better than cedars which have similar leaves). You could try a few along that spot and worst case, you're only out like a hundred bucks.
> 
> Attachment 99635



These do fine here but they take forever to get large. Like decades. Cedars grow like mad which is why they’re so popular elsewhere.

----------


## vengie

> Nolan, that spot looks perfect for some medium sized bushes, or small trees, that just stick over the fence. I'm no garden planner, but I was just looking at some Moonglow Junipers today actually, which are dirt cheap (like $30 each for 5' tall). They keep their foliage through the winter and seem pretty resilient for the Calgary winter (better than cedars which have similar leaves). You could try a few along that spot and worst case, you're only out like a hundred bucks.
> 
> Attachment 99635



I just planted 6 of these in my yard for exactly this purpose

----------


## pheoxs

> Lots of people put up lattice sections, they come premade.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> These do fine here but they take forever to get large. Like decades. Cedars grow like mad which is why they’re so popular elsewhere.



Thanks I'll see if I can find some lattice sections. The previous owners did plant some things along the fence to eventually grow for privacy but I'd rather not wait however many years.

----------


## finboy

Front yard update, finished off the fence today (good fences, good neighbours, etc.) which pretty much wraps the front yard. Overgrown bushes are gone, weed infested grass gone, plants, greenhouse and fence installed.

Nov.2019


Today:

----------


## Masked Bandit

I'm not a handy guy by nature but with YouTube tutorials I'm trying more and more stuff on my own. This weekend I replaced two busted windows in our overhead garage door (thanks to 
@AndyL
 for pointing me in the right direction) and I swapped out a faulty internal cartridge on a Moen single lever shower faucet. Bought a puller for the job, used it for about 10 seconds, best $30 I ever spent. 

Fuck you broken shit!!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Possession day! Took these pics today of the man cave before it gets painted on Sunday. Its pretty beat up in here.

Plus a quick pic of the RV parking. 26' and 24' with another 5' front and back to go.

----------


## firebane

> Possession day! Took these pics today of the man cave before it gets painted on Sunday. Its pretty beat up in here.
> 
> Plus a quick pic of the RV parking. 26' and 24' with another 5' front and back to go.



Nice job! Some new lights and paint and it will brighten up that place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hung one of these. Best wasp traps out there.

----------


## sabad66

> Hung one of these. Best wasp traps out there.



Where did you get that?

----------


## firebane

> Where did you get that?



Newfie Speed and Skate

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Newfie Speed and Skate



Yes, canandian tire, Wal mart, most hardware stores. They are more expensive than most people consider reasonable, but they work better than alternatives, so I consider it an investment. Usually set one up near any campsite if I'm spending 4 or more days there.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nice job! Some new lights and paint and it will brighten up that place.



Ya man thats the plan, got a bunch of 4' LEDs for it. Overall kind of a disappointing day, the people left everything dirty as fuck, so there is a ton of cleaning ahead of us, the shed is clean and ready at least.

----------


## firebane

> Ya man thats the plan, got a bunch of 4' LEDs for it. Overall kind of a disappointing day, the people left everything dirty as fuck, so there is a ton of cleaning ahead of us, the shed is clean and ready at least.



Yeah I am still dealing with a mess in my shop from previous owners but slowly chipping away.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yeah I am still dealing with a mess in my shop from previous owners but slowly chipping away.



My wife and I are kinda clean freaks, not crazy, but very clean, so when we sold our last house, it looked brand new. You would think it would be standard to clean the house before you leave. This was a 60 day possession too.

----------


## suntan

Replaced the fan/light control in one of the kids rooms with a led compatible one.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Well its freshly painted(brother in law and his partner), took 4/5 fluorescent lights off and put up 4 LED's and painted the garage floor(thanks to my father in law)

----------


## roopi

Looks good. What did you use for the floor?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Looks good. What did you use for the floor?



Thanks, it's a big project actually, just getting started. Just grey floor paint.

----------


## littledan

I put up the same lights from princess auto!

Looks good. Like that grey floor paint. Making me rethink my epoxy plan...

----------


## brucebanner

> I put up the same lights from princess auto!
> 
> Looks good. Like that grey floor paint. Making me rethink my epoxy plan...



Staying in the house long term? Epoxy would be great but I bet you could paint your floor many times over for the cost.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I put up the same lights from princess auto!
> 
> Looks good. Like that grey floor paint. Making me rethink my epoxy plan...



Paint is really good these days and 
@brucebanner
 is right, Epoxy gets stupid in cost. I'm lucky my brother in law is in the business, my whole shop from floor to ceiling cost me $300 to get to where it is.

----------


## suntan

Fix my rain barrel using JB Weld WaterWeld. This should guarantee that we don’t get any more rain until October.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Fixed" my dishwasher. That is - I took apart the area likely causing the problem, cleaned it and reassembled. This introduced a new false error that was the opposite of the previous false error and then magically started working perfectly with no new intervention.
It's all about the water level sensor in a Samsung model Chunk-o-Fuck dishwasher. 





Error code 0e and 9e.

----------


## cyra1ax

Putting up a fence on my side yard, is there a minimum distance I need to provide for my dryer vent? This vent is for the eventual basement suite(currently unfinished), and I don't have plans to use that vent for the time that I'm in this house.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Putting up a fence on my side yard, is there a minimum distance I need to provide for my dryer vent? This vent is for the eventual basement suite(currently unfinished), and I don't have plans to use that vent for the time that I'm in this house.



you're not putting it on the property line?

----------


## cyra1ax

> you're not putting it on the property line?



Corner lot, so the one on the property line is already built. This would be from that fence to the side of my house.

----------


## littledan

I'd recommend sinking a post maybe 12" from your foundation and attaching the fence to that. I would not attach directly to home siding, despite what my fence contractor told me... lol. No, i'm sure you are NOT supposed to penetrate EIFS siding with random fencing nails lol

----------


## JfuckinC

why would you want a 12" gap between your house and the fence? i Put posts touching my siding on both sides to minimize gap.

I think as long as you don't cover the vent with a post it wont matter though.

----------


## littledan

You don't need a 12" gap between the fence boards and the house. Just a gap between the post at the house. You then attach the fence boards to the post and can cut them to length with a 1/2" or 1" gap to the house to allow for shifting. That way the fence doesn't damage your siding. (i.e. you cantilever the fence boards on the post)

----------


## Neil4Speed

> I put up the same lights from princess auto!
> 
> Looks good. Like that grey floor paint. Making me rethink my epoxy plan...



I want my garage floor to look like that!! What kind and from where? I would be perfectly happy with that as a stop gap.

----------


## B.Spilner

Did a bunch of landscaping I'm the front and back year, 4 trees added. Post pics when the sun comes back out.

----------


## pheoxs

Living room has crank open windows and I wanted to move the portable AC into the main area so I swapped out the ugly white plastic window insert for some mirrored acrylic I laser cut to fit. Looks a lot nicer. Used two way mirrored as it helps reduce heat coming in from the light but still can see out nicely. Adds a bit of privacy too. Unfortunately my laser wasn't big enough to cut it as one piece so there is a line in the middle where the two pieces meet.

----------


## spikerS

> Living room has crank open windows and I wanted to move the portable AC into the main area so I swapped out the ugly white plastic window insert for some mirrored acrylic I laser cut to fit. Looks a lot nicer. Used two way mirrored as it helps reduce heat coming in from the light but still can see out nicely. Adds a bit of privacy too. Unfortunately my laser wasn't big enough to cut it as one piece so there is a line in the middle where the two pieces meet.



How much did that cost you? I am trying to do the same thing for our bedroom, but don't want it to look ghetto. Your solution sounds pretty good!

----------


## pheoxs

> How much did that cost you? I am trying to do the same thing for our bedroom, but don't want it to look ghetto. Your solution sounds pretty good!



I just used scrap pieces I had from projects so not really sure. Acrylic shot up in price a lot with all the businesses making barricades. 

Could probably grab some plexi from home Depot and cut that. All I did was measure and cut a hole and then cut a slit down to the edge to split it so I can get the larger part of the coupler through so it holds it in place.

----------


## bjstare

> I am trying to do the same thing for our bedroom, but don't want it to look ghetto.



I have bad news for you.

----------


## spikerS

> I have bad news for you.



I know. These crank windows make putting AC in difficult. I think what Pheoxs did is about as good as you can hope for.

----------


## littledan

Just make sure you shut that window when your home is not occupied so you don't come home to a crackhead in your bathtub

----------


## pheoxs

> Just make sure you shut that window when your home is not occupied so you don't come home to a crackhead in your bathtub



For sure, I cut it so the hose is just high enough I can still crank the window shut when I turn it off for the night.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I know. These crank windows make putting AC in difficult. I think what Pheoxs did is about as good as you can hope for.



Crank windows and not wanting to look ghetto is how I ended up with central AC.

----------


## vengie

> Living room has crank open windows and I wanted to move the portable AC into the main area so I swapped out the ugly white plastic window insert for some mirrored acrylic I laser cut to fit. Looks a lot nicer. Used two way mirrored as it helps reduce heat coming in from the light but still can see out nicely. Adds a bit of privacy too. Unfortunately my laser wasn't big enough to cut it as one piece so there is a line in the middle where the two pieces meet.



We did the same in my sons room, worked very well.

----------


## Brent.ff

Installed these for our rain barrels to allow it to bypass to the eavestrough when full

----------


## B.Spilner

Installed barrina Leds in the garage.

----------


## cycosis

Really growing into my suburban dad stereotype. Got myself a shed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Installed these for our rain barrels to allow it to bypass to the eavestrough when full



That will take awhile to fill...

----------


## brucebanner

> That will take awhile to fill...



Yes, there needs to be some good rain to fill a approximately 45 gal drum but that BYPASS is a good idea to go through the eavestrough instead of overflowing...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes, there needs to be some good rain to fill a approximately 45 gal drum but that BYPASS is a good idea to go through the eavestrough instead of overflowing...



Mine was more a tongue-in-cheek response to the apparent lack of inlet.
As configured, that barrel will not fill (reach that bypass) in 100 years.

I'm sure the portion of the pic we are seeing isn't telling the whole story.

----------


## brucebanner

> Mine was more a tongue-in-cheek response to the apparent lack of inlet.
> As configured, that barrel will not fill (reach that bypass) in 100 years.
> 
> I'm sure the portion of the pic we are seeing isn't telling the whole story.



Guess my sarcasm detector was broken. I checked, and it seems to be working fine again.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Took down a hood fan and installed an OTR. Well it definitely wasn't setup for an OTR. Had to cut a bunch if drywall, a 2x6 out, build a new frame in there, move the 220 down and out of the way and then cut the hole for venting, then reinstall drywall.

Was a "nice" project lol

----------


## Brent.ff

> Mine was more a tongue-in-cheek response to the apparent lack of inlet.
> As configured, that barrel will not fill (reach that bypass) in 100 years.
> 
> I'm sure the portion of the pic we are seeing isn't telling the whole story.



ha, ya, inlet is on other side of barrel. Has worked well so far in the storms

----------


## pheoxs

Would a barrel work with a soaker hose? I thought about putting one on the corner of my house then using it to water the flowers beds but I'm lazy as fuck and would be nice to just leave a soaker hose across the beds and then it opens and drains a few days after the rain.

Or would there not be enough pressure to work properly?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Would a barrel work with a soaker hose? I thought about putting one on the corner of my house then using it to water the flowers beds but I'm lazy as fuck and would be nice to just leave a soaker hose across the beds and then it opens and drains a few days after the rain



My gut says no. Not enough water pressure from static head.

----------


## jwslam

gotta get some height on it

----------


## Brent.ff

If you're just wanting it to dribble out vs actually spraying, i dont see why a soaker hose wouldnt be kind of perfect.. you're not going to get it to spray, but if you snake the hose through the garden i think it would probably soak enough over a few days...

----------


## R-Audi

I messed up on saturday.

Went to change the pressure and temperature valves in two showers... water main shut off was corroded, and I had to really crank it to shut of the water. In fact, hard enough that the knob snapped off.. in the closed position. 
Called a plumber on the weekend and he was nice enough to tell me it would be cheaper to check into a hotel and wait till monday, but my parents were out of town so we stayed there. Monday we talked to the original plumber.. booked for two weeks. Found another and they came out this morning and made an emergency call to Enmax to shut off our water main. Turns out our water main valve is broken too! So now that valve has to be replaced, but luckily for us the plumber was able to use vice grips to turn our water on temporarily... so basically now its hope to hell that something doesnt happen where we need to turn off our water in the next two weeks.. fun fun.

----------


## 88CRX

> I messed up on saturday.
> 
> Went to change the pressure and temperature valves in two showers... water main shut off was corroded, and I had to really crank it to shut of the water. In fact, hard enough that the knob snapped off.. in the closed position. 
> Called a plumber on the weekend and he was nice enough to tell me it would be cheaper to check into a hotel and wait till monday, but my parents were out of town so we stayed there. Monday we talked to the original plumber.. booked for two weeks. Found another and they came out this morning and made an emergency call to Enmax to shut off our water main. Turns out our water main valve is broken too! So now that valve has to be replaced, but luckily for us the plumber was able to use vice grips to turn our water on temporarily... so basically now its hope to hell that something doesnt happen where we need to turn off our water in the next two weeks.. fun fun.



Not the first time I've heard of main water shutoff valves breaking. You'd think in 20-fucking-21 that a better valve could be utilized.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not the first time I've heard of main water shutoff valves breaking. You'd think in 20-fucking-21 that a better valve could be utilized.



You'd think that they'd use a valve that had a 50-year service life, not the cheap $2 one that seems standard.

----------


## gmc72

> Would a barrel work with a soaker hose? I thought about putting one on the corner of my house then using it to water the flowers beds but I'm lazy as fuck and would be nice to just leave a soaker hose across the beds and then it opens and drains a few days after the rain.
> 
> Or would there not be enough pressure to work properly?



This is what we do. But it takes a while. We just leave it on all day for it to drain the barrel. Not a great option though.

----------


## R-Audi

To add to my plumbing woes, my garage door broke when coming home from work. Cable and spring snapped. At least I found a guy who was able to come out this morning at 9am and fix everything. Damage wasnt too bad, $440 and I was up and running again. 
Used https://garagedoorrepairman.ca/ and they were great!

----------


## JfuckinC

fuck you're having a tough run! at least its all happening in summer, i feel like winter would be worse haha.. hopefully that's all for now eh

----------


## ShermanEF9

Sounds like someone needs a vacation and a drink or six.

----------


## bjstare

> I messed up on saturday.
> 
> Went to change the pressure and temperature valves in two showers... water main shut off was corroded, and I had to really crank it to shut of the water. In fact, hard enough that the knob snapped off.. in the closed position. 
> Called a plumber on the weekend and he was nice enough to tell me it would be cheaper to check into a hotel and wait till monday, but my parents were out of town so we stayed there. Monday we talked to the original plumber.. booked for two weeks. Found another and they came out this morning and made an emergency call to Enmax to shut off our water main. Turns out our water main valve is broken too! So now that valve has to be replaced, but luckily for us the plumber was able to use vice grips to turn our water on temporarily... so basically now its hope to hell that something doesnt happen where we need to turn off our water in the next two weeks.. fun fun.



Make sure you don't book the work in your house before the work on the perimeter water valve. When the city did some work in our neighbourhood, it actually caused some debris to free up and get caught in our main shutoff in the house (which required replacing it). You don't want to risk doing the one in your house, then having someone do it again if something happens with the exterior main repair.

----------


## firebane

Dishwasher drain pump decided to shit the bed.... Was going to be close to $150 from local stores for a 20 year old dishwasher.

Went on Amazon and $50 later and 1 day delivery all back together.

----------


## R-Audi

> Make sure you don't book the work in your house before the work on the perimeter water valve. When the city did some work in our neighbourhood, it actually caused some debris to free up and get caught in our main shutoff in the house (which required replacing it). You don't want to risk doing the one in your house, then having someone do it again if something happens with the exterior main repair.



Plumber said to call them when we hear from the city so that do it all at once when the water is turned off... luckily they arent charging double to come back to coimplete the job.

----------


## MOB68

> I messed up on saturday.
> 
> Went to change the pressure and temperature valves in two showers... water main shut off was corroded, and I had to really crank it to shut of the water. In fact, hard enough that the knob snapped off.. in the closed position.



I had a kind of similar situation in a 1980s home with the main shut off using an old school gate-type valve. Was reefing on the tap handle to shut it off with no success and then noticed that a packing nut on the stem had worked itself loose and was stopping the handle from turning fully closed. Sprayed some silicone lube on it and tightened the nut down and it worked fine. It's pretty old and likely on borrowed time so I'm thinking to have it replaced with a quarter-turn ball valve like you find in newer homes.

----------


## sabad66

I think I need to clean my gutters  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

Going to start work on sanding and repainting my deck. Does anyone have a belt sander they'd lend out or a place I can rent one? Seems wasteful to buy one just for this deck project.

Edit: nvm found one

----------


## spikerS

> Going to start work on sanding and repainting my deck. Does anyone have a belt sander they'd lend out or a place I can rent one? Seems wasteful to buy one just for this deck project.



seriously 
@pheoxs
 , don't waste your time with a belt sander to do something like a deck. It will probably be the most miserable thing you will ever do.

Go to Rogers-rent-all or some place similar and get a proper floor sander. It will make the process literally 1000x faster and it's less to rent than to buy a belt sander.

I can't stress this enough, unless your deck is like 10 square feet, just go rent a floor sander.

ORBITAL FLOOR SANDER
4 Hour: $44.00
Daily: $62.00
Weekly: $195.00
Monthly: $450.00

https://www.rogersrentall.ca/equipme...key=040%2D0260

----------


## pheoxs

I'm gonna go that route but still want a smaller sander for along the edges as well as a the side pieces along the edges I need done too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> seriously 
> @pheoxs
>  , don't waste your time with a belt sander to do something like a deck. It will probably be the most miserable thing you will ever do.
> 
> Go to Rogers-rent-all or some place similar and get a proper floor sander. It will make the process literally 1000x faster and it's less to rent than to buy a belt sander.



Just don't tell them it's for a deck. They got all weird about that last time I rented one because people with shitty decks and nails sticking up tends to wreck stuff.

----------


## killramos

Yea I was under the impression a floor sander is a less than ideal tool for sanding most decks for reasons like that and the fact that the wood tends to bow substantially and the floor sander won’t touch most of the surface.

Maybe a good option if you have brand new boards and toenail the fasteners off the side.

Though I’m pretty sure spikers has built infinitely more decks than I have.

----------


## dromz

I've CAREFULLY power washed with great success. I agree if your deck is like mine the floor sander will only get the edges of the boards and leave the middle.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Attachment 92474



An update on this part of the yard. Still lots do finish though, including replacing the sidewalk slabs with something more attractive. Might have to wait until next summer for that.

----------


## cet

that looks awesome.

----------


## spikerS

> Just don't tell them it's for a deck. They got all weird about that last time I rented one because people with shitty decks and nails sticking up tends to wreck stuff.



Quite the opposite. Even on the link I posted above it specifically states for decks, and they give you different grits to stip decks.




> Can be used for hardwood floors or outside decks.






> Yea I was under the impression a floor sander is a less than ideal tool for sanding most decks for reasons like that and the fact that the wood tends to bow substantially and the floor sander won’t touch most of the surface.
> 
> Maybe a good option if you have brand new boards and toenail the fasteners off the side.
> 
> Though I’m pretty sure spikers has built infinitely more decks than I have.



I have built lots of decks, but only refinished about 10-12. Part of it is the prep to make sure nails and screws are sunk in enough to not interfere. If the boards are cupped bad enough that you can't get a good finish with 36 sandpaper, you should be replacing those boards anyways. But, as they say, YMMV.

@pheoxs
 if you are dead set on a belt sander, I have one you can use for the smaller areas.

----------


## spikerS

Well, another project finished. 

Custom feature / privacy wall with bench seating and platform to cover sunken bricks and dirt. Bench seating with hidden storage, pass through to the side of the house. Pergola over top to offer support to the tree canopy and offer shade and planter boxes on each end.

Pretty happy with how this turned out, and I wish I could do something similar in my backyard. It totally changed the whole feeling in the backyard, and made it MUCH more inviting and livable. I am pretty jealous TBH lol

----------


## 88CRX

> An update on this part of the yard. Still lots do finish though, including replacing the sidewalk slabs with something more attractive. Might have to wait until next summer for that.



Stellar work! Looks great.

----------


## cyra1ax

Insulated & drywalled the garage this weekend. Just finished for the day, got 3/4 of the way done since I needed to return the drywall lift. 
Drywall took two days, would've gone ALOT quicker if the framers owned a square or a level.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had something stuck in the door of our downstairs freezer for a few days. Had to throw out contents and defrost.

----------


## killramos

You had to throw out the contents?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You had to throw out the contents?



They were soft and not cold. I'm not some food safety nut, but this was unreasonable.

----------


## killramos

That’s too bad. Shitty outcome. 

I keep big dollars of meat in my deep freeze most of the time. I’d be pissed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I didn't have as much as usual in there. So not as big of a financial hit as you'd think.
Besides sold my trailer so I'm rich now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cleaned some downspouts. Have had drainage issues in the vertical parts of two downspouts for a while
Usually only rember when it's already raining. 
Here's my garage one. Full entire length with spruce debris. Had to unmount from garage completely to empty it.


Spruce trees are the worst.

----------


## TomcoPDR

The forbidden coleslaw

----------


## killramos

Evergreens make ok bushes. That’s about it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Set up some misters. My drunken throne for the next week of stay-cation.



Also some lights, and fucking hell, pumpkins were a bad idea. I can't even walk through the path now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Misters and a kiddie pool is a nice staycation setup. ExtraSlow approved!

----------


## suntan

Oof, I did not read that right.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Oof, I did not read that right.



Lolll

----------


## Nufy

Wife wants to replace this.

Looks like stone attached to the wall with mortar / cement etc...

Thoughts on the best way to remove and preserve the stones and hearth in case there is interest to re-use ?

----------


## arcticcat522

Hammer drill with a chisel attachment. Should peel off the wall fairly good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hulk smash

----------


## Tik-Tok

Drywall over it.

----------


## killramos

Reusing building materials is very rarely viable.

Costs more to preserve them during demo than they are worth.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why do you hate the earth?

----------


## killramos

It’s called capitalism

----------


## ExtraSlow

Approved

----------


## 03ozwhip

Found a big part of where my ant issue was coming from. An old decorative barrel in my back yard. 

No word of a lie, there had to be hundreds of thousands. Think we got er though.

----------


## firebane

> Found a big part of where my ant issue was coming from. An old decorative barrel in my back yard. 
> 
> No word of a lie, there had to be hundreds of thousands. Think we got er though.



Oh... silly homeowner. This town is built on a giant anthill lol.

----------


## JfuckinC

Updated the flooring, painted, new baseboards. Listing in a week or so, so if anyones looking for a fully renovated bungalow in Mayland heights with a 26x28 garage hit me up lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oh... silly homeowner. This town is built on a giant anthill lol.



Isn't that the fucking truth.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Only 2 years I've had most of these laying around, finally unwrapped them and put em up in our family theatre room. The wife is a massive shark/horror fan, these are all signed memorabilia. It's coming along.

----------


## schurchill39

We just bought a house in Okotoks so its been a bit of a mad scramble to get our house ready to list. Who knew that 2 toddlers and a wife could do so much damage to the walls! I spent two days filling nicks and painting then another day repairing odds and ends that just never bothered us. Putting up the shower doors in the bathroom I finished 17 months ago wrapped it up and we're ready for pictures. I'm hoping having the biggest garage in the neighborhood helps with a quick sale.

----------


## spikerS

> We just bought a house in Okotoks so its been a bit of a mad scramble to get our house ready to list. Who knew that 2 toddlers and a wife could do so much damage to the walls! I spent two days filling nicks and painting then another day repairing odds and ends that just never bothered us. Putting up the shower doors in the bathroom I finished 17 months ago wrapped it up and we're ready for pictures. I'm hoping having the biggest garage in the neighborhood helps with a quick sale.



Lemme know if a Dewalt router ends up in that sale! LOL, I am still searching for a router to fit that table...

----------


## dj_rice

Killed a wasp nest that was underneath my garage concrete pad. Driveway has sunken over the years, and they found a hole to get in and make a nest. Had to wait till 10pm to do it, they were way too active in the afternoon. Just used Raid Wasp Killer foam, and then sprayed glue in the hole to seal it shut.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Killed a wasp nest that was underneath my garage concrete pad. Driveway has sunken over the years, and they found a hole to get in and make a nest. Had to wait till 10pm to do it, they were way too active in the afternoon. Just used Raid Wasp Killer foam, and then sprayed glue in the hole to seal it shut.



True story about waiting until it's cooler. 5 AM would be even better!

----------


## schurchill39

> Killed a wasp nest that was underneath my garage concrete pad. Driveway has sunken over the years, and they found a hole to get in and make a nest. Had to wait till 10pm to do it, they were way too active in the afternoon. Just used Raid Wasp Killer foam, and then sprayed glue in the hole to seal it shut.



Ive got a friend whose dad usually has an annual brunch/wasp nest burning party around his time every year. They set up in gopher holes on his acreage so he dumps gasoline on them and lights them up and the rest of us are on water duty. So when in doubt kill them with fire.

- - - Updated - - -




> Lemme know if a Dewalt router ends up in that sale! LOL, I am still searching for a router to fit that table...



Still?! Its the most common router Dewalt makes!

----------


## dj_rice

> Ive got a friend whose dad usually has an annual brunch/wasp nest burning party around his time every year. They set up in gopher holes on his acreage so he dumps gasoline on them and lights them up and the rest of us are on water duty. So when in doubt kill them with fire.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



I thought about it for a sec but didnt think pouring gasoline under my garage was a good idea. LOL Didnt want this to happen

----------


## killramos

> I thought about it for a sec but didnt think pouring gasoline under my garage was a good idea. LOL Didnt want this to happen



You owe me a keyboard.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Currently in the process of replacing our garage man door, as well as our backyard sliding door. Well, im not doing it, Greenfox is.

----------


## Kjonus

> Killed a wasp nest that was underneath my garage concrete pad. Driveway has sunken over the years, and they found a hole to get in and make a nest. Had to wait till 10pm to do it, they were way too active in the afternoon. Just used Raid Wasp Killer foam, and then sprayed glue in the hole to seal it shut.



These are the cats mow for catching wasps. I put one up after killing a nest the other week and there has to be 100 dead in there now. Not sure where they are all coming from but it works well.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...w.ds#store=299

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, that is the single most effective wasp trap known to humankind. Better than ANY homebrew bait or reusable trap

----------


## suntan

I’ve caught many wasps with a hundred dollar bill sticking out of a bible.

----------


## dj_rice

> These are the cats mow for catching wasps. I put one up after killing a nest the other week and there has to be 100 dead in there now. Not sure where they are all coming from but it works well.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...w.ds#store=299




I used a similar setup when I had a nest under my deck but homemade version using a water bottle or 2L pop bottle cut in half, and invert the top part into the bottom part. Worked amazing actually, and was free. The liquid filled in bottom of the water bottle was water, some sugar/honey and some dish soap. I would leave it on the deck, piss them off and watch them attack the bottle.

----------


## firebane

Got a bullshit notice cause someone complained about my front lawn grass lol. Petty ass neighbors.

Apparently need to cut my grass now.

----------


## littledan

> Got a bullshit notice cause someone complained about my front lawn grass lol. Petty ass neighbors.
> 
> Apparently needed to cut my grass this entire time as part of responsible home ownership and not being a shitty neighbour



Fixed for you.  :Drama:

----------


## firebane

> Fixed for you.



I actually try to take of my lawn. Unfortunately I have had to fix a lot of the fuck ups from previous owners and with the crazy heat I am simply not planting new grass till it cools down.

My lawn is not bad and considering this is the first complaint in a year I suspect I know who it is.

----------


## vengie

> I used a similar setup when I had a nest under my deck but homemade version using a water bottle or 2L pop bottle cut in half, and invert the top part into the bottom part. Worked amazing actually, and was free. The liquid filled in bottom of the water bottle was water, some sugar/honey and some dish soap. I would leave it on the deck, piss them off and watch them attack the bottle.



Just did this camping as the wasps were nuts. 

Works very well

----------


## schurchill39

> I actually try to take of my lawn. Unfortunately I have had to fix a lot of the fuck ups from previous owners and with the crazy heat I am simply not planting new grass till it cools down.
> 
> My lawn is not bad and considering this is the first complaint in a year I suspect I know who it is.



I guess the only way to know the truth is to post a picture of said lawn

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need a sign that says "natural bee-friendly landscaping project."

----------


## firebane

> I guess the only way to know the truth is to post a picture of said lawn



 
@schurchill39


I know the one side needs weeding... but to me this does not warrant a complaint.



https://i.imgur.com/Jr5VsiX.jpg

----------


## dj_rice

> @schurchill39
> 
> 
> I know the one side needs weeding... but to me this does not warrant a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Jr5VsiX.jpg




Is this house located in the NE?

----------


## firebane

> Is this house located in the NE?



Not even located in Calgary... lol.

----------


## Brent.ff

Im with the neighbour. at least knock the weeds down

----------


## killramos

Give your head a shake if any of that resembles “I try to take care of my lawn” in your head.

----------


## vengie

#teamneighbour

----------


## bjstare

> @schurchill39
> 
> 
> I know the one side needs weeding... but to me this does not warrant a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Jr5VsiX.jpg



trollface.jpg?

That's awful, I'd for sure get tired of looking at that if you were my neighbour.  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

> Give your head a shake if any of that resembles “I try to take care of my lawn” in your head.



It was way worse before I started on it and have been continually working on it.

Is it perfect? No. But the whole front yard has come aong ways from where it eas a year ago.

----------


## killramos

Step one water your lawn

Step two mow it

Not rocket appliances

----------


## sabad66

Yeah don’t worry about it being green or tackling the weeds. Just cut it (not too short), clean up / straighten the edges with a trimmer and you’ll be in a much better place. 

The mowed weeds will probably end up looking decent from far away even.

----------


## firebane

> Yeah don’t worry about it being green or tackling the weeds. Just cut it (not too short), clean up / straighten the edges with a trimmer and you’ll be in a much better place. 
> 
> The mowed weeds will probably end up looking decent from far away even.



I'm not. I have so much more digging to do before I will even focus on green.

I'm just annoyed at "neighbors" who are chicken shit to have a simple conversation. I am out in my front yard working all the time and even had people ask to take flowers or apples from the tree.

----------


## cyra1ax

I'd water that lawn with Roundup.

----------


## killramos

If you haven’t mowed your lawn in the 3 months it would take to grow those weeds I can see why they skipped the pleasantries.

----------


## firebane

> If you haven’t mowed your lawn in the 3 months it would take to grow those weeds I can see why they skipped the pleasantries.



It was cut just over a week ago.

But if people want to come over and help do some landscaping I will be more than happy to have the help.

----------


## killramos

A few yards of gravel would be a good start

----------


## bjstare

> It was cut just over a week ago.
> 
> But if people want to come over and help do some landscaping I will be more than happy to have the help.



Those weeds are like a foot high. Just over a week = a month?

----------


## suntan

I want a reality show where firebane, mitsu3000 and zenops live in a house together.

----------


## killramos

Guest appearances by Mar?

----------


## firebane

> Those weeds are like a foot high. Just over a week = a month?



That particular spot grew different because of the work I had to do on that spot. The grass as I said was cut just over a week ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I want a reality show where firebane, mitsu3000 and zenops live in a house together.



If 89coupe is locked in there too, I'd watch.

----------


## firebane

> I want a reality show where firebane, mitsu3000 and zenops live in a house together.



Please don't compare me to those nitwits

----------


## AndyL

Ok so ran across this on FB - total scam ad. In the UK it looks like you can buy this for 900-1500£. But kiddo is pretty much in love with it. No existing Canadian loft bed looks like it, but that trifold couch/mattress is still easily found on Amazon (not at Ikea anymore)

For you masters of carpentry - if I decided to throw this at a big CNC router... Thinking MDF construction. How would I get a decent lasting finish that'll survive a 9yo's antics? 

Is there a good source for those attachment bits and pieces for MDF (wondering about the rivnut like inserts)?

----------


## Tik-Tok

That looks awesome.

----------


## lilmira

i want one in my office

----------


## pheoxs

That looks super easy to built on a cnc or laser tbh. I'd just use some flat allen head bolts. Don't even need to make them flush as they won't scratch or catch on anything.



For the wood edge you could either get a router with a rounded bit or just take a belt sander to the edges and round it off, works perfectly fine. Then prime and paint it and it'd be safe / no splinters. The bottom looks like it uses the ikea style connections where you thread in a screw into one side and then a quarter turn fastener into a hole on the other end. You can actually just buy that hardware and drill it in yourself (might take a few practice times to get it right). It's just a drill bit into the edge of the sheets to make the tunnel then a large flat round hole on the other side for the fastener.

https://www.amazon.ca/Bestgle-Furnit...dp/B08H7Z8K87/

This one comes with covers so you can just drill fully through. Not as pretty but easier to do.
https://www.amazon.ca/Furniture-Conn...dp/B07D5FG92V/

----------


## AndyL

> That looks super easy to built on a cnc or laser tbh. I'd just use some flat allen head bolts. Don't even need to make them flush as they won't scratch or catch on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> For the wood edge you could either get a router with a rounded bit or just take a belt sander to the edges and round it off, works perfectly fine. Then prime and paint it and it'd be safe / no splinters. The bottom looks like it uses the ikea style connections where you thread in a screw into one side and then a quarter turn fastener into a hole on the other end. You can actually just buy that hardware and drill it in yourself (might take a few practice times to get it right). It's just a drill bit into the edge of the sheets to make the tunnel then a large flat round hole on the other side for the fastener.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Bestgle-Furnit...dp/B08H7Z8K87/
> 
> This one comes with covers so you can just drill fully through. Not as pretty but easier to do.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Furniture-Conn...dp/B07D5FG92V/



Yeah half drawn out in fusion already, just pondering the fasteners - and hunting for a not 200$/hr 4x8 CNC router solution. The only one I've found at a makerspace here was 4x2 at the Langley one... 

I dislike those 1/4turn ones - is that just me? Seems like on kids furniture they work loose.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Yeah half drawn out in fusion already, just pondering the fasteners - and hunting for a not 200$/hr 4x8 CNC router solution. The only one I've found at a makerspace here was 4x2 at the Langley one... 
> 
> I dislike those 1/4turn ones - is that just me? Seems like on kids furniture they work loose.



1/4 turn ones suck, double-threaded inserts are way better and can be glued in.


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pau...rts/1000129443

----------


## pheoxs

> Yeah half drawn out in fusion already, just pondering the fasteners - and hunting for a not 200$/hr 4x8 CNC router solution. The only one I've found at a makerspace here was 4x2 at the Langley one... 
> 
> I dislike those 1/4turn ones - is that just me? Seems like on kids furniture they work loose.



Fuse33 has a 4'x8' laser and can slice it all up. If you do it in 3/4" you might need to do two passes but it'll cut it.

----------


## AndyL

> Fuse33 has a 4'x8' laser and can slice it all up. If you do it in 3/4" you might need to do two passes but it'll cut it.



Yeah, but I've relocated  :Wink:  fuse33 is 1000+ km away now. 

I was going to do a couple insets - mainly around the stairs/steps up for added strength, kind of why I've been ignoring laser options. 

Trolling the Vancouver makerspaces to see what's available

----------


## pheoxs

Other option would be just sketch it and then print it out on a regular printer then hand cut it with a jig saw? Looks to be super easy cuts. There's programs that'll blow a picture up to lots of sheets of paper to enlarge it.

Should be able to cut 1 curve as a template then use that for the 6 curves on the bed. Everything else looks square and easy to cut with a table saw

----------


## AndyL

> Other option would be just sketch it and then print it out on a regular printer then hand cut it with a jig saw? Looks to be super easy cuts. There's programs that'll blow a picture up to lots of sheets of paper to enlarge it.
> 
> Should be able to cut 1 curve as a template then use that for the 6 curves on the bed. Everything else looks square and easy to cut with a table saw



Just the predrill / hole alignment that bites me if I do it the by hand way. Having the sides routed - I can just print a standardized drilling jig for the shelves/stairs and focus more on assembly. Almost an Ikea kit with finishing required.

----------


## 99civ

Anybody have experience with poly foam concrete lifting? The walkway leading up to my front step has settled a couple inches down and theres a void under the step. I've heard poly is cheaper/easier to do than mudjacking. Anybody have any thoughts?

----------


## nismodrifter

Cut the lawn. In +34 weather. With ash and soot snowing down. Lol.  :crazy nut:

----------


## gcoap

> Anybody have experience with poly foam concrete lifting? The walkway leading up to my front step has settled a couple inches down and theres a void under the step. I've heard poly is cheaper/easier to do than mudjacking. Anybody have any thoughts?



I used to work for a company that does slab jacking. Poly foam should be cheaper then mud jacking plus you are dealing with smaller holes to patch in the concrete once you are done. Depending on how old the house is your front step is likely precast and is totally hollow. Look on the outside away from your house and you should see a frost wall that it will be sitting on. If that is the case trying to fill the void under the step will be an expensive venture due to the size of the void.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If you havent mowed your lawn in the 3 months it would take to grow those weeds I can see why they skipped the pleasantries.



Yeah i wouldnt bother trying to have a nice convo either if it got like that. I would just assume the HO could care less so its probably pointless putting myself out there and with all the crazies now who knows how people would react.

----------


## schurchill39

> Just the predrill / hole alignment that bites me if I do it the by hand way. Having the sides routed - I can just print a standardized drilling jig for the shelves/stairs and focus more on assembly. Almost an Ikea kit with finishing required.



But with the printed out template you could also have all the hole locations for predrill etc. Being off 1/8 or even 1/4" won't bite you if you didn't put the holes in the template. This is probably your cheapest and easiest way to do this without having to lug a couple 4x8 sheets of MDF to a CNC somewhere and pay the fee to have them take your file, transfer it into g-code, and cut it. Don't over think it.

----------


## pheoxs

> But with the printed out template you could also have all the hole locations for predrill etc. Being off 1/8 or even 1/4" won't bite you if you didn't put the holes in the template. This is probably your cheapest and easiest way to do this without having to lug a couple 4x8 sheets of MDF to a CNC somewhere and pay the fee to have them take your file, transfer it into g-code, and cut it. Don't over think it.



Yup. Or build jigs to use. For example the side panels all need to line up, so just cut a long strip of wood and screw something to one end to be a stopped. Punch your holes into it then use it on each side panel to mark holes at exactly the same height from the bottom.

----------


## jwslam

> my noob ass didn't pay attention to what I was buying through the dumbass Amazon search engine.
> Ended up with 1kg of this ABS that Ender3 does not play nicely with. Eveything splits and cracks.
> The only thing I've been able to reliably print is this vase mode container with wavy edges.... so I did a thing to try and use up as much of this material as I could.
> 
> This is the first filament roll I've made it to the end to. Took over a week of checking in on the printer regularly to start a new print / discard failed prints.

----------


## suntan

Nenshi approved.

----------


## AndyL

I got some white chairs and I want them painted black... Yes there's some stones influence in that sentence  :ROFL!: 

Going to touch up the couch with this paint while I have it out...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Trimming the neighbors bushes that grow a long way over the fenceline

----------


## Brent.ff

Did a 3M headlight restoration kit on the wife’s beater.. worked really well!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did a 3M headlight restoration kit on the wife’s race car.. worked really well!



 FTFY. Also, the DIY headlight kits are pretty good and totally worth the money and time. Some people say you need a sealant, but even without, it'll help a lot of your daily drivers.

----------


## firebane

You need a uv resistant clear spray otherwise 6 months it will need to be done again as what you did can speed up the hazing process again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You need a uv resistant clear spray otherwise 6 months it will need to be done again as what you did can speed up the hazing process again.



Agree. Do the_ No Ragrets_ method.

----------


## Brent.ff

ordered some spray, thanks guys

----------


## 88CRX

Need to do that on the savage Fit.... can you 3m film the headlights after polishing to keep them from hazing over again?

----------


## firebane

> Need to do that on the savage Fit.... can you 3m film the headlights after polishing to keep them from hazing over again?



You could but 2k spray is cheap

----------


## phubu

> You need a uv resistant clear spray otherwise 6 months it will need to be done again as what you did can speed up the hazing process again.



Which brand do you recommend?

----------


## firebane

> Which brand do you recommend?



Spraymaxx 2k in a can.

Its a 2 part mix and works really well

----------


## ZeroGravity

Need to do some fence painting after fence repairs. Need to do at least one section since that was repaired with untreated wood. Probably should do the whole thing.

Any recommendation on paint types / brands? And when to expect some sale prices?

----------


## eblend

Siding on parents house and garage. Forgot to take the all done picture, but this is work in progress:

----------


## Buster

> Siding on parents house and garage. Forgot to take the all done picture, but this is work in progress:



whats that thing on the right of the image?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> whats that thing on the right of the image?



It's a sort of scaffolding used by siders, the Z-shaped piece moves up or down the pole via a foot pump. It's in the midst of being set up or taken down, there will be another pole off to the right with a ladder resting across each of the arms to serve as work platforms. They're called "pump jacks" or "alumapole".

----------


## eblend

> whats that thing on the right of the image?



The long post? That's the pro-version of what I did with ladders and a platform, it's the neighbors getting their siding replaced by an actual siding company.

----------


## Disoblige

I dunno why it worked but I applied WD40 on my headlights with a rag and my headlights never got hazy again lol. Never had to seal or anything and I figured it was going to haze up again after the WD40 wore off.

Neat.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Installed this over the weekend. I always thought I needed to upgrade my full garage door opener to get Wifi connectivity, but then came across this for some $40 (after discount). Cheaper than the MyQ system and doesn't require subscription. It's hard-wired into my opener (just a basic pos & neg connection) and has magnetic sensors to let me know if my garage door is open or closed. Works surprisingly well and does exactly what you expect a smart garage door opener to do.

https://www.amazon.ca/Refoss-Garage-...1567985&sr=8-5

» Click image for larger version

Here's the general gist of how it works:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Major repair. Fixed my henkels honing steel.

----------


## Disoblige

Tried fixing my hand crank patio door thing for a couple hours today and realized it's not repairable.
Stripped the inside threads of the crank mechanism (not handle) so the whole thing is pretty useless. I hate these hand crank window things, such a POS over time.

Anyone know what I should do? Should I replace it with the same thing, or go with something different? I am concerned about the hole it would make if I go with something different. And removing the screws look like a PITA because it has like 1 cm clearance to a wooden trim.

It's this POS by the way (but mounted vertically for a patio door opening):

----------


## mo_money2supe

> Tried fixing my hand crank patio door thing for a couple hours today and realized it's not repairable.
> Stripped the inside threads of the crank mechanism (not handle) so the whole thing is pretty useless. I hate these hand crank window things, such a POS over time.
> 
> Anyone know what I should do? Should I replace it with the same thing, or go with something different? I am concerned about the hole it would make if I go with something different. And removing the screws look like a PITA because it has like 1 cm clearance to a wooden trim.
> 
> It's this POS by the way (but mounted vertically for a patio door opening):



I had the same issue with these on our rental property that was built in the 70s. I ended up replacing the whole mechanism itself; costs like $50 from Home Depot. I had to remove a portion of the window trim and rebuild a cover over it afterwards. Wasn't worth my time to salvage a broken crank mechanism.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That reminds me... I had to fix an issue with my window balance springs last weekend. This video was a huge help!

----------


## cet

Damn, this is awesome. I have single hung windows in the house and there are issues with the majority of the balance springs. I didn't know they were so easy to fix.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Damn, this is awesome. I have single hung windows in the house and there are issues with the majority of the balance springs. I didn't know they were so easy to fix.



I know, right!!?!
About 3 of mine go wonky every once in awhile and without the video, I can never remember how the Hell to fix them. But when you see it, it's _so_ easy!

----------


## ExtraSlow

New bathroom fan timer

.

----------


## spikerS

Finished a prototype commission for a community association here in Calgary. They like it a lot and have expanded the commission for 4 more of them. Bunch of my Little Free Libraries circulating around the city now lol

----------


## Buster

> New bathroom fan timer
> 
> .



Life changer

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's no lakeside backyard, but yeah, having a fan timer that works. Instead of a broken one is pretty exciting.

----------


## 03ozwhip

So the shop project. Not quite organized yet and not quote ready for the Merc yet, but should be next week.

Just after I started tearing down


Anyone need a good window? $75! Lol


Couldn't re-use all of the siding, so I had to get a couple pieces, the rest clearly needs a pressure wash.


The table is for sale, don't need it lol


Still need to modify my cupboard so I can close my door on the receiver. Added a couple of old Nuance speakers and an older sub right beside the tool box for shop nights, still need to hide the wire though


Still needs a good organizing, but its close.


Next pics should be of the bushes and tree in front gone and the Merc inside, hopefully this week.

----------


## killramos

> New bathroom fan timer
> 
> .



I’ve never had one of these. But how does timer compare to a humidity sensor?

Humidity sensor seems to make a lot of sense to me? But maybe they don’t work?

----------


## sabad66

> I’ve never had one of these. But how does timer compare to a humidity sensor?
> 
> Humidity sensor seems to make a lot of sense to me? But maybe they don’t work?



These are nice since they also work for after shits.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> These are nice since they also work for after shits.



Giggles too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ive never had one of these. But how does timer compare to a humidity sensor?
> 
> Humidity sensor seems to make a lot of sense to me? But maybe they dont work?



I have one with a humidity sensor and it works _okay_, but it's not quick to react.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm sure there's a high tech solution, but I want the fan on when I want the fan on, and off the rest of the time.

----------


## navdeep

Installed some new black Kitchen hardware just need new mate black appliances

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Installed some new black Kitchen hardware just need new mate black appliances... 
> ]



So if you got a black fridge to mate with a black dishwasher, would it pop out a black oven?

----------


## navdeep

> So if you got a black fridge to mate with a black dishwasher, would it pop out a black oven?



I still need to get all new appliances just waiting for for a mate black beer fridge to come out

----------


## schurchill39

Ever since we've moved in we've had a gross sewage smell coming from the sink every time we run the dishwasher and no amount of filter/screen cleaning would fix it so I pulled that bitch out from under the counter today and replaced the drain hose. The old one was filled with grease and rotting food so I'm sure the smell would not have gone away on its own. After putting it all back together and making sure nothing leaks I ran a cleaning cycle on the dishwasher and no more stank!

Also, this morning one of the toilets started to leak so when I went to Home Depot for dishwasher parts I picked up a new wax seal. Double whammy day. 

I'm really looking forward to actually enjoying this new place at some point as opposed to catching up on all the cleaning and maintenance the old owners completely neglected for the last 5 years and fixing all of their shotty DIY "upgrades".

----------


## firebane

Not really in the house but felt the shop needed to be opened up so ripped the drywall of the dividing wall.

----------


## dj_rice

Pressure washed the garage floor. Long overdue. Mounds of dust/dirt/mud. Going to do a DIY Rustoleum epoxy floor next year

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I had the lighting installed in my new driveway. It was raining. And dark. Potato pics are best pics. 

So are small zeroscaped infill lots. I sold the other half of my lot (50' x 140'), it came with a complimentary house free with purchase. My entire front end is concrete, entire backyard upper and lower is covered with decks. I like essentially maintenance free condo living but in house format.

----------


## max_boost

That looks so rad man. Love the house, lighting, all of the above!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Dig the house number.

----------


## firebane

That just seems.. so dumb lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

comment #1: Rad
Comment #2: Love it
Comment #3: Dumb 

beyond checks out.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That just seems.. so dumb lol



Good thing you haven't seen inside then  :ROFL!: 

Thanks Max n' Splat!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> comment #1: Rad
> Comment #2: Love it
> Comment #3: Dumb 
> 
> beyond checks out.



I like it and I like this comment!
+Rep


Edit - I also unclogged a sink a few minutes ago and it went about as God Damned smooth as such a thing can go! That's le satisfying!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I'm 100% for maintenance free. I dig the lot/house!

----------


## vengie

> I had the lighting installed in my new driveway. It was raining. And dark. Potato pics are best pics. 
> 
> So are small zeroscaped infill lots. I sold the other half of my lot (50' x 140'), it came with a complimentary house free with purchase. My entire front end is concrete, entire backyard upper and lower is covered with decks. I like essentially maintenance free condo living but in house format.
> 
> Attachment 102301



"I live my life 1/4 mile at a time" - JRSC00LUDE Probably

Looks good!

----------


## eglove

> I had the lighting installed in my new driveway. It was raining. And dark. Potato pics are best pics. 
> 
> So are small zeroscaped infill lots. I sold the other half of my lot (50' x 140'), it came with a complimentary house free with purchase. My entire front end is concrete, entire backyard upper and lower is covered with decks. I like essentially maintenance free condo living but in house format.



That's fucking dumb rad, love it

----------


## prae

> That just seems.. so dumb lol



this comment has the deepest of ironies coming from someone who's own neighbours snitched on for shitty yard maintenance. Maybe you need a xeriscaped yard more than you realize.

----------


## pheoxs

How often do you get your furnace serviced? Just moved into a house, furnace is 3 years old so still fairly new but this is also my first fall here so wondering if it'd be worth having someone check things over? Replaced the air filter every other month but assuming there's more to it than that.

----------


## Buster

> I had the lighting installed in my new driveway. It was raining. And dark. Potato pics are best pics. 
> 
> So are small zeroscaped infill lots. I sold the other half of my lot (50' x 140'), it came with a complimentary house free with purchase. My entire front end is concrete, entire backyard upper and lower is covered with decks. I like essentially maintenance free condo living but in house format.
> 
> Attachment 102301




you are going to ahve small airplanes attempt to land on your driveway

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How often do you get your furnace serviced? Just moved into a house, furnace is 3 years old so still fairly new but this is also my first fall here so wondering if it'd be worth having someone check things over? Replaced the air filter every other month but assuming there's more to it than that.



Never. Give it time and it will need service. Seriously.
Keep up on air filters and wait for something shitty to go wrong with it.

----------


## bjstare

> you are going to ahve small airplanes attempt to land on your driveway



Or maybe small Tron bikes racing? That would be neat.

----------


## sabad66

> Never. Give it time and it will need service. Seriously.
> Keep up on air filters and wait for something shitty to go wrong with it.



 :Werd!:

----------


## AndyL

> How often do you get your furnace serviced? Just moved into a house, furnace is 3 years old so still fairly new but this is also my first fall here so wondering if it'd be worth having someone check things over? Replaced the air filter every other month but assuming there's more to it than that.



Doesn't atco do a free furnace check program?

Look up your make/model - make sure you have an igniter and thermocouple on-hand as spares. They're cheap ordered online - but 10x the cost retail any business day. 1000x on a weekend/evening.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Look up your make/model - make sure you have an igniter and thermocouple on-hand as spares. They're cheap ordered online - but 10x the cost retail any business day. 1000x on a weekend/evening.



Yes this. It's not getting it serviced, but it's prepping.
Amre Supplies has good videos for a homeowner to prep.

----------


## ExtraSlow

ATCO furnace check was suspended due to covid.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> ATCO furnace check was suspended due to covid.



I thought they suspended appliance checks, did they suspend furnaces as well?

----------


## sabad66

Atco natural gas appliance check is back on. I just booked one last week for the end of this month. They were indeed suspended last year, not sure when they came back. I just filled out this form and they emailed me back a couple days later with a confirmation:
https://www.atco.com/en-ca/for-home/...nce-check.html

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ok, but that's more of a "your furnace doesn't look like it's about to explode or poison you with CO" type of inspection.

Not that the "I just installed $400 worth of bullshit that you didn't need on your perfectly functioning furnace and while doing that, I forgot to reconnect the capacitor junction derivative harness, so I'll see you in two weeks for a quick $800" inspection is any better...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ok, but that's more of a "your furnace doesn't look like it's about to explode or poison you with CO" type of inspection.
> 
> Not that the "I just installed $400 worth of bullshit that you didn't need on your perfectly functioning furnace and while doing that, I forgot to reconnect the capacitor junction derivative harness, so I'll see you in two weeks for a quick $800" inspection is any better...



Agree Tha6s the difference. Well said.

----------


## suntan

I got that harness off Amazon and installed it myself. Saved hundreds.

----------


## Rocket1k78

https://www.costco.ca/garage-gator-b...100494768.html

Had no idea this existed until last month and finally got one and its amazing. I had the 4 big bikes on those manual bike lifts and they worked but its kind of a pain(yes i know FWP) so i would always leave the bikes on the ground and only put up for storage in winter. Installed this last week and so far loving it.

----------


## AndyL

> Ok, but that's more of a "your furnace doesn't look like it's about to explode or poison you with CO" type of inspection.
> 
> Not that the "I just installed $400 worth of bullshit that you didn't need on your perfectly functioning furnace and while doing that, I forgot to reconnect the capacitor junction derivative harness, so I'll see you in two weeks for a quick $800" inspection is any better...






> How often do you get your furnace serviced? Just moved into a house, furnace is 3 years old so still fairly new but this is also my first fall here so wondering if it'd be worth having someone check things over? Replaced the air filter every other month but assuming there's more to it than that.



Call me nuts but for a 3yr old furnace a quick "it's not about to explode or poison you with CO" type of inspection seems appropriate to me  :Smilie:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> https://www.costco.ca/garage-gator-b...100494768.html
> 
> Had no idea this existed until last month and finally got one and its amazing. I had the 4 big bikes on those manual bike lifts and they worked but its kind of a pain(yes i know FWP) so i would always leave the bikes on the ground and only put up for storage in winter. Installed this last week and so far loving it.



I feel the weight capacity is a bit light but perhaps I should weigh my bikes....... avg of 27 pounds isn't that much for bmx and full suspensions.....

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I feel the weight capacity is a bit light but perhaps I should weigh my bikes....... avg of 27 pounds isn't that much for bmx and full suspensions.....



They're saying 220lbs but im sure theres a ton of buffer in that to protect them. No idea what a bmx weighs but a typical full suspension can be over 30 easily. Its a pretty steep price for a bike lift but very worth it if you want to get the bikes off the ground but still have good access to them.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> They're saying 220lbs but im sure theres a ton of buffer in that to protect them. No idea what a bmx weighs but a typical full suspension can be over 30 easily. Its a pretty steep price for a bike lift but very worth it if you want to get the bikes off the ground but still have good access to them.



My bmx are all in the 28-33 range, couple lighter bikes, then some heavy ones. 220 wouldn't hang them all. I did a bit of digging and the 220 lb is all the motor can handle, the structure obviously can take more.

----------


## flipstah

Anyone have recommendations on how to beat a slow draining bathtub? I tried Drano and doesn't help. I kept using the plunger too but to no avail. 

Is there like a device that can fish stuff out?

----------


## pheoxs

> Anyone have recommendations on how to beat a slow draining bathtub? I tried Drano and doesn't help. I kept using the plunger too but to no avail. 
> 
> Is there like a device that can fish stuff out?



Have you taken the drain plug out and cleaned it? Probably hair wrapped around it

----------


## chongkee_

> Anyone have recommendations on how to beat a slow draining bathtub? I tried Drano and doesn't help. I kept using the plunger too but to no avail. 
> 
> Is there like a device that can fish stuff out?



Do what pheoxs said. If that doesn't work use this https://www.princessauto.com/en/auto...t/PA0008811747

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Anyone have recommendations on how to beat a slow draining bathtub? I tried Drano and doesn't help. I kept using the plunger too but to no avail. 
> 
> Is there like a device that can fish stuff out?



I've got one of these, and it works great for starting the hair declogging, but I always have to grab the rest of Kayako by hand and wrestle with it for a few minutes.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...w.ds#store=407

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Have you taken the drain plug out and cleaned it? Probably hair wrapped around it



Yes, this is almost certainly just "gunk" in the near-drain area. Just pull it out and manually clean it. Disgusting, but that's the ticket.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> My bmx are all in the 28-33 range, couple lighter bikes, then some heavy ones. 220 wouldn't hang them all. I did a bit of digging and the 220 lb is all the motor can handle, the structure obviously can take more.



I woulda thought a bmx was less than that but i guess they gotta be pretty beefy for all that they do. if you got that many bikes you'll need 2 it sounds like or even just one to get the ones you dont really ride off the ground. 





> Anyone have recommendations on how to beat a slow draining bathtub? I tried Drano and doesn't help. I kept using the plunger too but to no avail. 
> 
> Is there like a device that can fish stuff out?



if you have an old metal hanger you can cut one end and then take a pair of pliers to make a small hook. Open you drain up and then use that small hook to fish in there and pull out the nastiest thing youve ever seen. Ill never forget my first one lol

----------


## flipstah

Yes, I've removed the drain plug and seems like the clog is around the waste tee



I'll buy that snake tool from C-Tire and go from there. Thanks yall!

EDIT: coat hanger works too I guess. I'll try that!

----------


## bjstare

+1 for coat hanger method. It's also good practice for alternatives to Plan B.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Yes, I've removed the drain plug and seems like the clog is around the waste tee
> 
> 
> 
> I'll buy that snake tool from C-Tire and go from there. Thanks yall!
> 
> EDIT: coat hanger works too I guess. I'll try that!



Try the coat hanger, ive used it in the tubs and showers in the old place and twice in the place and it worked for every one

----------


## suntan

I have one of these that I got somewhere for like $2.

https://www.amazon.ca/Vastar-Drain-S...679600&sr=8-15

Don't use Drano. It destroys plastic and doesn't really do anything else anyhow.

----------


## sabad66

> I have one of these that I got somewhere for like $2.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Vastar-Drain-S...679600&sr=8-15
> 
> Don't use Drano. It destroys plastic and doesn't really do anything else anyhow.



+1 for orange jagged thingy. Got one at Home Depot a few months ago for like $2 or $3

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yep, been using the jagged plastic thing for ages. The last time I did the shower I pulled out a hair clog the size of a fucking cat and it's never clogged up again since.

----------


## ercchry

God damn rookies….

Plunger only works if the overflow is blocked. Take off the plate, stuff a wet rag (better seal) in the overflow, run water till you have a decent level in tub, then plunge! Plunging takes technique as well, don’t break the seal, keep pumping little plunges to build up pressure, then hit it with some deep strokes, check from time to time for the water swirl of success

----------


## suntan

Very good technique, will try on wife tonight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yep, been using the jagged plastic thing for ages. The last time I did the shower I puled out a hair clog the size of a fucking cat and it's never clogged up again since.



Samara came out of mine. 


That was 6 days ago.
I ded.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hot. So flexible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hot. So flexible.



It's like a gymnast banging a comedian at my place.

----------


## prae

> Very good technique, will try on wife tonight.



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Samara came out of mine. 
> 
> 
> That was 6 days ago.
> I ded.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  100% correct. I'll never forget my first

----------


## Nufy

I have to do a whole floor's worth of baseboards...

Recommend me a brad nailer...

Buy / Rent / Borrow (trade for beer) suggestions ?

Thanks.

----------


## jwslam

Depends how much you value convenience / if you think you'll use the tool again in the future / are you looking to pick up a compressor for other uses...

I've currently got a cheapo compressor / gun for smaller jobs.
If I had to do a whole floor I'd probably shell out for a cordless battery just for low noise, no hose, and no cord.
Re: cordless ones... not sure if there are still ones that require cartridges, or if they're all air-strike now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

pancake compressor with included brad nailer kit is the correct solution. Check the flyers, there's always one on sale somewhere.

----------


## killramos

I mean. Those are great and all.

But I borrowed a Milwaukee electric nailer last summer to do baseboard and it was awesome.

----------


## schurchill39

Paslode still makes ones that use cartridges but thats a little extreme for a home gamer. If you have any tool's battery platform already just go pick up the bare tool version of them. All the major brands have one: Ryobi, Rigid, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita, even Craftsman I think has one.

Personally I'd look on kijiji though, lots of people buy the tools for a project then realize they don't need one anymore so you can usually pick up something cheap. If you already have an small air compressor or figure you'd use one that might be an okay route like jwslam said. 

For a floor of baseboards really anything new or that has been maintained will be fine, just look for the best deal.

----------


## Nufy

I should note...these are already cut and had been removed for flooring installation.

Just need to put em back.

I have a compressor and plenty of hose.

Might use it again...might not...

Never a bad reason to buy a new tool I guess.

Any brands to stay away from ?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

If you have a portable air tank it saves having to run a mile of hose. Brad nailers don't use much air, just have to refill the tank periodically.

----------


## bjstare

Pancake compressor might even be overkill (based on normal size of 2-4gal).

For doing trim and brad nailing, I use this:

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/dew...sor/1000181095

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pancake compressor might even be overkill (based on normal size of 2-4gal).
> 
> For doing trim and brad nailing, I use this:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/dew...sor/1000181095



You can just buy a kit with a pancake compressor and brad nailer and hose all in one on sale really often. It's the cheapest way to get this equipment, and you can re-sell it easily after the project.

----------


## ercchry

> I should note...these are already cut and had been removed for flooring installation.
> 
> Just need to put em back.
> 
> I have a compressor and plenty of hose.
> 
> Might use it again...might not...
> 
> Never a bad reason to buy a new tool I guess.
> ...



Did you pull the old nails out? I’ve only done this with ancient hardwood baseboards… but typically all you need is a rubber mallet and you can smack em back on easy enough

----------


## killramos

I highly recommend multitool to cut the old school finishing nails for old base boards

----------


## arcticcat522

^ +1. Very handy tool for all kinds of stuff

----------


## Nufy

> Did you pull the old nails out? I’ve only done this with ancient hardwood baseboards… but typically all you need is a rubber mallet and you can smack em back on easy enough



Floor height changed. Laminate to Eng Hardwood. Nails were removed.

----------


## Nufy

Picked up the 99 $ Dewalt 18 Guage nailer on sale at Home Depot.

And a box of 1-1/2 brads...

Soooo much better than a hammer and nail.

----------


## jwslam

finally installed.

----------


## pheoxs

Might be too late but Canadian tire has this Brad nailer on sale for 67$ starting tomorrow 

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...8548p.html#srp

----------


## Doozer

> Might be too late but Canadian tire has this Brad nailer on sale for 67$ starting tomorrow 
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...8548p.html#srp



I think that's the exact one I have, definitely recommend. Maybe not for a hard-core daily use if you're in the trades, but for the weekend DIY'er like myself, it's been great. And the ability to switch between staples and brads has been super convenient.

----------


## T-Dubbs

I did a minor kitchen reno with my father in law. I wanted to brighten up the kitchen a bit.

The Before photo is on top.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Christmas lights nearly up. Want to be on the ball this year.

----------


## schurchill39

I just found out Weiser has free lifetime warranty on their products (I think excluding the digital locks). The latch system was pretty worn on the front and rear door so I called them up and they are sending me two new ones. You just have to be (or tell them you are) the original purchaser of the products.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I did a minor kitchen reno with my father in law. I wanted to brighten up the kitchen a bit.
> 
> The Before photo is on top.



 hawwwtttttt. The black handles are a nice touch too.

----------


## nismodrifter

> I just found out Weiser has free lifetime warranty on their products (I think excluding the digital locks). The latch system was pretty worn on the front and rear door so I called them up and they are sending me two new ones. You just have to be (or tell them you are) the original purchaser of the products.



Yep. Weiser has been great in terms of replacing any broken products in the past. Have also had similar experience with Delta faucets.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Most faucet companies will offer lifetime warranty on parts like cartridges.

----------


## schurchill39

> Yep. Weiser has been great in terms of replacing any broken products in the past. Have also had similar experience with Delta faucets.



I only found out about this after I replaced two leaky cartridges thanks to a grumpy old man at Home Depot.



> Most faucet companies will offer lifetime warranty on parts like cartridges.



*Most name brand faucet companies. Home Depot guy told me not to buy their Glacier Bay or other cheap products because they do not have warranty.

----------


## suntan

> *Most name brand faucet companies. Home Depot guy told me not to buy their Glacier Bay or other cheap products because they do not have warranty.



* Unless flipping house.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Lifetime on cartridges doesn't mean shit when you can't get the cartridge out because of the tiny 1mm hex screw that keeps the handle on is seized and stripped.

----------


## prae

> Lifetime on cartridges doesn't mean shit when you can't get the cartridge out because of the tiny 1mm hex screw that keeps the handle on is seized and stripped.



yeah; ive never bothered trying to replace a cartridge. always more time efficient to replace the fixture and likely a welcome aesthetic upgrade.

----------


## jwslam

played locksmith today
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=advYvGgMzhA

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> played locksmith today
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=advYvGgMzhA



Haha that vid saved my bacon a few months ago!

----------


## finboy

Continuing demo work on basement bathroom, Christmas break should be fun

----------


## navdeep

Wife wanted something different in our bedroom, so I built this feature wall

----------


## cet

That look great

----------


## prae

> Wife wanted something different in our bedroom, so I built this feature wall



Nice work! that's a baller feeling bedroom. Y'all even have a separate couch for bonin' on. We just spill our seed in the living room and make our guests sit in it

----------


## navdeep

> Nice work! that's a baller feeling bedroom. Y'all even have a separate couch for bonin' on. We just spill our seed in the living room and make our guests sit in it



Thanks appreciate it. We don’t really use couch it’s more to just fill in the space  or if the wife’s feeling adventurous

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredible room. Love it, and that the feature wall.

----------


## suntan

> We just spill our seed in the living room and make our guests sit in it



Alpha as fuck.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Nice work! that's a baller feeling bedroom. Y'all even have a separate couch for bonin' on. We just spill our seed in the living room and make our guests sit in it



Giggity!

----------


## schurchill39

> played locksmith today
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=advYvGgMzhA



What a coincidence that I watched that yesterday morning and last night I needed to use it! Beyond delivers!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Nice work! that's a baller feeling bedroom.



Agreed! Very nice work navdeep

----------


## navdeep

> Agreed! Very nice work navdeep



Thanks appreciate it

----------


## vengie

> Wife wanted something different in our bedroom, so I built this feature wallAttachment 102851Attachment 102852



Wife wants me to do something similar for baby #2's room.

Did you pre-paint the pieces, or paint once on the wall?

Concern I have is hiding the "cracks".

----------


## JfuckinC

> Wife wants me to do something similar for baby #2's room.
> 
> Did you pre-paint the pieces, or paint once on the wall?
> 
> Concern I have is hiding the "cracks".



DAP that shit my man

----------


## navdeep

> Wife wants me to do something similar for baby #2's room.
> 
> Did you pre-paint the pieces, or paint once on the wall?
> 
> Concern I have is hiding the "cracks".



we pre-painted all the pieces then we filled in all the holes with Dap and did one final coat of paint. it's just easier to paint the sides with a roller when they not installed on the walls

----------


## vengie

> DAP that shit my man






> we pre-painted all the pieces then we filled in all the holes with Dap and did one final coat of paint. it's just easier to paint the sides with a roller when they not installed on the walls



Brilliant.  :Love:

----------


## Brent.ff

Hung the truck canopy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tidy.

----------


## firebane

Put a 1500lb winch into the shop so I don't need to lift crap up into the loft of my garage. I need to move it back so its not a sharp angle to the pulley but its nice not having to struggle.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Wife wanted something different in our bedroom, so I built this feature wallAttachment 102851Attachment 102852



You must not have kids lol that's killer.

----------


## navdeep

> You must not have kids lol that's killer.



nope not yet , just 2 little dogs

----------


## schurchill39

The previous owners of our house had the most bizarre mismatch of 500 lumen soft white incandescent light bulbs with 800 lumen bright white LED bulbs then a bunch of fixtures just missing bulbs entirely so it was an eyesore. I finally got everything squared away with 3000k bright white Philips bulbs. Cleared home depot out of their stock then went back this morning when it opened to get the rest of what they had show up yesterday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm running the mismatch at my house.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'm running the mismatch at my house.



You're an animal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You're an animal.



You don't know the half of it. I am truly more ape than man.

----------


## eblend

> Attachment 102852



Am I the only one who noticed the reflection in the window? Looks like a naked person, just letting you know in case its unintentional.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Am I the only one who noticed the reflection in the window? Looks like a naked person, just letting you know in case its unintentional.



looks like a minecraft character holding a pillow

----------


## navdeep

> Am I the only one who noticed the reflection in the window? Looks like a naked person, just letting you know in case its unintentional.



good observation, but its my wife wearing shorts and a T-shirt  :Clap:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> looks like a minecraft character holding a pillow



Probably just _The Grudge_.

LoL!!


*No insult to wife. I can't see shit on my phone but a vague, dark shape.
So... Grudge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Post better pics of the wife and we'll provide feedback.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> You're an animal.



There isn't a single fixture in my house you can change a bulb in. From pot lights to hanging lights and accent lighting, when they're dead they're done.

----------


## 03ozwhip

So the previous owners did some sort of half ass shitty wainscoting in my closet and just added random shelves that made no sense. The anchors they used were way overkill and even being as careful as possible, still made about 30 ½" holes in the closet.

It even looks like they added a vintage Ikea CD stand as a shelf lol anyways, they also half ass painted the entire house, very poorly, so we are fixing and painting all the trim and walls in the house all over again. 

Pics are kinda mid way through the closet, but you can see the difference already.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Please take the cover plate off for finish coat at least. Also, huge improvement.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Much nicer and more modern color. Man I hate painting.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Please take the cover plate off for finish coat at least. Also, huge improvement.



LOL 
@JRSC00LUDE
 believe me it's coming off. The closet hasn't even been cut in yet, just rolled once to check the color out.

In fact, that particular outlet, if you look closely, is just a gfci. Another moment that made no sense to me, so im replacing it and putting the gfci WITH PLUG INS where it belongs, in the bathroom.

- - - Updated - - -




> Much nicer and more modern color. Man I hate painting.



Brother in law has his own company, I worked for him on my off time as a welder, so ive learned a few things, I kinda like it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> LOL 
> @JRSC00LUDE
>  believe me it's coming off. The closet hasn't even been cut in yet, just rolled once to check the color out.



Ok that makes sense. I wanted to ask why you rolled first instead of double cutting then rolling but I didn't want to be critical haha

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Ok that makes sense. I wanted to ask why you rolled first instead of double cutting then rolling but I didn't want to be critical haha



Ya, I usually cut one, roll one, then second cut/roll and always take as much stuff off the walls as possible for as little cutting as possible.

It takes more time, but its well worth it in the end. Previous owners didn't do that in alot of areas. They didn't even cut behind their dresser the lazy fucks.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Ya, I usually cut one, roll one, then second cut/roll and always take as much stuff off the walls as possible for as little cutting as possible.
> 
> It takes more time, but its well worth it in the end. Previous owners didn't do that in alot of areas. They didn't even cut behind their dresser the lazy fucks.



Finished painting the bedroom and the feature wall. One more shelf to do in the closet and it's done. Then one more in the master bath and it's done.

Man these PO's cut so many corners, it's taking twice as long to do it.

----------


## speedog

Been busy making barrel stuff in my down time for my wife's retired oak wine and whiskey barrel business.

A custom order Donkey Kong barrel...






Vertical barrel halves, crazy how popular these are and the history behind some of the barrels is quite something - I was cleaning the top of one I cut in half on Sunday and discovered the barrel had been first filled on October 22, 1968 at The Old Sunny Brook Bourbon Distillery. More amazing is that the oak in this particular barrel is around 130 years old...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> the barrel had been first filled on October 22, 1968 at The Old Sunny Brook Bourbon Distillery. More amazing is that the oak in this particular barrel is around 130 years old



Yeah it's crazy how long they can last. We had two halves were being used for gardens for 30+ years, and only just threw them away this year because they were finally to rotted and couldn't contain soil anymore.

Do you guys sell them halved the other way than what you show in the pic?

----------


## speedog

We do make them halved the other way plus quarter barrels and 3/4 barrels and some other custom planters as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just found your Kijiji ad, I'll text you.

----------


## OTown

That DK Barrel is pretty damn cool!

----------


## speedog

> Just found your Kijiji ad, I'll text you.



Am jealous, my wife got to meet a beyond member that I haven't. 

Another 1,700+ whiskey barrels being unloaded this week at a fourth storage location - we've now got easy access to over 3,200 barrels right now plus our much smaller stock of wine barrels.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Am jealous, my wife got to meet a beyond member that I haven't.



Tell her I apologize for the hasty departure, but I really did have an appointment I needed to get to.

----------


## suntan

> Am jealous, my wife got to meet a beyond member that I haven't. 
> 
> Another 1,700+ whiskey barrels being unloaded this week at a fourth storage location - we've now got easy access to over 3,200 barrels right now plus our much smaller stock of wine barrels.



How much do you charge for body disposal?

----------


## speedog

> How much do you charge for body disposal?



Depends how many pieces we have to cut it up onto to fit into a barrel.

----------


## suntan

PMed!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Baby proofing - gates on all the stairways. 
Definitely didn't consider these when building even though we were pregnant at the time. Had to get a bit creative due to a rail/spindle interference.

Prying baseboards and drilling walls in a new place makes me feel sad.

----------


## Doozer

> Baby proofing - gates on all the stairways. 
> Definitely didn't consider these when building even though we were pregnant at the time. Had to get a bit creative due to a rail/spindle interference.
> 
> Prying baseboards and drilling walls in a new place makes me feel sad.



If it makes you feel better, we did the same thing, and the gates have been off for years and years but the holes are still there. The funny thing is that the kids damage the walls so much even outside of the playrooms that you don't even notice after awhile. You just accept it'll be a massive repaint once they're both teenagers.

----------


## suntan

New house numbers.

----------


## jwslam

> New house numbers.



Where is that from and how is it powered?

----------


## suntan

Home Depot and Wayfair sells a kit.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pro...all/1001525546

You order the faceplace and the numbers you need. There's a template to line up the holes and then you drill. It has a light sensor to know when to light up.

I had a lit number sign there previously from the builder but it eroded badly. Finally found something that could cover up the spot and take advantage of the 120v that was already there.

----------


## pheoxs

> Home Depot and Wayfair sells a kit.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pro...all/1001525546
> 
> You order the faceplace and the numbers you need. There's a template to line up the holes and then you drill. It has a light sensor to know when to light up.
> 
> I had a lit number sign there previously from the builder but it eroded badly. Finally found something that could cover up the spot and take advantage of the 120v that was already there.



50$ per number? What the fuck. I've made whole signs for that much before.

----------


## cycosis

Wanted to make something for my kid for Christmas. I picked up this cheap old Ikea bunk bed on FB marketplace. Stripped all the pieces down, and removed the fiber board panels from the headboards/footboards.



Started playing around with designs and decided I would make it into a loft bed. He can crash down below now as hes only 3 and not night time trained, but in a year or two, he can move upstairs. Up top will be a play house in the mean time.



Got to play with my router table to make a lot of the components. No fasteners visible for window trim pieces.



Painted all the pieces separately. I hate finishing. This is a test fit of the stained window trim to see if I like the colour.



Cedar shingles for the roof



Stained ceiling. Super happy with it.



I still need to make a ladder. Just ran out of time. Its all assembled with furniture bolts so its very easy to take apart/move.



Got the lights installed. The kid loves it! All in I'm about $400.

----------


## Buster

^ that's awesome. You're a good dad. Especially compared to me.

----------


## cycosis

> ^ that's awesome. You're a good dad. Especially compared to me.



eh. Its half for him and half for me. Making a mess in the garage and almost cutting my fingers off is very therapeutic for me these days.

----------


## suntan

> 50$ per number? What the fuck. I've made whole signs for that much before.



Yeah, that's why I tried to rehab the original assembly first. But it was too far gone.

----------


## dj_rice

Installed a warranty replacement of my Doorbell Camera Pro from Vivint. Old one was having night vision issues.

----------


## killramos

Height speakers installed. Finally have full Atmos.

Went with Klipsch 1650’s on BF sale, cheap but effective. Don’t need anything fancy for height channels.

----------


## schurchill39

Ordered a pile more bits and pieces for the basement development including plumbing fixtures and ethernet cables. Then I started to figure out my completely full electrical panel because about 1/2 is labeled incorrectly. With these new codes for (basically) everything needing to be on an AFCI breaker or on its own dedicated circuit the panel sure fills up quick. Thankfully if I move two things to external AFCI so I can run those half size breakers I can free up a bit of room.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those fucking breakers are like $120 too!
Maybe they're a cool trillion now, because Rona.

----------


## arcticcat522

Installed my Christmas gifts over the past few days in the garage. Bike rack for the wife and I, tire hung on the wall for the wife and I and built some shelves...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Ordered a pile more bits and pieces for the basement development including plumbing fixtures and ethernet cables. Then I started to figure out my completely full electrical panel because about 1/2 is labeled incorrectly. With these new codes for (basically) everything needing to be on an AFCI breaker or on its own dedicated circuit the panel sure fills up quick. Thankfully if I move two things to external AFCI so I can run those half size breakers I can free up a bit of room.



Lack of AFCI tandem breakers is a real pain, I managed to squeak everything into the panel but only just.

----------


## R-Audi

Technically I didnt do it, but had to pay for a new furnace. Went out of town and got notification the next morning that our house was at 6 degrees. Didnt really NEED a full replacement, but parts that needed repair came to $4,500 with a few other parts on the verge that would go well over $8k... so went for a full replacement instead for $7500 to get a 10 year warranty. Needed this like a kick in the teeth, but better than frozen pipes I guess.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think every house should have at least 2 1500W electric heaters, and make sure your buddies or family members that live nearby have the same, so you can buy yourself a few days if something gets fucked during a cold spell. Or all the equipment rental places (Rogers etc) sell 120V heaters that will save you from frozen pipes at least for a couple days while you figure out your options.

----------


## benyl

Yeah, my brother's boiler is down. The two 4800 btu - 240v heaters we set him up with has him comfortable until he can't get it repaired.

----------


## nismodrifter

Shovelled wet, clumpy, 20cm dump of snow, with a layer of ice on the top as it decided to rain on top of the snow this early AM.
Corner lot, extra wide sideways because living that BC Aspenite life. 

Back now broken.

Sitting in pain.

Looking at home depot website now for snow blowers.

Not my pic but this is what is going on here with that layer of ice on top  :crazy nut: :
https://i.imgur.com/xP1kfRt.jpg

----------


## ExtraSlow

I figure with two gas firelplaces and one zone of heated flooring, I can use small portable heaters and keep my pipes from freezing at the very least. Probably not that comfy, but we'd survive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wait! Me & Nismo are finally misaligned, today!

Corner lots without snow blowers?!!! Not even once!
Barrack.gif

----------


## vengie

> Technically I didnt do it, but had to pay for a new furnace. Went out of town and got notification the next morning that our house was at 6 degrees. Didnt really NEED a full replacement, but parts that needed repair came to $4,500 with a few other parts on the verge that would go well over $8k... so went for a full replacement instead for $7500 to get a 10 year warranty. Needed this like a kick in the teeth, but better than frozen pipes I guess.



I had this exact scenario 2 months ago. 

Not fun.

----------


## schurchill39

I got the blower motor replaced on my hot water tank today. $1200 later... Thankfully its still under warranty until April of this year so I should get ~$900 back once the warranty paperwork has been processed.

----------


## killramos

Question. Had a furnace warranty ever paid out for anyone?

Mine wasn’t worth the paper it was written on last time it shit the bed.

----------


## schurchill39

Dryer started to squeak and smelt like burnt rubber. so I bought a maintenance kit from Reliable Parts up on Fairmount and replaced the roller wheels, idler pulley and belt. It was pretty daunting but actually was pretty easy to take apart and reassemble.

----------


## suntan

Dryers are remarkably easy to repair.

----------


## OTown

> Dryer started to squeak and smelt like burnt rubber. so I bought a maintenance kit from Reliable Parts up on Fairmount and replaced the roller wheels, idler pulley and belt. It was pretty daunting but actually was pretty easy to take apart and reassemble.



My washer's circuit board just crapped out. 1 week wait for a part from Manitoba to get here, otherwise the parts are on back order indefinitely.

----------


## schurchill39

> My washer's circuit board just crapped out. 1 week wait for a part from Manitoba to get here, otherwise the parts are on back order indefinitely.



I had a seal for my washer on back order for 8 months before I said screw it and canceled. My usual goto is Amry Supply but they only had stock out east then I found Reliable Parts which seems to have a reasonable selection. Otherwise it was a week wait on Amazon.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Dryer started to squeak and smelt like burnt rubber. so I bought a maintenance kit from Reliable Parts up on Fairmount and replaced the roller wheels, idler pulley and belt. It was pretty daunting but actually was pretty easy to take apart and reassemble.



I have a dryer roller job in my future. Starting to hear very minor squeaking. I should probably order the parts now.

----------


## nismodrifter

Its been a total mess here over the past few weeks with 40+cm snow, and then melt, and then freeze, and then melt. Garage got mega dirty. 
Its been +8ish this week so I decided to do something I've never done before in my life. I cleaned, organized, and washed my garage...............in January. 

BC life is not so bad sometimes.

oh. I then went for a drive. In the summer car. Top down of course.

----------


## JfuckinC

Need an everyday car pics thread submission to follow that comeonnn

----------


## lasimmon

> I had a seal for my washer on back order for 8 months before I said screw it and canceled. My usual goto is Amry Supply but they only had stock out east then I found Reliable Parts which seems to have a reasonable selection. Otherwise it was a week wait on Amazon.



How long ago was this? I replaced mine last year and the part took like 4 days to arrive.

----------


## schurchill39

> How long ago was this? I replaced mine last year and the part took like 4 days to arrive.



Ordered it in the first week of January 2021 and canceled it in August when I sold my house. Checked 4-5 different places in March and again in June and everyone was still out of stock. I could have got a chinese knock off but all the reviews said either it didn't show up, or when it did it was so creased from being packed that it was useless and they threw it out.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Dryers are remarkably easy to repair.



 :Werd!:  Youtube saved my ass on the dryer not heating and the washer not draining.

----------


## B.Spilner

Spent the day in the garage painting pro Armour doors on our side by side. Not sure why PO picked silver.

----------


## lasimmon

> Ordered it in the first week of January 2021 and canceled it in August when I sold my house. Checked 4-5 different places in March and again in June and everyone was still out of stock. I could have got a chinese knock off but all the reviews said either it didn't show up, or when it did it was so creased from being packed that it was useless and they threw it out.



I must have got lucky. I just checked and it was more like mid 2020.

----------


## Doozer

> Spent the day in the garage painting pro Armour doors on our side by side. Not sure why PO picked silver. 
> 
> Attachment 104310
> Attachment 104311



Night and day. Much improvement, nicely done.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Night and day. Much improvement, nicely done.



Thanks! And agreed, love the new look. Not to shabby for $50

----------


## The_Penguin

> I have a dryer roller job in my future. Starting to hear very minor squeaking. I should probably order the parts now.



Ordered parts. Minor squeaking got worse. Mrs. Penguin asked what was going on. Parts arrived.
Did the deed today. Would have been reasonably easy with enough room, but noooo. Very close quarters. Juuust enough room to remove the drum. Would have to move an upright freezer and a cabinet to get the dryer out of the laundry room. Anyhoo, done.
Replaced all 4 rollers, even though only the front ones were noticeably bad. Like really bad, hard to turn by hand.
Belt seemed ok, as did the idler. (shit, jinxed it...)

----------


## Yolobimmer

I've been installing a Pure Turbos kit on the wife's car. Almost half way there.

----------


## AndyL

Bachelor life forever garage-chic living room continues  :ROFL!: 

Picked up, painted a MasterCraft tool cart, cut 5" out of the height. Now it's an end table  :ROFL!: 

Waiting on tax refund and I'll grab the Craftsman workbench with some drawers to replace my desk. 

Probably grab one of the wall cabinet units to put some junk out of sight too

----------


## schurchill39

I had to cut back about 10-12" from one of the main trunk lines on my HVAC system as part of the basement reno and relocate a branch. When the PO built this house they moved the furnace from the original plans but it seems like the builder didn't update the HVAC drawings. Before I moved it the main trunk line ended about 15-20" in front of the window (which was also moved in the plans) and also hung about 1/3 of the way down the window making egress pretty tough. 

I forgot how much thicker the tin is on main lines and I am really feeling it in my hands today. At least this time I remembered to put the cut resistant gloves on BEFORE I cut myself instead of after.

----------


## nismodrifter

fixed leaking "Frost proof" bib. Removed stem. Fixed rings. Reinstalled. Piece of shit will fail again in a few years I am sure.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> fixed leaking "Frost proof" bib. Removed stem. Fixed rings. Reinstalled. Piece of shit will fail again in a few years I am sure.



Interesting. I'm surprised that's an option. I figured they would be throw-away.
I have a leak as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Replaced a gear on my wife's KitchenAid mixer last night. Only slightly worn.

----------


## spikerS

> Replaced a gear on my wife's KitchenAid mixer last night. Only slightly worn.



Dang!

How hard was it to replace? I am wondering if I should check mine... How much use does your wife put it through?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Interesting. I'm surprised that's an option. I figured they would be throw-away.
> I have a leak as well.



They are pretty much throw-away unless someone doesn't want an access hole cut in the ceiling....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Dang!
> 
> How hard was it to replace? I am wondering if I should check mine... How much use does your wife put it through?



Super easy to replace, asides from the infuriating circlip with holes smaller than my smallest pliers. Ours is around 13 years old and gets used quite a bit, especially for bread.

Not a bad idea to open it up and inspect. Reliable parts has everything except H1 food safe grease, which Cabela's carries.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have an exterior hose bib, frost free or not, you want to install a ball valve with drain 12-24" inside as well.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Replaced our "old" Samsung dishwasher with a Bosch Benchmark series. The wife is extra thankful tonight. She's on all 4s in a maid outfit "cleaning ".

----------


## suntan

I put one of those in my house 12 years ago.

----------


## OTown

> I put one of those in my house 12 years ago.



The Bosch or the maid?

----------


## suntan

Dishwasher is in front of the sink and the maid is in the wall.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Dishwasher is in front of the sink and the maid is in the wall.



oh boy.  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZenOps

Successfully replaced agitator dogs in washing machine. Had to buy 10 inch socket extension though. Also, lost the paperthin slip washer somehow, so made one by cutting out the bottom of a plastic folgers coffee container. Lets see if it lasts.

----------


## schurchill39

> When you have an exterior hose bib, frost free or not, you want to install a ball valve with drain 12-24" inside as well.



I'd suggest actually putting that valve with a drain back by were the water line takes off the main line. This way its on a vertical potion of the line which improves drainage as well as lets you blow out the entire line if you wanna get fancy. Also this doesn't require you to leave an access panel in an awkward spot if you're finishing the basement.

Either way though, definitely want a ball valve on the inside too

----------


## AndyL

Decided I wasn't buying any more crappy furniture for the kiddo to break. 

And ensuring I'll either have a chick who digs cars next, or be single for eternity.  :ROFL!: 

Need to try fire red on the parts cart /side table - see if I can make it match the rest of the living room. May do a chrome paint on the legs, the grey is bulls*t, I've decided. 

Still gotta find a desk chair - 41" tall desk is insane. Slide out keyboard tray to get that desk height down 6" or so.

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha you got a theme going, that’s all that matters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

.

----------


## mr2mike

> Dang!
> 
> How hard was it to replace? I am wondering if I should check mine... How much use does your wife put it through?



I've seen worse. MIL's had a tooth break.
Not too bad to repair after tracking down the part.
There's a sacrificial gear that should go first but didn't.
A few snap rings and most of the job is cleaning off grease and re-greasing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've seen worse. MIL's had a tooth break.
> Not too bad to repair after tracking down the part.
> There's a sacrificial gear that should go first but didn't.
> A few snap rings and most of the job is cleaning off grease and re-greasing.



So you let her move in and now she gives you shit about smoking and whatnot?

----------


## AndyL

Kiddo says painting is easy. Doesn't want a white "command center" - loft bed.  :ROFL!: 

He suddenly has decided painting isn't so easy.

----------


## AndyL

Tremclad safety red, and duplicolor chrome on the tool cart - made it match a lot better I think.



Kiddos command center half done.

----------


## Swank

Re-organized our DVD collection and found some VHS tapes, I'm so glad I never fell for Blu-ray.

----------


## Buster

> 



That looks nothing like the kid is building his own prison bunk.

----------


## AndyL

Yep and if you close the patio door you're locked out in that jail too  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Outside time is important

----------


## jwslam

> Yep and if you close the patio door you're locked out in that jail too



It's called "Recess"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> it's called "yard time"



ftfy.

----------


## dirtsniffer

How the fuck are mice getting into my basement

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How the fuck are mice getting into my basement



BECAUSE YOU TOUCH YOURSELF AT NIGHT!!!!

So easy to kill, though. Victor traps plus PB.

----------


## 03ozwhip

We got old carpet ripped out and new stuff installed. Because of this, we decided since we have to move everything, we took our "theatre" from our shitty laid out basement and brought it upstairs.

My 13 year old kid now has his own basement suite. But this is what I did today....took down the 55" and put up the 65" and the sonos arc.

----------


## JfuckinC

How much you charge him rent?

----------


## brucebanner

That seems like you're looking up to watch tv or is it not bad?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> That seems like you're looking up to watch tv or is it not bad?



I am a bit, but it seems worse in the pic. Sitting normal on my couch my neck doesn't have to move to see, it's pretty comfortable actually, ive had worse lol

- - - Updated - - -




> How much you charge him rent?



Believe me it's on my mind lol kid doesn't know how lucky he is

----------


## nismodrifter

Pulled out the garden hose. Pulled out pressure washer. Tipped lawn mower to side, scraped all the shit out of the bottom, then pressure washed it. The sun then peaked out so I put my new Ryobi surface cleaner to use for the first time. I washed the entire driveway in about 45 minutes. A great attachment for any pressure washer. Wish I had bought it sooner. By the time I was done the driveway it got cool again so called it a day.

Tomorrow I will sharpen lawn mower blade and change it oil.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*goes to Google "Ryobi Surface Cleaner"

----------


## nismodrifter

$108 well spent. I'll tackle the front walk and remainder of my sidewalks over the weekend. Get er done

----------


## Buster

> $108 well spent. I'll tackle the front walk and remainder of my sidewalks over the weekend. Get er done



Are these safe for duradeck?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are these safe for duradeck?



So long as you aren't using an industrial pressure washer, yes. It just flows the water to several angled nozzles which also make it spin with the pressure.

----------


## littledan

Will these work with an electric pressure washer? I cant remember the psi but its on the lower end

----------


## nismodrifter

It will work but I imagine it will take you a couple passes, or you will have to move very slowly with it.

----------


## jwslam

> Will these work with an electric pressure washer? I cant remember the psi but its on the lower end



My electric surely does not have any way of hooking up to that attachment... The guy and all the parts on it look so proprietary

----------


## spikerS

Built the 3 lower cabinet carcasses for a custom built in entertainment center / bookshelves.

----------


## jwslam

Looks like there's an el-cheapo version on sale
https://www.lowes.ca/product/pressur...leaner-1020719

----------


## sabad66

> Looks like there's an el-cheapo version on sale
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/pressur...leaner-1020719



Damn none available in calgary.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Built the 3 lower cabinet carcasses for a custom built in entertainment center / bookshelves.



Damn! After my fence, we talked and we probably want to talk to you about our closet....

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Will these work with an electric pressure washer? I cant remember the psi but its on the lower end



They will work as long as the washer uses standard metal quick-release nozzle fittings. If it uses the plastic twist-lock shit, no.

----------


## gpomp

> That seems like you're looking up to watch tv or is it not bad?



https://www.reddit.com/r/TVTooHigh/

----------


## brucebanner

Just because lots of people do it, doesn't make it right.

----------


## Ekliptix

Nice pocket screws on the woodwork.

----------


## spikerS

> Nice pocket screws on the woodwork.



For cabinet carcasses where they will never be visible is pretty much the preferred method. Creates a very strong joint, and is time efficient.

To show scale as I have more of the carcasses built and dry fit together to get a sense of how it fills the room...



Its a pretty big project. Still have the top shelves to build. Then its adding all the facia boards, filling holes, sanding, priming, painting, and installing the cabinet doors and drawers.

----------


## AndyL

Well finally got the CNC up and running again  :Smilie: 


Tested the keycap file. Not horrible. 



Then went to do a little keychain tag for the kiddo, got my home points mixed up - and cut a clamp  :ROFL!:  time to put it away for the night.

----------


## schurchill39

> Well finally got the CNC up and running again 
> 
> 
> Tested the keycap file. Not horrible. 
> 
> 
> 
> Then went to do a little keychain tag for the kiddo, got my home points mixed up - and cut a clamp  time to put it away for the night.



Which CNC are you running?

----------


## AndyL

> Which CNC are you running?



It was once a 3018 pro, there's not much left of the original parts already - it's riding on MGN12 bearings all around, upgraded steppers, extended Y and Z.

----------


## cet

spent a couple hours on the weekend fixing the dryer. The tensioner pully was almost seized so we squeaking a lot. Pulled the dryer apart and replaced that and the rollers.

----------


## gretz

While machining stainless flanges for some custom 3uz headers, did about 8 hours of yard work and raking. Thats about 30 days straight of work now being on 3 lots is nice after the spring clean is done, ignore the ghetto deck or dont lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

So ripped up a bunch if my lawn and bushes/trees to finally be able to use the shop as a shop. Its been an ongoing project, next week new trees replacing the garbage that was there.

----------


## navdeep

Got my driveway sealed, love how it looks

----------


## goldfish168

> Got my driveway sealed, love how it looks



What's the going rate for sealing?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What's the going rate for sealing?



My neighbour paid like $700 last year. It's bananas. Huge increases.

----------


## navdeep

> What's the going rate for sealing?



I paid $450 for 780 SqFt

----------


## bjstare

Isn't that super easy to do yourself?

I helped my dad seal our driveway when I was like 12.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isn't that super easy to do yourself?
> 
> I helped my dad seal our driveway when I was like 12.



Depends what your time is worth.
Someone should start a thread...

----------


## nismodrifter

> Depends what your time is worth.
> Someone should start a thread...



Starting your own thread? What are you, a student or something. I have my scribe do that for me.

----------


## killramos

Summer student has to do something.

----------


## navdeep

I finally got my high-lift garage door installed on the other side just waiting for another lift to get installed now

Before


After

----------


## goldfish168

> I paid $450 for 780 SqFt



Who did you use and what's their contact? Sounds reasonable to me. Going by cost of materials from a few years ago, it's already almost half that price.

----------


## navdeep

> Who did you use and what's their contact? Sounds reasonable to me. Going by cost of materials from a few years ago, it's already almost half that price.



I’ll pm you the contact information

----------


## eblend

Wasn't my house, but parents called on Monday and told me their furnace is dead. Went over there and took a look and all signs pointed to the motherboard being fried. Ordered a new board for $150 and it arrived yesterday. Pulled the old board out and sure enough it's burned on the back. Took all of 15 min to replace the board and their furnace is back up and running, a huge relief for retired parents with limited funds. I'm getting good at fixing furnaces, they are pretty simple things actually. This is the second furnace I fixed, first one was at my own place a few years back when my gas valve was sticking, and thus the furnace randomly not firing up. That was $125 gas valve....not many expensive parts in these given their costs and repair costs charged.



And speaking of burning boards...my induction stove also died a few weeks ago, luckily under Ikea warranty still (5 year warranty....3 months left  :Big Grin:  )....the repair guy ordered an $800 part, which is basically the whole major board within the induction stove and it arrived and was installed. He showed me the problem....another burn right on the board

----------


## spikerS

Got all the cabinet carcasses attached to the wall, and the bottom row primed.



Added the first of the top shelf carcasses to check fitment. I have to still add the spacers between them to allow for a mounting space for the top rail of the rolling ladder.



finished building the last 2 shelf carcasses that will fit like the picture above over the middle and end.


Next up, build the spacer block and start building the facia boards for the front of all the carcasses. There is light at the end of the tunnel boys!

----------


## eblend

> Got all the cabinet carcasses attached to the wall, and the bottom row primed.
> 
> 
> 
> Added the first of the top shelf carcasses to check fitment. I have to still add the spacers between them to allow for a mounting space for the top rail of the rolling ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> finished building the last 2 shelf carcasses that will fit like the picture above over the middle and end.
> ...



This is cool. I might have to do something like this. For me, I really like the factory finish on things and hate the "dyi" look...what's the trick to making it look professional? Pocket-hole jig seems like step #1 from what I have seen, or perhaps a very nice table saw first and then a pocket-hole jig..

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Got all the cabinet carcasses attached to the wall, and the bottom row primed.
> 
> 
> 
> Added the first of the top shelf carcasses to check fitment. I have to still add the spacers between them to allow for a mounting space for the top rail of the rolling ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> finished building the last 2 shelf carcasses that will fit like the picture above over the middle and end.
> ...



Man that looks awesome.

----------


## spikerS

> This is cool. I might have to do something like this. For me, I really like the factory finish on things and hate the "dyi" look...what's the trick to making it look professional? Pocket-hole jig seems like step #1 from what I have seen, or perhaps a very nice table saw first and then a pocket-hole jig..



This is entirely do-able without a pocket hole jig, but it's a lot easier with one. Just be really attentive to where you are putting the pocket holes so that you have an easy time hiding them. 

As for a table saw, they are great to have, but, if you are just starting out, I would recommend a track saw instead. much easier to break down sheet goods with one instead of trying to man handle a full 4x8 sheet of 3/4 plywood through a tablesaw, and much safer too. Combine a track saw with a nice compound mitre saw, and you can pretty much build anything with really good results. Also, don't cheap out on saw blades, get good ones and maintain them well.

and what you see there is no where near the finished product. This is just the carcasses, or framing. Once this is all completed and installed, I will be installing hardwood over everything and sanding it all down to give it a real nice finish to it. It won't look anything like this when I am done.




> Man that looks awesome.



awww, shucks!

----------


## Buster

> This is entirely do-able without a pocket hole jig, but it's a lot easier with one. Just be really attentive to where you are putting the pocket holes so that you have an easy time hiding them. 
> 
> As for a table saw, they are great to have, but, if you are just starting out, I would recommend a track saw instead. much easier to break down sheet goods with one instead of trying to man handle a full 4x8 sheet of 3/4 plywood through a tablesaw, and much safer too. Combine a track saw with a nice compound mitre saw, and you can pretty much build anything with really good results. Also, don't cheap out on saw blades, get good ones and maintain them well.
> 
> 
> 
> awww, shucks!



 
@spikerS
, you want to build my outdoor bar for me?

https://www.maurahouston.com/post/80...hup-well-kinda

----------


## spikerS

> @spikerS
> , you want to build my outdoor bar for me?
> 
> https://www.maurahouston.com/post/80...hup-well-kinda



 
@Buster
 sure, that's pretty easy. Let me know when you want to pull the trigger on it!

----------


## AndyL

Stupid cheap pine  :Wink:  but not awful.

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  sure, that's pretty easy. Let me know when you want to pull the trigger on it!



i'll PM you. probably pretty soon?

----------


## nismodrifter

We finally got some sun today in the afternoon so I was quick to start mowing the lawn after work. Weather was still nice after that so I pressure washed the front steps and the deck. Record rain fall this winter means alot of moss and build up on concrete. Deck is covered so that only took a few minutes thankfully.

Stripe game on point. Will fertilize this coming week and get that deep green action going.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I was already insecure about my lawn, and now I want to commit sudoku. Your lawn looks great, jerk.

----------


## spikerS

> I was already insecure about my lawn, and now I want to commit sudoku. Your lawn looks great, jerk.



death by random numbers in blocks is the worst.

----------


## nismodrifter

> death by random numbers in blocks is the worst.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## B.Spilner

Finally got around to cleaning up all the excess poly the builder left and painted a feature wall

----------


## Buster

> Finally got around to cleaning up all the excess poly the builder left and painted a feature wall



that garage needs a giant porn mirror on one wall

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I was already insecure about my lawn, and now I want to commit sudoku. Your lawn looks great, jerk.



He's playing easy mode on the coast though.

----------


## B.Spilner

> that garage needs a giant porn mirror on one wall



Once we move the hot tub in there I will add the mirrors

----------


## sabad66

Fixed a leaky indoor shutoff valve for one of my outdoor taps by replacing the cartridge. Benner is a good supply store. Not the cheapest, but they carry a lot of obscure parts to fix older plumbing

----------


## spikerS

Got all the cabinet carcasses in today, and the size of this built in finally hit me. This thing is HUGE! *thatswhatshesaid*

Have a couple minor things to take care of and lag the top row into the wall studs still, and then the framing is done. Then it is time to prime the whole top 2/3rds and fill any imperfections. After that, it is time to install all the face framing!

Its a big job, but I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel, and i am stoked. I can't wait to finish it!

----------


## bigbadboss101

Noticed some moisture on the kitchen floor couple days ago. Then noticed some parts of the flooring popping up. This morning realized the dishwasher has been leaking. Looks like there is older flooring below so hopefully no water damage further along. Will try too pull some flooring and assess.

----------


## killramos

Moisture sensors under dishwashers. Always.

----------


## tirebob

Constructed a plant hanger and shade provider to the eating area on our back deck. Sorry of one wall of a pergola kinda deal...

----------


## finboy

Odds and sods this weekend, the in-laws were here and bored so we:
-replaced the furnace exhaust flap on the side of the house
-updated the smoke detectors
-disassembled and rebuilt a baby gate to swing the opposite direction
-fixed a plug in the master bathroom
-finished trimming out the laundry room
-laid about 3 graves of sod in the yard (I used to work at the cemetery, it’s me metric for measure)
-plants and shit got put in (I generally pay no attention to this, but I’m sure the visa bills will be fun)

----------


## Strider

> Constructed a plant hanger and shade provider to the eating area on our back deck. Sorry of one wall of a pergola kinda deal...



I need to build something like this as a screen since our deck towers over our neighbors yards on both sides. How is that attached to the deck?

----------


## schurchill39

We were making lunch the other day and smelt burning plastic as we were preheating the oven and it never actually got to temp but the control panel was still working fine. I thought a heating element or something went and was not looking forward to pulling it out of the wall to disassemble the backside to replace the bottom one. When I went to pull it out I realized it was hard wired so the house so I pulled the cover off to disconnect the wiring and I found that my red wire melted and was disconnected. I got super lucky there wasn't a fire. Quick inspection of it all then cutting back and stripping new wire and she's good as new.

Then because I had the kitchen in a mess I decided to replace the kitchen faucet with a new Moen Motionsense faucet. The temp control is a little fucky but I like that I dont need to touch anything to turn it off and on if my hands are dirty.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> We were making lunch the other day and smelt burning plastic as we were preheating the oven and it never actually got to temp but the control panel was still working fine. I thought a heating element or something went and was not looking forward to pulling it out of the wall to disassemble the backside to replace the bottom one. When I went to pull it out I realized it was hard wired so the house so I pulled the cover off to disconnect the wiring and I found that my red wire melted and was disconnected. I got super lucky there wasn't a fire. Quick inspection of it all then cutting back and stripping new wire and she's good as new.
> 
> Then because I had the kitchen in a mess I decided to replace the kitchen faucet with a new Moen Motionsense faucet. The temp control is a little fucky but I like that I dont need to touch anything to turn it off and on if my hands are dirty.



Lucky indeed. I've been looking at getting one of those taps, We are hoping to redo our kitchen soon so maybe we will go that route.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lucky indeed. I've been looking at getting one of those taps, We are hoping to redo our kitchen soon so maybe we will go that route.



I've had a Moen with motion-sense for about 8 years and it's incredible. Two friends have also bought them after seeing mine and they like them.
Mine has the temp control for the automatic water on a module that's under the sink while it seems the newer ones rely on the handle position. I prefer mine, but whatever.
It is a Moen so there will be a warranty claim, but they are very reasonable. My hose/ends needed replacement and that was free without issue. Now I'm struggling to keep the set screw that stops the handle from jiggling done up tight. It's the most obscure hex key size in recorded history. It's a clever blend of not 7/64" and not 9/64" but still not 3mm either.

----------


## tirebob

> I need to build something like this as a screen since our deck towers over our neighbors yards on both sides. How is that attached to the deck?



I used these and ran bolts through the deck...

----------


## finboy

How stable are these? I’m planning a roof over my firewood area but wasn’t sure how stable these things are just going into 2x4’s

----------


## tirebob

> How stable are these? I’m planning a roof over my firewood area but wasn’t sure how stable these things are just going into 2x4’s



Side to side it is a rock, but because I just have the two uprights, I wouldn't suggest going full trapeze off of it front to back, but she seems pretty solid overall. Some flex if you grab it and push and pull hard but nothing I am worried the wind or anything will cause any problems. I have it right up against the railing too so it can only move so much even if it does flex. If you were doing 4 post uprights and brace the tops corners I am sure it would be super stable.

----------


## AndyL

> It's a clever blend of not 7/64" and not 9/64" but still not 3mm either.



Um... So you haven't tried 1/8" then?  :ROFL!:  because 1/8=3.125mm not 3mm  :Wink:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Um... So you haven't tried 1/8" then?  because 1/8=3.125mm not 3mm



That’s funny! Nice catch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thats funny! Nice catch.



Ha!
Yeah, I've tried fucking everything. The fact is it's supposed to be 7/64" and either their tolerances are off, or those of my multiple hex keys are off, or most likely both. 
So the 7/64" sort of works, but not very well. So I can't get it very tight. I tried a tiny drop of Loctite last time, but I thinki might go bigger next time.

----------


## AndyL

Hah, I was just bugging ya about the obvious. Tekton makes some fairly dimensionally accurate ones - but Chinese setscrews are all over these days.

----------


## suntan

Moen has a proprietary hex size don't they? I had the same problem with the ones in my house when I was replacing the cartridges. Then the chrome started flaking off so I replaced them and then smashed the faucets to bits.

----------


## suntan

Replaced the dishwasher. Wanted a Miele but way too much money.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bosch ?
I believe they do that red light at floor.

----------


## suntan

Yup. 800 series to replace a 500 series, as there’s no 500 series left on earth apparently. 

44 vs 39 dB, the 800 is actually quite a bit quieter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dishwasher envy, it's real, I now know firsthand.

----------


## Ekliptix

Wasted 7 hours painting orange racking grey. Got the garage partially organized, stuff of the ground at least.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Ran cat6 cabling for some devices in the house as well as installing new cameras. Very happy with the result. These are the cameras in the dark.


and in light.

----------


## rvd

> Yup. 800 series to replace a 500 series, as there’s no 500 series left on earth apparently. 
> 
> 44 vs 39 dB, the 800 is actually quite a bit quieter.



How much $$ ?

----------


## suntan

$2049

----------


## vengie

Took down the Xmas lights. 
#feelsgoodman

----------


## schurchill39

> Took down the Xmas lights. 
> #feelsgoodman



Looks like we have an overachiever on our hands

----------


## sabad66

Taking down a 40 foot spruce today. Watching him scale the tree and doing his thing from my doorbell cam while I’m in the office is pretty neat 


Would highly recommend Bogdan’s Tree Service if you want a tree taken down. Amazing pricing compared to others that quoted me

----------


## bjstare

@sabad66
 mind sharing the cost? I have a spruce at least that big in my front yard, and I hate it.

----------


## sabad66

Around $1000 including stump grinding, but leaving logs for me to deal with. I’m considering renting a log splitter and making firewood, but I might get lazy and just throw them up on kijiji for free or something. 

I had other quotes for $2500.

----------


## Kloubek

It was a productive weekend.
1) Removed literally about 1000 dandelions from my lawns. 4 plastic shopping bags full. Does anyone else get weirded out by these when they start multiplying? The base is a mess of tentacles with multiple eyes (buds) staring at you. 
2) Watched my wife pay almost 3g for some smoke and CO2 detectors after a MLM-style scammy presentation by a "friend" of hers. Seems like a good product - but overpriced by about 6-8X what it should be.
3) Went to lots of garage sales (This was the weekend Chestermere gets together for yard sales). My son is the one who gets excited. But my wife, I snagged a basic wood shelving unit for free. Stained it and fixed it up to become shelving for our master bedroom closet which she was asking for.
4) Repaired and re-installed one of my XFR's paddle shifters after I snapped it off by accident on Friday. oops. I didn't realize how much I use the paddles until one went missing.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Around $1000 including stump grinding, but leaving logs for me to deal with. I’m considering renting a log splitter and making firewood, but I might get lazy and just throw them up on kijiji for free or something. 
> 
> I had other quotes for $2500.



Where you in town? If you're getting rid of them, im sure the beyond camping crew would snag most of em..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Top tip for log splitters. If you are dealing with a huge old densely branched city spruce tree, get a 9 ton or large log splitter or it'll struggle. Yes beyond camping crew will help dispose of firewood for sure.

----------


## mo_money2supe

I can always use a stock up on fire wood for my backyard firepit. Depending what part of town you're in 
@sabad66
, I'll pick up a few logs if you're offering. Doesn't even have to be split!

----------


## vengie

I also have a large spruce in front of my house that I hate... Problem is I also hate having to chop down a perfectly healthy tree.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Took down the Xmas lights. 
> #feelsgoodman



ironically, yesterday was the day I decided they can stay until next year.

----------


## Swank

> ironically, yesterday was the day I decided they can stay until next year.



On June 26th you're officially ahead of the game. Hang in there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I also have a large spruce in front of my house that I hate... Problem is I also hate having to chop down a perfectly healthy tree.



My old neighbour had a living tree cut down at his place and bucked into firewood, so he invited us over for a fire _that_ weekend.
He didn't understand why it wasn't burning and why he had to use so much newspaper to try and get it partially going.
PhD in Biology, though.

----------


## vengie

> My old neighbour had a living tree cut down at his place and bucked into firewood, so he invited us over for a fire _that_ weekend.
> He didn't understand why it wasn't burning and why he had to use so much newspaper to try and get it partially going.
> PhD in Biology, though.



When in doubt tiger torch that bitch into submission.

#patchlyfe

----------


## suntan

#twoyearseasoning

----------


## The_Penguin

> It was a productive weekend.
> 
> 2) Watched my wife pay almost 3g for some smoke and CO2 detectors after a MLM-style scammy presentation by a "friend" of hers.



3g? Wut?

----------


## suntan

She unvaxxed otherwise it would have been 5g.

----------


## sabad66

@Kloubek
 was that from a company called Premier Health Enterprises or similar? If so these guys have been hassling my elderly parents for a while over the phone for a couple of weeks until I finally called them and told them to fuck off. They wanted to start with a “free” info kit or some bullshit. I figured it was some sort of MLM…

----------


## vengie

> She unvaxxed otherwise it would have been 5g.



Underrated comment

----------


## Kloubek

> 3g? Wut?



Yup. And that's for "partial" protection. Their "full" package for our house was literally just shy of 10g. 




> @Kloubek
>  was that from a company called Premier Health Enterprises or similar? If so these guys have been hassling my elderly parents for a while over the phone for a couple of weeks until I finally called them and told them to fuck off. They wanted to start with a “free” info kit or some bullshit. I figured it was some sort of MLM…



Not sure if that's the company or not, but the name of the company selling the product and the actual product (Omnishield) are different companies anyway. *I* could start up a company with a random name and peddle this shit. I'm sure it's the same product if nothing else, and they did indeed offer the emergency kit to entice her to agree to the presentation. The presentation read like a typical MLM with scare and emotional tactics; it was pretty sickening, really. 

To be fair, it's a decent system. Few fire protection systems report to your phone when they go off, or have real-time battery and filter availability. They *claim* to have a 20 year battery in them, which is also rare. Most smoke alarms are of the ionization type, which don't respond well to smoldering or synthetic-fueled fires. She feels more comfortable having this system in place, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't too.

The closest thing available in retail stores is the Google Nest Protect, which sell for $150 a piece. Add in a couple heat sensors, water break and CO2 sensors, and a self-built system would have likely hit close to a grand anyway. At least they are giving us a fire ladder - which is something we really do need. Whatever. She decided to get this, and over a decade of marriage I have found trying to be the voice of logic and sanity only causes me to lose my own sanity, so I've learned not to bother. We have separate bank accounts, so this one is on her.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can spend more money on worse value, and if this is really important to your wife that's all you need to know.

----------


## suntan

> To be fair, it's a decent system. Few fire protection systems report to your phone when they go off, or have real-time battery and filter availability. They *claim* to have a 20 year battery in them, which is also rare. Most smoke alarms are of the ionization type, which don't respond well to smoldering or synthetic-fueled fires. She feels more comfortable having this system in place, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't too.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/kid...5560?rrec=true

----------


## Kloubek

> You can spend more money on worse value, and if this is really important to your wife that's all you need to know.



This is true. 




> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/kid...5560?rrec=true



I am fully aware of what is available out there. (I did some research afterwards to see how horrible of a value she actually got). There are many differences between this product and what we received, and frankly, I feel better with what we got. Just not comfortable with the price, but it's done and I really don't want to think about it anymore...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, don't overthink things you aren't going to change. I'm cheap as hell, but you have to let go of some things for the sake of your sanity and marriage.

----------


## pheoxs

> I am fully aware of what is available out there. (I did some research afterwards to see how horrible of a value she actually got). There are many differences between this product and what we received, and frankly, I feel better with what we got. Just not comfortable with the price, but it's done and I really don't want to think about it anymore...



Yeah like a 3g bill wtf

Instead you could:
100$ on a raspberry pi running home assistant
100$ on a zwave adapter
60$ per smoke or CO2 detector

And that'll push everything to your phone as well. Add in whatever door, window, temp, humidity, etc sensors and for 500$ you can have your whole house sync'd up to your phone.

----------


## suntan

This is why women have to have jobs.

----------


## Kloubek

> This is why women have to have jobs.



lol. She has a job, and it's even a good one. 

...which is why I am better off just letting her do her thing. If this was all on my own dime, this would not have occured.

----------


## schurchill39

I picked dandelions this weekend then power raked my lawn because the PO didn't give a shit about his lawn. Then that started the cascade of my neighbors deciding to do their yards too. The neighbor behind me had NO idea how to use the machine and I got to watch him stall it out about 12 times and pull him around the yard without actually raking anything. After about an 45 mins he gave up and let the other neighbor his was sharing it with take over.

I also started shoveling all the small pea gravel the PO decided to use all over the yard with no geotextile under it. Why anyone would have thought gravel meant for back alleys or driveways was in any way a smart landscaping decision is beyond me. Thankfully I picked up one of those dumping wagon wheelbarrows which makes things so much easier.

----------


## suntan

> lol. She has a job, and it's even a good one. 
> 
> ...which is why I am better off just letting her do her thing. If this was all on my own dime, this would not have occured.



This is the way.

----------


## benyl

painted the garage on Sunday.

Before: 



After:

----------


## Kloubek

That looks SO much better. 

I need to get around to this someday.

----------


## arcticcat522

> You can spend more money on worse value, and if this is really important to your wife that's all you need to know.



Like a $3500 vacuum. Some fights are not worth it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> painted the garage on Sunday.
> 
> Before: 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Hey! Was that mud smoothed at all, or was it just the rough shit that they put in with that gun and you painted straight over that?

I must know more!!

----------


## benyl

> Hey! Was that mud smoothed at all, or was it just the rough shit that they put in with that gun and you painted straight over that?
> 
> I must know more!!



Level 4 finish on walls and ceiling. There were some rough spots that we cleaned up with a sanding sponge. Don't really care as it is a garage.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Level 4 finish on walls and ceiling. There were some rough spots that we cleaned up with a sanding sponge. Don't really care as it is a garage.



Can I see better pictures of how scabby the rough areas are, please?
I'm with you - it's a fucking garage and all I want is the WHITE to brighten it up. But I'm scared to paint and then go "awwhh that looks like shit!" forever after.

----------


## schurchill39

If it looks like shit after you paint it then you just mud/prime/paint that spot again. A level 4 finish is what you have in your house (unless you’re a baller and level 5’ed everything) so it would have way more work done to it than the typical fire taping you get in a garage or mechanical room you’re referring to. 

For people not familiar with drywall finish levels check out DrywallShorty on instagram (and maybe YouTube?), she has a great breakdown of the levels.

----------


## Kloubek

Mine is at a crappy level 2. I figure for a quick look-better job, I might just stick with that. I'm handy as fuck, but I absolutely hate sanding drywall dust so that's good enough for a garage, imo.

Unless you have one of those baller garages - in which case you have enough to pay someone to make it that way.

----------


## benyl

It’s a garage. My last house in Aspen was level 2 fire taped. Painted that. Looked fine. Buyer didn’t say anything. 

This house was $500 to get to level 4. I hate sanding too.

Tooling marks, some not clean seams. Usually stuff the painter cleans up. 





Rough drywall



But you can’t see it if you are looking at a whole wall.

----------


## Kloubek

I can live with that. Though like I said, my job is not just a level 2, but a CRAPPY level 2. I'm pretty sure I'm going to see tape lines despite the skim coat put over.

But like you said, it's a garage. I'm not sure I really care. Still better than seeing dark drywall and mud splotches everywhere.

----------


## sabad66

Spent Friday and Saturday putting up this railing on my concrete front steps:


And then Saturday afternoon I had a father/mother/son crew come by to split all the logs for the large spruce I cut down recently. Basically they bring their 10 ton gas powered splitter, wheelbarrows, etc and they come split the logs for you while homeowner stacks. $50/hr plus a $50 base charge. Took about 1.5 hours total so I paid them $150. Stacked them on the grass for now but this weekend Ill be building a small shelter to store them. Theres 4 other stacks in addition to thisI dont think Ill need to buy firewood for a couple years now at least:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that the one where they advertise its the daughters business? That's a good deal and worth the money.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Attachment 106433
> 
> Got all the cabinet carcasses in today, and the size of this built in finally hit me. This thing is HUGE! *thatswhatshesaid*
> 
> Have a couple minor things to take care of and lag the top row into the wall studs still, and then the framing is done. Then it is time to prime the whole top 2/3rds and fill any imperfections. After that, it is time to install all the face framing!
> 
> Its a big job, but I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel, and i am stoked. I can't wait to finish it!



Is this done yet? Any final pics?

----------


## never

Area has been cleared for about 4 years…finally time to get started on the shop, especially since everything is so cheap now!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Area has been cleared for about 4 years…finally time to get started on the shop, especially since everything is so cheap now!



How big are you building?

----------


## never

> How big are you building?



80x45

----------


## TomcoPDR

> 80x45



Sexy +rep

----------


## never

> Sexy +rep



Haha, thanks! Looking forward to finally getting it done…it’s going to have working shop area with 4 working bays and workbenches, a clean car storage area with enough room for 6 cars on lifts, a 700 sqft lounge, plus a couple of extra rooms. So it’ll be fun for work and entertaining!

----------


## never

Ready for the cribbers on Wednesday. Foundation should be complete and everything backfilled in a week or two. 



And yes, the foreground is starting to look like a junkyard but half of the stuff isn’t even mine!

----------


## JfuckinC

That is going to be sick! Keep us up to date man.

----------


## brucebanner

> Haha, thanks! Looking forward to finally getting it done…it’s going to have working shop area with 4 working bays and workbenches, a clean car storage area with enough room for 6 cars on lifts, a 700 sqft lounge, plus a couple of extra rooms. So it’ll be fun for work and entertaining!



 :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

New Kitchen faucet. Pfister Zanna model. Much better than the 15 year old Moen Integra.

----------


## suntan

Moen can go fist itself.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## The_Penguin

> Moen can go fist itself.



Could not agree more.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I had so many issues with their Integra. It felt great to toss it.

----------


## Khyron

> Ran cat6 cabling for some devices in the house as well as installing new cameras. Very happy with the result. These are the cameras in the dark.
> 
> Attachment 106598
> and in light.
> Attachment 106599



What cameras are those? Seems wider than the 2.8 I have with not much fish eye.

----------


## zechs

Does my sister's house on her farm count? I've done more work here then on my own properties it feels like. Giving her and the brother inlaw a hand for the next little bit before school starts.

Start


Finish

----------


## pheoxs

Had to fix my dryer today, 2016 Samsung set. Started squealing pretty bad just before vacation and got worse when I got back. Ended up needing a new idley pulley that was 105$ from reliable parts but then found for 25$ on amazon so took an extra couple days waiting for that. Overall was surprised how easy a dryer comes apart to swap it out. The new one actually has a ball bearing and apparently the original ones were trash so hopefully this is a once and done fox.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sanded and restained the deck, started on the weekend, turned out nice

----------


## zechs

Is it really that orange or is the hdr on the camera just cranking it up?

Looks good, will look even better if it tones down a bit I think.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Think it was just the angle and sunlight being directly on it, it's darker in person, natural cedar shade stain

----------


## suntan

> Sanded and restained the deck, started on the weekend, turned out nice



You have an ass that's 2Legit2Quit.

----------


## flipstah

Hoping someone here would know but would like to do two things with the house:

- How can I talk to the City about considering the addition of an open parking pad at the front of the house? I have a bus stop in front of me and would probably need the sidewalk modified so is this a permit ask?

- How can I get the back alley paved?

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

You can call 311 for both of those questions and they will direct you. I went down the path of petitioning for our alley to be paved. If you are the one requesting, they will put together an information package for the affected houses and send to you. It will then be up to you to collect signatures of the home owners (really painful if you have many renters nearby). You need 2/3 I believe of the affected houses to sign in order for it to proceed. I think they give you 2 months to collect the signatures from the date of the first person to sign. Unfortunately for us, 2 houses that signed weren't legally on the title or used a name different to what was on the title, resulting in us starting from scratch again. PITA

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought they'd do it without consent if you just paid for it yourself? 
@killramos
 has a solution for that.

----------


## suntan

> You can call 311 for both of those questions and they will direct you. I went down the path of petitioning for our alley to be paved. If you are the one requesting, they will put together an information package for the affected houses and send to you. It will then be up to you to collect signatures of the home owners (really painful if you have many renters nearby). You need 2/3 I believe of the affected houses to sign in order for it to proceed. I think they give you 2 months to collect the signatures from the date of the first person to sign. Unfortunately for us, 2 houses that signed weren't legally on the title or used a name different to what was on the title, resulting in us starting from scratch again. PITA



Did you get it paved?

----------


## 88CRX

> Hoping someone here would know but would like to do two things with the house:
> 
> - How can I talk to the City about considering the addition of an open parking pad at the front of the house? I have a bus stop in front of me and would probably need the sidewalk modified so is this a permit ask?
> 
> - How can I get the back alley paved?



We got our alley paved. The hardest part is getting people to answer their doors. Just have a note you can leave for them to get back in touch with you. 

And have people understand that if they sign they petition it gets tendered/priced. Then if the prices are too high (or if they change their mind) it can get voted down. Truth being it’s tough to appeal it. 

And then make sure when you get enough signatures and it’s a go, you get a neihbour who also wants it paved to apply for the appeal package. Then have them sit on it. That last part was recommended by someone else on the board, I didn’t do that but it’s pretty fucking smart.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Had to fix my dryer today, 2016 Samsung set. Started squealing pretty bad just before vacation and got worse when I got back. Ended up needing a new idley pulley that was 105$ from reliable parts but then found for 25$ on amazon so took an extra couple days waiting for that. Overall was surprised how easy a dryer comes apart to swap it out. The new one actually has a ball bearing and apparently the original ones were trash so hopefully this is a once and done fox.



Your is probably the same model as ours. I replaced our idler twice due to squealing, once with the original bushing style idler and then a second time with the improved ball bearing version that became available. Knock on wood, so far so good with the new design for a couple of years now.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> Did you get it paved?



Not yet. My wife and I both got covid after it was denied and haven't had the time to go canvasing again. It's on the to-do list for August with hopes of having it paved next summer.

----------


## arcticcat522

I've requested this "package" twice and haven't seen any thing..I have kept the referance number for the second time, so we will see what they say in a couple weeks when I inquire.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

After a month of waiting, we called back to inquire where our package was. It was lost or forgotten or whatever so they gas tracked it afterwards and we had it within 2 weeks. Hopefully it's quick for you. We're going to start the petitioning again this week.

----------


## samo147

> Sanded and restained the deck, started on the weekend, turned out nice
> 
> Attachment 107757
> 
> Attachment 107758
> 
> Attachment 107759



what brand of stain did you use?

----------


## flipstah

> After a month of waiting, we called back to inquire where our package was. It was lost or forgotten or whatever so they gas tracked it afterwards and we had it within 2 weeks. Hopefully it's quick for you. We're going to start the petitioning again this week.



Thanks! I applied for a driveway permit and will start looking up the back alley pavement but looking around my block, I doubt they'll sign it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> what brand of stain did you use?



Ready Seal, the brands I wanted would only come from the states and take too long to get here. A buddy of mine used this last year and had great results so I went the same route, very happy with the product and results.

Ready Seal 512 5-Gallon Pail Natural Cedar Exterior Wood Stain and Sealer https://a.co/d/3M1zWZq

----------


## oster

> And then make sure when you get enough signatures and it’s a go, you get a neihbour who also wants it paved to apply for the appeal package. Then have them sit on it. That last part was recommended by someone else on the board, I didn’t do that but it’s pretty fucking smart.



Dont understand this part, the person appeals the cost of paving?

----------


## killramos

> Dont understand this part, the person appeals the cost of paving?



There is only one appeal, so if someone who wants the project done appeals it, then doesnt follow through, it basically becomes impossible to stop.

Key is to get people on the fence to sign for the first part to see what the cost is then fuck them by blocking the appeal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What does it cost? Can't the one person just pay and make it happen?

----------


## oster

> There is only one appeal, so if someone who wants the project done appeals it, then doesnt follow through, it basically becomes impossible to stop.
> 
> Key is to get people on the fence to sign for the first part to see what the cost is then fuck them by blocking the appeal.



Thanks

love that haha

----------


## 88CRX

> What does it cost? Can't the one person just pay and make it happen?



I'd have to dig up our quote from many years ago but its fucking expensive. Nobody is paying for it all themselves.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking students around here.

----------


## suntan

> There is only one appeal, so if someone who wants the project done appeals it, then doesn’t follow through, it basically becomes impossible to stop.
> 
> Key is to get people on the fence to sign for the first part to “see what the cost is” then fuck them by blocking the appeal.



Government has the best policies.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'd have to dig up our quote from many years ago but its fucking expensive. Nobody is paying for it all themselves.



I just found my old paperwork the other day for when it was proposed on my street. Approx. 1500 ft. of graded paved alley, 30 ft. wide, was going to be $280g. To pay out my portion would have been $6g, or $600/month for 15 years if added to property taxes.

I'm still pissed it got repealed, by one vote. My in-laws vote. Who were planning on moving anyways.

----------


## killramos

> I just found my old paperwork the other day for when it was proposed on my street. Approx. 1500 ft. of graded paved alley, 30 ft. wide, was going to be $280g. To pay out my portion would have been $6g, or $600/month for 15 years if added to property taxes.
> 
> I'm still pissed it got repealed, by one vote. My in-laws vote. Who were planning on moving anyways.



That is an awfully high implied interest rate

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That is an awfully high implied interest rate



These are rounded numbers, but I think the rate was in the mid fives.

----------


## 88CRX

> I just found my old paperwork the other day for when it was proposed on my street. Approx. 1500 ft. of graded paved alley, 30 ft. wide, was going to be $280g. To pay out my portion would have been $6g, or $600/month for 15 years if added to property taxes.
> 
> I'm still pissed it got repealed, by one vote. My in-laws vote. Who were planning on moving anyways.



I remember you posting about your in laws killing it many years ago. I’d have divorced that family on the spot haha.

----------


## TomcoPDR

At least he banged their daughter

----------


## sabad66

> I just found my old paperwork the other day for when it was proposed on my street. Approx. 1500 ft. of graded paved alley, 30 ft. wide, was going to be $280g. To pay out my portion would have been $6g, or $600/month for 15 years if added to property taxes.
> 
> I'm still pissed it got repealed, by one vote. My in-laws vote. Who were planning on moving anyways.



$7200 a year for 15 years to pay off a $6000 liability is heavy marth

----------


## killramos

I’m glad someone can marth

----------


## suntan

> At least he banged their daughter



There's no proof that occurred.

----------


## msommers

There's video footage for sure

----------


## flipstah

Trimmed the pine tree today and started the application process for the driveway and researching vinyl fencing for the front because there's a bus stop in front of the house.

----------


## navdeep

Just finished redoing my office

----------


## cet

That looks fantastic.

----------


## gmc72

That looks amazing. I have a similar layout to my office, but it's no where near as nice. I'm stealing these photos to re-do my office!!!

----------


## brucebanner

Looks like your dogs office, not yours.

----------


## navdeep

> That looks amazing. I have a similar layout to my office, but it's nowhere near as nice. I'm stealing these photos to re-do my office!!!



Thanks, I got the shelves made by some guy off Facebook for $140, the desk is a countertop from Ikea, and Ikea cabinets under it all together were about $800 for everything

----------


## schurchill39

> Just finished redoing my masturbation station



Fixed that for you

----------


## navdeep

> Fixed that for you



ahh i forgot to add that , Thanks for fixing it for me

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> i'll PM you. probably pretty soon?



 
@Buster
 did you proceed?

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  did you proceed?



I don't even remember what this was about.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don't even remember what this was about.



Yesss. Saturdays.

----------


## flipstah

Patio furniture is now on clearance fyi

----------


## Darkane

> Patio furniture is now on clearance fyi



Where?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Where?



All the big box stores.

----------


## flipstah

> Where?



This one is from JYSK and if you play your cards right with the store manager, then you could get it for cheaper

----------


## msommers

> Attachment 107960
> 
> Patio furniture is now on clearance fyi



Music to my ears. Where did you go?

Did some yardwork, got some pails of gravel from OneSite to top up our window wells, chose new painting colours for walls/trim, cleaned up around the exterior windows, and eventually will do some caulking once I find a taller ladder.

----------


## suntan

Bought a new bed, took apart old bed, box spring was broken. Like wtf.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Like wtf.



It’s from the fucking

----------


## killramos

> Bought a new bed, took apart old bed, box spring was broken. Like wtf.



Sorry about your wife dude

----------


## suntan

Gee you could have left me a note.

----------


## pheoxs

Finished the install of a mini split today. Having a 3 level split and the whole main floor opened up it made more sense than central air. Far more efficient to cool the main room and way cheaper to install. The whole upstairs stays relatively cool as well with how the layout all worked out.

Senville 18k BTU system, SEER 22. Got it on sale down in the US, shipped to Montana and ExtraSlow brought er up for me. Buddy wired in the breaker and disconnect and did the rest of the install with my dad. Total cost was about 1,600$.

With the wifi controls and home assistant it works great, auto set to turn off AC when no phones on wifi and then when I get home it fires up and can cool the whole place down in <10 min.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Glad you like it. I think it's probably a pretty unique situation where that makes more sense than central air, but wicked that it works for you. Enjoyed the drive down to sweetgrass as well.

----------


## benyl

So my yard had a shit load of suckers popping up due to the 70 year old poplar root ball still being under the ground. Stump grinding can only do so much.



Tried digging shit up by hand



Fuck that noise. Got a friend with a bobcat to dig it up and was left with this:



Chopped and stacked like so:





Poplar roots are fucking wet. like water comes dripping out as you cut it. Do you think people will take it to burn?

----------


## suntan

Two years it'll be fine. Not the greatest because it's so low density but great for campfires.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People will take it. Yeah, leave it to. Dry until next summer and it's perfect for campfires.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally gave up on our contractor ever fixing our hail-destroyed window screens after waiting for over 2 years, discovered that it's a very easy DIY and only took an hour or so for a rank beginner to do 3 screens with a Home Depot kit. Wish I'd looked into it earlier!

----------


## vengie

Life hack: less yard maintenance, more drinking space.

----------


## firebane

> Finally gave up on our contractor ever fixing our hail-destroyed window screens after waiting for over 2 years, discovered that it's a very easy DIY and only took an hour or so for a rank beginner to do 3 screens with a Home Depot kit. Wish I'd looked into it earlier!



Yeah the hardest part about the screens is getting the right tension. I have a bunch of screens I need to redo and I went on Amazon and bought a massive pack of the tabs to pull out screens for super cheap.

Definitely not a hard job at all.

----------


## flipstah

> Life hack: less yard maintenance, more drinking space.



I dig this stone layout instead of a lawn but boy, does it look out of place

----------


## vengie

> I dig this stone layout instead of a lawn but boy, does it look out of place



Subjective.
I zoomed in so you creeps wouldn't see my wife, but in the grand scheme and design it looks quite good.
Once the shrubs start growing and flowering it will look completely different again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Subjective.
> I zoomed in so you creeps wouldn't see my wife, but in the grand scheme and design it looks quite good.
> Once the shrubs start growing and flowering it will look completely different again.



No pic's of wife. Zoomed in pic's of trash cans.
F.

----------


## benyl

I was looking at the beautiful butterfly on the neighbor's fence. That and the fact the black plastic on the left needs 1/4-1/2" cut off the end so it doesn't bow to the right.

----------


## vengie

> No pic's of wife. Zoomed in pic's of trash cans.
> F.



Lol you all know where you stand.




> I was looking at the beautiful butterfly on the neighbor's fence. That and the fact the black plastic on the left needs 1/4-1/2" cut off the end so it doesn't bow to the right.



Haha you bastards.
I'll take a better photo, its flush as of this morning, the way the edging was rolled made it a pain in the ass to lay it. Weight of the rock against it overnight straightened it out.

----------


## GT.....O?

serious question though, why stick lawn edging against the concrete to hold the rocks back?

----------


## schurchill39

> serious question though, why stick lawn edging against the concrete to hold the rocks back?



I assume the rocks are probably higher than the driveway by a little bit. The clowns that lived in my house put rock down instead of a lawn and every day I need to kick off or sweep rocks off the driveway because there is no edging. I can't wait to be finished my basement so I can tackle this disaster of a yard.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Yeah the hardest part about the screens is getting the right tension. I have a bunch of screens I need to redo and I went on Amazon and bought a massive pack of the tabs to pull out screens for super cheap.
> 
> Definitely not a hard job at all.



Yeah the tension was a bit tricky but it's easy enough to redo the loose spots.

I used this kit which is enough to do a half-dozen windows or so. Forgot to get new pull tabs though LOL, hope I never have to remove them.

----------


## vengie

> I assume the rocks are probably higher than the driveway by a little bit. The clowns that lived in my house put rock down instead of a lawn and every day I need to kick off or sweep rocks off the driveway because there is no edging. I can't wait to be finished my basement so I can tackle this disaster of a yard.



This. 
And it looks much cleaner

----------


## msommers

> Life hack: less yard maintenance, more drinking space.
> 
> Attachment 108030



That much lumber should be in the flex thread

----------


## benyl

> That much lumber should be in the flex thread



Especially the amount he will be trimming off the edges. Looks like PT, so you can't even burn it.

----------


## vengie

Deck is done, hot tub gets delivered tomorrow.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Life hack: less yard maintenance, more drinking space.
> 
> Attachment 108032



You should have just paved that whole area for el grando driveway NE style.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally got around to putting a gazebo up, after impulse buying it three years ago, lol. $200 on clearance in late fall. Seems like it'll be a good three season one, but material is way too cheap for our windy winters.

Attachment 108114

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Looks great! My goal is to score something similar this fall. Ideally a hard top one, if possible.

----------


## ZenOps

Cleaned out the two fingernail sized rubber seals at the bottom hinge of dishwasher.

The muck was on so thick that I didn't even realize that they slide off until today... And I've had this dishwasher for well over a decade. Nastyness.

----------


## vengie

> Cleaned out the two fingernail sized rubber seals at the bottom hinge of dishwasher.
> 
> The muck was on so thick that I didn't even realize that they slide off until today... And I've had this dishwasher for well over a decade. Nastyness.



If only I had a nickel for every time I heard that

----------


## msommers

Moved in to the new house this weekend.

God I hate moving!!

----------


## Buster

> Moved in to the new house this weekend.
> 
> God I hate moving!!



wife kicked you out?

----------


## R-Audi

Peeled off some ugly crown moulding in our front entry (only room in the house with it) and proceeded to scrape, mud and sand. Hopefully painting sometime this week. I think I was the only one in my family to notice it, but it drive me nuts. MCM styled house and some gross molding in the entrance. I think others have mentioned.. but sanding drywall mud sucks.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Peeled off some ugly crown moulding in our front entry (only room in the house with it) and proceeded to scrape, mud and sand. Hopefully painting sometime this week. I think I was the only one in my family to notice it, but it drive me nuts. MCM styled house and some gross molding in the entrance. I think others have mentioned.. but sanding drywall mud sucks.



When I did my basement my FIL gave me a drywall sander I could hook a shop vac to. It made a huge difference.

----------


## R-Audi

> When I did my basement my FIL gave me a drywall sander I could hook a shop vac to. It made a huge difference.



Ive been using a small palm orbital which has a small suction bag, but still makes a giant mess. Area is fairly small, so its not the end of the world.

----------


## firebane

> Ive been using a small palm orbital which has a small suction bag, but still makes a giant mess. Area is fairly small, so its not the end of the world.



suction bags are a waste of time. hook up a shop vac to it and be happier.

drywall dust gets fucking everywhere if you can't contain it well.

----------


## suntan

Ripped out the cheap edging, put in pavers.

----------


## Ekliptix

Got my new tank home after 4 months for them to make it. 10mm 'Starfire' glass. I'll be cutting into the drywall shortly for the water tubes, then spending way too much time picking out rocks, sticks, etc to 'aquascape' the bitch. Yes, a real term.

Attachment 108404
Attachment 108405
Attachment 108406
Attachment 108407


this is the goal

----------


## Tik-Tok

Spent far too long today modifying a bunch of garden solar lights into a hardwired "chandelier" for our gazebo. Now I have to do it all over again tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't show this to my wife or she will need you to make her one as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Don't show this to my wife or she will need you to make her one as well.



I learned my lesson from the Clone-A-Willy incident.

----------


## Tik-Tok

And the second one. Also a remote dimmer switch for them. I still need some finishing touches to make them more "weather resistant", but am pretty happy with the results.

----------


## msommers

Very cool!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Incognito

----------


## Buster

> Incognito



What's up with your camera lens?

Jizz?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> What's up with your camera lens?
> 
> Jizz?



Generally, yes. But really, I don't know it's taking wierd pics I've noticed lately.

----------


## suntan

Could be my jizz.

----------


## ExtraSlow

POV bukakke is a dangerous game.

----------


## Swank

> Incognito
> pics



Paint those wires white if you haven't already.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Paint those wires white if you haven't already.



White/paintable loom is a thing too.

----------


## msommers

Looking to add a shelf or two inside some very large kitchen cabinets.

1) Is there a kit or template to drill out holes for the pegs to go?

2) Are there any ready-made shelves with the standard oak veneer that I can cut to size?

----------


## prae

> Looking to add a shelf or two inside some very large kitchen cabinets.
> 
> 1) Is there a kit or template to drill out holes for the pegs to go?



https://www.kregtool.com/shop/cabine...4/KMA3225.html




> 2) Are there any ready-made shelves with the standard oak veneer that I can cut to size?



yes. Big box stores will have some selection. Windsor plywood would also be a good phone call to make.

----------


## msommers

Thank you sir!

----------


## rage2

> Paint those wires white if you haven't already.



Paint the wires? What kind of animal are you? Drill some holes is the only answer. 

Also no mantle yet tv still so high. I’m triggered.

----------


## gretz

Built a deck and landing, was a decent days work and some good home improvements. Now to drink on it / break it in

----------


## msommers

Green with envy over here looking at that yard size.

----------


## gretz

You should see how wide it is / my shop and a garage on it too lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can confirm it's a big yard.

----------


## suntan

How many bananas across?

----------


## ExtraSlow

We dind't have that many guys with us when I was there.

----------


## gretz

I don’t think there’a ever been that many guys here. Now that we are on that page, are we talking yellow bananas or ones from the freezer?

----------


## ZenOps

Changed light bulbs.

Last of the very infrequently used Halogen light bulbs finally kicked the bucket. Now 100% LED 9 watt round and 6 watt reflector mix for me.

----------


## nismodrifter

Finished my shed base today. It's a skid base with a few inches of gravel underneath after I dug out all the dirt. Laid down fabric in the middle etc. Built a deck style framed floor on top of it. Finished that part of it today with plywood sheeting. Now will put Keter brand shed on it.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Dug a trench by hand. Putting in a barrier to prevent roots from entering garden. Its about 3 bananas deep

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I hope you're not trying to keep cedar roots out, because it takes a lot of work to manage that.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

No not cedar, oak. This is my final attempt. If it doesn’t work I’m tearing the garden out and replacing with a parking pad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No not cedar, oak. This is my final attempt. If it doesnt work Im tearing the garden out and replacing with a parking pad.



Cedar is terrible because its water seeking roots are like hair/fish-line and they get into the flower bed and strangle the flower roots.
My dad tore the whole garden out and put down the industrial landscape fabric about 14" down then started again. I think he also hammered down some vertical plywood or OSB as a "fence" to help hold it back.
That worked for 3-5 years I think.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Yeah I’m going metal as a “wall”, landscape fabric as a “floor”

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah Im going metal as a wall, landscape fabric as a floor



Yeah, I think that will work really well. It's a lot of work though, eh?!

----------


## mr2mike

> No not cedar, oak. This is my final attempt. If it doesn’t work I’m tearing the garden out and replacing with a parking pad.



Parking pad is never a losing venture.

----------


## benyl

set 13 posts. (3 in the front).

Wasn't too bad cause the ground is sandy clay. The two man auger went through it like butter.

I still have to pull 2 posts (the white one on the left). That one is set in gravel. I've dug 1ft and it was hell.

----------


## SJW

I sealed my exposed aggregate driveway.

----------


## JfuckinC

> set 13 posts. (3 in the front).
> 
> Wasn't too bad cause the ground is sandy clay. The two man auger went through it like butter.
> 
> I still have to pull 2 posts (the white one on the left). That one is set in gravel. I've dug 1ft and it was hell.



Do you have a come along or floor jack or something? Just jack it out of the hole to make your life easier. Fuck im trying to remember how we did it at my sisters but my dad came up with a good system so we just pulled them straight up and out and then cleaned the holes.... will report back if i can remember. Broke the bobcat so we had to get creative haha..

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Do you have a come along or floor jack or something? Just jack it out of the hole to make your life easier. Fuck im trying to remember how we did it at my sisters but my dad came up with a good system so we just pulled them straight up and out and then cleaned the holes.... will report back if i can remember. Broke the bobcat so we had to get creative haha..



If the post isn’t cemented in a bumper Jack next to the post with a 2x4 screwed to the 4x4 will pull it out no problem. A similar method could be used if there is cement but you’d have to get a bit creative to work around the diameter of the concrete.

----------


## benyl

Yup, I have been looking up methods to use my floor jack.

----------


## pheoxs

> Yup, I have been looking up methods to use my floor jack.



Use a chunk from one of the the 4x4's you took out. Saw it off so it's a few feet long. Put it on the jack beside the post. Ratchet strap them together. Jack er up and readjust when your jack runs out of height.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Teslas have plenty of torque, right?  :dunno:

----------


## sabad66

When my neighbour and I replaced our fence, we dug until hitting concrete, then jack hammered in place to break the concrete. Pulled out chunks of concrete as the broke up. Tedious work, but worth it to be able to use the same holes. It helped that my neighbor decided to buy the jack hammer (he had to do the other side of his house too), so we were able to take our time over a week to remove the 10 posts instead of rushing to return a rental.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Teslas have plenty of torque, right?



Theres got to be a Beyonder that be willing to lend him their Ridgeline

----------


## benyl

Floor jack seems safer. Came out no problem.

----------


## suntan

God damn, I have to do the same thing.

----------


## firebane

Beyond fence crew meet? One side of my fence is leaning / that far lol. Stupid winds

----------


## ExtraSlow

Watching people jack things up in unstable ways makes me very anxious. Have a relative that nearly lost his eye doing that when the jack slipped and smacked him.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Watching people jack things...



Just _Art Room_ things.
-Mr. Mike's

----------


## AndyL

Jackall/farmers jack is preferable to floor jack. Ask your neighborhood 4x4 /jeep freak to borrow theirs  :Wink:

----------


## benyl

Got all the posts in on Friday. Today was the day to start building panels. 

Spent the day trying to figure out a workflow. I also had to rebuild the last white panel of the neighbours fence. There was an agreement between the previous owner of my house and the previous owner of the neighbours where they swapped some land with a caveat on title. Us new owners decided to get rid of it. 

Decided to go with pocket holes to attach the rails, cause why not. Haha. 



My ghetto jig to get the cross rail to the right height



Half done the first new panel. 



This is my ghetto mitre work station cause I cant justify getting a Mitre saw stand. A couple of 2X10s on saw horses. The irony is that with the price of lumber, Im spent 80% of the price of the actual stand. 



Its also doubles as a pocket hole station at the end.

----------


## benyl

Cut and seal application station. 



Partly done on the other side. I’ll likely do the full fortress setup with the top rail and the 1X4 fake rails on the inside.

----------


## suntan

> Decided to go with pocket holes to attach the rails, cause why not. Haha.



Very sexy.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Great job on the fence, it looks to be the equivalent quality as 
@gpomp
 built in cabinets in his living room.

Did you let the fence boards dry before installing? I find that fence boards are always soaking wet when you buy them so I started laying them all out for at least a week to let them shrink before installing. Enables more privacy and minimal gaps between boards.

----------


## bjstare

A+ cabinet rip-off joke. Apparently I’ve given you too much rep already.

----------


## suntan

I like gaps so that people can peep into my art room.

----------


## Disoblige

Playing with my 40V Worx leaf blower.
Thing is super powerful and lightweight. Just a bit loud.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Cleaned up my garage, Got the boat in the driveway to get it ready to put away.

----------


## finboy

> Floor jack seems safer. Came out no problem.



Ugh, I have to do this on a 6x6 on my retaining wall, how did the reinstall action go?

----------


## benyl

> Ugh, I have to do this on a 6x6 on my retaining wall, how did the reinstall action go?



easy, half the hole is dug for you.

- - - Updated - - -




> Great job on the fence, it looks to be the equivalent quality as 
> @gpomp
>  built in cabinets in his living room.
> 
> Did you let the fence boards dry before installing? I find that fence boards are always soaking wet when you buy them so I started laying them all out for at least a week to let them shrink before installing. Enables more privacy and minimal gaps between boards.



I, too, like to have people peep into my art room.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Front door latch was sticky. Door not staying closed without deadbolt.

Opened it up, sprayed it down with a metric fuckton of silicon lube, wiped off the overspray, put it back together, working smoother than it has for years.

----------


## schurchill39

> Front door latch was sticky. Door not staying closed without deadbolt.
> 
> Opened it up, sprayed it down with a metric fuckton of silicon lube, wiped off the overspray, put it back together, working smoother than it has for years.



I think thats an important life lesson: When she's all dried up just use a metric fuckton of lube.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also a life lesson that you can't just spray the outside and hope it works its way in. Gotta get up in there go wild. If some drips out, just wipe it up and keep going.

----------


## prae

> Also a life lesson that you can't just spray the outside and hope it works its way in. Gotta get up in there go wild. If some drips out, just wipe it up and keep going.



_ExtraSlow's guide to conception_

----------


## suntan

> Also a life lesson that you can't just spray the outside and hope it works its way in. Gotta get up in there go wild. If some drips out, just wipe it up and keep going.



Sir, this is the home repair thread, not the art room shenanigans thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Put up that clear film over the master bedroom patio doors. First did a layer of "weather sealing tape" along the gaps that let in the most cold air, then used a "patio door kit" which is up to 220 cm tall. Honestly it would be better if it was 240cm, because with a little more it would be easier. I probably should have gone the other direction. Maybe I'll remember next year.

Anyway kids, moral of the story is that patio doors are stupid.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Especially when they dont even lead to a patio.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Especially when they dont even lead to a patio.



That's the worst part. I'd take a window any day.

----------


## mr2mike

Good enough day to redo silicone in a bathroom.

----------


## vengie

I drained and refilled my hot tub. 
Also proceeded to slide down by 4x deck stairs. 
Pretty god damn sore today...

Good thing I have fresh hot tub water.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Mr. Mike's is handling *caulk*, squeezing *caulk* and smelling *caulk*.
All day

----------


## TomcoPDR

Nothing more satisfying than a good caulking

----------


## Tik-Tok

Look at that tiny white caulk though. Barely fills the gap.

----------


## mr2mike

I called it silicone for a reason around you juvenile delinquents.

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If you have tiled showers and freestanding tubs, the only thing that needs a good caulking is your wife.

----------


## nismodrifter

I fixed stupid ass broken/leaking "frost free" bib with a new stem. When weather got really cold it began leaking. Bullshit. 2nd year in a row it has failed. Apparently indoor shut off valves for hose bibs are not a thing out here. Will have to install. For now have installed an insulated cover overtop of the bib.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I fixed stupid ass broken/leaking "frost free" bib with a new stem. When weather got really cold it began leaking. Bullshit. 2nd year in a row it has failed. Apparently indoor shut off valves for hose bibs are not a thing out here. Will have to install. For now have installed an insulated cover overtop of the bib.




Inside shutoff with a drain, drain the pipe back to that, nothing to freeze. Better than any frost-free bib.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just had to help a buddy out with a damaged check valve in a suspected frozen line. Who the fuck puts a threaded check valve in a PEX line leading to either sprinkler system or bibs??!

The answer is cunts. Dirty cunts.

----------


## ipeefreely

My dad helped me replace the element in our wall oven today.

You have to pull the whole fucking thing out for 4 little electrical connections that should be 2 sockets...  :Bang Head: 



Hardest part was removing and re-installing the door! You have to have it just right or it won't come out or go back in  :crazy nut:

----------


## D'z Nutz

I figured it was time to replace my couch cushions over the holidays. I emailed a couple local shops for quotes and they came back between $90-110 per cushion and I had three to do. Fuck that! Turns out people sell foam cushions on Amazon, so I ordered one to try out. One foam sheet was enough to do all three cushions and only cost $110.

Cut it down to three equal pieces, reused the batting from my old cushions, and now I feel like I have a whole new couch again. There's so much more support on my lower back now and I wish I had thought to do this years ago.

----------


## AndyL

Must be couch month. 

Kiddo split the middle cushion on my couch. Just cheap bonded leather couch - but I'm not in a hurry to replace it. 

Called a dozen places 600-1000$ minimum to repair a split seam... I'm sitting here going ?!?! for <36" of seam? 

Amazon supplied 40$ of fancy upholstery tools, waxed thread... 4ish hours later with lots of breaks...



It's not pretty but its not in pieces, and didn't cost new couch $

----------


## R-Audi

> I figured it was time to replace my couch cushions over the holidays. I emailed a couple local shops for quotes and they came back between $90-110 per cushion and I had three to do. Fuck that! Turns out people sell foam cushions on Amazon, so I ordered one to try out. One foam sheet was enough to do all three cushions and only cost $110.
> 
> Cut it down to three equal pieces, reused the batting from my old cushions, and now I feel like I have a whole new couch again. There's so much more support on my lower back now and I wish I had thought to do this years ago.



I believe most upholstery shops in Calgary buy from: 

https://www.sureline.ca/upholstery-foam.html

----------


## cet

I need to re-do mu couch cushions as well. Do you know if you can just show up and place an order or do you need to be an upholstery company to deal with them?

----------


## ExtraSlow

They deal direct with individuals.

----------


## suntan

Sureline will make anything. It's where I got my ES foam replica with extra durable crotch.

----------


## cet

Awesome, thanks guys. I'll have to get in touch with them.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Awesome, thanks guys. I'll have to get in touch with them.



Let us know how it turns out and what the costs are like. I guess I should have asked for a local source before buying from Amazon, but even at $110 for three new couch cushions I thought that was a very decent price and I'm really happy with them. My old cushions were 5" thick and I got 6" for the new ones. That, combined with the fact they don't compress as much, I'm sitting a lot higher when I'm watching TV now hahaha

Next project: I need to re-wrap the bed's headboard. Went to Tandy this weekend and the leather is way too expensive (and fancy). Anyone know of a local source for vinyl sheets that's reasonably priced?

Side note, they got some wild stuff there haha

----------


## gmc72

> Sureline will make anything. It's where I got my ES foam replica with extra durable crotch.



Will they do dining room chairs as well?

Wife bought some on Marketplace and they are totally worn out.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Let us know how it turns out and what the costs are like. I guess I should have asked for a local source before buying from Amazon, but even at $110 for three new couch cushions I thought that was a very decent price and I'm really happy with them. My old cushions were 5" thick and I got 6" for the new ones. That, combined with the fact they don't compress as much, I'm sitting a lot higher when I'm watching TV now hahaha
> 
> Next project: I need to re-wrap the bed's headboard. Went to Tandy this weekend and the leather is way too expensive (and fancy). Anyone know of a local source for vinyl sheets that's reasonably priced?
> 
> Side note, they got some wild stuff there haha




Wrap that headboard in leopard print, live your Boogie Nights dreams.

----------


## suntan

> Will they do dining room chairs as well?
> 
> Wife bought some on Marketplace and they are totally worn out.



I'm not sure what they will and won't fix. They did my RV cushions but those aren't attached to anything. Give them a call the staff always seem extremely well informed.

- - - Updated - - -




> Anyone know of a local source for vinyl sheets that's reasonably priced?



Fabricland carries vinyl. Or at least used to. Who knows anymore.

----------


## navdeep

Just got the whole house painted white , now changing all hardware and door hinges to black

----------


## ShermanEF9

Installed a camera to tell me when my Laundry is done. Our machines are old and don't make a buzzing sound when the cycle is complete, so I hooked up a spare camera I had from work to look at them.

Peak lazy mode.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Took down Christmas lights. Since I was feeling lazy when I put them up, taking them down was a real breeze. Double win.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Took down Christmas lights.



Ditto. Was a good day for it, no snow on my roof so I could walk around pulling them off.

----------


## bjstare

An older couple (~65) around the corner from my place were taking down their lights yesterday, and the wife was on the roof using actual fall arrest equipment with a legitimate looking permanent tie-off on the side of their house. 

Kinda nice to see actually. And also weird at the same time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I hope they filled out their FLRHA cards.

----------


## bjstare

> I hope they filled out their FLRHA cards.



Honestly, I wouldn’t be surprised if they did. She also had coveralls on, which I’m sure we’re artifacts from a field tour she did at some point.

----------

